# fatbike films thread



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

how about a thread for fatbike films?
i know ive posted a few all over the place on different threads and always making wee films but if there all together then if any browsers(endo lurkers?),intrested potential owners or non-believers are looking or wondering what these bikes can do then they dont have to go looking...(the truth is out there(here!)

lets get the ball rolling 50 mile xc ride on the pug;


----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

Great Vid CK :thumbsup:

If anyone has any doubts regarding the Pug as an allrounder, then all they need do is watch this !

Looks like a brilliant ride all round and great sunsets at the end.


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

*dawn beachride around holy island(lindisfarne)*

heres a film from a beachride i did today,i got up real early,3am!  
drove down to the scottish/england border and biked from berwick upon tweed 8 miles along the coast and out to the historic tidal village of `holy island`
sunrise was 4am,low tide 6am, felt wierd being home at 11am from a 5 hour ride!


----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

Great Vid CK, nothing quite like having the entire beach to yourself


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

Here is a semi-annoying (too much camera shake) fat bike video with a couple wipeouts recorded from a handlebar perspective...


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

thanks for the film baker!!,man looks real dry and hot there:madmax: not like here in scotland
and good how you included a couple of tumbles 
im collecting a small amount of my mishaps and will put them together soon 
how did you do the slow-mo riding over the rock?,real cool,i need a camera with time lapse but guess wont get that on a cheap camera and i think its more fun with a cheap camera as you have to be more creative with your filming 
com- on everyone else lets see some movies of you out on your fatbikes


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

coastkid71}\ said:


> how did you do the slow-mo riding over the rock?


I just use Microsoft MovieMaker and drag and drop the slow mo effect onto the clip. Super super easy.


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

coastkid71 said:


> thanks for the film baker!!,man looks real dry and hot there:madmax: not like here in scotland


Oh yeah, this has been a super wet spring/summer for the Front Range of Colorado! Scarily, it is normally brown as toast by this time of the year.


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

a short beachride this morning,all onboard camera im afraid but shows my local coastline


----------



## washedup (Jan 2, 2006)

a little clip from today's ride...

https://i18.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=https://vid18.photobucket.com/albums/b109/ntron350/pits040.flv


----------



## washedup (Jan 2, 2006)

You just gotta embrace it. Here are a couple of stills. As you can tell, the quads hadnt been through yet to roost out the water...


----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

Found this on the `Facebook` Pugsley group.

How wet can you get ?? 

http://www.facebook.com/l.php?u=htt...rUaWj6Xk70&h=d4f28ca8006f2981484c4485c6d1cd3e


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

*sunset beachride,seacliff, east lothian, s.e. scotland*

filmed a lovely sunset last night at my local beach,check out the harbour,smallest commercial harbour in the world :thumbsup: 
flat bottomed creel boat works inland waters around the scenic bass rock island offshore,
theres a few wheelies at the end,folk have been asking for more wheelies


----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

Link isn`t working CK


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

working now!,sorry about that,couldnt get the link with vimeo but youtube link seems ok!


----------



## velopax (Jun 10, 2007)

@coastkid

what size of epic gastank is that on your pugs?


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

velopax said:


> @coastkid
> 
> what size of epic gastank is that on your pugs?


hi,think its the large size gastank,and the wide front bag,eric said this was the standard set up for pugsleys for loads of room to stash stuff,i use the gas tank to quickly grab my camera for `on the move` film shots  , the bag can be opened easily one handed while riding having the two parrarel zips and pull tog, great piece of kit,exellent finish and fit:thumbsup:


----------



## washedup (Jan 2, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Valhalla (Mar 30, 2004)

Larger production film by exploreak called 'Fatbike'. Looking forward to its full release.

lhttp://www.indieakfilms.com/fat%20bike%20trailer.html


----------



## Orkje (May 3, 2006)

Brilliant film about the sunset beach ride, Coastkid

OT: Am I wrong, or did you use to have H-Bars on your Pug? If so, why the change to risers?


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

ive never had H bars but the other UKpug owner on here Dr FG has,there is another jedi pug owner on these shores now who found me on facebook. the force should lead him here!!


----------



## Orkje (May 3, 2006)

Ah, okay, I mixed the two of you up. Apologies... Keep surprising us with your pug-films, I would say!


----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

Hey Orkje.

Still got the Hbars on my Pug and I doubt I will ever change them, especially with ergon grips


----------



## Orkje (May 3, 2006)

Hi Dr F, I've got H-bars as well, and coming off risers, I seriously doubt whether I'd ever change again, too. Never say never, though... In terms of grips, I'll stick with Oury, though I understand that H-bars combined with ergons must be incredibly comfy as well.


----------



## velopax (Jun 10, 2007)

I quite recently swichted from wrap to ergons, it's a real improvement in
comfort on my H-Bar :thumbsup:


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

a couple of beachride films last weekend while dogsitting,mostly filmed `from the saddle` so mostly scenery and front endo shots!
that dog can run!! over 40 miles on the beaches over the weekend and dogs dont run in a straight line!


----------



## ward (Aug 20, 2009)

Awsome videos coastkid! thanks for the inspiration. As I've said in a couple other posts, I've been shooting a ton of raw video mostly with a P.O.V. cam either mounted to my helmet or on a boom off the rack. Way behind on the editing (just learning) so bear with me- Hope to have something finished from the Oregon Dunes real soon. I've been trying to do more "tri-pod sets" lately so I know your having to ride alot of stuff two or even three times to get the shot, re-set the cam the other way (sometimes) and then retreve the cam. It's tough to pull off when your out with some buddies - they get tired of waiting for you. It would be cool to see what could be done with multiple riders all with cam systems and some co-operative editing. Keep up the good work...and thanks!!


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

hi ward i just use the basic vista movie maker,i used to use the effects and fade out/in either in black or white but you can fade in sections by dragging over-you will see a blue mixing line appear,once you get the hang of it it isnt to difficult,look forward to seeing your films :thumbsup:


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

*trairide to the beach after the big flood*

weve just had 2 months average rainfall in 2 days here in s.e. scotland!  
its been a bit mad,rivers burst there banks,roads closed etc..,
Hmmm,sounds like ideal conditions for pugsley  
i actully planned to do a film crossing a river on the pugsley today after a thread was started on here asking if they float,my camera batterys died the other weekend before i went for a paddle on the pug!, so they do float-just need film evidence,but the sky basicly fell on our heads here on thursday so that was that, where i planned to film was -lets say a bit overflowed thursday evening!,heres a film i made 




so i made this today now the rain has passed 



it was good fun


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

*pugsley floatation test*

this is on another thread but just adding it to the film thread


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

*new tachyon 2010 xc camera tryout*

heres first go on the pugsley using the new tachyon 2010 xc cameras i won,the sandy trails are around gullane beach,near where i grew up,its freaky that 22 years ago aged 16 i was down here on my first MTB, a raliegh maverick,which at the time i thought could go anywhere!,we also rode motorbikes on the dunes and beach (illegally!)
and i remmember thinking at the time it would be cool having an MTB that could cycle on soft sand-so i could ride the miles of sandy tracks and the dunes legally,after 1000s of pounds of mountainbikes with all the latest suspension etc.. im back down here riding reguarly,who`d have thought it :thumbsup: 
pugsley is nearly a year old now and still makes me smile every ride  
part 1




part 2




part 3


----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

Looks like the new camera is working out well CK :thumbsup:


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

thanks doc,need to slow down though and add scenery shots and bike riding by shots aswell though,i think i need to make a chest mount aswell so you see the bikes front end and my arms,the camera works well on the motorbike with its higher front end :thumbsup:


----------



## racerxti (Apr 20, 2007)

Excellent videos. I'd agree with your ideas of scenery and ride-by shots. I have a few ideas:

When your in frame (shooting up from front fork and ride by) remove the helmet camera. Also I'd also throw in a few behind chainstay mounted shots of you pedaling.

Love your videos keep them coming. 

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ward (Aug 20, 2009)

*fat-bike videos*

Sorry it's taking me so long to get my movies up! The camera I'm currently using to record from my P.O.V. cam is PC oriented and i'm editing on my MAC. I've got the editing thing down ( got the basics anyway) but having some issues converting, transfering, exporting,etc...Got my MAC-head brother and a couple of freinds coachin' me. Should have it all ironed out soon...hope so 'cause im pilein' up the raw video!! Trying to work it out without buying a new PC.... That's bike money!!

"Get 'er Dune"
-Ward


----------



## ward (Aug 20, 2009)

Still having problems. The camera i'm using to record from the P.O.V. records in ASF files. I bought a program (Flipformac) that lets me play the raw video on Quick Time and I can load them on to I movies hd (I believe thats an '06 version) but after editing, a file that started out as 2gb increases to like 18gb. At that point my little MacBook Pro stops dead in it's tracks. Won't let me move the file anywhere - can't even put it back on my external hd. Visiting a friend tonight that has a very powerfull newer PC... We'll see what happens.So it's MAC vs PC! Don't believe the comercials - you can freeze up a MAC! Anyhow, trying to get out of this pickle without spending a bunch of $$. any advice will certainly be appreciated!!


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

sorry to hear you cant edit ward :madman: 
im just on windows vista with the windows movie maker,also a latecomer to pc`s so dont really know about mac`s,
maybe a post on the film/videao forum will turn up some answers?
good luck :thumbsup:


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

after 2 weeks laid off from offroading its great to get back down the beach yesterday ,
and what a fantastic morning after days of overcast greyness, riding along waves breaking really is relaxing


----------



## velopax (Jun 10, 2007)

And again, a very nice epic video :thumbsup: 

Hey C. what music is that?


----------



## Bikepatroltommy (Oct 17, 2009)

*Reaction "early morning beachride on the Surly Pugsley"*

Hey Bruce Mcmovie

You capture the real "Pugsley" feeling !!! :thumbsup:

Tommy


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

thanks, if you could get the vision of a human without spending thousands on a camera of television standards that would be great for capturing the atmosphere,even so filming like this was a dream 10 years ago,the song is `sweet tides (feat loulou)` by `thievery corperation` ,
it is on itunes


----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

Great film CK :thumbsup:

Love the variety of camera angles and positions on the Pug 

Any chance of a `Bow wave` shot of the front endo cutting through the sea ?

I love how that looks when I`m doing it on my Pug


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

next film il stick the camera in the surf and let it film a rideby between the waves! :thumbsup:
could also do chainstay filming under water


----------



## thecanoe (Jan 30, 2007)

Het Coastkid,
How do you maintain your bike after all those salt water beach rides?
I've got miles of beach flats where I live on Cape Cod.
The Pugs looks intriguing


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

hi there,just prepped the frame inside when new then coated everything that moved including control cables,QR skewers etc with coppergrease,i use `squirt` drylube on the chain as it is quite waterproof for a drylube, i just wash it normally with bike cleaner,and relube the chain,i wrote a build spec and running costs post on my blog if you want a read :thumbsup:


----------



## ward (Aug 20, 2009)

Hey CK, just got off the Phone with Tachyon. Those are real cool cams. They're running a special this month...100 bucks (USD) for the "mini"...might have to dip in to the bike fund for that. I'm currently using the "Sportzshot" 580 system.Have 3 different lenses for it but they're a hassle to change! need another cam(s) to simplify things.Your movies are really evolving.Keep up the good work! Finally having some luck with a friends PC - very "up-to-date" and very powerful. I get to use it two nights a week so hopefully I'll have some footage to share soon. Seriously thinking of moving? You (and your bike & cams) are certainly welcome here in the pacific north west.Lots of mountains,beaches,desserts... Plenty of snow in the winter; lots of golf courses too!

-take care, Ward


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

thanks ward,living in scotland is great what with all the history scenery and small distances to travel (here in the south east to the nw coast 5 hours drive) but not much money in alot of professions im afraid including greenkeeping and cost of living here near edinburgh the highest which is not much good when you want to buy and build most of surlys frame options  so im keepimg all options open :thumbsup: ,
yeah the tachyon cameras are good and the guys are real helpfull with backup etc...,they seem prettty tough too and with the capability of 32g card capacity will film for 8 hours, thats alot of editing! lol


----------



## velopax (Jun 10, 2007)

Hey C.
Have shot all your vids with such a tiny Tachyon XC Micro cam?


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

hi velopax,yes the latest films are ive made on the cycling are all done with the tachyon 2010xc camera, you can tell by the `halo` type effect when pointed at the sun which i couldnt really do with there old camera with the narrower 50 degree lense as it went a white out,the new cameras 90 degree lense films into the sun and is better under trees and low light,it will film under bright street lights but unfortuantly not in pitch dark behind an H.I.D light ,its only draw back,i imagine it would film at night in snow under a moon, you can also take stills and again you get the halo effect into the sun, like this...









heres another beachride film for all you beach bums


----------



## racerxti (Apr 20, 2007)

Nice video. You found alot of junk in the sand on that ride. Great change from the "my aluminum bike is better than yours" threads as of late.


----------



## tscheezy (Dec 19, 2003)




----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

tscheezy im gussing these were filmed with 2 bikes?,being the only pugsley owner (i know of) in scotlland i unfortuantly cant do this yet as its the way that can really show where these bikes can go...,
can i post someone elses film on youtube without getting in trouble?  
these are the films where i first saw a fatbike and wanted to make films myself...
these were my inspiration... great films...


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

minitrail i liked the comment left on one saying "enjoyed the film that much i didnt mind you tresspassing on my land" lol


----------



## tscheezy (Dec 19, 2003)

Yup, 2 bikes and a lot of image stabilization help from iMovie.


----------



## ward (Aug 20, 2009)

*fat-biking at the Oregon Dunes*

Finally got my editing,exporting,etc. issues worked out so heres my first attempt at puttin' a movie up. Hope everything works. This was my 3rd & last day at the dunes last summer. I'm putting it up first because theres some great late afternoon light. In the open dunes I'm running just under 4psi Ft. and just under 5psi Rr. ( little more out on the beach) I'll put more up as I get them edited. Cheers!

-Ward


----------



## ward (Aug 20, 2009)

*More dunes...*

This is part 2 of my 3rd day ride.


----------



## FredBMOC (Oct 18, 2009)

i'm pretty amazed by how well the endos float on the sand in the dunes and how little sideways washing out you get in turns. Very cool!



ward said:


> Finally got my editing,exporting,etc. issues worked out so heres my first attempt at puttin' a movie up. Hope everything works. This was my 3rd & last day at the dunes last summer. I'm putting it up first because theres some great late afternoon light. In the open dunes I'm running just under 4psi Ft. and just under 5psi Rr. ( little more out on the beach) I'll put more up as I get them edited. Cheers!
> 
> -Ward


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

thats a big play area ward!. in PT2 near the start you managed to capture really well the bikes ability to climb sand on the hump back dune!,nice one,cool camera angle on the back too :thumbsup:


----------



## ward (Aug 20, 2009)

Thanks CK. As you guys that ride sand & snow could guess, I spent plenty of time pushin' the bike too! The surface conditions really vary in big sand like that - from hard as pavement to deep powder. you really have to learn to read the stuff... and try to link the ridable "swaths" together. Actually, on the windward side of the higher ridgelines is where I found some of the best sand.So to get from point A to point B you end up zig-zaging all over the place to avoid the freshly blown in soft sand...kind of like a sail boat tacking against the wind. I've got hours (three days worth) of raw video two edit from on that trip, lots of stuff "commuting" to the dunes on the beach too. More to come!! By the way CK, there's a very "high end" golf resort just a few miles south of where I was riding in Bandon (Oregon). They bill thereselfs as the west coast equivilant to the "Ancient links of Scottland". I'll try to rustle you up a link.

take care,
-Ward

P.S. here you go CK-
http://www.bandondunesgolf.com/


----------



## ward (Aug 20, 2009)

This was a late October ride on the L.T. Murray wildlife area ( a couple miles from my home ).

part 1




part2




part 3


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

thanks for the link ward,that place looks outstanding...,where i stay is a few miles from where golf all started on the east side of edinburgh at lieth links..,saint andrews on the north side of the forth estuary takes the name as the home of golf because of the rules being drawen up there and the rest as they say is history..i was time served at http://www.gullanegolfclub.com/ where nearby is my favourite beaches and dunes to ride...i dont play golf now but love greenkeeping still,next to running a guided beachriding tour company( a 1st) or a countryside ranger as my dad was it is the next best thing to being on the coast every day


----------



## ward (Aug 20, 2009)

Beach riding tour service... sounds interesting. I wonder if the forest service would permit me for that at the oregon dunes? I'm afraid to ask, the way our forest service operates - they might panic and close the dunes to biking! I did ask them if it was legal to ride out there and nobody could tell me. I was the first they'd heard of doing such a thing.


----------



## tscheezy (Dec 19, 2003)

Ti 907 on Anchorage Alaska trails:






Ti Fatback on the same ride:


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

ward said:


> Beach riding tour service... sounds interesting. I wonder if the forest service would permit me for that at the oregon dunes? I'm afraid to ask, the way our forest service operates - they might panic and close the dunes to biking! I did ask them if it was legal to ride out there and nobody could tell me. I was the first they'd heard of doing such a thing.


 an idea i thought about after about a week of owning the pug ward..,but the state of everything this now with the recession (and my bank balance!) means maybe its not the right time...have left it on the back burner for now...dont think fatbikes are gonna catch on here much in the UK..,people in general here are a bit reluctant to anything new or diffrent...glad i saw the light...:thumbsup: 
but hey i dont mind,i have my own deserted coastline to go ride........unless i head southwest and bump into the doc...


----------



## bighit (Feb 13, 2004)

cheezy what camera are you using. i am going to get one this year.


----------



## tscheezy (Dec 19, 2003)

It's just a little Canon SD1000 point and shoot. It has pretty limited video capabilities. I would not buy one for that purpose.


----------



## bighit (Feb 13, 2004)

ok i need a good bike cam that can handle shaking from rocks. i think we have a forum for them.


----------



## ward (Aug 20, 2009)

tscheezy, really smooth filming, good job! are you "hand holding" or ?


----------



## tscheezy (Dec 19, 2003)

Hand holding with a lot of help with iMovie's built in stabilization feature.


----------



## ward (Aug 20, 2009)

This is my 1st ride on my dune trip last summer. Woke up to a "blue-bird" day that the weatherman didn't predict so I took advantage of it. I wanted to record the ride, the route & the scenery but I didn't want to mess with the camera gear all the time so I mounted it on the boom, kept fresh batterys & cards in and let it run. Might get redundant for some...lots & lots of sand, but for those that our interested in the route & the terrain, I finished out the loop. I'm working on ride # 2 ( #3 highlights are posted above) which was a rainy day until late afternoon when the clouds peeled back. it's a shorter ride but with real cool late afternoon light!! Trying to get some partners together for next summer - love to have some other riders to film! Could put a cam on someone in the front pointing backwards too.

part 1




part 2




part 3




part 4




part 5




part 6




part 7


----------



## tscheezy (Dec 19, 2003)

I'm trying out hosting vids on my Flickr account. Here's the Alu 907:


----------



## ward (Aug 20, 2009)

once again, nice filming. Love the 100mm's...can't wait to get 'em on the sand!!


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

*sand for snow...*

yep even i got snow on our local hills in east lothian...s.e. scotland..

























i had 2 days last febuary but although deep it was wet and thawed quick..
this stuff is dry on top of frozen ground and a bit diffrent to ride than sand!  
first off... now i know why you guys all go on about the new larry tyre now..i had a few moments as the front stepped out a few times on fast down hills while crossing 4x4 tracks..
snow is a lot harder to read than sand for sure,though ive proberly got my local beaches sussed out now and know what to look for in traction in colour,texture,and looking ahead at any footprints...
anyway full write up on blog...
heres links to satuardays 40 mile ride;my attempt at snowbiking....
satuarday in 3 parts...


----------



## ward (Aug 20, 2009)

Very nice! Love the flask - gotta' get one of those. My Tachyon should be here in a couple days. They e-mailed me the tracking number today. Can't wait! Spending New years + a couple of days up skiing with my family. Taking the bike for sure - if the skiing's good I'll do alot of skiing and a little biking and vise - versa if the skiing is bad. 

Happy holidays
-Ward


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

*snowbiking lammermuir hills (film 4)*

another snowride film i did on sunday i stayed upright all day but had a few moments again with the front on ruts....


----------



## bighit (Feb 13, 2004)

my first vid. very basic. i was using a hand held 7yr old sony. i cant wait to get a cycling specific one.
trail conditions were 6-8" of snow. i was the first person to ride the trails. there were some hiker tracks and some xc ski tracks other than that just deer prints.


----------



## ward (Aug 20, 2009)

*Get 'er Dune!*

This is the last of my dune vids ( until next year anyway ). This is the second days ride. A rainy day to start with, got a late start but found some great light for filming. Gonna try to spend a week straight there this Summer - endless areas, nooks & crantys to explore! Apperantly several lakes along the forest edge that I never got around to either.
Enjoy! And Happy New Year Everyone!

Part 1





Part 2


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

nice quality of filming ward...,those dunes look like they go on forever...


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

*snowbiking,local woods...*

a quick film i made today out riding the local woods..as you may know the UK is in the grip of its coldest winter for 4 weeks now in 30-40 years...of course having the pugsley im loving it :thumbsup: snow depth here is a perfect 4-6" near the coast but over 2 ft inland on the local hills..


----------



## Orkje (May 3, 2006)

Nice vid, coastkid. We Belgians are also experiencing some real winter, after year upon year of drab, rainy mediocrity. Snow biking is such a rush, and I don't even ride a fatbike yet!


----------



## mangoman (Oct 25, 2005)

coastkid71: Nice video, as usual. And what is that swingin' tune you used? Would love to get my paws on it...


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

mangoman...the tune in my last film is `i should` by `phontaine...a band from vancouver BC canada,,though ex pats from scotland :thumbsup:


----------



## mangoman (Oct 25, 2005)

Thanks, ck71!


----------



## CLONG (Nov 2, 2006)

Hear more here.
http://radio3.cbc.ca/#/bands/Phontaine

I listen to this web radio station most of the time. Their electronic stream that makes great background-sound.


----------



## ward (Aug 20, 2009)

*Washington coast riding*

Here's some vids' from early last spring on the Washington (state) coast. This was my first test of the Sportzshot cam system and also my first attempt at filming with a boom. Also a little wider angle lens than the Oregon Dunes films - "flattens" out the terrain a little - shows more of the bike though. Not much variety of scenery here so might get redundant for some, but for those who are interested, they do show the Endo/ Lg. Marge combo doin' they're job. I'm running probably a little too low of pressure here and they're still rollin' right along! Having some cable and card issues with my cam systems so I haven't got any worthy snow & ice footage yet but replacements are on the way so hopefully soon!

take care everyone, Ward
part 1




part 2


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

the big freeze here in the UK is over so thats proberly that for another 30-40 years locally  
the woods are nice mid winter with little vegitation, you can go ride off trail and just bomb through stuff on the pugsley...


----------



## Orkje (May 3, 2006)

The first snowless fatbike video of the year. Thanks, coastkid.
What are the concrete boxes standing in a row in that wood? Not anti-tank obstacles, I gather?


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

hi orkje, the concrete cubes are indeed WW2 coastal defence blocks built incase there had been an invasion by `ze germans`, there were posts out on flat sand beaches to prevent gliders landing too,many stumps are still there,there are hundreds of these blocks often in rows of three...alot were made from POWs captured in 1939-40,they sometimes wrote on the tops of them before they set...
click on my blog and search the labels to see more pics of them...


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

*cruising through the woods...Pt2*

back with part 2... again a frosty clear day...


----------



## Orkje (May 3, 2006)

Great, coastkid. Another video to make the waiting for my fatbike even more unbearable.


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

*Pugs On Patrol...*

heres a film from the weekend when i took tommy(bike patrol) and his work colleague hanneke who are both police bikepatrol officers in the netherlands along my local coastline when theve been over for a work meeting at edinburgh...
weather was pretty awful with drizzle and `scotch mist` and got quite cold...
i put this film together for them as well as a full hours worth of edited stuff thats in the post...despite the weather we had fun  
music is some traditional scottish with a bit of modern beat to it by one of the best live bands ive seen..the peatbog faeries...great band to see live after a few beers..


----------



## Orkje (May 3, 2006)

I have to say your local coastline, with its ruined landing craft and other war memorabilia, begins to feel like home to me


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

coastkid71 said:


> heres a film from the weekend when i took tommy(bike patrol) and his work colleague hanneke who are both police bikepatrol officers in the netherlands along my local coastline when theve been over for a work meeting at edinburgh...
> weather was pretty awful with drizzle and `scotch mist` and got quite cold...
> i put this film together for them as well as a full hours worth of edited stuff thats in the post...despite the weather we had fun
> music is some traditional scottish with a bit of modern beat to it by one of the best live bands ive seen..the peatbog faeries...great band to see live after a few beers..


NIce video and editing. I need to learn how to edit my stuff and piece together more of a story... Also, interesting music

I like the variety of camera angles, the fact that you have other riders in the video, the mix with still shots, etc. I need to learn how to make vids that are more interesting, rather than just raw footage like this from yesterday:






Stoopid Snow Ride from Brad Baker on Vimeo.


----------



## mangoman (Oct 25, 2005)

coastkid71 said:


> heres a film from the weekend when i took tommy(bike patrol) and his work colleague hanneke who are both police bikepatrol officers in the netherlands along my local coastline when theve been over for a work meeting at edinburgh...
> weather was pretty awful with drizzle and `scotch mist` and got quite cold...
> i put this film together for them as well as a full hours worth of edited stuff thats in the post...despite the weather we had fun
> music is some traditional scottish with a bit of modern beat to it by one of the best live bands ive seen..the peatbog faeries...great band to see live after a few beers..


*Inspirational, as usual!* Looking for an HD camera, bike-mountable, of course.  What would you recommend?


----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

great film CK :thumbsup:

Looks like a good time was had by all.

Felt a little sorry for the Lady on `skinney tyres` but she seemed to do ok 

(Above edited to correct previous error ! )


----------



## velopax (Jun 10, 2007)

@ coastkid71 & Bikepatroltommy
The trip maybe has a infectious effect with the Fat Bike virus on Hanneke


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

hanneke did real well riding her regular mtb on the sand..tommy had the big pug grin  
mangoman if your looking at an HD camera then maybe the go pro hero?,lots of info on them over on the films thread and videos to look at ,the tachyon i use isnt HD,but will take up to a 32G card(8 hours filming).4G on the go pro (2 hours filming ) unfortuantly either dont film at night well even behing HID lights,ok under city streetlights,
i think it would be more benefical to find and up load image stabliser software like what comes standard with mac imovies, i believe it is available for windows vista...


----------



## Steve Balogh (Feb 20, 2008)

*From Michigan*

Just got the new HD GoPro:


----------



## mangoman (Oct 25, 2005)

The thing that's bugging me bout the HD GoPro is their choice of lens, specifically the fish-eye effect. It's too much, IMO.

Would love to find a 1028 HD waterproof camera without that effect.


----------



## Steve Balogh (Feb 20, 2008)

*GoPro*

I shot that in the standard 4:3 frame, it does switch down to a 127 degree higher HD resolution. I'll try that out this weekend. Sometimes the "fisheye" is cool, other times it warps things a bit too much.


----------



## tscheezy (Dec 19, 2003)

Do you like bagpipes?


----------



## mangoman (Oct 25, 2005)

tscheezy said:


> Do you like bagpipes?


I'm half Scottish and full Fatbike, so yeah! Nice vid. How in the heck do you have that camera mounted?


----------



## EndoRando (Sep 21, 2004)

mangoman said:


> How in the heck do you have that camera mounted?


I asked him to show me the unit, it's pretty slick. Check out the website called gpscity and take a look at the different Ram Mounts. I'm gettin' one! Super versatile for clamping onto a stay or fork leg for a perspective other than helmet mount. If you're considering it go for the one with the marine grade aluminum clamp vs the plastic. Stout.


----------



## tscheezy (Dec 19, 2003)

Rando hit it. You can put this thing pretty much anywhere on the bike, and with the ContourHD and the rotating lens system, you can achieve any point of view.










*RAM Mount RAM-B-121-C1*


----------



## sean salach (Sep 15, 2007)

Rando asked you to show him your unit, then he HIT it?!?


----------



## EndoRando (Sep 21, 2004)

*Here's EndUser tearing it up.*


----------



## mangoman (Oct 25, 2005)

@EndoRando: Dustin' off the ol' Commodores LP.... Nice! Good lookin' trail—and way to duck and save the equipment!


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

nice films guys :thumbsup:


----------



## Orkje (May 3, 2006)

@EndoRando: nice filming, although I got the impression that I was watching a videogame! The funky music, the almost impossible curves of the snow and twists of the trail, the "image" of the mountains in the background at some point... Odd. Really, really nice, but odd.


----------



## hazrdus13 (Apr 16, 2005)

Small section of a large trail at Hillside Park in Elk River, Minnesota.


----------



## Steve Balogh (Feb 20, 2008)

*A little better GoPro video*

Shot this one today using some improvised seatpost mounts, at full HD resolution at 16:9:



I like this format better than the 4:3.


----------



## alanm (Sep 2, 2009)

*Who gives a toss about a puddle......*

Hi Guy's,

I used to ride into town , which was a 20Km ride, quite often. One night after a big storm, there was a puddle on the track, I thought nothing of it and rode straight in....   I had a brand new MP3 player in the handlebar bag, it would be an understatement to say I was thinking 'Holy S&%t, here we go' :yikes: :yikes: I got through, rode to town and back then took my mate down to film said "puddle" What a hoot........  Luckily I have a fully sealed BB and Rohloff hub.....

Enjoy.

Al


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

here you go alan...






copy the embed type..make sure it scrolls across as you do it so you get all of it,this is the smallest size


----------



## alanm (Sep 2, 2009)

CK, your da man......thanks for that, I can go to bed happy knowing I've learnt something new.......

Al


----------



## EndoRando (Sep 21, 2004)

*Just a casual Sunday afternoon ride...*

....on a cloudy Anchorage day.


----------



## tscheezy (Dec 19, 2003)

I'm diggin the blooper reel at the end.


----------



## EndUser (Jan 13, 2004)

*Very nice.....*

Those camera angles really capure the speed and flow the STA trails. Very cool and very creative indeed!!

Regards,

EndUser


----------



## Steve Balogh (Feb 20, 2008)

*From last weekend*

Went to a bikeshop and found a lot of neat things for mounting my GoPro HD in the shop's reflector bin - most notably two thumbscrews almost identical to the stock GoPro's, but with a slightly longer length. That and an old tailight mount I made up a new handlebar mount, and also mounted the camera to the lower front fork via the panier mount. The thumbscrews used by GoPro are the same threads:






Help - Cannot get Youtube to post.


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

here you go...
copy full lenght of embed code on right hand side of picture... :thumbsup:


----------



## ThreeD (Feb 7, 2008)

tscheezy said:


> I'm diggin the blooper reel at the end.


Yea, I have to agree. That is a good way to end the movie. Good video from beginning to end.


----------



## Steve Balogh (Feb 20, 2008)

coastkid71 said:


> here you go...
> copy full lenght of embed code on right hand side of picture... :thumbsup:
> 
> Thanks! Had a feeling I missed something obvious, was rather late when I posted:madman:


----------



## icecreamjay (Apr 13, 2004)

My bud just sent me this and I loved it, hope he doesn't mind me posting the link, its by rottendan. I can't wait to build up a fattie and get out there.


----------



## tscheezy (Dec 19, 2003)

Q: What's white and green with orange ano all over it?

A: A mossy forest with snow and me on my Fatback.


----------



## mangoman (Oct 25, 2005)

tscheezy said:


> Q: What's white and green with orange ano all over it?
> 
> A: A mossy forest with snow and me on my Fatback.


Nicely done, tscheezy. Diggin' all the angles, the tune and the schmoov finish.


----------



## mahatma (Nov 18, 2006)




----------



## tscheezy (Dec 19, 2003)

Slumming it another day Alaska-style with Rando's selection of Ti fatties.


----------



## EndoRando (Sep 21, 2004)

right back atcha tscheezy


----------



## tscheezy (Dec 19, 2003)

Hittin the beach in Alaska for the first day of spring: :thumbsup:


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

midweek sunset beachride


----------



## mangoman (Oct 25, 2005)

tscheezy said:


> Hittin the beach in Alaska for the first day of spring: :thumbsup:


Niiiiice.

Using a GoPro? If you could buy a spankin'-new system today, would you? Or is this working well?

Thanks for any advice and thanks for posting the good vid!


----------



## tscheezy (Dec 19, 2003)

GoPro, yes. I had a ContourHD for a while but I didn't like a few of its idiosyncrasies, and it shot pretty soft focus footage. The GoPro isn't perfect either, but it has fewer downsides for what I want to use it for. I'm happy with it and would buy one again.


----------



## mangoman (Oct 25, 2005)

tscheezy said:


> GoPro, yes. I had a ContourHD for a while but I didn't like a few of its idiosyncrasies, and it shot pretty soft focus footage. The GoPro isn't perfect either, but it has fewer downsides for what I want to use it for. I'm happy with it and would buy one again.


Thanks, tscheezy. My main beef with the GoPro is the fish-eye lens, but your video, far enough away from the subject, leaves me with a less of a foul taste for that lens/effect.


----------



## Steve Balogh (Feb 20, 2008)

tscheezy said:


> GoPro, yes. I had a ContourHD for a while but I didn't like a few of its idiosyncrasies, and it shot pretty soft focus footage. The GoPro isn't perfect either, but it has fewer downsides for what I want to use it for. I'm happy with it and would buy one again.


I agree. Since I got the chest harness for my GoPro HD, I'm liking the 4:3 format much better than putting it on the helmet. I also find using my Fatbike which is more upright with riser bars easier to shoot from than my 29r (set up more for racing) where I'm bent over a little more; 4:3 is a necessity with the chest harness with the 29r. I have more locations to mount the GoPro on the Fatbike too. My biggest beef however, isn't the camera, but somewhere to post videos. Seems Youtube degrades my videos a bit. I'm a Smugmug Pro user, that seems to work better, but once you click on the embed, you have to choose a smaller format to watch. Youtube allows longer vids though. What sold me on the GoPro is it's designed to be replaced cheaper. Face it, some people want a camera that can handle risks. It's much cheaper to replace a damaged GoPro housing/exterior lens than a damaged camera from one of their competitors.

I've talked to a few other locals using the GoPro, the biggest complaint is the learning curve - in the beginning you can accidently get a ton of still photos when you turn it on. With no preview and the faint beeps, it's not hard to switch modes on accident. I often remove my helmet or flip the chest protector up to see what I'm doing. Just takes practice, no show stopper.

I have several vids off both bikes in different formats: http://sb.smugmug.com/Sports/MTB-Videos/11242761_Anvys#832932221_ZrGR4

I'm sitting on some other winter vids, I'm considering putting them together with some of my own music on. Someone clued me on to a program called EZDrummer that makes killer drum tracks by drag an drop into ProTools, and supposedly it works on it's own. My goal is to try an make music choreographed to video.


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

coastkid71 said:


> midweek sunset beachride


Sweet video! Thanks, nicely done!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

thanks blackcanoedog....
heres a film i just did using some bits of film unused from previous films and some favourite clips... to celebrate 2000miles now clocked up on the most fun bicycle ive ever owned :thumbsup:


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

coastkid71 said:


> thanks blackcanoedog....
> heres a film i just did using some bits of film unused from previous films and some favourite clips... to celebrate 2000miles now clocked up on the most fun bicycle ive ever owned :thumbsup:


Nice! Man, wish I could wheely like that!! Maybe if I get a flask like yours


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

digging the pugs passion on your vid coastkid! very nice!
hey! how far are you from Glasgow?...a friend just move there with his wife... watching your vid makes me think about taking the Pugsdozer with me when visit them! (when the build has been done )

ohh and congrats on the 2ks!


----------



## Orkje (May 3, 2006)

The variety and editing makes that one of your best videos, coastkid! I just love the atmosphere. I'm going to go nuts if I don't get my fatbike built up soon...


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

martinsillo..glasgow is only half an hour west of edinburgh on a motorway (M8) and i live half and hour east down the coast from edinburgh so roughly only an hour drive from glasgow..both citys have airports too... so yeah bring your pug and have some fun!,
there is gonna be 3 of us here by summer rolling on the coast with pugsleys- then the fun will start :thumbsup:


----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

Love the 2K celebration Vid CK :thumbsup:

Total classic


----------



## ward (Aug 20, 2009)

Nicely done CK! wish I could hop the pond & join ya some time! We need a Fat Bike Exchange program! Here's a Re-edit of my dune trip last summer. Don't know if I have 2000 miles on it yet (haven't been counting) but going on 3 years of service. Thanks for sharin' yer great "fat" times!!


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

That was sweet Ward, also nicely done


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

nice film ward :thumbsup: 
that camera angle looks real good when on the beach with the waves to the right, thanks for sharing :thumbsup:


----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

Another sweet film :thumbsup:

Going to have to have a go myself sometime.


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

a quick helmet cam film from today i did for the blog...


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

coastkid71 said:


> a quick helmet cam film from today i did for the blog...


:thumbsup:.. that's as close as I get to going for a ride today


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

*re-edited films...*

ive been doing a bit re-editing to some films after being asked to submit a fatbike film to the canada short film bike festival,they want to show one of my films and asked for a few to choose from,
heres 3 i have submitted...

film 1, sunset beachride






surly pugsley, sunset beachride from coastkid71 on Vimeo.

re-edit; filmed at seacliff,east lothian,home to the worlds smallest commercial fishing harbour,offshore is the bass rock island, a gannet reserve and along the cliff tops is the ruins of tantallon castle,

film 2, snowride,






surly pugsley...snowride from coastkid71 on Vimeo.

re-edit; 4 snowride films edited into one, filmed over 2 days in the lammermuir hills east lothian, january 2010 during the coldest winter here in scotland for 50 years,
-18C midday when this was filmed...
entire film shot using the tachyon 2010 xc sports camera as it still worked in the cold...

film 3, surly pugsley (complimation film)






surly pugsley... from coastkid71 on Vimeo.

re-edit, complimation film of fun times on the surly pugsley,


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

*Yea Canada!!*

http://bikeshorts.ca/


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

coastkid71 said:


> ive been doing a bit re-editing to some films after being asked to submit a fatbike film to the canada short film bike festival,they want to show one of my films and asked for a few to choose from,
> heres 3 i have submitted...
> 
> film 1, sunset beachride
> ...


From that god awful typeface you are using I can tell you are a PC user. Please for the love of Thorfinn Hausakluif, please please please choose a better display typeface- anything _except_ for Comic Sans (that professional :lol: typeface is reserved for clueless CEO presentations).  Otherwise, great films! But yeah, you lost one star (out of five) for the bad typeface selection. Forgive me if I seem a bit harsh, but I did go to design school, and worked in the graphic design field before it got all torn to **** the day that everyone bought Microsoft's marketing campaign for MS Office (the "hey, you are now a designer too, even though you don't know anything about design!" one from back in the mid to late 1990s).


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

sorry about the type face but thats my films....done how i do them and if any educated critic types dont like them thats there issue...
films are about the riding 
and i dont think cyclists are that worried about titles...the director wouldnt have asked me either to contribute a film if he didnt like them....
its all fun, not taken serious,


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

*doorstep exploring...*


----------



## space49 (Jan 24, 2010)

I'm no educated drama critic, but film #3 could serve as Surly's prime advert on their website. Should be worth a new ride.


----------



## ward (Aug 20, 2009)

Awesome CK! I love exploring old, abandoned tracks! Way to be bro!


----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

As always love the films and particularly fond of the 'Endo' cam shots !

The tyre that ate the world


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

endocam 2 is in the making doc,


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

*sandy singletrackin...*


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

*Endocam 2*


----------



## Orkje (May 3, 2006)

Endocam 2 is definitely my favourite fatbike video! I love the impression of speed and the way the tyre sheds mud, rain, snow, dirt and grit. Nice editing!


----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

Endocam 2 IS EXCELLENT :thumbsup:

Thanks CK


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

Dr Feelygood ! said:


> Endocam 2 IS EXCELLENT :thumbsup:
> 
> Thanks CK


I agree!


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

*bicycle beachcombing...*

some of the stuff that turns up or you see when out on the beach...


----------



## ward (Aug 20, 2009)

Nice CK, and perfect timing . heading for the beach next weekend for 4 days (Washington Coast). going to ride the new blue Fatback on the sand for the first time (w/ the 100mm's). Can't wait!! Pics and film for sure! Full moon too!


----------



## CLONG (Nov 2, 2006)

coastkid71 said:


> some of the stuff that turns up or you see when out on the beach...


Awesome vid as usual, CK. I've found some weird things on the beach too, including military flares with very stern warnings on them. But you found a bridge? For real?

I must concur with other recent comments, the endocam films are favourites of mine.


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

the bridge is across a small river into john muir bay here in east lothian..you can then cross the water at low tide...it is knowen as the bridge to nowhere as it is cut off at high tide!


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow, I had no idea that John Muir had such an international influence.


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

> Wow, I had no idea that John Muir had such an international influence.


john muir was born here in the town of dunbar,east lothian S.E Scotland :thumbsup: 
the house he grew up in is a museum now and we have john muir park at dunbar and the john muir way coastal path, and throughout scotland the john muir trust does alot of conversation work...
his family moved to america when he was a boy, in later life he had a rightous beard too


----------



## Bikepatroltommy (Oct 17, 2009)

*A day at the beach*

On my pc I found back, my first video, that I made last year.:yesnod:






_Dedicated to Coastkid71!!_:thumbsup:


----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

Thanks BPT 

Enjoyed that film and the tunes :thumbsup:


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

I found that video to be palatable with the sound muted. Nothing worse than a poorly-remixed version of an otherwise almost-slightly-bearable song in a video. In fact, I think that the majority of videos on YouTube are best viewed with the sound turned off. :madman: :nono: 

Anyhow, rant aside (sorry, parents raised my sister and me to understand the fundamentals of music/composition/arrangement from a very scientific approach), the video portion (minus audio track) was great! :thumbsup:


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

coastkid71 said:



> john muir was born here in the town of dunbar,east lothian S.E Scotland :thumbsup:
> the house he grew up in is a museum now and we have john muir park at dunbar and the john muir way coastal path, and throughout scotland the john muir trust does alot of conversation work...
> his family moved to america when he was a boy, in later life he had a rightous beard too


Wow, I feel like a total douchenozzle now. All I learned about John Muir was from 3rd or 4th grade (back in the late 1970s/early-80s). We actually took a three-day field trip to John Muir's house/grounds here in California. No, I had no idea the bloke was from the tally-ho foothills of merry old England. :blush: :blush: :blush:


----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

Leopold Porkstacker said:


> Wow, I feel like a total ******nozzle now. All I learned about John Muir was from 3rd or 4th grade (back in the late 1970s/early-80s). We actually took a three-day field trip to John Muir's house/grounds here in California. No, I had no idea the bloke was from the tally-ho foothills of merry old England. :blush: :blush: :blush:


That would be merry old SCOTLAND


----------



## Bikepatroltommy (Oct 17, 2009)

:crazy:


Leopold Porkstacker said:


> I found that video to be palatable with the sound muted. Nothing worse than a poorly-remixed version of an otherwise almost-slightly-bearable song in a video. In fact, I think that the majority of videos on YouTube are best viewed with the sound turned off.
> 
> Welcome in the age of personal freedom.
> 
> ...


----------



## ward (Aug 20, 2009)

Bikepatroltommy said:


> :crazy:
> 
> 
> Leopold Porkstacker said:
> ...


----------



## mangoman (Oct 25, 2005)

With ya, Ward. I had one pulled from YouTube, too. So I'm using Vimeo now. I like Vimeo's interface, and how they default to HD faster than YouTube.

Not a fatbike vid', but you can see one I just uploaded last week:


----------



## loOse1 (Jan 2, 2010)

Just got a go-pro and really want to start making videos but can't figure out how to get windows media player/movie maker to read MP4 files. Can anyone help with either making that work or tune me into other/better editing viewing software? I've got hours of clips already just need to edit them to post, any help will be rewarded with sweet movies from my pugs from sunny Florida!


----------



## ward (Aug 20, 2009)

mangoman said:


> With ya, Ward. I had one pulled from YouTube, too. So I'm using Vimeo now. I like Vimeo's interface, and how they default to HD faster than YouTube.
> 
> Not a fatbike vid', but you can see one I just uploaded last week:


Nice Mangoman! It's like a little "piece" of the trip experience!


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

mangoman said:


> With ya, Ward. I had one pulled from YouTube, too. So I'm using Vimeo now. I like Vimeo's interface, and how they default to HD faster than YouTube.
> 
> Not a fatbike vid', but you can see one I just uploaded last week:


enjoyed that!


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

```
Bikepatroltommy
mtbr member
Join Date: Oct 2009
Posts: 37
	
[quote=Leopold Porkstacker]I found that video to be palatable with the sound muted. Nothing worse than a poorly-remixed version of an otherwise almost-slightly-bearable song in a video. In fact, I think that the majority of videos on YouTube are best viewed with the sound turned off.

Welcome in the age of personal freedom.

Make the choice
Watch the video or not!
Listen to the song or not!

Suffer from a small mental disorder
or..... buy a Pugsley, start to have FUN and make crazy video's.

LOL
```
    
:thumbsup: on the film tommy,music is your choice as your film  
i suffer from a fun disorder from having a pugsley    

i watch other films-often non biking on youtube and when an i tune pop up for the song being used pops up i like or imagine it fitting into a film then you know you can at least use it,some songs i have used for films here in the UK are banned in other countries, vimeo definitly is better as can use any music and i think the upload quality is better but youtube has more viewers and you can follow(subscribe) to peoples films...just re-bought good morning vietnam soundtrack so expect some adrian croaner soon and other nam era music on my films soon!


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

Well, it looks as though I’ll be going with a Fatback bike built up by Speedway Cycles, so a video could perhaps maybe possibly be in the works in the following months. I think I will have to use the retardo music I created from scratch back when I was in highschool in the late 1980s, so as to avoid any douchetacular trademark violations. I was told that my music was ahead of it’s time… was told this back in the late 1990s, in fact. Never landed any sort of recording contract with major labels, but did manage to produce three albums. Not bad for an ADHD-riddled teenager!  At least going this route, everyone has been warned ahead of time that the music might suck in a very 1980s techno-before-techo-existed sort of way, and negative comments about the music are welcomed. :lol:


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

First ride, first video, and first flat!...ahh and first time choosing a song for a video too LP! :lol: I just took the first one on itunes with the proper length :lol: and of course is owned or licensed by UMG (whatever that means)

I really need to work on my tire pressures...today it was tooo low 

This was what I was able to get...at least you can watch it on HD


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

hey martinsillo...the pugsdozer looks great :thumbsup: 
looks massive with those painted rims,even the larry tread looks big!
nice film man


----------



## Orkje (May 3, 2006)

The pugsdozer has to be the most wonderful 'conversion' of the Pugsley I've seen. Love it!


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

thanks guys! I loved every minute I was able to ride! can't wait to go and ride again.


----------



## mangoman (Oct 25, 2005)

Video is here:















Sorry...can't embed it. Some stupid error...

Meanwhile, get out there!


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

great vid mango!

I would have liked it more if you have had your shirt on! :lol: (I'm pretty sure there is something wrong in my english, sorry)

I think it works now:






Beast from DJ Menges on Vimeo.

Your solo trip seems like it was a great one!...did you post something about it somewhere?


----------



## mangoman (Oct 25, 2005)

Not into the shirt and helmet on a mellow ride. But hope you dig the vibe...


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

I saw a guy who wasn’t wearing a helmet take a nasty fall on his head before. He was going maybe 10MPH, and just lost his balance and somehow managed to land on his head. He sort of blanked out for a minute or so, and then seemed fine afterward, except for his wobbliness (sort of dizzyness) wherein he really couldn’t stand up for several minutes afterward. Next time I saw him riding a bike, he was wearing his helmet.

He got lucky. Sorta like a condom or a gun; it’s there if you need it, hope you won’t.


----------



## Bikepatroltommy (Oct 17, 2009)

*Almost naked bike ride!!*

Hey DJ, a very artistic video. NICE!! :thumbsup:

How do you the trick of creating the effect of the moving camera??
Digital or do you hire Steven Spielburg and put him on a cam dolly in the forest?

And yes, always wear a helmet


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

nice film,good use of editing there... :thumbsup:


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

mangoman said:


> Video is here:
> 
> Meanwhile, get out there!


Very nice video!


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

*time to cool off....*

weve not had rain for two weeks now here in S.E. Scotland and its roasting (for here anyway)
the worst winter in over 40 years in the UK seems like so long ago now...
some film from a days ride which i never published...man hope this happens again


----------



## gbuckham (Apr 1, 2010)

coastkid71 said:


> weve not had rain for two weeks now here in S.E. Scotland and its roasting (for here anyway)
> the worst winter in over 40 years in the UK seems like so long ago now...
> some film from a days ride which i never published...man hope this happens again


Me too, Bruce, hope we get some really bad weather next winter!

Gary
www.pugsley-on-patrol.org.uk


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

*a wet river...*

again, just one and a half minutes of fun...
this one from a short ride I did yesterday...Hurricane Alex is hitting Mex, and is on its way to MTY...rain started two nights ago...yesterday afternoon the water level was perfect 

rain hasn't stopped since last night...today when I leave the office water was one or two meters above me on this vid...anyways, enjoy


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

your film made riding that river bed look real easy,nice one :thumbsup:


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

thanks guys!


----------



## ward (Aug 20, 2009)

Love it! The Dozer in action!


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

mangoman said:


> Meanwhile, get out there!


^ Love the pic!!


----------



## ward (Aug 20, 2009)

From last weekends beach trip on the Washington Coast. Joined by my friends Tim (an experienced cyclist) and Dave (new to cycling). Tim (also celebrating his birthday that day) is riding the new, blue Fatback; Dave is riding my old fat bike; And I'm riding (and filming) from my pre-fat bike sand set-up; an old Klien Pulse II w/ Snow-Cat rims and trimmed Geax Sadonas. Their first FB experience, we took a relaxed pace ride out to Damon Point (a spit jetting eastward into Greys Harbor) and back, finishing the last mile on the Ocean beach. Only 'bout 12 miles (and one beer a piece) total... just cruisin...

Highlights from Ride #2 & #3 coming soon

Cheers!
P.S. Music is: ?Quie'n?(Suite) (first Q mark is supposed to be upside down) by
Juana Molina on her UNDI'A album from Argentina


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

so much fun ward...
I really need to take La Pugsdozer down to the beach soon!


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

2 new films today.... a beachride....






and riding home some more endocam film...


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

great shot at 3:00 on your first vid!
guess I like it due to the rocks!


----------



## ward (Aug 20, 2009)

*Washington Coast*

Awsome CK!! We may be a few thousand miles away, but I'm right there with ya on the beach bro! Heres ride #2 form my recent Ocean Shores trip. 24 miles of sand (and a tavern in the middle). Sand sculptures, chillin' by the rivers, my first full day on the new Fatback, and lunch & ales at the Green Lantern Tavern. Great day! Music is: "Boom Box" by the Mosquitos; and "Como Vou Fazer" (translates: "How Will You Do It?") by Dois Irmaous feat. Mariana De Moraes... both from Brazil. Workin' on ride #3. (CK- I've got some raw Larry Cam footage I need to get around to editing... soon!).


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

Ward i think i just watched the best beachriding film ever there! that was excellent :thumbsup: 
you captured the atmpsphere of the day, riding with your friends, other people enjoying the coast,horses etc... and rolling into a bar was cool :thumbsup: 
and the music was perfect...well done


----------



## ward (Aug 20, 2009)

Thanks CK! If we can ever afford it, would be nice to ride each others (and a few other of our cyber friends') coastlines too (and roll into the pubs on those beaches as well)... maybe some day! Stayin' up late tonite...2:20am sun. morn. here... havin' a few beers for pain killer... broke (cracked) a couple ribs in that endo I posted on FB. Guess I better post it here too since I mentioned it. That was on ride #3 of the trip and I finished out the ride (probably 'cause of adrenalin or whatever). Funny how an injury gives you time to edit & etc... Hard to explain the beach ridin' thing to people who haven't experienced it... it's really a different style of cycling altogether. Kicked back (well, some times...) enjoyin' the sea, the sand, the people and the birds,seals,otters,whales.... 'Coarse on the FB forum there's a bunch of people who get it... 

Cheers everyone!!


----------



## ward (Aug 20, 2009)

*Fat bike endo*

Here's the endo I mentioned above. Watch this full screen to get the full effect. Piece of half buried driftwood (hidden in the grasses) caught my Ft wheel...


----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

ward said:


> Thanks CK! If we can ever afford it, would be nice to ride each others (and a few other of our cyber friends') coastlines too (and roll into the pubs on those beaches as well)... maybe some day! Stayin' up late tonite...2:20am sun. morn. here... havin' a few beers for pain killer... broke (cracked) a couple ribs in that endo I posted on FB. Guess I better post it here too since I mentioned it. That was on ride #3 of the trip and I finished out the ride (probably 'cause of adrenalin or whatever). Funny how an injury gives you time to edit & etc... Hard to explain the beach ridin' thing to people who haven't experienced it... it's really a different style of cycling altogether. Kicked back (well, some times...) enjoyin' the sea, the sand, the people and the birds,seals,otters,whales.... 'Coarse on the FB forum there's a bunch of people who get it...
> 
> Cheers everyone!!


Great vids Ward :thumbsup:

It would be great to ride the sands with like minded people from all over the world 

And YES !...............We do get it


----------



## ward (Aug 20, 2009)

And last but not least, ride #3. Just me and the Fatback on this one. 'Bout 17 miles of 90% soft sand, little dunes... a chance to get to know the new fatty. Dark & drizzly for most of the ride, sun broke out right at the end. Left 'em low for most of this ride; little over 6 psi rear and little over 5 psi front. Best floatation, soft sand performance I've experienced yet! Music is; "Palo Verde" by Pearl Django... a "django" (acoustic string) jazz band from here in the Pacific North West.

Cheers everyone!


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

great vid ward!
that shot on 3:58 was awesome 

what's the deal with those little wood tents?


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

Damn! Fine video!!! I really neeeeed to find a buyer for my 2008 Ridley Damocles so that I can plop a similar amount of cash down for the metallic orange (with anodised blue hubs) Fatback! Wife won’t let me get the Fatback until I sell the roadbike!


----------



## ward (Aug 20, 2009)

Right on L.P. I sold a groovy old Avion motor home to build mine. In fact, currently, both my daughters (18 & 20) have cars,my wife has a car and I've got quiver of bikes! I'm OK with that for now but thinkin' a Westy might be in order one of these days (if I can find an affordable one!)

and Thanks!
-Cheers


----------



## Bikepatroltommy (Oct 17, 2009)

Nice camera work!!!

:thumbsup:


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

ward said:


> Right on L.P. I sold a groovy old Avion motor home to build mine. In fact, currently, both my daughters (18 & 20) have cars,my wife has a car and I've got quiver of bikes! I'm OK with that for now but thinkin' a Westy might be in order one of these days (if I can find an affordable one!)
> 
> and Thanks!
> -Cheers


This is the one I'd get: (yeah, plop me down some $61,000.00 USD!  )










LINK: Superlight R500


----------



## gbuckham (Apr 1, 2010)

*First Fat Bike Video*

Here's my first attempt at a video of me and my Surly Pugsley. All taken using a Go Pro HD camera. Background music by Kevin McLeod.






Gary
www.pugsley-on-patrol.org.uk


----------



## Bikepatroltommy (Oct 17, 2009)

Nice !! :thumbsup:


----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

Good stuff Gary :thumbsup:


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

nice film gary..location looks familiar 


```
Quote:
Originally Posted by ward
Right on L.P. I sold a groovy old Avion motor home to build mine. In fact, currently, both my daughters (18 & 20) have cars,my wife has a car and I've got quiver of bikes! I'm OK with that for now but thinkin' a Westy might be in order one of these days (if I can find an affordable one!)

and Thanks!
-Cheers

This is the one I’d get: (yeah, plop me down some $61,000.00 USD! )



LINK: Superlight R500
__________________
WTF I drank your hot wimmenz and ate your dark beer!
```
there are alot of these cars around here in S.E. Scotland :thumbsup:


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

great vid Gary!

hey Gary, Bruce.....on 1:34...I can see a sort of riverbed down that bridge ...I'd love to see some shots from you guys riding there 

I can't ride mine here yet


----------



## ward (Aug 20, 2009)

martinsillo said:


> great vid ward!
> that shot on 3:58 was awesome
> 
> what's the deal with those little wood tents?


Thanks M, Yah, 3:58... the little "dune berm"... just part of the route. One of the rules I try to follow on my vids, is to edit the clips in succession to stay "true" to the route. That way It's not just highlights but also the "story" of the trip (except in compilation vids like "Get 'Er Dune"- somewhere on this thread). Also serves as a video "guide" for others interested in the route. The little wood tents are just forts people build out of beach debris. The one at the end was built up by me and friends over the last few years (we get over to Ocean Shores a few times a year) and hangs 5 hammocks! Sometimes we stay up late w/ a fire on the beach and crash in the hammocks...


----------



## ward (Aug 20, 2009)

Nice Gary! you must be the Coast Kid's new beach ridin' partner? What fenders are those?


----------



## gbuckham (Apr 1, 2010)

ward said:


> Nice Gary! you must be the Coast Kid's new beach ridin' partner? What fenders are those?


There were made from 3 universal trails mudguards, with two sliced together to form the rear. Brackets were made from flat bar aluminium.

http://www.tytrials.co.uk/trailandtrialsuk/prod_137190-Universal-Trials-Fender-Mudguard-Front.html

Gary


----------



## ward (Aug 20, 2009)

Thanks for the info GB. Here's a vid from last winter. "after ski" riding on the nordic track at our local ski area. After 3:30 (they call it "dog time") dogs, foot traffic, and now fat bikes are good to go. They re-groom every morning. 96 degrees here today... this is to cool off with! towards the end you can see the night skiing lights on the ski hill.





Music is another tune by Pearl Django called "Holiday For Guitar".


----------



## gbuckham (Apr 1, 2010)

*More Pugsley on Patrol*

Spring Woodland






Tracks & Trails






Wind & Waves






Thanks for watching.

Gary
www.pugsley-on-patrol.org.uk


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

brilliant films Gary :thumbsup: 
great seeing another pugsley film here on our coast!


----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

Great films Gary 

In 3 I like the Waterfall edge shot, it really looks like you are going to go for the jump :eekster:


----------



## Bikepatroltommy (Oct 17, 2009)

*Pugsley on patrol*

I love that area!!


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

awesome Gary!
thanks for sharing your patrolling!


----------



## Bikepatroltommy (Oct 17, 2009)

*The Vimeo Awards..!!!*

Hey Fatbike freaks

The Vimeo Awards celebrates the innovative creators who choose the Internet to share their work with the world.
The Awards are open to everyone. 
If a the video is debuted on any online platform, The want to see it, just make sure that it is eligible for one of the great awards.

And it is possible to nominate a video!!

Lets have fun and all nominate the "*Surly Pugsley*" video from *Coastkid71* :ihih: 
I think, this video is giving the right feeling of the freedom when you are riding a Fatbike.

Let's get their "*attention*". 

Go to http://vimeo.com/awards/submit/nominate
And nominate 



 in the catagory Documentary






surly pugsley... from coastkid71 on Vimeo.


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

done...that video is Pugsley.


----------



## Steve Balogh (Feb 20, 2008)

Last June I discovered via Google Earth, a large rock quarry on Kelly's Island in Lake Erie I didn't know about. ( I've seen the smaller one before). It's been a few years since I've been there, perhaps this was still active back then. Now it has a lake and makes some interesting scenery.

This is my first stab at making my own music for my own video, timed to certain scene changes throughout the video. I used three different musical instruments plus EZ Drummer and "soft synth" software using a MIDI keyboard. I advise using headphones or a decent pair of speakers as it sounds lousy through my laptop's internal speakers.

Edit 7/22/10, I uploaded a 1.2 Gig version to replace the first one that Premiere "auto loads" into Youtube:


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

nice!, i also like to use pictures to break up a film, and a Wildfire fatbike!, i really like them,


----------



## Steve Balogh (Feb 20, 2008)

coastkid71 said:


> nice!, i also like to use pictures to break up a film, and a Wildfire fatbike!, i really like them,


Thanks! I'm still trying to figure out what keeps degrading my GoPro HD vids so much, I'm going to try and repost this on Vimeo. The pics and the G-9 vid were pretty clear, I'm still puzzled by that. I've noticed that low sun produces better contrast, perhaps the GoPro could use a "lens hood"? Real bummer, the vid is real clear straight off my computer.

Someone asked me last weekend "seems Fatbikes have gone the way of Kleenex, do people often come up to you and say wow,what a nice Pugsley"? No worries, I do get that once in a great while, but I'm usually happy to see that people actually know what a Pugsley is.


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

that blue looks great Steve!

go and get a mac!


----------



## Steve Balogh (Feb 20, 2008)

*Vimeo Rules!*

Much better:






Fatbiking Kelley's Island from Steven Balogh on Vimeo.


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

*summer evening coastride,*

After watching friend Gary`s film i really need to get a go pro hero wide HD,so good definition, meanwhile another wee film made along the local coast yesterday evening....


----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

Chicken soup for the Soul CK :thumbsup:

Love DH Endo cam


----------



## Drew Diller (Jan 4, 2010)

Hey coastkid71, the music with that video you posted most recently, is that Thievery Corporation? If so, recent album, if not, who?


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

hi,it is indeed Thievery Corporation, i downloaded it and a few other tracks surfin about on itunes....should be a itunes pop up on the film so you can download it


----------



## gbuckham (Apr 1, 2010)

*A few more offerings from Pugsley on Patrol*

No 5 - Forest Trails






No 6 - On The Beach






No 7 - The Wind Farm






Gary


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

:thumbsup: for windfarms!, ,gary were at pencraig hill today for the airshow starting 1pm,on the nort side,if your out and about,looking forward to seeing and hearing a spitfire again over east lothian :thumbsup:


----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

My very first (and VERY basic ) Vid 






Pug in the Sea July 2010 from Mike Burden on Vimeo.


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

Great vids Gary!! awesome!

OT: I'm moving right now...another non riding weekend for me 
I also need to buy a new tripod because I broke mine on my last riverbed ride


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

getting wet Dr!... :thumbsup:


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

Bet that water was nice and cool on your feet Doc  
look forward to more films!


----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

Yes CK, the water was good ! 

It wasn`t taken with a helmet cam MT !

It was an old Fuji finepix digital camera held in my right hand.

Yes, one handed sea riding with a none waterproof camera :eekster: 

I have got a Veho Muvi which I intend to get to grips with.

Just awaiting a few bits and pieces.

Cheers,
Dr FG :thumbsup:


----------



## Shamus275 (Nov 4, 2008)

*Sweet!*



Steve Balogh said:


> Much better:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Watching this is kinda like playing a first person shooter game...awesome!:thumbsup:


----------



## Steve Balogh (Feb 20, 2008)

*Thanks!*

Hopefully I may get some vids from your side of the state this month, I've been scoping out Google Earth looking at Arcadia and Point Betsie (I'll be at Interlochen). If I can't fit a bike with the rest of my music gear, I'll be in TC early before Iceman in November.

Found out the GoPro doesn't work too well in the dark, found that out in Manistee recently, only had time for one late evening beach ride, the videos were pretty bad


----------



## Shamus275 (Nov 4, 2008)

Steve Balogh said:


> I'll be in TC early before Iceman in November.


I'm going up to TC this weekend scouting some trails. Are you racing the Iceman? I'd like to but I think I missed the registration cut-off. At best, I'll be there as a spectator.

Again, awesome video...have to save that for a day I can't get out and ride. Where was the cam mounted? It looks like its at chest level?


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

*Tweedlove film festival...*

runner up film, 2010 inaugural Tweedlove cycling Festival...http://tweedlove.com/
yes i was very nervous and yes cool seeing the pugsley on the big screen -
but very happy to see other people happy watching and spread the pugsley love...:thumbsup: 
overwelmed by applause after and cool prizes, thank you...


----------



## Steve Balogh (Feb 20, 2008)

Shamus275 said:


> I'm going up to TC this weekend scouting some trails. Are you racing the Iceman? I'd like to but I think I missed the registration cut-off. At best, I'll be there as a spectator.
> 
> Again, awesome video...have to save that for a day I can't get out and ride. Where was the cam mounted? It looks like its at chest level?


Yes, I will be racing the Iceman again, hopefully it will snow, been doing it for 12 years, only seen a light snowfall once. The camera was mounted in the GoPro chest harness as well as the handlebar mount


----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

coastkid71 said:


> runner up film, 2010 inaugural Tweedlove cycling Festival...http://tweedlove.com/
> yes i was very nervous and yes cool seeing the pugsley on the big screen -
> but very happy to see other people happy watching and spread the pugsley love...:thumbsup:
> overwelmed by applause after and cool prizes, thank you...
> ...


----------



## gbuckham (Apr 1, 2010)

*More Pugsley on Patrol*

Pugsley on Patrol 8 - Woodland Trails





Pugsley on Patrol 9 - Water & Stone





Pugsley on Patrol 10 - Dark Forest (Experimental)





Gary


----------



## mangoman (Oct 25, 2005)

Way to raise the ol' bar, Gary! 

Is the GoPro HD able to shoot in black and white, or did you affect the video in post? Also looks like a sort of infrared effect happening with the black and white film, too. 

Again, nice work.


----------



## gbuckham (Apr 1, 2010)

mangoman said:


> Is the GoPro HD able to shoot in black and white, or did you affect the video in post? Also looks like a sort of infrared effect happening with the black and white film, too.


Mangoman,

The Go Pro HD does not have the ability to record on B&W. What I did was use Pinnacle Studio HD to edit the basic video - it does not do B&W effect without paying more money for plug-ins. So I used Sony Vegas Studio HD to convert to B&W and tweak the contrast and darken a little. Nothing deliberate with the IR you noted?

Gary


----------



## kiwimtbr (Mar 1, 2004)

Wow, now thats the Blair witch project on wheels, spooky but really cool.
Keep up the good work

Kiwi


----------



## Steve Balogh (Feb 20, 2008)

*Pinnacle*



gbuckham said:


> Mangoman,
> 
> The Go Pro HD does not have the ability to record on B&W. What I did was use Pinnacle Studio HD to edit the basic video - it does not do B&W effect without paying more money for plug-ins. So I used Sony Vegas Studio HD to convert to B&W and tweak the contrast and darken a little. Nothing deliberate with the IR you noted?
> 
> Gary


Those were fantastic! Looks like a couple scenes you put some serious effort setting the camera in a high place - not easy when you are "shooting blind" as our GoPro's have no viewer. Curious about the Pinnacle software (I have Adobe) - the Toontrack EZ Drummer plugin for recording software that I used to make my latest vid is a sister company to Pinnacle. Will Pinnacle accept RTAS,VST,Audio Units plugins? If so, there are tons of "home studio" music products you could "drop & drag" into it.


----------



## Orkje (May 3, 2006)

I've always loved the film "Dog Soldiers" but I never thought I'd see its atmosphere emulated in a fatbike film of all things. Thanks a lot, gbuckham!


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

Gary i feel like retiring from making films after seeing these films..they are so well made :thumbsup: well done  
i need a Go Pro HD and a Cannon next camera now!


----------



## gbuckham (Apr 1, 2010)

coastkid71 said:


> Gary i feel like retiring from making films after seeing these films..they are so well made :thumbsup: well done
> i need a Go Pro HD and a Cannon next camera now!


Bruce,

Don't put yourself down, you're the one that won the prize at the Tweedlove bike thing, not me! Would highly recommend the Go Pro HD, although main downside is the lack of a viewfinder. However, Go Pro are bringing out a clip-on viewfinder back this summer which should help somewhat.

Gary


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

im used to the `guess point and shoot` with the tachyon camera Gary!,
need to get you to film me riding down murder dune at gullane on the real soft stuff to show folks what this beachriding is all about! :thumbsup:


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

now I don't know...my next "one and a half" vid will be worthless


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

well...not too much action since I don't have a tripod for my little camera right now...but here it is another humble 1:30 min vid...






* I'm running out of 1:30 min songs btw :lol:


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

martin you need to film riding across that pipe!, would be a cool stunt :thumbsup:


----------



## gbuckham (Apr 1, 2010)

martinsillo said:


> well...not too much action since I don't have a tripod for my little camera right now...but here it is another humble 1:30 min vid.


Martin,

Love the scenery - wish we had stuff like that here in the south of Scotland - a great video as well.

Tripods, suggest the Joby Gorillapod SLR, it comes with a spirit level which is useful for getting the background level - helps the video look better (I think anyway)

Out on the Pugsley again at the weekend...






Gary


----------



## mangoman (Oct 25, 2005)

How does the GoPro do stabilization so well? Software? Hardware?


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

gbuckham said:


> ...Tripods, suggest the Joby Gorillapod SLR...


I had the original!...I guess it was too soft for the kind of rides we do  ...I didn't know they have stronger versions....I just ordered trough amazon! thanks!...and it will hold my D40 too! :thumbsup:

* can't see your new vid at the office


----------



## gbuckham (Apr 1, 2010)

mangoman said:


> How does the GoPro do stabilization so well? Software? Hardware?


To be honest, I don't know. Will try a search and see what I can find.

Gary


----------



## gbuckham (Apr 1, 2010)

*Pugsley Cards*

During a ride at the weekend around Lindisfarne in Horthumberland, I spoke to so many people about the Pugsley that I decided to create some personal cards with details of my web site, Youtube account, etc, to hand out to people. Good way to show them the video I'm usually making when I meet them. Cost about £30 for 500 cards in full colour.










Gary

*PS Could Admin remove this please, I've double posted!*


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

Nice film at Lindisfarne Gary :thumbsup: , i missed that wee stone hut!, i must be a real recluse as i never stop to speak to folk!!,good idea though about the cards!


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

coastkid71 said:


> martin you need to film riding across that pipe!, would be a cool stunt :thumbsup:


:lol: CK! my *ha! ha!* meant I walked that pipe! hehehe....but I'll try for sure next time...is on my list....I'll try on the dry area first of course ...in that shot..the main river stream was on my left.

funny thing with the pugs is that I found myself caring less and less about miles...I was like going back and forward in La Huasteca, 80% of the time on roads where the other guys just can't think about trying...

exploring with this bike brings to the ride a need to keep going and going...just great! :thumbsup:


----------



## ward (Aug 20, 2009)

Love the new films Gary and Martinsillio!! Looking forward to more Pugs on Patrol. Really cool scenery Martinsillio, where was that?


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

Thanks ward...that is in La Huasteca, a protected area near Monterrey, Mexico, as you can see in the vid, is an area surrounded by big mountains: check this view 

I'm just at the beginning of that road in the mountains, south Monterrey...I'm planning to do the whole ride soon 

an here some pics*

* the ones with the awesome blue water are from another Huasteca... south in Mexico.


----------



## ward (Aug 20, 2009)

Thanks for sharing Martinsillo! that's some wicked countryside. Gonna have to try get down there some time!!


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

coastkid71 said:


> martin you need to film riding across that pipe!, would be a cool stunt :thumbsup:


hey coastkid71! I just find the perfect angle for that shot!










*if I fail, it would be a great shot anyways :lol:


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

ward said:


> Thanks for sharing Martinsillo! that's some wicked countryside. Gonna have to try get down there some time!!


you won't regret it...


----------



## bighit (Feb 13, 2004)

i know it's not a fat bike but it's a phat bike :thumbsup: so here is my latest creation for the ratrodbikes.com build off
http://www.youtube.com/user/undergroundvelo

if you are interested in seeing the rest of the bikes go to my blog i put all the links so you can see them and vote if you like what you see and want to join.

ps imovie is cool and will come in handy making riding videos this winter.


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

> martinsillo
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by coastkid71
> martin you need to film riding across that pipe!, would be a cool stunt
> ...


martin remmember dont worry if you fall off the pipe...pugsley floats remmember :thumbsup:


----------



## ward (Aug 20, 2009)

*Long Beach Washington*

Here's my latest. Kept it simple this time, just a Tachyon on a boom (and a small roll of duct tape). Haven't been to this section of coast since I was a kid... went for a Family reunion (wife's fam). Foggy & windy most of the trip and busy w/ the fam so limited time for ridin' and filmin'. Kept the cam mounted to the boom w/ a "Ram" mount so I could change set-ups quick and cover ground. Forgot how cool the Long Beach peninsula was - long, new bike path (the discovery trail), light house's, pubs and even there own micro brewery. I'll try to get back there soon w/ some more time.






Music is "Da Onda" by Riovolt
Soft focus effect is moisture on the lens... happened every time I rode north...


----------



## space49 (Jan 24, 2010)

Great video Ward. The boom mount provides a nice perspective from a bike, rider and terrain capture. The interspersing of the panorama views along with the boom mount gives the viewer a good "feel" for the ride. 

Martin's recent contributions are also appreciated. Keep them coming.

Never enough fuel for the fat bike fanatics. :band:


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

cool film ward :thumbsup: 
think your the only other fatbiker using a tachyon camera on the beach,love the soft glowy image they give,yours looks better though- possibly better light out there?,
you`ve motivated me to do some new films this month...and some new angles


----------



## ward (Aug 20, 2009)

Thanks guys! and CK, some of that "softness" is from moisture on the lens. Moist air was blowing domn from the north (in fact that afternoon was one of the few times it cleared up) so every time I rode north, the lens picked up moisture. All of the cams out there have there atributes (would be nice to have one of each) but the little tachyons are very simple and I love how the 90 degree feild of vision doesn't distort the scenery in the distance as bad as some of the wider angled cams. BTW, Tachyon has a Facebook fan page now. Looking forward to your next film(s)!

Cheers!


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

awesome film ward!


----------



## headhunterracing (Jun 11, 2010)

did this one on my 29er..2.55 inch so almost "Fat" not sure the fatback would like this trail so I left it at home.





Copper Harbor U.P.


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

what editing software are you using to get the corner box with different view? thats cool! :thumbsup:


----------



## headhunterracing (Jun 11, 2010)

I used iMovie 09. Thanks for reposting so others can see it.


----------



## Orkje (May 3, 2006)

That was nice! Was the North Shore style bridge built not to damage the terrain or just for fun?


----------



## headhunterracing (Jun 11, 2010)

Copper Harbor trails have over twenty Bridges. I hear they have a new one that will be longer than this one!( stairway to heaven) They are single track but you can ride them ether up or down. They are built over rough rocky areas,some change direction and elavation all in the same bridge. I had an amzing time and its cheap! we had a cabin in town two blocks from trail head for $70 per and that is on the lake!
If you look on my Youtube you can see some others I made. One has some other bridges and Stairway but it was very shaky.
Here is their amazing trail map
http://www.copperharbortrails.org/trails
Make sure you hit the interactive!


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

Pugs Stunt #1... done!...:thumbsup:


----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

Martin..........that.......is..............CRAZY, in a good way :thumbsup:

AND , you were clipped in ????

Respect to you my friend


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

Dr Feelygood ! said:


> Martin..........that.......is..............CRAZY, in a good way :thumbsup:
> 
> AND , you were clipped in ????
> 
> Respect to you my friend


Thanks! ...yes, clipped...crazy I know...specially considering that I'm not an expert in this kind of stuff!... which you can tell by the "big air" I got! :lol:

Today I was in a mellow ride with the wife there...we almost call it off... yesterday we did a 10K walk/hike and our legs were dead...glad we did it...river is starting to dry out...I don't think it will last a month.


----------



## gbuckham (Apr 1, 2010)

*On Patrol with Pugsley Again*

Back on the saddle again at the weekend, managing rides on the Saturday and Sunday.

As usual, made videos on both days with the downside that it seems to take so much time filming that you never seem to actually cover any great distance.

Still enjoyable all the same. 

Pugsley on Patrol 12 - Coast





Pugsley on Patrol 13 - Deer Street Roman Road





Thanks for viewing.

Gary


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

Whaaaaat?!?!?!  Having to dismount a Pugsley for inclement terrain?!??! That’s unheard of! :nono: :skep: :eekster:


----------



## Drew Diller (Jan 4, 2010)

Well, I ordered a Tachyon XC micro and a RAM mount, so I guess I'll post back next weekend =)


----------



## ward (Aug 20, 2009)

*Cirque Lake Loop*

Here's some footage of an XC adventure ride I took one of my fattys on a couple weeks ago. Not many views of the fat bike on Pt.1 but lots on Pt's 2,3,&4 as my partner on the ride loaned me some clips from his cam, Thanks Jim!! More info on the post "Cirque Lake Loop" on the "Washington" area mtbr forum. The fat bike was a little heavy when bushwhacking, carrying and etc... but on the flats, downhills, rocky,chewed up jeep trails and the single track w/ the larrys mounted up was AWESOME! Fat bikes are not just for sand & snow... I prefer mine over my skinny bike for adventure rides now. (my xc bike is accumulating cob webs & dust these days...)


----------



## Drew Diller (Jan 4, 2010)

Please be kind, first video, I had poor light to work with and messed up my camera angle...

I figured for my first ever bike video, "Happy Cycling" by Boards of Canada would be appropriate.


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

an amazing ride ward! :thumbsup:

that was actually nice drew!


----------



## Soupboy (Jan 13, 2004)

I thought that was BC... Nice vid.



Drew Diller said:


> Please be kind, first video, I had poor light to work with and messed up my camera angle...
> 
> I figured for my first ever bike video, "Happy Cycling" by Boards of Canada would be appropriate.


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

Finally a complete song video!!






it wasn't easy to get this, I wasn't prepared for such adventure...it really wasn't as pleasant as it is shown on the vid...pretty much 10 hrs going and back...nothing chewable or enough water on me...I just didn't know it would take that long.


----------



## ward (Aug 20, 2009)

Very cool Martinsillio! Fat bikes like adventure don't they. And so does "Larry"...


----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

Good Vid Martin 

Quite an epic adventure, thanks for sharing :thumbsup:


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

thanks guys...yeap...quite epic, at least for me  ... was a real test for me and my pugs...I made the "mistake" to follow the river intead of taking the "road" where trucks pass...it was fun, but It suck a lot of energy I would need later.

I´ll take the chance to thanks Brooks! 10 hrs and although in general my body hurts, my butt is amazingly ok! :thumbsup:


----------



## gbuckham (Apr 1, 2010)

Martin,

Most impressed with your video. What I've found is not only is the ride tiring but stopping and starting, setting up the camera, picking up the bike, and so on, are also quite tiring. keep up the good work.


----------



## gbuckham (Apr 1, 2010)

After fitting a new bottom bracket to Pugsley during the week, I had a great mornings ride following a rough track alongside the River South Esk, a route leading up into the Moorfoot Hills.

The castle in the video is called Hirendean castle, actually a peel-tower, and dates from the 16th Century.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

martinsillo said:


> thanks guys...yeap...quite epic, at least for me  ... was a real test for me and my pugs...I made the "mistake" to follow the river intead of taking the "road" where trucks pass...it was fun, but It suck a lot of energy I would need later.
> 
> I´ll take the chance to thanks Brooks! 10 hrs and although in general my body hurts, my butt is amazingly ok! :thumbsup:


Every time I see videos like yours and from coastkid71, I feel the desire to just rack up a few grand on the credit card for a REAL fatbike&#8230; in the meantime I have my "almost" fatbike, an 18" Surly 1x1 with 65mm Large Marge, Alfine, and 24"x3" Arrow Racing knobbies. One of these days&#8230; it'll have to be a metallic orange Fatback!


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

Thanks Gary..Leo.

Love the greenery of that area Gary...cheers!


----------



## ward (Aug 20, 2009)

martinsillo said:


> thanks guys...yeap...quite epic, at least for me  ... was a real test for me and my pugs...I made the "mistake" to follow the river intead of taking the "road" where trucks pass...it was fun, but It suck a lot of energy I would need later.
> 
> I´ll take the chance to thanks Brooks! 10 hrs and although in general my body hurts, my butt is amazingly ok! :thumbsup:


Sure love the scenery in your area... you may have to host a "fat" group ride some day...


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

great films guy`s :thumbsup: 
Drew im a big BOC fan
Gary, i havent been up there before
Martin, pugdozer is my favourite looking pugsley!


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

ward said:


> Sure love the scenery in your area... you may have to host a "fat" group ride some day...


that would be great...La Huasteca is pretty much a place for a Fat bike....and I haven't done all of it.

this is what I did on Sunday:

https://www.mapmyride.com/route/mexico/monterrey/112541463125

Switch to Satellite mode....zoom out... you can see there is a lot to explore...right now you can't go further than the Dam...but if you see..the path keep going to Cienaga...where Cola de Caballo is:










Now if on Km.5 you turn to your right I think the possibilities are endless.


----------



## gbuckham (Apr 1, 2010)

*More Pugsley Porn*

It's been a few days since anyone posted a fat bike video, so I thought I'd keep the thread running...






Following a short stretch of the old drove road between Lyne Station and Eddleston, near Peebles, in the Scottish Borders. Music by Kevin MacLeod.






Riding the Surly Pugsley along overgrown trails in a commercial conifer plantation near Peebles, in the Scottish Borders.
Pugsley on Patrol 18 - Dark Path is an alternative experimental edit of this video. Music again by Kevin MacLeod.






An experimental re-edit of Pugsley on Patrol 17 - Firebreak Trails, set to a music track called "Digital Bark" by Kevin MacLeod.

Gary
www.ancient-stones.co.uk


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

martinsillo said:


> Finally a complete song video!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Amazing Martinsillo!! Probably had to walk back through the river again to get your camera! There are some really great vids in this thread. Many people now getting very creative and mixing off camera and pov footage. Full credit and lots of appreciation to all you guys, I can well imagine the effort and time that goes into making these. Please keep up the good work, so we can all enjoy rides and trails from around the world :thumbsup:


----------



## mangoman (Oct 25, 2005)

martinsillo said:


> Finally a complete song video!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice work. Knowing when to cut, speed it up, change the angle, and say Done is all part of the fun, right? And you nailed all of it. Enjoyed it from start to finish.
:thumbsup:


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

wow!, thanks guys...I'm trying, I'm trying 

love #17 Gary...specially the mushrooms shots...it reminds me part of the green areas where I lived during my childhood...a visit to Scotland would be great! love the scenery.


----------



## ward (Aug 20, 2009)

*Fatback beach cruisin*

This was last weekend at Ocean Shores Washington. No major destination on this one, just cruisin' the beach's & etc. around OS.


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

like the wee bit airtime off the blown sand! and the camera going through the dune grass!
nice film as always Ward :thumbsup: 

got a film to edit tonight, terrain i havent seen anyone else riding yet


----------



## ward (Aug 20, 2009)

coastkid71 said:


> like the wee bit airtime off the blown sand! and the camera going through the dune grass!
> nice film as always Ward :thumbsup:
> 
> got a film to edit tonight, terrain i havent seen anyone else riding yet


Thanks CK! The HD cams may have better image quality(in some ways) but our little Tachyons, w/ they're 90 degree field of vision, sure give us a nice view of the scenery and terrain... not as "fish-eyed"or "pushed out" in the distance. Shows the steepness of hills better too. I think Go Pro would benefit from making a not so wide angle version.

Can't wait to see your new one...
-Cheers


----------



## Steve Balogh (Feb 20, 2008)

*Pt Betsie Lake Michigan Ride*

Winds around 30-35MPH made this ride a bit interesting. I was bummed I could not ride further south because the beach was developed, and the owners put their own breaker walls up to keep people out. That's where the huge dunes and bluffs were






Point Betsie from Steven Balogh on Vimeo.


----------



## ward (Aug 20, 2009)

Thanks for sharing Steve, love seeing other peoples beaches. Sounds like you need to talk to the new owners about accessing those dunes!


----------



## ward (Aug 20, 2009)

*Fatback Sunset*

Just a little sunset crusin'...


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

You are killing me here guys...the closest beach I have from here is about 5 to 6 hours by car!..I don't think the wife will be so happy if I tell her we are going to the "beach" and then find out I'm going to be riding the whole time! 

hey Leopold! I think I messed up you Porker thread...I tried to put some code with the pic and apparently no one can post after that..sorry...I think I'll try contact a moderator.
Edit: Rockcrusher fix it!

*POST #1000 DISCLOSURE *

Ok guys....I've always thought that Post #1000 should be an important post here in the mtbr forums and that we should do something nice on that post..something nice?...well...

I have been dreaming about an epic ride with my pugs for some time now and really really want to do it...this one in particular will need some planning, hopefully not a lot of money but yet taking the pugs by airplane somewhere else (place to be told on post #1000 ), I know that it'll take me sometime, the wife perhaps will stay here or perhaps she could join me with a Pugs Complete (I would like that).

I spent to many post on the "Surly 2011 Line" thing and now I'm just 4 posts away from the 1000!... that just means I'll be lurking for long time here...posts 996, 997, 998 and 999 (Edit: due to Rockcrusher fix I now have one more post!) will be used to post some info about the ride...they will be posted on a Thread called "My way to Post #1000" or something like that and then the Ride Report on a new thread with my post #1000. All of them here in the Fat Bikes Forum of course.

I know it isn't a "super epic impossible" ride, but I know I need to put some extra effort on it to make it happen...somehow posting this and telling you guys I'm going to post the report on my post #1000, obligating me to lurk at the forums not able to post will also help me concentrate on the goal...do the ride and give a nice report from it.

Well, I hope I can make it this year or at least during the first trimester of 2011.

I'm going to be posting some usual ride vids at my youtube account...and also will be available via PM.

See ya later mtbr fellows!

*POST #1000 DISCLOSURE DISCLOSURE *

yeap...this is just another excuse to make me do it!


----------



## Steve Balogh (Feb 20, 2008)

*Driving to the beach*

Actually Matinsillo, the beach I just posted was about a 5 hour drive for me, thanks to the "orange barrel brigades" scattered across Michigan's roads:madmax: I was going up there for a guitar workshop at Interlochen nearby. My wife and I make some shorter trips to Lake Michigan beaches further south, and I have yet to bring the Fatbike except for the one race I do that way where I bring both bikes. Doesn't bother me too much after going to Australia this year WITHOUT my Fatbike. That was a real bummer :sad: The Aussie beaches along "The Great Ocean Road" blow away anything I've seen on this side of the pond.

You could always put on some heavy-duty racks and bags and tell your wife it's for carrying the beach gear :idea:

Nice vids Ward, wish we had some of the wide open areas like you're showing us. Makes me wonder if those 100MM wide rims could tackle the deep fine sand we have along Lake Michigan in the summer, further in from the waterline. On my side of the state my LM rims allow me to get around on what little is around Lake Erie, where the sand is more coarse.


----------



## ward (Aug 20, 2009)

Steve Balogh said:


> Actually Matinsillo, the beach I just posted was about a 5 hour drive for me, thanks to the "orange barrel brigades" scattered across Michigan's roads:madmax: I was going up there for a guitar workshop at Interlochen nearby. My wife and I make some shorter trips to Lake Michigan beaches further south, and I have yet to bring the Fatbike except for the one race I do that way where I bring both bikes. Doesn't bother me too much after going to Australia this year WITHOUT my Fatbike. That was a real bummer :sad: The Aussie beaches along "The Great Ocean Road" blow away anything I've seen on this side of the pond.
> 
> You could always put on some heavy-duty racks and bags and tell your wife it's for carrying the beach gear :idea:
> 
> Nice vids Ward, wish we had some of the wide open areas like you're showing us. Makes me wonder if those 100MM wide rims could tackle the deep fine sand we have along Lake Michigan in the summer, further in from the waterline. On my side of the state my LM rims allow me to get around on what little is around Lake Erie, where the sand is more coarse.


Thanks Steve, I'm actually five hours inland from our coastal beaches too. Parents bought a place over there several years ago to retire into... but never retired. So I (we) "volenteer" to go over and mow, paint & etc. as much as possible. We also have inland dunes in the desert areas of Washington and lots of volcanic ash & pumic near Mt. St. Helens and plenty of snow in the winter. Spending lots of time on the softer/looser stuff, I deffinately notice the difference in floatation w/ the Hundies... did have some sidewall wear issues when I 1st got 'em, but have worked that all out now. Worth the extra effort to me! My other FB has LM's & a Maverick and it works just fine too. In fact, w/ Larrys mounted, I choose it over my XC bike these days for most of my Mountain & desert riding... It's just so dang fun!! Maybe a little heavier than a reg. mt. bike but the "rollability in the soft, chewed up stuff or etc. balances things out. I keep up fine on everything but long hike-a-bike serctions... then I just get a better work out.


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

*harvest time fat fun...*

Not seen anyone else riding this stuff yet, :thumbsup: 
another trick up there sleeves is that fatbikes make light work of the Wheat and barley `stubble` as we call it here after the harvest..
good to just ride where you want as the crow flys so to speak... 
made a film around local fields, 
pics from ride here; http://coastkid.blogspot.com/2010/09/pugsley-harvest-biking.html


----------



## ward (Aug 20, 2009)

Nice Coast Kid! Love that "crow flies" thing (as per our fat bikes). Lots different than riding a trail... mind & body free to wander. Get it in the dunes, beaches & in the deasert too sometimes. Gota watch it though, been over the bars a couple times now 'cause I was gaukin' around at the scenery and the ft. wheel went in a hole or something...


----------



## gbuckham (Apr 1, 2010)

Great video Bruce. Would love to have heard the crunch of those Endomorphs on the stubble.

Gary


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

will add the stubble crunching sound to part 2 Gary :thumbsup:


----------



## Johnclimber (Jan 9, 2008)

Sorry if it's been shown before






Mukluk coming in November and counting the days


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

Back on the beach...been neglecting my duties... 
amazing light this evening....


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

I must have a ride on that beach when my bike is ready.


----------



## gbuckham (Apr 1, 2010)

Nice video Bruce. Must try that wee path beside those anti-tank blocks at Aberlady. I always feel inspired when I watch your vids!

Gary


----------



## ward (Aug 20, 2009)

Thanks for sharing CK! Getting me in the mood... headed back over to the coast myself next week. Taking our "All Terrain Wheelchair" (I posted pic's a while back) , my friend that rides in it, and a few friends.... and the FB's of corse! Films of the "Fat Wheelchair" for sure!


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

*Autumn sunset beachride...*

made this after work one evening last week...was a stunning sunset...
not a lot of riding in this film but i think this sums up for me why i love beachriding on my pugsley...
info on this coastline here; http://coastkid.blogspot.com/2010/10/sea-and-skyand-this-time-sunset.html


----------



## Steve Balogh (Feb 20, 2008)

*Lake Huron Beach Ride*






2010 Lake Huron Beach Ride from Steven Balogh on Vimeo.

This was the ride that was interrupted by the deer rescue I posted a few weeks ago. I thought about filming riding through the small car show, but instead just shot a couple pics of some real nice classics. There were a few too many ordinary cars & pickups entered that looked really out of place in a car show.


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

nice vids Coastkid!
you need to get a tripod and film some different angles Steve! that lake looks like a lot of fun.

*The Final Post#1000 Disclaimer:*
There won't be no ride...there won't be no new bike...pretty much there won't be any of the bike related stuff I want for this christmas...last night the wife come to me and said "we need to talk.." it wasn't a divorce "we need to talk" talk... :lol: 
it was more about our future expenses and goals...at least I was able to negotiate the gps unit I wanted  ...hopefully I will get to know some different trails on the state :thumbsup:


----------



## Steve Balogh (Feb 20, 2008)

*T-Pods*



martinsillo said:


> nice vids Coastkid!
> you need to get a tripod and film some different angles Steve! that lake looks like a lot of fun.
> 
> *The Final Post#1000 Disclaimer:*
> ...


I actually have 2 tripods and a small Gorilla Pod I used at the end. One tripod is too heavy for bike use but I have a small cheap one I still have to figure a good way of carrying.
The new Speedway bar I just put on just might accomodate it, or I might be able to rig up an old Camelback without the bladder. I have a good opportunity coming up weather permitting as the season's changing, where I can actually spend time setting up. So far my vids had time constraints, as I also want to enjoy the ride.


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

i posted this film to music back in early summer but still had the original on the PC so thought id upload it with its natural background noise...
near the end (4mins 45 secs)is a great example of fatbikes making soft sand riding easy :thumbsup:


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

@Steve Balogh
yeap, time contraints...I haven't had the chance to ride since the ride of my last video...which I was pleased to repeat today...not videoing, or fooling around with the pugs...it was just a 6hrs ride, going and back...4 hrs less! 

couple of the few shots I took:


----------



## gbuckham (Apr 1, 2010)

*Pugsley on Patrol*

I'd like to share just two of my latest videos - don't want to bore everyone too much with all of them.


----------



## Bikepatroltommy (Oct 17, 2009)

Please Gary, bore me more :thumbsup:


----------



## ward (Aug 20, 2009)

Nice Gary! Can we have too many fat bike movies? Here's my latest... from a few weeks ago. A little Pacific Northwest beach patrol. A regular route of mine on the Washington Coast, never the less, it changes every time. great boost from a tailwind on my way back south this time...


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)




----------



## gbuckham (Apr 1, 2010)

Ward,
Enjoyed your video very much. Those wide rims are just amazing! I won't be posting any Pugsley videos for a while as I've done something to my back/hip when I came to a sudden stop at the weekend on the Pugsley. Thought it best to abstain from riding for a few weeks to let things heal. Keep up the good work.

Gary


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

like that tunnel film gary :thumbsup: 
we need to get out soon and do a dual ride film


----------



## ward (Aug 20, 2009)

gbuckham said:


> Ward,
> Enjoyed your video very much. Those wide rims are just amazing! I won't be posting any Pugsley videos for a while as I've done something to my back/hip when I came to a sudden stop at the weekend on the Pugsley. Thought it best to abstain from riding for a few weeks to let things heal. Keep up the good work.
> 
> Gary


Heal fast bro! Maybe an extra ale or two will help... Better yet, hit the Coast Kid up for some of what's in his flask...


----------



## Borgschulze (Nov 5, 2007)

I hurt my back last week (pulled a muscle) riding Trials, and I rode a normal bike and it helped the muscle heal considerably faster... usually I was limping for a week or two, this time I rode a regular bike a day after I hurt myself, and the next day, then the third day I was good as new.


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

Hope your ok Gary and mend soon...
some Glenmorangie will indeed ease the pain :thumbsup:


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

nice adds guys!
+1 hoping you get to shot some vids soon Gary!

here my latest creation...the ride wasn't easy to film due to the elevation changes but here it is some I did messing around with iMovie:


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

Good idea cutting the music and the scenery like that Martin :thumbsup: 
still think the Pugsdozer is the best looking Pug out there


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

thanks CK...I wanted to use the first track at the end but wasn't able to edit it that way...I know I'm not using the software on its full capability yet, I think I just need to spend some hours on it someday.

thanks! I love my Pugs!


----------



## ward (Aug 20, 2009)

Yah, nice one Martinsillo! Love seeing the area you ride in. The "fat bike films thread" is building a video library of fat biking around the world... Pretty Cool! CK, Did you ever think it would last this long? Got to be one of the longest running threads on the fatbike site... and over 13000 views (so far), currently surpassing all of our sticky's...

Cheers guys!


----------



## Orkje (May 3, 2006)

Great fatbiking terrain, Martinsillo! Thanks a lot for the video!


----------



## gbuckham (Apr 1, 2010)

Great video Martin! I'm so pleased to see that I'm not the only one who has to push, drag or carry their Pugsley up hills. Keep up the good work.


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

Thanks guys...
+1 on ward's comment, it is great to have such variety...hopefully some lurkers join us here...not everyone is willing to do their own films due to the work involved...but is a great way to share and record those special (sometimes crazy) moments on our bikes.



gbuckham said:


> Great video Martin! I'm so pleased to see that I'm not the only one who has to push, drag or carry their Pugsley up hills. Keep up the good work.


I'm a master on it Gary! I have a special technique for it too...I grab the upper section of my H-bars and let my chest rest on the handlebars, then I'm actually putting some of my upper section weight (the major part :lol on the bike...so...is not all on my legs :lol:


----------



## Bikepatroltommy (Oct 17, 2009)

*"¡Ándale! ¡Ándale! ¡Arriba! ¡Arriba!"*

"Mi nombre es La Pugdozer y yo soy el más rápido la grasa o en bicicleta a través de México"!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

:lol:
fixed:


Bikepatroltommy said:


> "Mi nombre es La Pugsdozer y soy la bicicleta gorda más rápida a través de México"!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## ward (Aug 20, 2009)

Re-posting this one with different music. Last one was "blocked in some countries" due to one of my song choices. Chose a "legal" tune from AudioSwap this time; "Long Way To Africa" by Mysterious Traveler. Funny how music can change the mood, and "speed" of a film. Which one do you guys like better... Raggae or Brazilian Pop? Last version had the "jitters" sometimes, when I played it anyway. hopefully this one will run a little smoother.





WTF! Now the music's not playing at all... any where I've re-posted... Playing fine on my youtube channel. Youtube is gettin' kind of freaky these days. If I can't fix it I'll pull this off.

OK, there we go...music's playong now. Now our freinds in "other countries" can enjoy...


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

ward said:


> Re-posting this one with different music. Last one was "blocked in some countries" due to one of my song choices. Chose a "legal" tune from AudioSwap this time; "Long Way To Africa" by Mysterious Traveler. Funny how music can change the mood, and "speed" of a film. Which one do you guys like better... Raggae or Brazilian Pop? Last version had the "jitters" sometimes, when I played it anyway. hopefully this one will run a little smoother.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NIIICE!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Steve Balogh (Feb 20, 2008)

*November Lake Michigan Bike&Hike*

Last weekend I raced the Iceman MTB race up north. The days before and after I went exploring more of Lake Michigan looking for Fatbike opportunities. First stop was the Silver Lake Sand Dunes where I stopped in the park HQ to ask where I could ride as the dunes are split into pedestrian and ORV sections. Had the DNR officer stumped, he asked to look at my bike, was really amazed by it and said what a great idea it is to make something like that, The ORV section was closed for the season, all I could do was walk the dunes - but could ride from a road access point to the Little Sable Point where the huge lighthouse is. Too bad there's private property in the middle of the dunes and the Point. That beach is pretty nice. Perhaps next season I can put on an "international orange flag" and ride down to the dune's beach. The ORV section can get pretty crowded,

Then off to Glen Haven and Frankfort. Frankfort was a pretty long ride and looks like it connects to Point Betsie where I rode earlier this year. Either need a low tide or just crawl over the hill with the wooden breakers. Both of these areas are part of the Sleeping Bear Dunes National Lakeshore. Glen Haven I just walked, not too much distance plus I'm not sure if accessing is legal by bike where I was.






Lake Michigan November Hike & Bike 2010 from Steven Balogh on Vimeo.


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

lovely beach ride Steve...those dunes look awesome to ride! was a shame they didn't let you.


----------



## Steve Balogh (Feb 20, 2008)

*Thanks!*



martinsillo said:


> lovely beach ride Steve...those dunes look awesome to ride! was a shame they didn't let you.


Nice thing though, the DNR officer I spoke with really liked the idea of a Fatbike, said with bigger tires that's less impact on trails. He asked me for some info so he could look more into it on the internet. I said look up Fatbike, and Pugsley's are really popular too. I gave him a brief history where these bikes came from. Who know's, maybe they'll be patrolling those dunes next year by bike instead of fat-tired SUV's:thumbsup:

Still more areas for me to check out I haven't tried yet. Ludington has a two mile section of beach that has a cool lighthouse too, easy access for a Fatbike.


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

since snow season is starting for some fatbikers here a vid I just found...some of you probably already saw it but just in case...some Czech Republic Fat Ride:






Lapland 2010 from BicycleCafeCZ on Vimeo.


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

Steve, that was funny that the ranger was stumped by the fatbike!, hope you get it opened up as it looks a lovely coastline,
martin, i havent seen that film, thanks for posting! :thumbsup:


----------



## Drew Diller (Jan 4, 2010)

So, this is really loosely coupled to fat biking, in the sense that it is a short video about fat bike clothing, but features zero bicycles.

I dunno, I laughed making it.


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

Drew Diller said:


> So, this is really loosely coupled to fat biking, in the sense that it is a short video about fat bike clothing, but features zero bicycles.
> 
> I dunno, I laughed making it.


:lol:


----------



## gbuckham (Apr 1, 2010)

Latest from Pugsley on Patrol. An extended version of my Moorfoot Hills ride and a compliation of outtakes and assorted clips.


----------



## Steve Balogh (Feb 20, 2008)

gbuckham said:


> Latest from Pugsley on Patrol. An extended version of my Moorfoot Hills ride and a compliation of outtakes and assorted clips.


Nice! I think now I need to take my wife to Scotland and see where her ancestors came from:idea: Bad thing is, she'd be suspicious of me trying to sneak my Fatbike on the plane:nono:


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

your are doing a great job with your films Gary...really!...don't stop!
(I would try less Psis on those rocks)
.
.
.
I'm with Steve...that land on the first vid looks just awesome to ride.
I already say it....I really think I must plan that visit to our friends in Glasgow.


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

nice wee films Gary! :thumbsup:


----------



## Johnclimber (Jan 9, 2008)

I love the cutting room floor video...

Can't wait to do my first film, I just need the bike now


----------



## gbuckham (Apr 1, 2010)

Thanks for the comments and praise. It's going to be a few weeks until my back/hip feels okay for riding. However, I can still walk and hope to make a few alternative films to Pugsley on Patrol. Watch out for "Gary on the Ground" over the coming weeks. Hope you don't mind if I post a few here?


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

Gary i was gonna call you to see if you fancied a dual pugsley beachride again at the weekend but looks like will have to wait till you heal up :thumbsup:

yeah why not have some alterative films on here!, heres my favourite (and most time comsuming) film to make this year, its partly thanks to the bravery of these young men (kids?) and the ground crews that we can ride our fatbikes and live here today in freedom :thumbsup: 
my local WW2 fighter station now and then...it must be the ultimate High to have flown a Spitfire-despite the risks, 1000BHP 400 mph dive speed and only 14.3 seconds of ammunition. 1 in 6 didnt survive, By mid summer of 1940 new recruited pilots only had on average 8 hours flying time on spits or hurricanes then groups of 6 or 12 would fly up to meet groups of 200-500 attacking Axis Bombers with ME109 fighters in support high above waiting to pounce...
But they did it against the odds...i cant help but feel a massive respect for them all involved in dark times...
All pics were taken at Drem,voice interviews of Pilots who served there during the war and historian voice overs from BBC `Spitfire ace`. Film and gun camera footage is genuine BBC Battle of Britain Newsreel...


----------



## Steve Balogh (Feb 20, 2008)

coastkid71 said:


> Gary i was gonna call you to see if you fancied a dual pugsley beachride again at the weekend but looks like will have to wait till you heal up :thumbsup:
> 
> yeah why not have some alterative films on here!, heres my favourite (and most time comsuming) film to make this year, its partly thanks to the bravery of these young men (kids?) and the ground crews that we can ride our fatbikes and live here today in freedom :thumbsup:
> my local WW2 fighter station now and then...it must be the ultimate High to have flown a Spitfire-despite the risks, 1000BHP 400 mph dive speed and only 14.3 seconds of ammunition. 1 in 6 didnt survive, By mid summer of 1940 new recruited pilots only had on average 8 hours flying time on spits or hurricanes then groups of 6 or 12 would fly up to meet groups of 200-500 attacking Axis Bombers with ME109 fighters in support high above waiting to pounce...
> ...


Nice! As I mentioned to you before, I really dig old WWII aircraft. I live near Willow Run where my uncle used to build B-24's back in the day. Now the Yankee Air Force is located at this airport, with what's left of a museum display of vintage aircraft that survived a horrible fire a few years ago. Every year there's a great vintage airshow, not to mention my "daily airshow" of their B-17, Mustangs, B-26, trainers all still flying over my house. Give's me an idea, wonder if I can ride the Fatbike among the static displays? Might make a really neat video.


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

hay Coastkid... nice film!....can you recommend a documentary or representation film or series based on UK involvelment on the war?...


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

Martin the whole series of the BBC Programme `Spitfire Ace is on Youtube,
it follows the Battle of Britain in the Summer of 1940,interviews with survivours and they train a modern day youngster how to fly a (2 seater) Spitfire, here is a link to espidode 1


----------



## Steve Balogh (Feb 20, 2008)

coastkid71 said:


> Martin the whole series of the BBC Programme `Spitfire Ace is on Youtube,
> it follows the Battle of Britain in the Summer of 1940,interviews with survivours and they train a modern day youngster how to fly a (2 seater) Spitfire, here is a link to espidode 1


Thanks for posting this, a good way for me to spend a cold, soggy Thangsgiving day morning off work before the feast begins. I watched the whole series this morning, good stuff:thumbsup:


----------



## gbuckham (Apr 1, 2010)

coastkid71 said:


> Gary i was gonna call you to see if you fancied a dual pugsley beachride again at the weekend but looks like will have to wait till you heal up :thumbsup:


Coastkid,
Sorry Bruce but it looks like it will be a month before I can get on the Pugsley again. Would have been great to get out this weekend as there will likely be some good snow lying on the Lammermuir Hills.


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

*November snow in the UK!*

the deepest widespread snow across the UK in November in 17 years :thumbsup:

only 4-6" but more forcasted


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

coastkid71 said:


> the deepest widespread snow across the UK in November in 17 years :thumbsup:
> only 4-6" but more forcasted


If this is global warming, I love it.


----------



## ward (Aug 20, 2009)

Last weekend with my buddy Maxx...


----------



## Marzen (Feb 21, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

@ward
thanks for sharing the ride with Maxx! that was awesome!

@coastkid71
thanks for sharing the BBC Program...I already saw chapter 1, but between lack of time and only one laptop at home right now, it has been just difficult.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

Ward, as always, your movies satisfy! :thumbsup:


----------



## johnni1968 (Apr 29, 2008)

That's one very happy looking dog Ward, great video.


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

got this info today...check the fat xtracycle  :thumbsup:






Riding the Spine: In Patagonia from Jacob Thompson on Vimeo.

Riding the Spine

_"In July 2006, Jacob, Goat and Sean began in Alaska and have since pedaled over 34,000 kilometers, passed through 14 countries, arriving in Ushuaia on January 10, 2010 after 3.5 years of travel.

Instead of riding along the PanAmerican Highway, their unique journey brought them along the dusty, muddy and difficult dirt roads and trails that criss-cross the continental divide - the longest contiguous mountain range in the world; hence their name: Riding the Spine. "_


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

looks like you and maxx had a good time Ward! nice wee film :thumbsup: 
Martin that fat extra cycle looks ace!


----------



## ward (Aug 20, 2009)

Thanks guys! We ride this route allot, it's right behind our house. Believe it or not, Maxx will be 10 next year. Part Border Collie, part chow, part Lab (and we say he's part Chupacabra too)... super healthy dog! Loves to go... if I grab his "ridin'" water dish when I'm packing he starts to go nuts... he knows we're goin'. No turning back at that point.


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

yeap, my winter is tough...


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Yup, you've got it tough


----------



## ward (Aug 20, 2009)

Love it Martin! Love seeing your journey from the city out into the hills. Do those Mountains ever get snow? That's alot of camera "set's"... you got a work out just filmin' this one!


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

:thumbsup:

:lol: ward yes, it took me a while to setup the shots... almost ran out of batteries in the process btw...thinking on getting an extra for these long filming days.
The peak you see in the first shot (Cerro de la Silla) get some snow every other winter...quite an event!


----------



## Borgschulze (Nov 5, 2007)

Haha, I should start making some videos... but usually the sections of trail I have are too crowded and narrow from trees to really film anything.


----------



## ThreeD (Feb 7, 2008)

Yea Matinsillo good video. It seems you are getting better at the videos everytime I see one.


----------



## Borgschulze (Nov 5, 2007)

So I thought I would give a video a try


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

Nice first vid B! you got some nice shots...thanks for sharing!
on my first ones I was just able to get a minute and a half of worthy material 


Thanks 3D! :thumbsup:


----------



## Borgschulze (Nov 5, 2007)

Thanks 

I had fun riding those rocks, nice and cushy with big tires!


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

Borgschulze said:


> Thanks
> 
> I had fun riding those rocks, nice and cushy with big tires!


Damn Vimeo sucks balls. I have been attempting to watch your video all the way through for more than an hour now (off and on).  Maybe at 4:00AM when I am asleep teh intarwebs will be cooperating. :nono:


----------



## Hand/of/Midas (Sep 19, 2007)




----------



## Borgschulze (Nov 5, 2007)

Leopold Porkstacker said:


> Damn Vimeo sucks balls. I have been attempting to watch your video all the way through for more than an hour now (off and on).  Maybe at 4:00AM when I am asleep teh intarwebs will be cooperating. :nono:


Might be a problem on your end.. works fine here.


----------



## rmb (Feb 9, 2004)

Nice video Borg!


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

*Snow films...*

Some films made over the last week during this cold spell...
Snow depth is knee deep and has been very wet or turned powdery with cold temperatures and has mostly been unrideable except where hard packed.
Last Sunday riding snowpacked greenkeeper Vehicle tracks on the Historic Links Courses here at Gullane, with 2 friends on normal bikes,there bikes were not too bad on the hardpack but if they slipped off into the deeper stuff then they struggled, i edited the crashs out,sorry! 






Next the daily snow commute and -12C... dosnt sound very cold to those living in Alaska but remember its a damp cold here, later that day my fingers stuck to my work mobile!






And home early yesterday a wee ride around local tracks hardpacked by farm vehicles...


----------



## dirtrider6 (Dec 23, 2009)

After luking (and drooling) in the Fat bike forum a while, I just had to order one, my pugsley should be here next week.:thumbsup: I cant wait to get it, heck I have never even seen one in person.
We just started getting light coatings of the magic white stuff here ( N.E. PA.) the last few days, should be a fun learning experience.

I have really been enjoying all the video's, the camera angles you guys come up with are really cool, and hopefully in the near future I can contribute to this forum.


----------



## ThreeD (Feb 7, 2008)

dirtrider6 said:


> After luking (and drooling) in the Fat bike forum a while, I just had to order one, my pugsley should be here next week.:thumbsup: I cant wait to get it, heck I have never even seen one in person.
> We just started getting light coatings of the magic white stuff here ( N.E. PA.) the last few days, should be a fun learning experience.
> 
> I have really been enjoying all the video's, the camera angles you guys come up with are really cool, and hopefully in the near future I can contribute to this forum.


Well, you won't regret it. These bikes are a lot of fun.:thumbsup:


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow, dunno what is up. Vimeo stuff takes 4x longer to play (than clip length) than Youtube videos (which seem to play seamlessly all the way through). Anyone know of any internet settings I need? I have a seemingly reasonable American 700kbps connection to teh intarwebs. I would very much like to see Coastkid71’s Vimeage without having to plan my day around it. :nono:


----------



## Johnclimber (Jan 9, 2008)

My first Fat bike turned up yestarday and today was my first beach ride.

Here's the video, I had to take off the sound as the wind was so strong it was too noisy to listen to all the way through.

What do you think of my effort?





</iframe


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

Nice 1st film John :thumbsup: 
looks a big beach too, 
great feeling riding on the coast eh?, total freedom


----------



## Johnclimber (Jan 9, 2008)

I don't know about a great feeling on the day I made it as the wind was so strong and the video didn't pick up the driving snow.
It's nice to have all that space and only see 2 people out with their dogs.


----------



## twangcat (Jun 4, 2008)

*Soundtrack?*



coastkid71 said:


> And home early yesterday a wee ride around local tracks hardpacked by farm vehicles...


CK your vids are giving me the itch to get to Scotland. Beautiful! By what band is the soundtrack you used on the third clip of your most recent post? I'd like to listen to more.


----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

It`s working again !

Good beach ride Vid John :thumbsup:


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

Im glad were back! :thumbsup: 
twangcat the song your asking about is "super nova" by band Pico 

were awaiting more forcasted snow,last lot thawed then froze..now we have perma frost here, the coastline is frozen solid :thumbsup: heres a quick wee film i just edited up from today of some of the local sandy singletrack above the beach...frozen rock hard it is rolling sweet  
song is "in the waiting line" by Zero 7


----------



## Johnclimber (Jan 9, 2008)

Nice bit of coast, where abouts is it as I can feel a works trip in the area is needed


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

This is at Longniddry John, 7 miles east from where i stay and its where i grew up....
we have about 48 miles of coast heaven here alone in East Lothian :thumbsup:


----------



## tscheezy (Dec 19, 2003)

*Fat in the Chugach*






Big thanks to EndoRando for helping me get the shots and for the loaner bike.


----------



## mangoman (Oct 25, 2005)

tscheezy said:


>


Dang, tscheezy-those 360º shots are the bomb! Care to reveal how you took those? :thumbsup:


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

That film is ace tscheezy :thumbsup: 
you need to do a beach one like that too


----------



## tscheezy (Dec 19, 2003)

Setting up a zipline on the beach would be nearly impossible. Not *totally* impossible, just really difficult. 

How the magic happens ---> *Linky!*


----------



## EndoRando (Sep 21, 2004)

*Here's my version of tscheezy in action*

And Mangoman, there's a couple of shots that illustrate your curiosity.






A weekend of fatbike riding with tscheezy in Anchorage from Randy Armstrong on Vimeo.


----------



## tscheezy (Dec 19, 2003)

So after my video, everyone thought I was a *total punk rocker*.

But after your vid, Rando, I'm unmasked as a *total geek*.

Doh!


----------



## Orkje (May 3, 2006)

Great video, Coastkid! That sandy singletrack looks delicious.

Tscheezy/EndoRando: amazing scenery and wonderful editing. Thanks a lot! The spinning headcam may be geeky, but the effect is unique indeed.


----------



## dirtrider6 (Dec 23, 2009)

I can finally contribute to these great video's on here.
Second ride on the Pugsley and I love the bike!

For the video I had my GoPro with a chesty mount running at the same time as a camera with a tripod, so it gives two different perspectives of going over the object at the same time.
Glad I was by myself, it was time consuming, but fun!


----------



## twangcat (Jun 4, 2008)

*Where?*

Nice technical riding dirtrider6. Where abouts?


----------



## ThreeD (Feb 7, 2008)

Great video dirtrider6


----------



## dirtrider6 (Dec 23, 2009)

twangcat said:


> Nice technical riding dirtrider6. Where abouts?


Thanks, I'm having so much fun adapting to this bike!:thumbsup:

All footage was done in one ride at Moon Lake Park, around 30 miles of fun flowy, technical trail for your riding pleasure.


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

Looks like you were having fun riding there  
glad your enjoying your pug! :thumbsup:


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

Geeked or ungeeked, those 360° shots are freakin’ sweet!!! :thumbsup:  Very nice footage!!!


----------



## dirtrider6 (Dec 23, 2009)

TSCHEEZY:
Man you make some really technical films, and some very inventive camera mounts, do you really hook up ziplines?
Very fun to watch:thumbsup:


----------



## Steve Balogh (Feb 20, 2008)

*Lucky Dawg!*

A little late posting this, snow has already covered my state. This is a vid from a continually evoving trail system just a few miles from my home. The section's called "Lucky Dawg":






Lucky Dawg 2010 from Steven Balogh on Vimeo.


----------



## ward (Aug 20, 2009)

Been busy so haven't been on the web for a few days... and some dang nice films popped up! nice to catch up on everybodys winter riding. Tscheesy & Endorando - Love the zip-lines & spinning boom... and thanks for sharing the tech. Going skiing next week for a few days... taking the bikes too! Spinning head mount boom looks like it might adapt to skiing - hope you don't mind if I copy. Don't know about the zip-line though, might take someone out. Would have to hang it high for sure. A little tree climbing may be in order. Great Stuff!


----------



## thirstywork (Dec 24, 2006)

dirtrider6 said:


> TSCHEEZY:
> Man you make some really technical films, and some very inventive camera mounts, do you really hook up ziplines?
> Very fun to watch:thumbsup:


Yeah, I dig tscheezy's "Elroy" cam myself. He has some skills with that stuff.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

coastkid71 said:


> song is "in the waiting line" by Zero 7


Damn you and your intarnets!!! That tune grew on me in such a short amount of time, that I bought the album!!! Of course, that tune is the best track on the entire album. Sorta ambient UK-synthy stuff grows on me. Only took one tune from Fila Brazillia (Bumblehaun from the album Jump Leads) back in 2002 for me to buy six of their albums. Of course, being a synthhead (see this picture and of course this picture) I am a sucker for good synthy stuff.


----------



## DiDaDunlop (Oct 22, 2005)

That novation is cool... Must be some wierd sounds coming out of that..


----------



## dirtrider6 (Dec 23, 2009)

*12-22-10*

Another day in the life of a Pugsley 12-22-10






The tree ramp over in the end was my first attempt at it, and it was steep!


----------



## ward (Aug 20, 2009)

tscheezy said:


> Setting up a zipline on the beach would be nearly impossible. Not *totally* impossible, just really difficult.
> 
> I could see it happening w/ the right piece's of driftwood handy...
> 
> ...


----------



## mangoman (Oct 25, 2005)

Leopold Porkstacker said:


> Damn you and your intarnets!!! That tune grew on me in such a short amount of time, that I bought the album!!! Of course, that tune is the best track on the entire album. Sorta ambient UK-synthy stuff grows on me. Only took one tune from Fila Brazillia (Bumblehaun from the album Jump Leads) back in 2002 for me to buy six of their albums. Of course, being a synthhead (see this picture and of course this picture) I am a sucker for good synthy stuff.


Loves me some Fila Brazilia. Like you, one song turned into buying the whole catalog.


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

ward said:


> I could see it happening w/ the right piece's of driftwood handy...
> 
> What are you using for a pulley on your zip-line?
> 
> ...


love the heli idea ward!
you would need a pilot for it while riding but it'll give some nice shots!

in the same page...http://www.xheli.com/86p-948h-hd-minicam.html 
720p x 30 fps for less than 60$ sounds good


----------



## ward (Aug 20, 2009)

martinsillo said:


> love the heli idea ward!
> you would need a pilot for it while riding but it'll give some nice shots!
> 
> in the same page...http://www.xheli.com/86p-948h-hd-minicam.html
> 720p x 30 fps for less than 60$ sounds good


Cool! So obviously it's being done. Might be cumbersome on a long trip but for a shorter scenic ride, specially at the beach (here's your beach zip-line) might be just the thing. Trouble with this kind of stuff is you pretty much gotta buy the stuff and T&E the method yourself... can be a gamble. Oh well, nothing ventured, nothing gained...

check this out...


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

I need to have a shot at a cable cam with the camera 90 degrees to bike riding down a sand dune,it should really show these bikes ability riding soft sand :thumbsup: 
Also have another idea up my sleeve which i will try in the new year


----------



## ward (Aug 20, 2009)

coastkid71 said:


> I need to have a shot at a cable cam with the camera 90 degrees to bike riding down a sand dune,it should really show these bikes ability riding soft sand :thumbsup:
> Also have another idea up my sleeve which i will try in the new year


Check this out CK...


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

Thats cool...:thumbsup: 
That guy knows what he`s doing! 
And down the links theres a RC Airwolf replica


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

ward said:


> Cool! So obviously it's being done. Might be cumbersome on a long trip but for a shorter scenic ride, specially at the beach (here's your beach zip-line) might be just the thing. Trouble with this kind of stuff is you pretty much gotta buy the stuff and T&E the method yourself... can be a gamble. Oh well, nothing ventured, nothing gained...
> 
> check this out...


I can't youtube at the offic  ... but man I was thinking about some awesome shots with a setup like that during my lunch...next year I'll have a 14 year old partner on most of my weekend rides...I think he will be trained as a heli-pilot at the same time!


----------



## dirtrider6 (Dec 23, 2009)

*Francis Slocum 12-23-10*

I decided to hit up Francis Slocum today for a change of pace.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

DiDaDunlop said:


> That novation is cool... Must be some wierd sounds coming out of that..


Those pictures are from the setup I had back in 2002. My current setup is really small (one Sequential Circuits Prophet 600  ). But yes, the Novation Supernova was an amazing synth module. Getting married, buying a house, and then of course having kids pretty much changes things. :madman:


----------



## FLA Grizzly (Nov 3, 2010)

Dirtrider6 how much of a beating do you take riding stuff like that with no suspension? Great stuff, keep up the good work! :thumbsup:


----------



## ward (Aug 20, 2009)

Check out this cam system. Gotta be high dollar. I didn't click on "Get a Quote"

http://www.draganfly.com/uav-helicopter/draganflyer-x6/


----------



## Steve Balogh (Feb 20, 2008)

ward said:


> Check out this cam system. Gotta be high dollar. I didn't click on "Get a Quote"
> 
> http://www.draganfly.com/uav-helicopter/draganflyer-x6/


About $15K

http://theawesomer.com/draganflyer-x6-uav/2502/


----------



## ward (Aug 20, 2009)

Steve Balogh said:


> About $15K
> 
> http://theawesomer.com/draganflyer-x6-uav/2502/


That's a pretty significant investment! Looks pretty complicated too. 6 props... lots to take care of. Need a cheap one I can afford to crash...


----------



## Steve Balogh (Feb 20, 2008)

ward said:


> That's a pretty significant investment! Looks pretty complicated too. 6 props... lots to take care of. Need a cheap one I can afford to crash...


What clued me was the reference to military and border patrol. I'm thinking of getting one of those cheapies, I do photograph a lot of bike races, an aerial shot would be fantastic.
I did a cross race this year and someone used a zip line. I didn't even notice the thing. Really does add value to a film.


----------



## ward (Aug 20, 2009)

Steve Balogh said:


> What clued me was the reference to military and border patrol. I'm thinking of getting one of those cheapies, I do photograph a lot of bike races, an aerial shot would be fantastic.
> I did a cross race this year and someone used a zip line. I didn't even notice the thing. Really does add value to a film.


For sure Steve. Stayed up late last night studying up on RC Heli's... there's way more to choose from than I thought there would be. This is the first time I've actually thought about spending money on RC stuff... good timing too 'cause there appears to be some pretty affordable options now. Looks like fun too all by itself. I think I could have allot of fun w/ these things aside from cycling. Martinsillio sent me this link:






Deffinatly giving me ideas. I've got some old Petzl climber's haul pulleys not gettin' any use these days... working on my zip-line today! Thanks TSC & ER for the inspiration! can't wait to go out & play.

Her's another high dollar unit. Really cool though...


----------



## ward (Aug 20, 2009)

Here we go - programable GPS; object avoidance; GPS hold; wind resistant and maybe easyer to transport and deploy than traditional heli's. Looks like this thing is just now coming on the market and will be approx. $ 600.00 from what I've been able to find out so far. Pretty cool... you could program a "route" w/ the cam on, set the transmitter down and ride the FB (or whatever your ridin') through the "scene". Within the range of the transmitter, you could even have it follow you. Developement is just coming together on this so it's bound to get better.






This is the only place I've found that lists a price... and it say's "currently unavailable". Got a feeling these will be popular. May have to wait a little while for them to get it all dialed in (and for them to become available).

http://store.fahpah.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=ackit1sol


----------



## EndoRando (Sep 21, 2004)

*Just havin' some fun..*

...needed to breakout for a Sunday ride.






Sunday Breakout from Randy Armstrong on Vimeo.


----------



## ward (Aug 20, 2009)

Yah , nice scenery! And those Ti Fatback's are pretty too!


----------



## ~gomez~ (Sep 26, 2006)

mi refugio local


----------



## dirtrider6 (Dec 23, 2009)

First ride of the new year.
Not my usual video, but then again it wasn't my usual ride, I only rode here once before last year and the creek was dry, well I guess from the warm weather it wasn't dry anymore!
sections of the trail were flooded, and I cant remember all the times I crossed water on different parts of the trail, man I'm glad it was warm.


----------



## Outsider (Jan 1, 2007)

I took some stuff on video during yesterdays overnighter. Here is a first part:


----------



## ward (Aug 20, 2009)

No music on this one... yet anyway. Just a quick late afternoon spin on the edge of town. Runnin' my tires a little low, had 'em adjusted for crusty snow... didn't expect so much rock hard ice. Would have been "setting" the studs better w/ a little more pressure. Speaking of stud's, wouldn't have been able to ride some of these sections w/o them, or at least would have had to skirt around the ice. These are the conditions where studs make the difference... You can hear the studs "clickin" on some of the clips...


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

nice wee films guys :thumbsup:


----------



## Steve Balogh (Feb 20, 2008)

ward said:


> For sure Steve. Stayed up late last night studying up on RC Heli's... there's way more to choose from than I thought there would be. This is the first time I've actually thought about spending money on RC stuff... good timing too 'cause there appears to be some pretty affordable options now. Looks like fun too all by itself. I think I could have allot of fun w/ these things aside from cycling. Martinsillio sent me this link:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Went to a local Hobbyshop a couple days ago and asked about electric heli's. Ones with two sets of props on the same axis are the easiest to learn and fly - but they burn batteries. With most of them you get barely 10 minutes of flight time. If you buy a normal one - get lessons, just about everyone crashes their first flight. Seen several that looked like a Go-Pro could fit in them. I'm thinking even a remote controlled off-road car/truck could make some neat vids too.


----------



## rmb (Feb 9, 2004)

This is a real cheapy video with my digital camera, riding with one hand and filming with the other. Its all I have for now:


----------



## Outsider (Jan 1, 2007)

A small video from last Wednesday's overnighter featuring a Pugsley and an ordinary mountain bike.


----------



## gbuckham (Apr 1, 2010)

Outsider said:


> A small video from last Wednesday's overnighter featuring a Pugsley and an ordinary mountain bike.
> 
> 
> > Excellent video, Outsider. Good to see someone else using music by Kevin Macleod.


----------



## lancelot (May 24, 2006)

Outsider said:


> A small video from last Wednesday's overnighter featuring a Pugsley and an ordinary mountain bike.


Great video. Thanks for posting it. So is your buddy itching to buy a fat bike after this?


----------



## Outsider (Jan 1, 2007)

lancelot said:


> Great video. Thanks for posting it. So is your buddy itching to buy a fat bike after this?


He actually was in the process of getting one even before this.


----------



## lancelot (May 24, 2006)

Outsider said:


> He actually was in the process of getting one even before this.


Awesome! Great comparison by the way. I'm hoping one of my buddies will invest in one after watching it.


----------



## Outsider (Jan 1, 2007)

lancelot said:


> Awesome! Great comparison by the way. I'm hoping one of my buddies will invest in one after watching it.


The comparison pretty much happened by accident. I was able to move so much faster on the snowmobile track that I had time to rig the camera and tripod, and the rest just happened. One piece of information for comparison purposes is also that I weigh almost 60 lbs more then my buddy, meaning the fat bike advantage is even bigger than is immediately obvious.


----------



## dirtrider6 (Dec 23, 2009)

We finally got some snow to ride the Pugsley in.:thumbsup: 
I was trying many different angles on the camera mount, some trned out better than others, I ran out of card on the way down screamer.
If you make it to the end, I put in a good blooper crash cought from 2 perspectives


----------



## Toni Lund (Dec 19, 2006)

Outsider said:


> The comparison pretty much happened by accident. I was able to move so much faster on the snowmobile track that I had time to rig the camera and tripod, and the rest just happened. One piece of information for comparison purposes is also that I weigh almost 60 lbs more then my buddy, meaning the fat bike advantage is even bigger than is immediately obvious.


Actually you are very good example how well fatbike works even for big guy.

9:ZERO:7 Aluminum is still pretty much my goal but the crazy thing is that my wife is encouraging me to save for the Titanium version!


----------



## ward (Aug 20, 2009)

*More Cowiche Conservancy*

Same area, different day. Couple inches of fresh snow covering all that ice. Took a longer loop this time too instead of out & back... down into the Cowiche Canyon on "#3" and back out on "#1". Studs came in handy, specially climbing out on the icy, north facing slope. Happy Trails!


----------



## Steve Balogh (Feb 20, 2008)

*Snow ride from last weekend*

Shot a lot of video last weekend, fresh snow on a sunny day. This one clip I thought was nice enough to just post without editing or music. Didn't hit the brakes too much, and it was my first ride ever using dual Larry's:






2011 Lakeshore Park (AKA Novi Tree Farm) from Steven Balogh on Vimeo.


----------



## dirtrider6 (Dec 23, 2009)

Steve Balogh said:


> Shot a lot of video last weekend, fresh snow on a sunny day. This one clip I thought was nice enough to just post without editing or music. Didn't hit the brakes too much, and it was my first ride ever using dual Larry's:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice trail, how high was that bridge crossing? It looked high!

How did you like the dual Larry setup?
I just ordered another Larry, only took a few rides for me to learn I really don't care for the endo.


----------



## stevelei (Nov 5, 2005)

Hi Everyone,

I'm a new Fat Bike rider. Built up a Pugsley in October of 2010 and loving it. Below are two videos. The quality is poor but not bad for a home-brew camera/video camera mount rig job.

Have a good riding season....
Steve


----------



## Steve Balogh (Feb 20, 2008)

dirtrider6 said:


> Nice trail, how high was that bridge crossing? It looked high!
> 
> How did you like the dual Larry setup?
> I just ordered another Larry, only took a few rides for me to learn I really don't care for the endo.


The bridges are a few feet off the water - those were the tame ones. Not shown is the first bridge which is a bit creaky and has a couple of bumps in it. None of them are anything I would want to slip off of.

So far I'm liking the dual Larry setup. Hopefully Wisconsin's getting the dumping of snow we're getting here. I may get out tonight or tomorrow beforehand to see how they go in deeper snow. I did not notice any increased rolling resistance so far. Funny thing is when you go across concrete they sound like engines off a WWII fighter plane.


----------



## dirtrider6 (Dec 23, 2009)

Steve Balogh said:


> The bridges are a few feet off the water - those were the tame ones. Not shown is the first bridge which is a bit creaky and has a couple of bumps in it. None of them are anything I would want to slip off of.
> 
> So far I'm liking the dual Larry setup. Hopefully Wisconsin's getting the dumping of snow we're getting here. I may get out tonight or tomorrow beforehand to see how they go in deeper snow. I did not notice any increased rolling resistance so far. Funny thing is when you go across concrete they sound like engines off a WWII fighter plane.


It's hard to tell from the video, it looks like your going over a crevace.
Do you have the rear mounted in reverse?


----------



## Steve Balogh (Feb 20, 2008)

*River*



dirtrider6 said:


> It's hard to tell from the video, it looks like your going over a crevace.
> Do you have the rear mounted in reverse?


The water is always still and dark, on film it can look wayyy deeper.

I considered doing reverse, but figured it would be fine in the normal direction. I did not have any spinouts. On most of the trails I do I can can usually get enough momentum so more speed is what I usually want. If anything, having more traction going down a few twisty downhills actually helps me more. That hill at the start of the video has put me on my rear a few times in the past when it gets icy. Unfortunately one trail that I could make use of a reverse-Larry is not open for winter riding.

Just a matter of where you are riding.


----------



## dirtrider6 (Dec 23, 2009)

Steve Balogh said:


> I considered doing reverse, but figured it would be fine in the normal direction. I did not have any spinouts. On most of the trails I do I can can usually get enough momentum so more speed is what I usually want. If anything, having more traction going down a few twisty downhills actually helps me more. That hill at the start of the video has put me on my rear a few times in the past when it gets icy. Unfortunately one trail that I could make use of a reverse-Larry is not open for winter riding.
> 
> Just a matter of where you are riding.


Thanks for taking the time to answer my questions, I'm new to the fatbike world, but whatever I ride if I don't like something, I make changes, and it's nice to have your insight.
I ride mainly tight twisty but flowy singletrack, with plenty of hills thrown in to test your lungs, and downhills to test your nerves!


----------



## dirtrider6 (Dec 23, 2009)

Saturday I started out at the Garden Drive in, there were some footprints in the snow, but it wasn't packed down, and was really slow going.
I fought through the pain in my knee and after a few miles it went away, .
I made it 8 miles one way, had a cup of Coffee and what tasted like the best Bannana Nut Muffin the World! 
Then the long trek back to the truck.


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

Nice wee film dirtrider6 :thumbsup:


----------



## Steve Balogh (Feb 20, 2008)

dirtrider6 said:


> Thanks for taking the time to answer my questions, I'm new to the fatbike world, but whatever I ride if I don't like something, I make changes, and it's nice to have your insight.
> I ride mainly tight twisty but flowy singletrack, with plenty of hills thrown in to test your lungs, and downhills to test your nerves!


You're welcome! The dual Larry's worked well for me and the team mate that used my bike at the Wisconsin Fatbike race last Saturday. However, back home today me and Utabintarbo from this board rode that trail today. We have a bit more snow now, and I was having issues on flat ground with footprints and powder snow. Hard to keep the bike in line. Following Bob through a few of those sections he was going pretty good with a Larry upfront and an Endo for the rear, he rode stable, held a good line. I let out some air, was at 8 lbs originally. That helped a little. Other sections with less snow I was doing OK.

I walked the bridges today that you saw in my vid, didn't want to risk getting wet.

Afterwards, I went to another trail near my house, and reversed the rear Larry. Gave me a little extra traction, and the ride was a lot more stable, in conditions that were far worse. Seriously, I'm thinking the hikers near my house weigh as much as a bull Moose as it was a seriously bone jarring ride going over all those footprints. So with deeper snow and bad trail conditions, I find the reversed Larry to work better. I didn't notice any spectacular improvement in climbs, but it does give more power to maintain a good line in bad conditions.

I'm thinking if we get even more snow, the Endomorph will have to go back on the rear. I once did a comparison of the Endo to Nokian 3.0 Gazzas. The massive Gazza's had a lot of bite, but made pedaling way harder with the weight and rolling resistance. I could do almost three laps on a short local trail with the Endo in the same time it would take me to do only one lap with the Gazza. One the flipside the Gazza worked great in coarse sand during the summer. The Endo is still a great tire for rear use in deep conditions. You just have to experiment where you ride to understand what works when.

Now I'm GAS'n for some wider rims.


----------



## dirtrider6 (Dec 23, 2009)

Steve Balogh said:


> You're welcome! The dual Larry's worked well for me and the team mate that used my bike at the Wisconsin Fatbike race last Saturday. However, back home today me and Utabintarbo from this board rode that trail today. We have a bit more snow now, and I was having issues on flat ground with footprints and powder snow. Hard to keep the bike in line. Following Bob through a few of those sections he was going pretty good with a Larry upfront and an Endo for the rear, he rode stable, held a good line. I let out some air, was at 8 lbs originally. That helped a little. Other sections with less snow I was doing OK.
> 
> I walked the bridges today that you saw in my vid, didn't want to risk getting wet.
> 
> ...


I just got my Larry in the mail yesterday, based on your very valuable feedback I think I'll hold off on changing out the Endo, we have around 4-5 inches in the woods, and we just got some light snow and ice last night and today, and probably more snow Friday.
How hard are these tires to change compaed to normal tires.
Chuck


----------



## gbuckham (Apr 1, 2010)

*Pugsley on Patrol*

A couple of videos with the Pugsley in the snow.


----------



## Steve Balogh (Feb 20, 2008)

*Experiment!*



dirtrider6 said:


> I just got my Larry in the mail yesterday, based on your very valuable feedback I think I'll hold off on changing out the Endo, we have around 4-5 inches in the woods, and we just got some light snow and ice last night and today, and probably more snow Friday.
> How hard are these tires to change compaed to normal tires.
> Chuck


By all means I encourage you to experiment. I found if you use gloves, changing these tires on Large Marge rims is incredibly easy. I swapped that Larry around outside in the cold. The first time I ever swapped out tires I had a hard time as I didn't quite get all the air out, plus the Endos back then were a little different than the new improved versions. Waiting for all that air to release is the hardest part. Sometimes I get lucky and don't need levers. However, getting Nokian Freddie Revenz off a LM rim is a different story. Keep in mind our snow was still a bit powdery last weekend. Not sure yet how Larry handles a good deep packing snow. I may get that chance this weekend with the rain we are having, and a little more snow in the forecast. The main thing I learned this past weekend is reversing the Larry does not make a huge difference in hill climbing. I've heard the same from a few other Pugs owners who've tried it too. You get a little extra grip, but nothing spectacular for climbing the big hills. But riding "Moosetrack-like" footprints, the reversed Larry with low pressure around 7 psi was a huge improvement to me. The bike was way more stable.


----------



## rmb (Feb 9, 2004)

*Snow Biking Long Island, New York*

Just with my cheap digital camera, until I get something better:


----------



## dirtrider6 (Dec 23, 2009)

*4 and a half fay bikes*

We had 4 and a half fat bikes out for a 18 mile ride up in Forest City, well packed snowmobile trails, with plenty of grueling hills, and some scary steep downhills, man what a great ride!:thumbsup:


----------



## ward (Aug 20, 2009)

Snow bikin' (and skiing) got soggy for a spell here in the PNW so off to the beach for a little winter cruise. My first time to film this stretch of beach, first time to ride it in winter too. Lots of rainwater & snowmelt draining into the ocean... don't think my tires touched dry sand all day.


----------



## mangoman (Oct 25, 2005)

ward said:


> Snow bikin' (and skiing) got soggy for a spell here in the PNW so off to the beach for a little winter cruise. My first time to film this stretch of beach, first time to ride it in winter too. Lots of rainwater & snowmelt draining into the ocean... don't think my tires touched dry sand all day.


Wow. John Klemmer's a nice touch, Ward.


----------



## ward (Aug 20, 2009)

Thanks, Mangoman! From vinyl no less... I bought that album brand new when it was current. Bet you listen to a little Pat Matheney too??


----------



## mangoman (Oct 25, 2005)

ward said:


> Thanks, Mangoman! From vinyl no less... I bought that album brand new when it was current. Bet you listen to a little Pat Matheney too??


Yessir. Have seen Metheny many times. I think he peaked a long time ago, but I still dig the old catalog of work.

Sheesh...still shaking my head about Klemmer. Haven't heard that in a long while. Brings back memories and I'm glad you rattled my brain this morning...


----------



## ward (Aug 20, 2009)

My pleasure Bro! And agreed, PM's first 5 or 6 album's are all I pull out to listen too. How about that early David Grisman stuff? and those few "jazzy" Tony Rice album's... "Acoustics" and "Mar West"... (Mar West is now out of print... just digitized it onto my iTunes)...


----------



## tscheezy (Dec 19, 2003)

Ward, your videos are definitely showing a progression in the quality of editing and content. So when do you debut the helicopter? 

Do you use iMovie? You should try playing with the Ken Burns effect for our static shots (when the camera is sitting still and you ride by). It gives the effect of the camera being on a dolly.


----------



## ShamusWave (Dec 15, 2007)




----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

Liking it Ward!, 
you seem to always be able to capture the relaxed vibe of fat biking...just bopping along soaking up the views and terrain and being relaxed and chilled...
well done...:thumbsup:


----------



## ward (Aug 20, 2009)

tscheezy said:


> Ward, your videos are definitely showing a progression in the quality of editing and content. So when do you debut the helicopter?
> 
> Do you use iMovie? You should try playing with the Ken Burns effect for our static shots (when the camera is sitting still and you ride by). It gives the effect of the camera being on a dolly.


Thanks TSC! Did you notice I was saltwater testing your frame bag? No helicopter yet, bit of a career reconfiguration going on the next couple months. I think the little "quad copters" look like the way to go. You can break them down to carry them and they're allot easier to set up quick out in the feild. I'm using iMovies '08, haven't messed much w/ the effects it has yet, I know it doesn't have the "stablizer" feature though. Waiting to upgrade 'till I purchase a new computer too. Thinking about a cable actuated "turntable" cam mount for the rear rack... put an old friction lever to good use...


----------



## tscheezy (Dec 19, 2003)

iMovie '11 is like a $15 download from Apple. It does a lot more than iMovie '08, which was generally considered to be a turd of an app, unfortunately. If you decide to upgrade, to take full advantage of what the program can do I would highly recommend David Pogue's (technology writer for the NYT) excellent Missing Manual series that is a very readable and comprehensive guide to iMovie and iDVD.


----------



## ward (Aug 20, 2009)

tscheezy said:


> iMovie '11 is like a $15 download from Apple. It does a lot more than iMovie '08, which was generally considered to be a turd of an app, unfortunately. If you decide to upgrade, to take full advantage of what the program can do I would highly recommend David Pogue's (technology writer for the NYT) excellent Missing Manual series that is a very readable and comprehensive guide to iMovie and iDVD.


Thanks for the info, didn't realize I could upgrade for $15... Painless! Definatly needing the missing manual too. My computer skills came largely from my daughters (and trial & error)... wouldn't hurt me to take a class or two at our local Mac shop either.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

ward said:


> Thanks, Mangoman! From vinyl no less... I bought that album brand new when it was current. Bet you listen to a little Pat Matheney too??


Wow, I was thinking something from Windham Hill and/or Chuck Greenberg. What's your favourite Metheny album? I have two: _New Chautauqua_ and the album titled _Jim Hall and Pat Metheny_. Too bad his newer stuff just has that "let's try everything that is new an mix it all together" sound, although _As Falls Wichita, So Falls Wichita Falls_ has one or two nice tracks on it.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

from '06


----------



## Self Motivated (Jan 2, 2003)

Yes, they pulled the music. You might be able to sync it with the same vid from my blog - while viewing the higher quality YouTube version.


----------



## mangoman (Oct 25, 2005)

Leopold Porkstacker said:


> Wow, I was thinking something from Windham Hill and/or Chuck Greenberg. What's your favourite Metheny album? I have two: _New Chautauqua_ and the album titled _Jim Hall and Pat Metheny_. Too bad his newer stuff just has that "let's try everything that is new an mix it all together" sound, although _As Falls Wichita, So Falls Wichita Falls_ has one or two nice tracks on it.


I can always hear ..._Chautauqua_. And ..._Wichita_. And I agree, for the most part, that he's just rehashing. But there have been some powerful moments, even in the later stuff. Surrounded by rehashed stuff.


----------



## ward (Aug 20, 2009)

Leopold Porkstacker said:


> Wow, I was thinking something from Windham Hill and/or Chuck Greenberg. What's your favourite Metheny album? I have two: _New Chautauqua_ and the album titled _Jim Hall and Pat Metheny_. Too bad his newer stuff just has that "let's try everything that is new an mix it all together" sound, although _As Falls Wichita, So Falls Wichita Falls_ has one or two nice tracks on it.


Tough to pick a fave LP LP, They have such different mood's. I heard "San Lorenzo" when it first came out (I was a junior in high school) on a "Jazz Hour" on a local FM station - the only jazz available on the radio here at that time. Went out and bought it the next day! Steered me away from mainstream music for good... though I do/did listen to "good" pop like Eric Burdon and WAR, Robin Trower (In City Dreams in perticular), Maria Muldaur, Joni Mitchell, Pheobe Snow,etc... I purchased every thing up through "Offramp" and "Rejoicing"w/ Charlie Haden & Billy Higgins... Started gettin' hooked on other sounds after that, especially "Bossa Nova" and Brazillian pop stuff... always cool stuff comin' out of Brazil...


----------



## dirtrider6 (Dec 23, 2009)

Yet another ride in the snow alone. 
Started out at White Haven where they got a fresh 4-5 inches of snow the night before, making the trail very soft, my goal was Rockport 8.7 Miles away, even seen sled Dogs on the way, very cool.


----------



## ward (Aug 20, 2009)

*Soggy Cascades*

Ton's of rain a few weeks back made for super slushy conditions, ski area's lost some snow, and skiers. Took a quick spin up to the "Yurt" (they serve ale there) and back just to get out...swimmin' around on this one...


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

ward said:


> Ton's of rain a few weeks back made for super slushy conditions, ski area's lost some snow, and skiers. Took a quick spin up to the "Yurt" (they serve ale there) and back just to get out...swimmin' around on this one...


It was the beers, dude, that's the _real_ reason for the squirrelyness!!!


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

lots of dabs!, must have been really mushy..probably unrideable on a regular bike,
keep those films coming everyone! :thumbsup:


----------



## ward (Aug 20, 2009)

Super slushy! Easier to ride the FB that to walk... and ya LP, the beer "helped"...


----------



## tscheezy (Dec 19, 2003)

Yesterday was good.


----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

Most excellent Vid with CRAZY rotation and camera angles :thumbsup:


----------



## rmb (Feb 9, 2004)

tscheezy said:


> Yesterday was good.


So amazing.


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

that one could work as a Fatback TV advertisement for sure! 
great job ts!


----------



## icecreamjay (Apr 13, 2004)

Wow, that video is great. We've got some major crust here as well, but nothing like that....

Awesome video. I love the rotating helmet cam


----------



## That Geo Guy (Apr 14, 2008)

That video makes me insanely jealous. That looks way more fun than any singletrack I've ever ridden.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

tscheezy said:


> Yesterday was good.


WOW!!! Nice video!!!


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

Great Filming tscheezy! :thumbsup:


----------



## Bikepatroltommy (Oct 17, 2009)

*And the winner of the Oscar for "Best Director" is..*

*Excellent video* :thumbsup:

( And I also know now, how to catch a _Pacific giant octopus Enteroctopus dofleini _in Kodiak ) :yesnod:


----------



## ward (Aug 20, 2009)

Reminds me of riding at the Oregon Dunes... "you are free to move about the area"! Pretty dang nice snow boarding vid from pyramid mtn. too! Guess I'm gonna have to ramp it up and ski w/o poles a bit... soon as the rains go away and the pow comes back. We need the "snow dance" here in the NW right now...


----------



## ~gomez~ (Sep 26, 2006)

tscheezy said:


> Yesterday was good.


!TREMENDO!


----------



## bighit (Feb 13, 2004)

That is some next level camera work right there. A far cry from the huck vid. You know I have to feature it.


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

More film of some big waves rolling in than us riding yesterday,out with 3rd local pugsley now,belongs to Flowrider; http://wwweastcoast.blogspot.com/ :thumbsup:

Did a wee bit Dune surfing too...


----------



## tscheezy (Dec 19, 2003)

Random scenes from yesterday:


----------



## wyatt79m (Mar 3, 2007)

tscheezy said:


> Random scenes from yesterday:


:thumbsup: this is awesome...should be a commercial or something, it's so pro.


----------



## ward (Aug 20, 2009)

*Beverly Dunes/Crab Creek WRA*

Again, Nice stuff guys! It's getting to be that when I want some entertainment, I go first to the "fat bikes films thread"! Here's a quick re-con ride film from Saturday. Nothin' special, just filming for "re-con reference". Went looking for "Fat Bikish" routes... found one! Got turned around and forced out to the road by big wind on the way back. Next time I'll take a dust mask & ski goggles


----------



## mangoman (Oct 25, 2005)

I love this thread. 

Ward and TS are inspirational, to say the least.


----------



## Steve Balogh (Feb 20, 2008)

ward said:


> Again, Nice stuff guys! It's getting to be that when I want some entertainment, I go first to the "fat bikes films thread"! Here's a quick re-con ride film from Saturday. Nothin' special, just filming for "re-con reference". Went looking for "Fat Bikish" routes... found one! Got turned around and forced out to the road by big wind on the way back. Next time I'll take a dust mask & ski goggles


Nice vids Ward, TS. Ward, I'll need one of those orange flags this year when Silver Lake Dunes open up over here. I believe they will let me ride , but I didn't ask about the flag - however I want one anyway because I will not be allowed to ride the hiking section, leaving me on the border with mechanized vehicles. Is that a standard kit or did you make it yourself? Details? Thanks!


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

ward said:


> Again, Nice stuff guys! It's getting to be that when I want some entertainment, I go first to the "fat bikes films thread"! Here's a quick re-con ride film from Saturday. Nothin' special, just filming for "re-con reference". Went looking for "Fat Bikish" routes... found one! Got turned around and forced out to the road by big wind on the way back. Next time I'll take a dust mask & ski goggles


Nice stuff!!! I liked how the Brazilian music got all chaotic sounding when the wind picked up. :thumbsup:


----------



## sryanak (Aug 9, 2008)

*OK So It's Not Biking*

But it's the only sport I'd give up a day on the Fatback for. And the other boat in the video is one I sold to buy a Pugsley. And he just bought a Mukluk. And my bike videos suck.


----------



## icecreamjay (Apr 13, 2004)

wyatt79m said:


> :thumbsup: this is awesome...should be a commercial or something, it's so pro.


Yeah, if I were Speedway and I were thinking about filming a commercial, I know who I'd get to film it. Hell, I'd just ask to use TS's existing vids.

Ward, your latest vid is great too, what planet did you film that on?

I've been blown away lately by the quality of the homemade videos on this thread. Thumbs up to everyone involved.


----------



## ward (Aug 20, 2009)

Steve Balogh said:


> Nice vids Ward, TS. Ward, I'll need one of those orange flags this year when Silver Lake Dunes open up over here. I believe they will let me ride , but I didn't ask about the flag - however I want one anyway because I will not be allowed to ride the hiking section, leaving me on the border with mechanized vehicles. Is that a standard kit or did you make it yourself? Details? Thanks!


Hey Steve, I got the flag for $12.00 at the local ATV/motocycle shop. It had a heavy hex nut for attachment that I cut off then duct taped it to the rack. Unfrotunatlly it says "Quad Boss" on it. It's required at that OHV area and I wouldn't want to be out there w/o one, especially on a weekend...


----------



## Steve Balogh (Feb 20, 2008)

ward said:


> Hey Steve, I got the flag for $12.00 at the local ATV/motocycle shop. It had a heavy hex nut for attachment that I cut off then duct taped it to the rack. Unfrotunatlly it says "Quad Boss" on it. It's required at that OHV area and I wouldn't want to be out there w/o one, especially on a weekend...


Thanks! I'll have to try a different shop. The first one didn't sell those. I don't use a rack but was hoping to rig one up to the rack mounts in the frame. The place I'm looking to ride I understand gets quite busy and has some hills in it, flag definitley necessary.


----------



## Orkje (May 3, 2006)

"Fatbiking the Upper Buskin River" is great indeed!


----------



## gbuckham (Apr 1, 2010)

ward said:


> Again, Nice stuff guys! It's getting to be that when I want some entertainment, I go first to the "fat bikes films thread"! Here's a quick re-con ride film from Saturday. Nothin' special, just filming for "re-con reference". Went looking for "Fat Bikish" routes... found one! Got turned around and forced out to the road by big wind on the way back. Next time I'll take a dust mask & ski goggles


Enjoyed the video, Ward. Can you explain to a poor Scots lad what the flag is for? It's not something I've ever encountered here in Scotland.

Gary


----------



## EndoRando (Sep 21, 2004)

Philip, just saw your two latest, wonderful stuff! Looks like you've had nice conditions on the rock lately too. See ya soon.

Rando


----------



## Rabies010 (Jan 20, 2011)

gbuckham said:


> Ward. Can you explain to a poor Scots lad what the flag is for? It's not something I've ever encountered here in Scotland.
> 
> Gary


Yes, please explain.
Cause the only time i have seen them here in the Netherlands is on kids bikes so people will see the flag when in traffic and between cars.

I guess it probably has more or less the same reasons over there, only for offroad and atv's.


----------



## ward (Aug 20, 2009)

The flag is for visibility in the dunes... so you (hopefully) don't get your head bashed in by a flyin' ATV, motorcycle, dune buggy, etc... The wind kept the crowds away that day. On a nice day in spring or early Summer, that area would look like an anthill... and your invisible in the "trough's" or "dip's"


----------



## Johnclimber (Jan 9, 2008)

Here's my first attempt on my new Hero 960 mainly on a chest mount and using the time lapse function to speed things up at the start and the end.

Looks like Youtube have killed my music but it's better than hearing me out of breat riding into the head wind.


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

Nice John, Vimeo has no probs with any music :thumbsup:

visited an old wreck yesterday on the pugsley, love riding this bike...


----------



## ward (Aug 20, 2009)

Johnclimber said:


> Here's my first attempt on my new Hero 960 mainly on a chest mount and using the time lapse function to speed things up at the start and the end.
> 
> Looks like Youtube have killed my music but it's better than hearing me out of breat riding into the head wind.
> 
> ...


----------



## ward (Aug 20, 2009)

This was day before yesterday at White Pass Washington, a nearby ski area. Not sure if they're going to let me keep the music yet. If it disappears, I'll put it up w/ something else.





Current music: "OLD GREY COAT" by TONY RICE


----------



## Steve Balogh (Feb 20, 2008)

*"Fatties R Fine" Group Ride from December*

Finally finished this video:






Fatties R Fine Ride, Dec 2010 from Steven Balogh on Vimeo.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

from the show today


----------



## gbuckham (Apr 1, 2010)

*Back to the Coast*






What you don't always pick up from the video is how windy it was.






Down in the local woods trying out the Go Pro in the zip-line rig.


----------



## RockyRider (Nov 21, 2004)

http://www.kxly.com/news/27004153/detail.html


----------



## ward (Aug 20, 2009)

Really cool vid's Gary! Love the zip-line stuff! Inspiring me to finish mine (zip-line project).


----------



## tscheezy (Dec 19, 2003)

Southcentral Alaskan erratica:


----------



## singlespeedstu (Jul 6, 2006)

Yesterdays ride round some manmade trails.


----------



## ThreeD (Feb 7, 2008)

singlespeedstu, great video!! I felt like I was on the ride too.


----------



## cowboygrrl (Jan 20, 2011)

tscheezy said:


> Southcentral Alaskan erratica:


Really great video. What's the music?


----------



## Steve Balogh (Feb 20, 2008)

*Got mine*



ward said:


> The flag is for visibility in the dunes... so you (hopefully) don't get your head bashed in by a flyin' ATV, motorcycle, dune buggy, etc... The wind kept the crowds away that day. On a nice day in spring or early Summer, that area would look like an anthill... and your invisible in the "trough's" or "dip's"


I picked up my "International Orange Safety Flag" last week. Now I'm trying to find a way to fasten it without using racks. Unfortunately most ATV/Offroad shops have gone out of business where I live. Cabela's sells an adapter that looks like it might clamp on the bike somewhere. The easiest place I'm thinking is the fork, but not sure if I'll like having it there. Possible they may require I have it on the front of the bike. The dunes I'm aiming for open April 1st, so I have time to figure this out and experiment at some local dunes/gravel pit at a nearby State Park.

The real fun will be when I show up and ask where I'm riding - taking up the park officer's suggestion last fall that I ride with the mechanized crowd and stay off the hiking section 
My main goal is to reach the beach and ride what's not roped off as private property.

Not too many of these areas in the US.


----------



## dirtrider6 (Dec 23, 2009)

I rode by my house on Saturday, the dirt roads had Truck and Quad traffic on them, and the tracks were now sheets of ice, made for a tricky ride.


----------



## mybrainhurts (Sep 8, 2007)

*Southcentral Alaskan erratica*

Sounds like Yo La Tengo singing Our Way to Fall....


----------



## tscheezy (Dec 19, 2003)

mybrainhurts said:


> Sounds like Yo La Tengo singing Our Way to Fall....


Yuppers.


----------



## ward (Aug 20, 2009)

tscheezy said:


> Southcentral Alaskan erratica:
> 
> Beautiful stuff you guy's!! Helps to have cooperative filming partners (still looking for some). What are you using for a camcorder? I'm looking at the Panasonic TM700. Lots of manual options... some file/editing issues though... looks like it should work out ok for Mac users. Switching over to ContourHD for on board & etc. 'cause of the 135mm FOV and I need to upgrade my image quality from the Tachyon cams. They're (Tachyon's) new 720p cam's image quality basically sucks... too bad 'cause I like they're 115 lens. Keep up the good work!


----------



## tscheezy (Dec 19, 2003)

It's all shot on my GoPros and Panasonic Lumix DMC-ZS3 point and shoot. The Lumix puts out AVCHD Lite clips and iMovie has no problems at all with that. It takes nice pics and video but the controls can be painfully slow to react sometimes. My camera may have water damage though. 

I started on a Contour HD and switched to a GoPro. I did not like the Contour much. More jellovision, fuzzy video, no waterproof housing, etc. The GoPro produces better video and that's all I care about.


----------



## ward (Aug 20, 2009)

Thanks for the reply TS! I ordered the TM700, exited to work w/ a fully adjustable camcorder. If I record in its full HD progressive mode, I will have to run the clips through "Clipwrap". In it's interlace mode they'll go straight into iMovies. I already ordered a Contour (w/ they're new waterproof housing) so hopefully they're quality has improved. May have to switch over to GoPro if not... No question they've got the image quality down, just wish they offered a not so wide version. Hope your camera dry's out OK! Thinking I better get a bag housing for the camcorder. Happy Trails (and beaches & etc...).


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

I noticed films of the new HD tachyon dont look any better than the older (non HD) 2010 xc cam!  

I have to get a Go Pro HD just for the superiour quality...

await buying one and the pugsley `Big Wing` formation getting established here soon  
(watch this space....) before making more films...


----------



## tscheezy (Dec 19, 2003)

You can pick up a GoPro 960 for about $175. If you are on a budget, that is the unit to get. All you lose is 1080p and the ability to shoot 60fps at 720p. The new LCD Bacpac also won't attach to the 960. Otherwise it is a full featured and nice unit. None of my shooting takes advantage of what the GoPro HD offers over the 960.


----------



## ward (Aug 20, 2009)

Yah, Tachyon messed up, IMO, w/ they're HD model. Image quality lacks at higher and lower light levels and the aperture adjusting in "steps" makes it look worse than they're XC's image. I like they're 115 fov lens though...


----------



## tscheezy (Dec 19, 2003)

Well if you get the full GoPro HD and shoot 1080p video you get a 127 degree FOV instead of the 170 degree at 720p or 960p vid resolutions. You would then need to deal with the 1080p-sized files however, and the jellovision from the rolling shutter is slightly more pronounced at 1080p. I personally like the wide FOV, though I understand it's not for everyone. On-bike stuff and zip line footage pretty much require a crazy FOV, and I just pull out my Lumix for regular FOV for tele/zoom shots. iMovie lets you mix 720p and 960p vids together in either 16:9 projects or in 4:3 projects, and gives you the option of doing a full frame with letterbox, or cropping (or a mix of the two) within the same project. There may be some vid quality issues if you mix and match like a crazy person (like stretching 720p vid to full viewer height in a 4:3 project), but the flexibility is there.


----------



## timhMN (Sep 13, 2010)

This is an Arrowhead135 video shot by my friend:






And this one is a "training weekend" we did together in Colorado a couple weeks before the race (I'm on the Mukluk):


----------



## ward (Aug 20, 2009)

Very interesting! Does it show less "fish eye" in 1080p? Would be cool if GoPro made the same cam w/ 2 or three lens choices... especially since you could interchange batts.


----------



## tscheezy (Dec 19, 2003)

Yes. The 127 degree FOV has less barrel distortion than the 170 degree FOV.


----------



## ward (Aug 20, 2009)

Just seems funny that it changes it's focal length electronically while looking through the same lens, but it does. Wish now I'd read further about the GoPro before ordering the Contour, although some of the more recent Contour vids seem to look better than the older ones. Kinda gettin' hooked on filmin'... may have to save for a GoPro too!


----------



## dirtrider6 (Dec 23, 2009)

Hit up Moon Lake today, best riding conditions so far this Winter for the Moon.


----------



## pathogen (Aug 16, 2008)

dirtrider6 said:


> Hit up Moon Lake today, best riding conditions so far this Winter for the Moon.


great song choice


----------



## Steve Balogh (Feb 20, 2008)

From last week, a local trail getting flooded the day after a snowfall. Bit of a slow ride going through water in some spots, and the snow had some crunchy ice under it at times.
Just got the new "BacPac" and a tripod mount for my GoPro HD, had to get out and try it out:






Morton-Taylor Ride 3-6-11 from Steven Balogh on Vimeo.


----------



## gbuckham (Apr 1, 2010)

Steve Balogh said:


> From last week, a local trail getting flooded the day after a snowfall. Bit of a slow ride going through water in some spots, and the snow had some crunchy ice under it at times.
> Just got the new "BacPac" and a tripod mount for my GoPro HD, had to get out and try it out


Enjoyed the video, Steve. Did you find the BacPac a help? I've been trying to get one here in the UK but nothing available yet.


----------



## Steve Balogh (Feb 20, 2008)

gbuckham said:


> Enjoyed the video, Steve. Did you find the BacPac a help? I've been trying to get one here in the UK but nothing available yet.


Oh yea! There's been times I'd shoot a couple of takes as lining the camera up was difficult because of the terrain. For this vid I mounted the camera on a small Gorilla Pod and put it on several trees - Let's you know whether to shoot in mode 4 or 5. The only drawback I found was in bright sun the image was hard to see, typical of most digital cameras. I used it this week at work which was nice not to have to bring my camcorder and a tripod. Cool thing about the GoPro is how close you can shoot with it compared to a normal camcorder. Sometimes the "fisheye" can be useful; as lens adapters add more glass to a normal camcorder, and even so they don't always get as wide as the GoPro.

Couldn't find it, but on another forum someone posted a musician's website that used several video cameras on one song he performed - the GoPro was one of them. Worked really well for him.


----------



## dirtrider6 (Dec 23, 2009)

Lee and myself hit up the Moon on Saturday, trails were wet, and still lots of snow on 8, best conditions so far this year.:thumbsup:


----------



## Rabies010 (Jan 20, 2011)

Whoa... I'm having a musical flashback !:band:


----------



## KP snowman (Mar 4, 2010)

*nice video Chuck*



dirtrider6 said:


> Lee and myself hit up the Moon on Saturday, trails were wet, and still lots of snow on 8, best conditions so far this year.:thumbsup:


Nice video Chuck hope the pugs is ok I know you are ,your too big to get hurt on a little fall like that (Ha HA).  Ron & I did a snow ride wednesday the 9th,25 miles about 90% snow ,crust ya could ride up on top of it,but I think thats it for the season around here.Let me know when ya want to see all the trails at prompton you didn`t get to ride last year(when things dry)KP


----------



## dirtrider6 (Dec 23, 2009)

KP snowman said:


> Nice video Chuck hope the pugs is ok I know you are ,your too big to get hurt on a little fall like that (Ha HA).  Ron & I did a snow ride wednesday the 9th,25 miles about 90% snow ,crust ya could ride up on top of it,but I think thats it for the season around here.Let me know when ya want to see all the trails at prompton you didn`t get to ride last year(when things dry)KP


Thanks, I dis smack my elbow off the bigger rock in the vid, it still hurts!

25 Miles, man you guys are animals! Promton definately has to be dry, when I rode there it was wet and really really slippery!


----------



## mangoman (Oct 25, 2005)

Camera gear link-this might be old news to some, but it was new to me:

http://www.vio-pov.com/products-all/pov-hd.html

600 bones, but I like what I'm seeing...


----------



## Steve Balogh (Feb 20, 2008)

mangoman said:


> Camera gear link-this might be old news to some, but it was new to me:
> 
> http://www.vio-pov.com/products-all/pov-hd.html
> 
> 600 bones, but I like what I'm seeing...


News to me - they finally went HD and the controller is wireless. Forgot if the old one had a wireless controller option, but at the time I bought my GoPro, Vio didn't offer an HD version. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ward (Aug 20, 2009)

That's a new one! Thanks for sharing Mangoman. Looks like it has some interesting features... like "lens distortion correction" & etc... Vio has always had cool "in the field" editing capabilitys. Having to remain connected to the cord can make this type of system tough to mount "off the body"... I used to do it w/ my "Sportzshot" system (take a roll of electrical tape w/ you). Don't love that it runs on AA batt's but that has it's attributes too- you can always use rechargable AA's and you can find power in just about any store anywhere. Have to check out some sample video...


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

wee ride yesterday with friends Jason and Dave on the pugs, i rode my Karate Monkey, burned my legs in the soft stuff and in places had to run alongside the bike to keep up, but we have another convert..and future pug owner...feel the fat force :thumbsup:


----------



## shoo (Nov 11, 2008)

Steve Balogh said:


> From last week, a local trail getting flooded the day after a snowfall. Bit of a slow ride going through water in some spots, and the snow had some crunchy ice under it at times.
> Just got the new "BacPac" and a tripod mount for my GoPro HD, had to get out and try it out:
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like some great trails. How do you like the "BacPac"?

Cheers,
Steven


----------



## cowboygrrl (Jan 20, 2011)

coastkid71 said:


> wee ride yesterday with friends Jason and Dave on the pugs, i rode my Karate Monkey, burned my legs in the soft stuff and in places had to run alongside the bike to keep up, but we have another convert..and future pug owner...feel the fat force :thumbsup:


I'm feelling the force big time now that I have my own Pugs.


----------



## ward (Aug 20, 2009)

Beautiful CK! Spreading the Fat! I've loaned both of mine out a few times and rode along on my old Snow-Cat equipped Klien. Kind of enjoy re-visiting the earlier sand set up actually, Kind of funny too... in the really loose pea gravel on an inlet, the Snow-Cat's sank first, then pretty soon the LM's gave in, and the 100mm's rode right on through. Starting to catch on little by little now here in central Washington, I know of seven in the area now.


----------



## Zarni (Jul 2, 2006)

Quick test for last night. Unfortunately I forgot to load my light battery before ride, so I have a little rush out of the forest before battery runs out!
There was also a full moon, but it was under the horizon at that time...


----------



## Bikepatroltommy (Oct 17, 2009)

Hey Bruce, where is your feeling for responsibility??
To expose, these innocent cyclist to the highly addictive thing as a fatbike!!

Shame on you!!

T mmy

_Chairman for the prevention of fatbike addiction_


----------



## ward (Aug 20, 2009)

Bikepatroltommy said:


> Hey Bruce, where is your feeling for responsibility??
> To expose, these innocent cyclist to the highly addictive thing as a fatbike!!
> 
> Shame on you!!
> ...


Bruce & I are "Pushers" Tommy...


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

Zarni; thats a well made film, cause its different :thumbsup: its real hard to film at night,
Here`s another for Doc Feelgood as he likes this angle and havent heard much from him on here lately?

First there was the `endocam`...now the `Larry cam`...


----------



## Bikepatroltommy (Oct 17, 2009)

*Larry cam*

That's BRUTE :thumbsup:


----------



## Steve Balogh (Feb 20, 2008)

*BacPac*



shoo said:


> Looks like some great trails. How do you like the "BacPac"?
> 
> Cheers,
> Steven


Like it a lot. I'm thinking the GoPro will get some more use off the bike as well. Doesn't add much weight or bulk either.


----------



## dirtrider6 (Dec 23, 2009)

Out for a ride on the Pugs last Saturday, I just love this bike!


----------



## dirtrider6 (Dec 23, 2009)

Went out to Moon Lake after we got dumped on by yet another snow storm, Started out at 9:30 on Natures way 1, Rode 8 , backtracked to Ledgeview, at the end of Ledgview I didn't want to ride the service rode, and being the glutten for punishment that I am, I rode Ledgeview backwards, and Natures Way 1 back to the truck at around 11:45. I had a blast today!


----------



## KP snowman (Mar 4, 2010)

*very kool*



dirtrider6 said:


> Went out to Moon Lake after we got dumped on by yet another snow storm, Started out at 9:30 on Natures way 1, Rode 8 , backtracked to Ledgeview, at the end of Ledgview I didn't want to ride the service rode, and being the glutten for punishment that I am, I rode Ledgeview backwards, and Natures Way 1 back to the truck at around 11:45. I had a blast today!


Nice job on that video Chuck your going to start to give cheezy ,ward ,coastkid & all the other a run for the money:thumbsup: Prompton is in the same shape as moon looks,real good snow to ride in.I was thinking we were done snow riding around here last week when it got warm,& here we are still riding on snow at the end of march in PA. KP


----------



## dirtrider6 (Dec 23, 2009)

KP snowman said:


> Nice job on that video Chuck your going to start to give cheezy ,ward ,coastkid & all the other a run for the money:thumbsup: Prompton is in the same shape as moon looks,real good snow to ride in.I was thinking we were done snow riding around here last week when it got warm,& here we are still riding on snow at the end of march in PA. KP


Thanks, but I am a amature compared to those guys, they put so much effort and talent into making a video, I watch them and I am in total awe.

Last week we were riding in all dirt trails at the Moon for the first time this year, and I thought it was all over.......then this, but like you said it was the best snow to ride in all year, so there was a upside to it at least.:thumbsup:


----------



## Outsider (Jan 1, 2007)

A short video from an overnighter a few days ago:


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

That`s really good Outsider :thumbsup: 
you live up to your name as always out getting the miles in on your pug!


----------



## Bikepatroltommy (Oct 17, 2009)

Mikä kaunis alue! :thumbsup:


----------



## gbuckham (Apr 1, 2010)

Outsider, nice video. Liked the selection of clips, both the easy and hard bits. Nice music too. What track was that?


----------



## Outsider (Jan 1, 2007)

gbuckham said:


> Outsider, nice video. Liked the selection of clips, both the easy and hard bits. Nice music too. What track was that?


Thanks. The music was _Slow Burn_ by Kevin MacLeod.


----------



## ward (Aug 20, 2009)

Nice one Outsider! Love it!


----------



## gbuckham (Apr 1, 2010)

*Pugsley on Patrol*

A day at the coast


----------



## ward (Aug 20, 2009)

Outsider said:


> A short video from an overnighter a few days ago:
> 
> Great stuff Outsider! Loved the "post holin', crust struggle" stuff... and the fire scene too, awesome! Felt like I was right there with you.


----------



## Outsider (Jan 1, 2007)

ward said:


> [
> Great stuff Outsider! Loved the "post holin', crust struggle" stuff... and the fire scene too, awesome! Felt like I was right there with you.


Thanks. Though I'm more into photography than video filming, I'm quite satisfied with how this one turned out.


----------



## cowboygrrl (Jan 20, 2011)

gbuckham said:


> A day at the coast


Nice! Liked the shadow shot a lot. What different camera locations do you use on the bike/you? GoPro?


----------



## gbuckham (Apr 1, 2010)

cowboygrrl said:


> Nice! Liked the shadow shot a lot. What different camera locations do you use on the bike/you? GoPro?


Yes, thought the shadow shot was something different. You can see the shadow of the GoPro being hand-held. Camera positions include Gorillapod on the ground, handlebar mounted and front rack mounted. All shot with GoPro HD.


----------



## Steve Balogh (Feb 20, 2008)

*Trail ride from last year..*

......should answer the question if a Fatbike can be ridden on a trail w/o snow or sand. This is one of the more difficult trails in SE Michigan, where a few friends of mine have broken collar bones and frames. Plenty of rocks, some loose "babyhead" sized. Would not ride it except for winter until the Larry tire was available. Endo on the front didn't give me much confidence here. Shot last year, kind of a backburner project I finally finished.






Pontiac Lake Recreation Area 2010 from Steven Balogh on Vimeo.


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

Nice trail! :thumbsup: 
i like the blue Wildfire too!


----------



## Steve Balogh (Feb 20, 2008)

*Thanks!*



coastkid71 said:


> Nice trail! :thumbsup:
> i like the blue Wildfire too!


Thank you! Someone recently pointed out Pedro's Bike Lust to me, the powdercoat frame now looks brand new again. I've tried some other bike cleaners & polish, but nothing has worked this good.


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

*`Fat` BOB Trailer*

Hauling firewood off the coast with the modified trailer :thumbsup: 
details how i did it here:
http://coastkid.blogspot.com/2011/04/fatbike-trailer.html


----------



## cowboygrrl (Jan 20, 2011)

Really nice, Coastkid. Like that shot looking back through the hole of the big piece of wood.


----------



## singlespeedstu (Jul 6, 2006)

Just trying out a new camera mount.


----------



## Orkje (May 3, 2006)

Nice idea and good execution, coastkid. I love the music in that video, too. What is it?

Very interesting viewpoint, singlespeedstu! The position gives a good idea of the speed you are riding at.


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

Music is Scottish band `Mogwai` the song is "Friend of the Night"]

SSS i just got a Go Pro 1080 today :thumbsup: 
tried uploading some film cycling about the garden (windows vista- movie maker) 
but it wouldnt upload anything!, should work things out soon enough, its a nice bit of kit


----------



## singlespeedstu (Jul 6, 2006)

coastkid71 said:


> Music is Scottish band `Mogwai` the song is "Friend of the Night"]
> 
> SSS i just got a Go Pro 1080 today :thumbsup:
> tried uploading some film cycling about the garden (windows vista- movie maker)
> but it wouldnt upload anything!, should work things out soon enough, its a nice bit of kit


It is a fantastic bit of kit but my coal powered pc is totaly unable to cope with any kind of editing.

I keep trying to save some cash for a more powerfull system but i just end up spending it on bikes.


----------



## sryanak (Aug 9, 2008)

*Crust Biking This Weekend*






There was miles of this this weekend. Lots of vertical and things to play on.


----------



## ward (Aug 20, 2009)

Awesome film, Coast Kid! Inspiring me to work on my FB B.O.B. 

Love the mount Singlespeedstu, hope you don't mind if I use that...

Syranac... WICKED!


----------



## gbuckham (Apr 1, 2010)

Just a couple of wee videos this weekend. One, a trip to the East lothian coast at Torness and the other something of an experiment to create a short video within the confines of a restrict location, in this instance Old Cockpen Church which dates from medieval times.


----------



## Steve Balogh (Feb 20, 2008)

*Nice!*

Looks like spring over there, loved the detail in that second vid. The current weather conditions where I live, well, :madmax:


----------



## ward (Aug 20, 2009)

*Ancient Lakes Area Washington*

Nice Gary! Spring is springin' here as well. Time to ride in the Washington East Slope desert. There's 4 bikes on this one and only one is a fat bike so it's a 1/4 FB film. Still, we ran 4 on board cams (3 conntours,1 GoPro) and took along a camcorder so my FB shows up quite a bit. This is my "cross countryish" fat bike... well suited for desert riding IMO. Ran 8.5psi Rr. and 7.5 Ft. Took it all in stride...


----------



## gbuckham (Apr 1, 2010)

Ward, liked your desert video. Wish we had some desert here in Scotland! The only desert I've been to was when I worked in Saudi Arabia years ago.


----------



## ward (Aug 20, 2009)

Thank's Gary, Packin' the car in a few minutes to head out again (Sat, morn. 6:15). Lightened the load a bit (no big tri-pod & lost the rack... just two of us today). Going to explore that same area... Happy trails!


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

great vids guys!
(#42 is great too gary  )

here something nice I found today:






Into the white from Jean-Pierre Danvoye on Vimeo.


----------



## gbuckham (Apr 1, 2010)

Overcast skies and rain forecast saw me postponing my planned trip into the hills to follow an old trackway, so I headed off down to the woods to play with the zip-line rig and try refining my technique. Ended up with Pugsley on Patrol 43 - Sugar Plum Forest - the title taken from the classic music track, Sugar Plum Fairy (Dark Mix by Kevin MacLeod)


----------



## Steve Balogh (Feb 20, 2008)

*Nice!*



martinsillo said:


> great vids guys!
> (#42 is great too gary  )
> 
> here something nice I found today:
> ...


Thanks for sharing - I liked how they took their bikes to the airport unboxed with chains on the tires The one sign in the vid made me wonder, which is worst to encounter, a grizzley, or a polar bear on a ride?

I recently saw something on TV where a guy not far from "BlackCanoeDog" was mauled by a black bear in Canada. We have those here in Michigan, they typically run from people and are not that big - exception being the monster that Ted Nugent killed that was as big as a grizzley (I'm not praising Ted, he just happened to get what was I believe the biggest black bear recorded here. Rather scary thought these bears actually can get that big here) I've met a few people over the years from up north who ride with "bear bells" attached to their bikes so they don't spook an unsuspecting bear on a ride.


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

*Easter Weekend Beachride*

First beachride film with my new Go Pro 1080 HD...
Saturdays beachride to our local Seaside Town of North Berwick, East Lothian, S.E. Scotland, with friend Jason on the pugsleys,
Weather was overcast with drizzle and a biting cold wind but camera light has turned out superb in the conditions 

although my PC struggles a bit with the Pinnacle Studio HD 15 i bought to edit it with, and its far too complicated so until i get the hang of it im just using it to upload the files to my PC then using windows movie maker as normal to edit as i like to make a quick movie.

All film here was using the chest mount which is what i bought the camera for,
Filmed on r4 (default) setting, i like the slightly distorted view :thumbsup:

proof the world is indeed not flat..


----------



## Steve Balogh (Feb 20, 2008)

coastkid71 said:


> All film here was using the chest mount which is what i bought the camera for,
> Filmed on r4 (default) setting, i like the slightly distorted view :thumbsup:
> 
> proof the world is indeed not flat..


I also enjoyed your choice of music for that film. I also like R5 and R2 modes for chestmount - and flip the camera upside down to get a better angle; right-side up I find doesn't tilt high enough. If yours didn't come with the upside-down option, you can download it off of Go-Pro's website.


----------



## gbuckham (Apr 1, 2010)

*Forward Rack Camera Mount*

I wanted to position the Go Pro well forward on the Pugsley to record footage of both myself riding and the surroundings I would be passing through. Thought I'd post the first test. Not too bad for vibrations. I'll post a picture later but it's essentially two lengths of timber bolted to the front stay of the Old Man Mountain rack, with a cross piece at the top for the camera mount.


----------



## ward (Aug 20, 2009)

*More Ancient Lakes*

Nice CK! My Tachyon is now "on the bench" as well. Went back to Ancient Lakes again for a sunny trip into the lakes themselves this time. Left the big tripod (and the rack) at home this time to save weight and improvised w/ a "Micro Pod". Like seeing the FB w/o the rack. need to get a better lightweight tripod. Only two of us this time, so up to 50% fat bike on this one!


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

Looks super bone dry out there Ward :thumbsup:


----------



## ward (Aug 20, 2009)

Funny thing is, it was raining out there just a few days previous... dries out really quick when the winds kick in. This was a rare calm wind day for that area. Low trail traffic too 'cause of Easter Weekend.


----------



## gbuckham (Apr 1, 2010)

*The Kaims*

Spent the morning down in the Lammermuir Hills, visiting a glacial feature called The Kaims. A kaim is a long low ridge of compacted sand and gravel left by a meltwater stream running below a glacier or ice sheet. It might have been sunny but there was a chill Easterly wind. The kaim is about 2.5 miles long and varies between 6 and 12 metres high.


----------



## cowboygrrl (Jan 20, 2011)

^^^^^^^ Nice!


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

great vids guys! very very nice both ward's and gary's last videos.


----------



## gbuckham (Apr 1, 2010)

*Pugsley on Patrol 44 -The Coffee Break*

Only used a few frames of this clip in Pugsley on Patrol 43 -The Kaims, so thought I'd pull together a fun wee video. Looks warm but it was bloody freezing.


----------



## gbuckham (Apr 1, 2010)

Couple of videos from Sunday's ride in the Lammermuir hills on the Pugsley.











Beginning to find the Go Pro HD a bit limited, especially being restricted to wide-angle shots all the time. So, having recently sold my Genesis iOiD mountain bike I've put the money towards a Panasonic SD900 which should arrive tomorrow. Hope to try and improve by videos a bit. They are getting a bit repetitive. Should be fun!


----------



## cowboygrrl (Jan 20, 2011)

^^^^^^^Very cool shot looking up from under the grate and riding over.


----------



## ward (Aug 20, 2009)

Thanks GB. Between you and Coast Kid, I feel like we're getting a pretty good view of the beach's and back roads of Scotland!


----------



## singlespeedstu (Jul 6, 2006)

I always look forwards to your beach vids coastkid.
Something about them just makes me want to ride.

Here's a short clip from last sundays Dyfi Enduro.
I know i was only on a fatfront but you can't see the rear wheel in the vid.

Seems those skinny bikes can only ride in the main rut of the trail.


----------



## appleSSeed (Dec 29, 2003)

^nice pass!


----------



## Johnclimber (Jan 9, 2008)

Nice moves Stu.

Are you heading over to SSWC 2011?

Will you be fat fronting it as well?

Anyway after my big crash over the New Year breaking 3 ribs after stacking a jump on the Mukluk, here's a sort video of a local trail with an 18" drop @ 1min 14 secs proving to myself that
"Fat Bikes Can Jump"


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Johnclimber said:


> ...Are you heading over to SSWC 2011?...


I'm entered. Probably half-fat on a TD-1


----------



## Johnclimber (Jan 9, 2008)

Velobike said:


> I'm entered. Probably half-fat on a TD-1


See you over there, I'll be half fat on the Jones but the "normal" wheel will go as well.


----------



## gbuckham (Apr 1, 2010)

*New Camera*

Having recently sold my Genesis iOiD I put the money towards another camera to use along side the GoPro HD, a Panasonic SD900. So, Saturday saw me down in the local woods playing with my new toy. It was good timing as the Spring flowers are in full bloom and plenty of fresh greenery and colours about the place. Bit of a learning curve with the SD900 - 1080/50p does not seem to be catered for by very much. However, I was able to convert to something that Pinnacle Studio would be able to edit.


----------



## Orkje (May 3, 2006)

Those Grey Forest trails look great, Gary! Nice videos as always, though the music in number 47 and 48 doesn't quite do it for me. I prefer the instrumental music of the other vids.
BTW, I was wondering how much extra time you need to implement the filming in your ride.


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

^
I think it depends on the time available to ride....if there is no much time you'll end up riding FOR the video...if you have plenty of time you can ride lots while not filming.

I would say, each different take you see (if taken with a tripod) will take you 2-3 mins to set up and recover the camera... so, for every 4 min filmed as a third person you'll only use less than 1.. at least I think those are my numbers.

POV does not take any time to set it up (if you have the base already attached to your bike/body)


----------



## gbuckham (Apr 1, 2010)

Orkje,

I've recently found myself heading out specifically more often than not with the express aim of making a video. To ride the location featured in 47 & 48 would take less than 30 miutes but I spent about 4 hours filming and riding. A lot of going backards and forwards, first test riding the scene, then setting up the camera, then riding for the take. For every clip I try to get two shots, one heading away from the camera and another riding towards the camera. Might not use both in the final video but useful to have.


----------



## Orkje (May 3, 2006)

Cheers, Martinsillo


----------



## ward (Aug 20, 2009)

One of these days, need to put together some vid's of "camera recovery" and "set-up" out takes. I know I've got some funny "face in the cam", running to the bike to start the take, running back to recover the cam & etc... Some times, like when your racing failing light, you really run your a$$ off. If your trying to do alot of set-ups, even if you only covered 5 miles the whole trip, feels like you covered 15... and you might have...

Martinsilio, I trust your taking your cam(s) to the beach. Hope you get good weather!


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

ward said:


> Martinsilio, I trust your taking your cam(s) to the beach. Hope you get good weather!


On my way there I'm picking up the new saddle for La Pugsdozer, Scott Felter's bags :thumbsup: :thumbsup: and a second battery for my video camera :thumbsup: first thing to pack after the bike are my cameras 

Weather Channel says it would be "Partly Cloudy" on Saturday...hopefully partly enough for a good video taking 

I'm a bit afraid about not wanting to comeback after/during my ride :lol:


----------



## Outsider (Jan 1, 2007)

This is mostly OT, but there are some glimpses of Toni on his new 907 at the end.


----------



## cowboygrrl (Jan 20, 2011)

^^^^Really nice Outsider.


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

Very well made Outsider! :thumbsup: 

nice editing, you captured the trip well


----------



## gbuckham (Apr 1, 2010)

Outsider - Enjoyed your latest video. Nice mix of riding & camping shots. Keep up the good work.


----------



## clayman29 (Apr 7, 2011)

tscheezy said:


> Do you like bagpipes?


After hearing the music I checked out the Real McKenzies on iTunes.. those guys rock! I think I'll be buying a few of there albums, even if the songs are all a little short! Very cool! :thumbsup:


----------



## gbuckham (Apr 1, 2010)

I stripped Pugsley down a few kilograms for this ride, removing the both racks and mudguards. Wanted to keep weight to a minimum for the long haul back up again, so carried only the basics in the Camelbac. Hope I've managed to show how amazing the location actually is.


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

You captured the steepness nicely Gary, once of the best films you have made :thumbsup:


----------



## KP snowman (Mar 4, 2010)

*Amazing*

All I can say is very very nice ,sure glad we have you & all the others who take the time to post these great videos from places around the world that alot of us may not ever get to or see otherwise:thumbsup: KP


----------



## Johnclimber (Jan 9, 2008)

A short descent from last night, It's amazing how much grip the Endomorph had over normal tyres


----------



## Orkje (May 3, 2006)

> once of the best films you have made


I concur!


----------



## gbuckham (Apr 1, 2010)

*Pugsley in the City*

Spent a morning in Edinburgh, Scotland, just cycling around with the Go Pro mounted on the front rack. Have posted further videos on Youtube if anyone is interested.


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

*Dune Surfin...*

Heee... a few double looks at the pug there G 

And from Edinburgh, Scotland, to my local beach 30 miles down the coast and a bit of dune surfin :thumbsup:


----------



## SADDLE TRAMP (Aug 26, 2010)

Great Video; thanks CK! Just what I have been looking for.

One question, though, by late summer, when the sand is dry,and after there has been 
a lot of foot trafic on that slope, how would you fair? 

Right now that slope is damp from winter rains, with the sand, wind packed, though 
there were a few spots of wind/(sun?) dried sand that you kicked up.

A great video, showing what fat is capable of, thanks again!


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

Hi Sand Rat 

Pugs will still roll over really soft walked out sand too... front end can squirm a bit like a normal bike will but never dig in and throw you off, i think the slack geometry for snow helps here... i love dune riding, :thumbsup:


----------



## Steve Balogh (Feb 20, 2008)

coastkid71 said:


> Hi Sand Rat
> 
> Pugs will still roll over really soft walked out sand too... front end can squirm a bit like a normal bike will but never dig in and throw you off, i think the slack geometry for snow helps here... i love dune riding, :thumbsup:


You definitely make me jealous as that state I live in has some huge dunes on Lake Michigan, however riding on most will get you a ticket as they are protected:nono:
The public beaches however are usually fair game. I have noticed here that sand varies, I've ridden upstate and further south and found even a Larry will dig in, so if one location doesn't work, I'll ride somewhere else on the same coast. In the next couple of weeks I plan on getting out to a sand dune that allows ORV's - surprising when I walked it last year out of season in late fall the sand was pretty hard and easy to walk on.

In a local sandy gravel pit now part of a state park I have to be cautious what hills I bomb down at certain times of the year, as in late August even a fatbike is tough riding. That's cool you have some solid dunes to ride through the summer, I'm thinking your climate is much more moist than ours, or you are riding where the sands do not shift as much. Consider yourself blessed:thumbsup:

Right now the midwest has seen way too much rain, I'm off this afternoon to check out another limestone quarry in Ohio with solid ground to ride. I'd go to the dunes, but it's a holiday weekend, can't see it being much fun with a huge crowd.:skep:


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Steve Balogh said:


> ...I'm thinking your climate is much more moist than ours...


Probably the understatement of the year 

One thing we are never short of in Scotland is water.


----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

Velobike said:


> Probably the understatement of the year
> 
> One thing we are never short of in Scotland is water.


Same here in " The Lake District" aka Cumbria


----------



## Steve Balogh (Feb 20, 2008)

*Last race from a couple weeks ago*

Here's some footage from the first of three races in a stage race I did a couple weeks ago. Typically when this trail gets real dry&loose I favor the fatbike as the climbs are much easier. It's in sandy soil. This day I had expected some loose section from heavy rains after a few hot days, but it wasn't the case, everything was packed down pretty good, so really no advantages for me. This is not a trail to use an Endomorph on the front, unless you like hitting the brakes a lot.






2011 Tailwind Brighton Torn Shirt TT from Steven Balogh on Vimeo.


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

*Sandstorm Cycling...*

A wild day on the beach, 35 mph gales with 50 mph gusts


----------



## Jrose609 (Mar 14, 2011)

Steve Balogh said:


> Here's some footage from the first of three races in a stage race I did a couple weeks ago. Typically when this trail gets real dry&loose I favor the fatbike as the climbs are much easier. It's in sandy soil. This day I had expected some loose section from heavy rains after a few hot days, but it wasn't the case, everything was packed down pretty good, so really no advantages for me. This is not a trail to use an Endomorph on the front, unless you like hitting the brakes a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What kind of handlebars you running?


----------



## Steve Balogh (Feb 20, 2008)

*Handlebars*

Speedway Ti bars, same as in the banner at the top of this page. They really make my fatbike climb better. I like them a lot.


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

*Sandstorm Cycling; take 2*

Here is another film from the other days beachride-but from another angle,
Made by by riding buddy JL, while i used my Tachyon 2010 XC cam he used his Go Pro, Hope you dont mind me posting this J as i think for your first fatbike film it is very well made and you deserve some credit dude... well done JL :cornut: :thumbsup:


----------



## Jrose609 (Mar 14, 2011)

Steve Balogh said:


> Speedway Ti bars, same as in the banner at the top of this page. They really make my fatbike climb better. I like them a lot.


Sweet. Thanks. I like those. I probably need a set for the Pug


----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

Excellent first Vid :thumbsup:


----------



## Rabies010 (Jan 20, 2011)

I wish that our dutch coastlines were half as interesting as the ones you are riding.....


----------



## campsitebear (Jun 15, 2010)

Great videos. Can't wait to get my pugs on the beach for the first time.


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

Let's see if this works.....I don't usually upload any video's... 
Playing around this weekend at the 1996 Olympic Trail near Atlanta, alot of fun out there! Big air hahaha.


----------



## caminoloco (Jan 13, 2008)

Here's a vid of (part of) the descent of the Beriain, a mountain in Spain which sits between Navarra and Basque country. Gives an idea how fast a fatbike with decent front suspension can be over rough terrain (watch for the flock of sheep on the right ).


----------



## Orkje (May 3, 2006)

Awesome descent, Koen!


----------



## rmb (Feb 9, 2004)

*First Go Pro attempt.*


----------



## ward (Aug 20, 2009)

coastkid71 said:


> Here is another film from the other days beachride-but from another angle,
> Made by by riding buddy JL, while i used my Tachyon 2010 XC cam he used his Go Pro, Hope you dont mind me posting this J as i think for your first fatbike film it is very well made and you deserve some credit dude... well done JL :cornut: :thumbsup:
> 
> Nice film(s) CK & JL! Look's like your finally getting some "Fat" partners CK. Nice to get other riders out in front of the lens. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Steve Balogh (Feb 20, 2008)

*Vid*



ward said:


> A cloudy, rainy day at Ocean Shores WA... had to get out w/ the Fatback and the new cams anyhow. Watch in 720p full screen if you can, and turn the volume up! Sorry about the quality of the music recording. It's quite rare and recorded from an older CD that was recoded from a tape, which was recorded from another tape. It's a recording from those early day's of the Hot Cub of San Fransisco (I think they may have called it the SF Hot Club back then). It's from the time that David Grisman (before the DG Quintet), Maria Muldaur (before Midnight At The Oasis), and others played with them. in fact Maria sings on a few of the other tracks (she does a cool version of "Nature Boy") of this album... Enjoy!


I just got a new i7 Mac, that looked pretty nice. Now I can see some of these vids in better resolution. Nice work!


----------



## ward (Aug 20, 2009)

*My first HD Beach Ride Vid...*

A cloudy, rainy day at Ocean Shores WA... had to get out w/ the Fatback and the new cams anyhow. Watch in 720p full screen if you can, and turn the volume up! Sorry about the quality of the music recording. It's quite rare and recorded from an older CD that was recoded from a tape, which was recorded from another tape. It's a recording from those early day's of the Hot Cub of San Fransisco (I think they may have called it the SF Hot Club back then). It's from the time that David Grisman (before the DG Quintet), Maria Muldaur (before Midnight At The Oasis), and others played with them. in fact Maria sings on a few of the other tracks (she does a cool version of "Nature Boy") of this album... Enjoy!


----------



## RMcjd (May 31, 2008)

*Nice vid Ward!*

You make me wish I didn't live in the exact centre of the continent. I've got to wait for winter to get a soft ride in.


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

Thats a nice relaxing film Wade :thumbsup:

we have had a week of rain...

still no reason not to fo for a ride...


----------



## Orkje (May 3, 2006)

Two enjoyable films, ward and coastkid! Scottish weather looks a bit like Belgium at the moment... Ward, it's so nice to get a pixel-free full-screen fatbike film at last


----------



## Steve Balogh (Feb 20, 2008)

*Silver Lake Sand Dune Ride*

From memorial day:






Silver Lake Sand Dunes Part I 2011 from Steven Balogh on Vimeo.


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

That looks ace out there Steve :thumbsup:


----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

Now that IS alot of sand.......excellent


----------



## mangoman (Oct 25, 2005)

ward said:


> ...and turn the volume up! Sorry about the quality of the music recording. It's quite rare and recorded from an older CD that was recoded from a tape, which was recorded from another tape. It's a recording from those early day's of the Hot Cub of San Fransisco (I think they may have called it the SF Hot Club back then). It's from the time that David Grisman (before the DG Quintet), Maria Muldaur (before Midnight At The Oasis), and others played with them. in fact Maria sings on a few of the other tracks (she does a cool version of "Nature Boy") of this album... Enjoy!


Dig the *music info*, Ward.

*New equipment here* (so I can contribute to this thread): POV HD camera from VIO-_*any reco's on video editing software?*_ Premiere? Final Cut?

Will be taking the POV HD to Montana in a couple weeks. Should be some tasty footage from Whitefish south to Lincoln...


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

A wee ride on the local beach with friend Jason on Friday evening, 
Last ride of my 30`s 
Jason made this HD film, but cant post it until he has done 10 posts on here, great editing and i like slow-mo bits, thanks Jason and well done :thumbsup:


----------



## ward (Aug 20, 2009)

mangoman said:


> Dig the *music info*, Ward.
> 
> *New equipment here* (so I can contribute to this thread): POV HD camera from VIO-_*any reco's on video editing software?*_ Premiere? Final Cut?
> 
> Will be taking the POV HD to Montana in a couple weeks. Should be some tasty footage from Whitefish south to Lincoln...


All I've got is an old MacBook Pro with alot of extra RAM & etc. and iMovies 11 (and, of corse, a terabite of external- and I need more soon!). I'll probably stick with the Mac's and upgrade to Final Cut someday. iMovies '11 does quite a bit though... have yet to progress all the way through it. Every time I edit, I find a new trick or feature. Tscheesy was telling me about a book called "iMovies '11 "The Missing Manual"... don't recall the author and at the time it was only available for Kedal's. Can you read books for Kedal's on a laptop ? On a Mac? Apperently it's got some great info in it that might take a while to figure out on your own. I plan to get it... hoping it will become available in reg. book form.


----------



## SADDLE TRAMP (Aug 26, 2010)

Happy B Day! 

May you always be able to travel the same paths...
even when it just takes you longer.


----------



## mangoman (Oct 25, 2005)

ward said:


> All I've got is an old MacBook Pro with alot of extra RAM & etc. and iMovies 11 (and, of corse, a terabite of external- and I need more soon!). I'll probably stick with the Mac's and upgrade to Final Cut someday. iMovies '11 does quite a bit though... have yet to progress all the way through it. Every time I edit, I find a new trick or feature. Tscheesy was telling me about a book called "iMovies '11 "The Missing Manual"... don't recall the author and at the time it was only available for Kedal's. Can you read books for Kedal's on a laptop ? On a Mac? Apperently it's got some great info in it that might take a while to figure out on your own. I plan to get it... hoping it will become available in reg. book form.


Missing Manuals: gotcha. Those are from O'Reilly publishing and they're great! I use 'em for other graphics software. Thanks!


----------



## scottybinwv (Jun 29, 2010)




----------



## Steve Balogh (Feb 20, 2008)

scottybinwv said:


>


Wow! Fragile & Close to the Edge! My kind of music. Chris Squire was one of my influences to learn bass. Ironic to hear "South Side of the Sky" in a MTB vid, that song is about freezing to death on the side of a mountain, true story. Thanks for sharing, looks like you had the advantage in those wet conditions.


----------



## gbuckham (Apr 1, 2010)

Spent the morning at one of my local beaches, Aberlady Bay in East Lothian, near Edinburgh. Skies were a bit dull but at least it was warm and winds were light. Quite a lot of aircraft going about including the Red Arrows, a flight of Typhoons and Tornados, even a Spitfire and a Hurricane. It was Armed Forces Day here on Saturday.


----------



## intheways (Apr 19, 2004)

gbuckham said:


> Spent the morning at one of my local beaches, Aberlady Bay in East Lothian, near Edinburgh. Skies were a bit dull but at least it was warm and winds were light. Quite a lot of aircraft going about including the Red Arrows, a flight of Typhoons and Tornados, even a Spitfire and a Hurricane. It was Armed Forces Day here on Saturday.


Cool vid! What are you using for fenders on your Pugs? They look well suited.


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

thats TV quality Gary! :thumbsup:


----------



## gbuckham (Apr 1, 2010)

intheways said:


> Cool vid! What are you using for fenders on your Pugs? They look well suited.


They are cobbled together using 3 universal mudguards for trials motorcycles. A few details here http://www.pugsley-on-patrol.org.uk/equipment/mudguards.htm


----------



## intheways (Apr 19, 2004)

gbuckham said:


> They are cobbled together using 3 universal mudguards for trials motorcycles. A few details here http://www.pugsley-on-patrol.org.uk/equipment/mudguards.htm


Thanks for the info! I'll have to look for them on this side of the pond.


----------



## Drew Diller (Jan 4, 2010)

Tires sure don't define the rider:


----------



## XJaredX (Apr 17, 2006)

My fiancee got a Sony Bloggie to film random crap with, I was playing with it the other day, this video is nothing special but now I have a weird urge to buy a GoPro


----------



## smurfybloke (Nov 10, 2010)

Love that low angle static shot you got, Jared. You can _feel_ the draft as you pass


----------



## clayman29 (Apr 7, 2011)

XJaredX said:


> My fiancee got a Sony Bloggie to film random crap with, I was playing with it the other day, this video is nothing special but now I have a weird urge to buy a GoPro


Very cool! I love the sound of the tires!


----------



## wild_ride (Mar 5, 2010)

*Beach Riding, Alaska Style*

Guess this belongs here where CoastKid has set us up:






It's a ten day ride from Yakutat, Alaska to Glacier Bay. No roads. No towns.

Lots of glaciers, rivers, bears, beaches, and bays.

Can't figure out how to embed on this forum so can only offer up the link.


----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

Here you go


----------



## wild_ride (Mar 5, 2010)

Thanks! You really do make us feel good


----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

I can`t do it either ???? 

OH! it did work !

Roman, you just right click on the Youtube vide and copy `embed html` then paste in MTBR text box.

Cheers,
Dr FG :thumbsup:


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice, an Alaskan fatbiking adventure film to go with all the great pictures from the other thread! :thumbsup:


----------



## Orkje (May 3, 2006)

My first and humble contribution to this thread: just a small video, filmed by my girlfriend on some trails near my home. Not typical fatbiking terrain or the best my area has to offer, but loads of fun trying out the camera and just playing around. Watch in full-screen, please.


----------



## smurfybloke (Nov 10, 2010)

Good skills - you make those wheels look light! And I see a wheelying rival for Coastkid


----------



## smurfybloke (Nov 10, 2010)

*Golf or Bike?*

I think we know the answer  

For those of you not in the UK, the music at the start is used by BBC TV for their golf coverage.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

I love these films, but I get seasick watching them - which is odd because I don't get that at sea even in really rough weather. 

It's a bit like microfilm nausea - anyone got a cure?


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

jason-l said:


> I think we know the answer
> 
> For those of you not in the UK, the music at the start is used by BBC TV for their golf coverage.


I prefer the music the BBC uses for the Formula One races (from Meatflood Whack), but that was a nice video to watch. I still haven't ridden my Pugsley on the beach, but have ridden it across/around several volleyball courts.


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

A wee film i made today. last ride on the old faithfull pugsley,


----------



## Johnclimber (Jan 9, 2008)

Nice


----------



## singlespeedstu (Jul 6, 2006)

A little bimble round some local singletrack yesterday on the way to the pub. 

Sorry about the skinny tyre on the rear of Mrs ssstu's halffat bike.


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

Larrycam is an ace angle :thumbsup:

Not done one with the Go Pro yet,need to make a mount up, reckon in r3 setting it will look ace


----------



## motorman (May 30, 2011)

Nice touch at the start of your vid jason 
What music is that? Same tune as the Go Pro 2010 highlights video?


----------



## smurfybloke (Nov 10, 2010)

motorman said:


> Nice touch at the start of your vid jason
> What music is that? Same tune as the Go Pro 2010 highlights video?


Thanks, Motorman  Yes, it's music GoPro have used: 'Data Italia' by Skatebaard.


----------



## suba (Jun 25, 2009)

Not sure if anyone has seen this one but.....:thumbsup:

http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=Cj6ho1-G6tw&vq=medium


----------



## sryanak (Aug 9, 2008)

I had seen it but it is so worth watching again. I'd love to see what he could do on a fatbike!


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

Our local Hero!, Danny should be on the Visit Scotland `to see` sights in Edinburgh :thumbsup:


----------



## ward (Aug 20, 2009)

*4th of July Beach Ride*

Loved that last one from Kilspendie CK! Looks like you maybe had to wait for low tide for some of that. Here's my latest; familiar ground, but this time in HD. Sand was soft & loose (except down by the water) from a few sunny, warm days. Ran 4.5psi Ft. and 5.5psi Rr. most of the ride...


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

Were all rolling in HD now!, thats nice Ward, :thumbsup:
aye most of that ride was below high water


----------



## ward (Aug 20, 2009)

Here's a shorty... Chillin' on the beach...


----------



## cowboygrrl (Jan 20, 2011)

lemon drops; for microfilm nausea.


----------



## deVries (May 19, 2009)

coastkid71 said:


> A wee film i made today. last ride on the old faithfull pugsley,


Now that you've got the Go Pro in HD you can go back and reshoot everything in HD. 

What's the new ride gonna be? 

Btw, your videos are truly amazing... really love your editing skills & music selections... what a beautiful place to live & ride 4" wide! :thumbsup:


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

Thanks, glad you like them 

My new ride is another pugsley frameset that popped up on ebay here in the UK a few weeks ago, The original MK1 Purple frame, 
same as my grey frame but PURPLE :thumbsup:
It was bought and never built, I sold my frame and old endo`s and some spares to a friend,

A retro upgrade 

Gullane Beach by coastkid71, on Flickr


----------



## SlowerThenSnot (Jul 16, 2004)

ward said:


> Loved that last one from Kilspendie CK! Looks like you maybe had to wait for low tide for some of that. Here's my latest; familiar ground, but this time in HD. Sand was soft & loose (except down by the water) from a few sunny, warm days. Ran 4.5psi Ft. and 5.5psi Rr. most of the ride...


Great Vid!


----------



## rmb (Feb 9, 2004)




----------



## Steve Balogh (Feb 20, 2008)

Part II of my Silver Lake Sand Dune Memorial Day ride. I made this one in Apple I-movie. Looks like I need to load Adobe Premiere Elements on my Apple machine as I could not fit this as an HD movie into Vimeo:






Silver Lake Sand Dunes Part II from Steven Balogh on Vimeo.


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

Great films guys! :thumbsup:
Theres a good vibe going on here with these films, and some good music that really matches the ride, keep em coming...


----------



## headhunterracing (Jun 11, 2010)

*Fatbacks ride Superior*


----------



## gbuckham (Apr 1, 2010)

I must keep this thread going.
I must keep this thread going.
I must keep this thread going.
I must keep ...:thumbsup:


----------



## yakkoTDI (May 4, 2011)

@ coastkid71

I am in love with the videos you post. They are very well shot and the music can make me waste hours just watching.


----------



## Borgschulze (Nov 5, 2007)

Testing out my wife's new camera... Fujifilm HS10, [email protected]

Thought you guys might like to see some bouncing and slick gear changes.


----------



## gbuckham (Apr 1, 2010)

yakkoTDI said:


> @ coastkid71
> 
> I am in love with the videos you post. They are very well shot and the music can make me waste hours just watching.


I'll second that - this video by Bruce/CK was one of the main reasons I bought a Pugsley and starting making videos.


----------



## Borgschulze (Nov 5, 2007)

One day my wheelies will be as good as Bruce's.


----------



## Steve Balogh (Feb 20, 2008)

*Porcupine Mtns*



headhunterracing said:


>


What could make a real interesting video would be riding down that road from the top of the Porcupines. My Fatbike hasn't seen the UP yet, Grand Island would make an interesting Fatbike ride. Itchin to go up there. Anyone doing the Ore to Shore race on their fat?

Nice vid!


----------



## intheways (Apr 19, 2004)

rmb said:


>


I love those rims:thumbsup:


----------



## gbuckham (Apr 1, 2010)

Was playing around with Pinnacle Studio HD last evening and found an effect that changes the video into a cartoon. I recall something similar used in the film, A Scanner Darkly. Plan to visit this location again at night, in the winter, with a heavy frost glistening on the grass, or better some snow, for a spooky Pugsey on Patrol video!


----------



## davedivided (Mar 31, 2011)

*Cartoon*

Cool. Gotta check that one out. Wouldn't want to overdue it of course, like any other good thing moderation.


----------



## gbuckham (Apr 1, 2010)

*Dundreich, Moorfoot Hills*


----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

Gary, great film of a great day out 

Liked the `trig` point leap


----------



## deVries (May 19, 2009)

Dundreich, Moorfoot Hills ...

Beautiful film/music... lots of setup efforts to get those scenes & cuts... what's that cup of tea you have there? I drink one called Scottish Breakfast that's full flavored w/dab of smokey taste... too bad I can't drink it where you filmed this...


----------



## gbuckham (Apr 1, 2010)

deVries said:


> Dundreich, Moorfoot Hills ...
> 
> Beautiful film/music... lots of setup efforts to get those scenes & cuts... what's that cup of tea you have there? I drink one called Scottish Breakfast that's full flavored w/dab of smokey taste... too bad I can't drink it where you filmed this...


Snap! The very same.


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

Gary, that film of you cycling around the grave yard,
should you really be doing that?

just seems a bit disrespectfull to our old generations...
sorry to say it, but just that a few folk over here who browse on here have mentioned it in conversation in the last few days...


----------



## headhunterracing (Jun 11, 2010)

Lake Superior ride......


----------



## smurfybloke (Nov 10, 2010)

ward said:


> Loved that last one from Kilspendie CK! Looks like you maybe had to wait for low tide for some of that. Here's my latest; familiar ground, but this time in HD. Sand was soft & loose (except down by the water) from a few sunny, warm days. Ran 4.5psi Ft. and 5.5psi Rr. most of the ride...


Love that. That's one enormous beach! And makes me feel warm and sun-burnt (in a good way) just watching it


----------



## gbuckham (Apr 1, 2010)

coastkid71 said:


> Gary, that film of you cycling around the grave yard,
> should you really be doing that?
> 
> just seems a bit disrespectfull to our old generations...
> sorry to say it, but just that a few folk over here who browse on here have mentioned it in conversation in the last few days...


CK, yes, you are of course quite right. Vide has been deleted. Sorry.


----------



## gbuckham (Apr 1, 2010)

coastkid71 said:


> Gary, that film of you cycling around the grave yard,
> should you really be doing that?
> 
> just seems a bit disrespectfull to our old generations...
> sorry to say it, but just that a few folk over here who browse on here have mentioned it in conversation in the last few days...


CK, yes, you are of course quite right. Video has been deleted. Sorry.


----------



## ward (Aug 20, 2009)

Nice stuff Gary! Love the music too!


----------



## gbuckham (Apr 1, 2010)

Found it a bit hot yesterday for cycling under the glaring sun, so heading down to the cool shade of the local woods. Of course, took the video camera to see what I could come up with. This was the same location I filmed Dark Forest at, about a year ago.


----------



## SlowerThenSnot (Jul 16, 2004)

*a bit of sand today*

Barrowed the shop's Pugsley had some fun at Sand Hollow

its an 18" and too small for me but man i giggled a ton today


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

That stuff looked pretty soft. Is it rideable on a normal bike?

Reminds me of when I used to live on the edge of the desert in Oz. If only I had a fat bike then!


----------



## ward (Aug 20, 2009)

@ STS- where is that?


----------



## intheways (Apr 19, 2004)

CK-cool vid, super relaxing for a 4AM viewing


----------



## wadester (Sep 28, 2005)

ward said:


> @ STS- where is that?


IIRC, It's Fruita CO! Oops - his shop (Over The Edge Sports) is in Fruita, but he's riding at:

https://www.utah.com/stateparks/sand_hollow.htm


----------



## SlowerThenSnot (Jul 16, 2004)

wadester said:


> IIRC, It's Fruita CO! Oops - his shop (Over The Edge Sports) is in Fruita, but he's riding at:
> 
> https://www.utah.com/stateparks/sand_hollow.htm


There's an Over the edge in Hurricane as well... But yup sand hollow near the town.... I need to swim out to that island and ride around with the bike and take some shots


----------



## ward (Aug 20, 2009)

wadester said:


> IIRC, It's Fruita CO! Oops - his shop (Over The Edge Sports) is in Fruita, but he's riding at:
> 
> Thanks! cool looking red sand...


----------



## Johnclimber (Jan 9, 2008)

Untitled from JohnClimber on Vimeo.

Last weekends Merseyside beaches ride


----------



## thirstywork (Dec 24, 2006)

*Constantine Crusher movie trailer*

A quick look at our recent trip at Cape Constantine AK. Lots more to come as the footage gets processed.


----------



## thirstywork (Dec 24, 2006)

*Constantine Crusher movie trailer*

A quick look at our recent trip at Cape Constantine AK. Lots more to come as the footage gets processed.


----------



## davedivided (Mar 31, 2011)

I can't wait to see the finished film. The trailer was inspiring.


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

*Holy island Beachride*

Crossed the border into England friday evening and did a overnighter with friend Jason to Holy Island in Northumberland for a recce for a possible UK fatbike meet, got stuff to still check, tides etcs before posting some ideas, planned to shoot some film but some plonker forgot to charge his Go Pro...doh! 
so its a slideshow instead, a wee film out in the middle, miles from anywhere on the 8 miles of coastline at low tide...





Some great scenery and some WW2 coastal defence stuff to see like this Machine Gun Pill Box at Peal Sands...





Good fun and the soft sand down there is calling for a Moonlander, hurry up Surly!


----------



## smurfybloke (Nov 10, 2010)

coastkid71 said:


> Good fun and the soft sand down there is calling for a Moonlander, hurry up Surly!


Heh. If I had a £1 for every time the word 'Moonlander'  was spoken on this trip....


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

It is kinda `Luner` out there aint it? , 
and at the price of a pint there i reckon there will be locals making `moonshine`


----------



## sryanak (Aug 9, 2008)

coastkid71;Good fun and the soft sand down there is calling for a Moonlander said:


> Switch out the Large Marges for some 100's and you might get close to Moonlander float.
> 
> That's not as much fun as a new bike though I suppose.


----------



## schmenzer (Nov 3, 2009)

*Harrington Beach Northpaw Ride*

Did this as a bit of a promo for people to join us on our monthly beach FatBike rides.

Harrington Beach Ride - YouTube


----------



## Pozo (May 13, 2006)

FOD 14 Aug wmv - YouTube

A local ride with no beaches or snow,


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

*Saturday beachride*

Nice films guys :thumbsup:

Some more beach therapy.... At thoses submarines again... 
click on 720p for HD,


----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

Great vividly clear Vid CK :thumbsup:

Love the riding through the sea footage


----------



## motorman (May 30, 2011)

First attempt, didn't get as much filming done as I would have liked, but there were time issues attached to the trip..........like getting home for sisters birthday party

Lossiemouth to Culbin - YouTube

Hope you enjoy, great fatbike location, Culbin needs much more investigation :thumbsup:
Cant seem to get the video to embed :???:


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

Ace film motorman, nice tune!, :thumbsup:

click `share` then `embed` then choose a size, copy then paste on here,


----------



## gbuckham (Apr 1, 2010)

With the new Moonlander seemingly attracting all the attention, let's not forget the good old Pugsley.


----------



## Drew Diller (Jan 4, 2010)

Short and sweet, this log pile has a sharp rise and a slack exit, and has been psyching me out. I finally had the _cojones_ today.

My frame has taken much harder hits than this, I should record some of those, but they are unplanned. Thankfully I haven't broken any bones =)

Bamboo fat bike on log pile - YouTube


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

31st August, last official day of Summer here, after the rain of August roll on Autumn :thumbsup:, 
summer went out with a lovely sunset last night, every (rain) cloud has a silver lining 
click on 720p for HD,


----------



## motorman (May 30, 2011)

Summer has gone & autumn has arrived in NE Scotland, very wild few days with the remains of hurricane Katia paying us a visit, but things cleared up enough to grab a great wee ride yesterday.


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

Nice film motorman! :thumbsup:, tunes by The Prodigy too! 
Great bit of coastline you have up there,

Summer has gone & autumn has arrived in SE Scotland too!,
Pugsley No 5 here had its first beach launch yesterday, Dave G is feeling the full fat and loving it 
After a hard 2 mile slog into the gale often in 1st gear we had a flat out blast across the 2 mile sandbank of Aberlady Bay at low tide with force 8 to 10 gales, the aftermath of Hurricane Katia, 
Tailwind assisted, the average speed was 21 mph, but topped out a lot more as ran out of gearing, great fun!,


----------



## sryanak (Aug 9, 2008)

Someday I gotta see that sub in real life!


----------



## motorman (May 30, 2011)

Nice turn of speed along that beach CK.......looks ace Fun!!


----------



## ward (Aug 20, 2009)

That is a blast ridin' with the gale force winds aye? Reason to leave the big chainring on... and well worth the ride up wind!

Here's one from a couple weekends back... single trackin' my XCish fat bike on a local favorite: Little Bald Mtn. trail in the Central Washington Cascades. Not a 100% FB film, but I'm in there a bunch, and plenty of "Larry Cam"...


----------



## ridgerunner57 (Jul 13, 2011)

ward said:


> That is a blast ridin' with the gale force winds aye? Reason to leave the big chainring on... and well worth the ride up wind!
> 
> Here's one from a couple weekends back... single trackin' my XCish fat bike on a local favorite: Little Bald Mtn. trail in the Central Washington Cascades. Not a 100% FB film, but I'm in there a bunch, and plenty of "Larry Cam"...
> 
> ...


----------



## gbuckham (Apr 1, 2010)

*Pugsley on Patrol 72*

Versatile bikes these Pugsley's, done snow, done sand, now the wasteland that was once a thriving coal mine.


----------



## Steve Balogh (Feb 20, 2008)

gbuckham said:


> Versatile bikes these Pugsley's, done snow, done sand, now the wasteland that was once a thriving coal mine.


That vid makes me want to go up to our upper peninsula which I have not yet ridden my fatbike on, lots of remains of old copper mines. Doubt I would get the kind of access you guys in Scotland seem to get. Liked the "ghost" images.


----------



## Steve Balogh (Feb 20, 2008)

*Burchfield*

Not real happy with what I just got out of the new Adobe Premiere 9 that is now Mac friendly. Wanted to do the "picture-in-picture" as I did with this vid. Tried a few iterations, this one seem to work best:






Not seeing the window, here's the link: Burchfield, September 2011 - YouTube


----------



## pigsley (Jun 18, 2011)

what bars are those?? they look similar to groovy's but im sure their not?


----------



## Steve Balogh (Feb 20, 2008)

pigsley said:


> what bars are those?? they look similar to groovy's but im sure their not?


Speedway Ti.


----------



## smurfybloke (Nov 10, 2010)

Apologies for duplicating a post from the "1st UK Fat Bike gathering" thread, but in case some haven't been in there...

Saturday's beach ride on Goswick Bay. Sand, sea, smiles, partial Pugsley submersion, a traffic cone, all day breakfasts and free samples of Lindisfarne Mead. A perfect day in perfect company


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

Oscar material.... :thumbsup:

Perfectly captured Jason


----------



## ward (Aug 20, 2009)

Yah Man! Lovin' this one! Inspiring to get out North West fat bikers together sometime as well.


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

1st of 2 films from the !st UK FATBIKE Gathering,
Saturdays beachride to Holy Island and evening around the campsite,
widescreen needed to fit in the big grins


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

And 2nd film, Sunday; Rollin along Bamburgh beach, good times...


----------



## davedivided (Mar 31, 2011)

*BFL Front Nate Rear Monkey With A Gun*

Surly Nate Served up on the Table on Vimeo
It only "Seems" natural.

In actuality the Nate is quite the exception to natural order. Upon picking up Surly's Nate at GBS last week I have had several opportunities to test its abilities on different aspects of my neighborhood, South Table Mountain, up Three Sisters, and some other as yet to be named stash. The following is excerpted from my Journal:

Thursday
Picked up a BFL and a Nate at the shop today. Worked swing shift at the "Rail" this week so have to groan out the rest of the week without riding.!!!

Saturday
Woke up at Oh Dark thirty to mount the new tires. Nice working with them. No need for tire levers or much finger strength to speak of. Good thing. Rained a little last night and wanted a little mud opps for todays photo shoot, but not the South Table tar buildup so drove to Flat Iron TH to look for some moderate mud. TH looked dry. 
Jumped aboard the Pugs and started to ride out across the vista toward the draw, I had to keep looking over my shoulder to see who was following me. No one? What was up with that? The first thing I noted from the Nate was that it is noisy! Which is to say that it grips like crazy. So crazy that you can actually hear it doing so. The trail was pretty dry already so not too much mud. Got to the first climb and noticed immediately that out of the saddle climbing was now possible in more situations due to the Nate's exceptional traction. What a difference from my Larry that I used to have on there. On the Hundies the Nate profile is slightly narrower than that of the Larry, so I had no drive train rub with the 22 engaged. For me that is a very good thing. The irony of this is that with all of extra grippy things on the tire, I was climbing much more assertively so the 22 did not get as much use.

Faster hard pack downhill's were a little weird to begin with. I felt some shiftiness in the backend, which I determined to be the tread holding me off the ground more than the Larry that I was accustomed to. Less contact with the road. Easily solved by dropping some tire pressure. After that, high-speed corners were very pleasurable and in fact I really challenged the new BFL on the front to hold in the washouts. (Subject for another discussion). "Steep Oh Please Slow Down" downhill's where I normally just lock up a Larry and hope for the best were actually more controlled. The Nate tread engages very well with loose dirt scrabble, yucca, sagebrush, and horse poo extremely well.

Back to the TH. Did not take any photos. I have to confess I was much too zoned to stop for pictures. Will have to do some tomorrow.

Sunday

JB came out to ride with me and the Pugs. His first comment was "It's noisy riding behind that thing!" And "It sure throws up a lot of rocks," I respond with "Yeah cool huh?" We rode much of the same trail as I did yesterday with one slight exception and that was to try some brush cutting on a mutual friends pasture. This included a stream crossing and some, well for me walking. I found that the narrow profile and perhaps the more roundish cross section seemed to sink into the mushy grass more than I remembered my Larry to do? I can't be sure of that though. Again I would suggest lowering the pressure for riding in goo, or snow. So I will have to submit a new log entry for first tracks as soon as the snow flies.

Summary

I like: 
Grippy up and downhill, holds corners well, less[/IMG]

Short for LBS Review Golden Colorado 

:madman:


----------



## gbuckham (Apr 1, 2010)

*Weekend Exploring*






And Part 2...


----------



## motorman (May 30, 2011)

Short video of tonights chilled out beach ride. Late summer riding NE Scotland


----------



## screwylouie2day (Nov 22, 2009)

Drew Diller said:


> Short and sweet, this log pile has a sharp rise and a slack exit, and has been psyching me out. I finally had the _cojones_ today.
> 
> My frame has taken much harder hits than this, I should record some of those, but they are unplanned. Thankfully I haven't broken any bones =)
> 
> Bamboo fat bike on log pile - YouTube


 Nice vid Drew, I ride that log pile all the time and my kid said it best, the front seems so steep that i feel like Im going to hit a wall.


----------



## DirtDad (May 12, 2002)

*Wildfire Designs Surf Bike*

One fatbike, two fatbikes, red fatbike, blue fatbike...
This one rides in the snow, this one rides along the turf,
This one rides on the sand, this one rides along the surf..


----------



## motorman (May 30, 2011)

Playing in the muck with new BFL & nate's... :thumbsup:






Fatbikes really do make you feel like a kid


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

Great film motorman, and i love the Prodigy :thumbsup:

Here in East Lothian our 46 ish miles of coast has big sandy beaches as you will have seen, between them often are great sandy trails above the coastline which allow different options and terrain, At last i have had another 2 pugsleys to get on film riding a lovely bit of coast between Gullane and Yellowcraig, the trail looks flat with the Go Pro mounted on the helmet but it has some super techy parts over rock which you will see by the angle of the other bikes!, and some loose rocks on the shoreline, This is from a few weeks back when we did that flat out tailwind ride across Aberlady bay,


----------



## smurfybloke (Nov 10, 2010)

Love your 'Gloop Movie', Motorman :thumbsup: ...though best not let rambler militants see it! :lol:

Happy days, CK!


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

jason-l said:


> ...though best not let rambler militants see it! :lol:..


He can tell them to get stuffed. He lives in Scotland where we have the right of free access.


----------



## smurfybloke (Nov 10, 2010)

Velobike said:


> He can tell them to get stuffed. He lives in Scotland where we have the right of free access.


Which is where I live too, and access was not my point at all  I was just making a light-hearted comment about the fun gloop crawling and how some get sensitive about erosion.


----------



## motorman (May 30, 2011)

I knew what you were on about :thumbsup: The bike does a lot less damage to the ground than the horses that use those trails at the start of the film..........they are the reason the place turns to slops in the wet.....a fatbike will do a lot less damage than a horse ever will


----------



## smurfybloke (Nov 10, 2010)

Aye, the ignorance of some militant ramblers and horse riders! Your movie makes me want to try a Nate :thumbsup:


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

I could of done with Nates on today getting through the slop on the way to the beach after 6 hours torrential rain,
Had the front sliding out and nearly had me off a few times, no steering at times, it was like riding on the old 60 TPI endomorphs


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

Before the deluge over the weekend, we had an amazing week of good weather, this was last Monday, down to Gullane beach, there are loads of trails onto this beach, here is one of them...


----------



## ddbros (Mar 24, 2011)

CoastKid you live the Fatbike dream life.


----------



## halo777 (Mar 22, 2006)

gbuckham said:


> Found it a bit hot yesterday for cycling under the glaring sun, so heading down to the cool shade of the local woods. Of course, took the video camera to see what I could come up with. This was the same location I filmed Dark Forest at, about a year ago.


Awesome video :thumbsup:


----------



## ward (Aug 20, 2009)

:thumbsup: Love the ending!


----------



## SADDLE TRAMP (Aug 26, 2010)

ddbros said:


> CoastKid you live the Fatbike dream life.


Yeah, CKs films feed my desire to return to the coast. Wife says that she is ready to move out of the valley, maybe the two can work together. Would be more healthy.

Ward, do pray that it is nice weather for your outting. Look forward to seeing the film.


----------



## DirtDad (May 12, 2002)

*Surbike ride, part deux*

My ride along San Clemente's beaches continues:


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

*Life in the rain...*

Rain and strong winds all weekend here on the S.E. Scottish coast, 
so heading to sandy trails in sheltered woods makes sense, 
This we call the secret trail, secret because day visitors to the beach here often miss the entrances onto the trail which is just above the shoreline, some nice techy riding with the wet roots :thumbsup:


----------



## Orkje (May 3, 2006)

Wet autumn woods are the best...


----------



## Surlynot (Jun 20, 2011)

Like the vid CK.

As Orkje sez.

UK always does wet & moody well.


----------



## gbuckham (Apr 1, 2010)

CK, like the secret trail video. Done parts of it but not all. Waiting for my GoPro chest harness to arrive before trying the route. Been out filming at night but did not get enough footage so used a rainy morning to pull together an alternative compilation.


----------



## cowboygrrl (Jan 20, 2011)

nice gbuckham^^^^^^I luvs me pugs.


----------



## DirtDad (May 12, 2002)

*Nuclear fatbike ride*

I ride my surfbike between a nuke plant and the ocean. Really.


----------



## SmooveP (Nov 30, 2007)

Hey Coastkid, one of yer vids got picked up on Surly's FB page. Just showed up in my newsfeed. Congrats!


----------



## gbuckham (Apr 1, 2010)

*More Pugsley on Patrol*

76 is an easy ride along an old railway track now used as a walk and cycleway.






77 is a short teaser for a future ride. The plan is to take Pugsley down the cliffs at the end of the film. You can just make out the track.


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

You posted film 77 twice Gary!, but dont worry i found your film 76  :thumbsup:


----------



## KP snowman (Mar 4, 2010)

gbuckham said:


> CK, like the secret trail video. Done parts of it but not all. Waiting for my GoPro chest harness to arrive before trying the route. Been out filming at night but did not get enough footage so used a rainy morning to pull together an alternative compilation.


very well done:thumbsup:


----------



## ward (Aug 20, 2009)

Riding some very old, very rocky, roads on the east slope of the Cascades. Not 100% fat bike, but my Maverick'd FB shows up quite a bit. Maverick got a work out on this one... glad I had it!! Shows purpose for Ft. suspension on a fat bike. Without it, I'd a been way behind...


----------



## dirtrider6 (Dec 23, 2009)

*Urban Ride*

It's been a while since I contributed to this forum, it poured all night, woke up to bad wind gusts, so I decided to do a Urban ride on the Pugsley.


----------



## gbuckham (Apr 1, 2010)

Enjoyed "A day in the life of a Pugsley" I must admit that getting a chest mount has me thinking all manner of ideas for urban rides, especially here in Edinburgh. Would be interesting getting 3 or 4 Pugsleys, all with cameras, riding around the city.

Been trying some night riding.






More testing to do yet.


----------



## dirtrider6 (Dec 23, 2009)

gbuckham said:


> Enjoyed "A day in the life of a Pugsley" I must admit that getting a chest mount has me thinking all manner of ideas for urban rides, especially here in Edinburgh. Would be interesting getting 3 or 4 Pugsleys, all with cameras, riding around the city.
> 
> Been trying some night riding.
> 
> More testing to do yet.


Thanks, I have watched a lot of your videos and really enjoy seeing the awesome landscape, night riding is awesome, I thought your video looked awefully bright, 4 lights holy crap!


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

*Beachride; Apricot morning*

Sunday dawned a a lovely bright sunny Autumn day... still waiting for the trees to turn here so off to the coast for some nice sandy singletrack... :thumbsup:


----------



## Surlynot (Jun 20, 2011)

^...Quality.


----------



## mtnbikerfred (Mar 25, 2004)

From the Surly Blog


----------



## Steve Balogh (Feb 20, 2008)

*Racing the fat*

Did a XC TT race a few weeks ago, fun course. lots of roots, logs, and a soft open area, not to mention a few rough descents making a fatbike a nice choice. I entered the A class, last guy that finished (quite a few DNF's in this race). If I had entered B I would have been near the halfway point with my time. New race, looking forward to next year, new fatbike in the works.


----------



## DirtDad (May 12, 2002)

*San Onofre Nuke plant to State Park*

The fourth and final part in my series on this ride, another vlog.


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

A wee film from last night, A howling gale and i was sand blasted but good fun, 
pity the helmet cam was set a bit low, with the swell out at sea there should be interesting shells and wood washed up over the next few days... :thumbsup:
Magicshine 872 light was ok for filming just after sunset before it got to dark against a clear sky...


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

*Beachlife*

Adding Mikes film, dont know what this 10 replies before can post thing is about... 
Great wee film you did Mike :thumbsup:


----------



## JChasse (Jul 21, 2008)

*Some fat bike singletrack stoke...*

fat bike content starts at 2:47.

Sorry about the shaky footage. The camera guy is a smooth rider on a 5.5 inch travel FS biike, so that gives you an idea of how rough the trail was. in the last few minutes of the vid I was at just about my personal speed limit for a rigid fat bike


----------



## greenwater (Jul 13, 2010)

Here is a mellow movie/slide show of a trip from a few days ago. Great weather and incredible fall leaves. It was a shakedown cruise to try out a new set of packs that I just completed.


----------



## dirtrider6 (Dec 23, 2009)

*Friedman Farms*

Got a invite to ride Friedman Farms trails, first time ever seeing these amazingly technical trails.
Here's how a fellow first time rider described them
..".some of the most interesting, toughest trails we have in the area. Dave and Ame did a fantastic job of laying out trails that never let your mind rest along with your body. There is always a section to test your skills ahead. Rocks, rocks, rocks are your best friends! If you let your head drop just once you were done, the trails demanded your constant attention! Line selection is in inches not feet. Great stuff!"


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

*fff fatties fly fine*

Fun around one of the local woods yesterday with friend Mike filming 
click on 720d for HD :thumbsup:


----------



## gbuckham (Apr 1, 2010)

*Messing around with lights*


----------



## ridgerunner57 (Jul 13, 2011)

That was one cool friggin' video!


----------



## cowboygrrl (Jan 20, 2011)

gbuckham said:


>


Very cool.


----------



## cowboygrrl (Jan 20, 2011)

greenwater said:


> Here is a mellow movie/slide show of a trip from a few days ago. Great weather and incredible fall leaves. It was a shakedown cruise to try out a new set of packs that I just completed.


_Really_ liked your video. Who's singing? Great job on the bags. Did you use the instructions here from the forum?


----------



## mangoman (Oct 25, 2005)

Hey all. A quick paid SPAM: Just listed my VIO POV HD camera kit here on MTBR Classifieds. Asking $500, but *will sell for $450 to a fellow fatbiker.*..

VIO POV HD camera VIO POV650 Mount Kit - Buy and Sell and Review Mountain Bikes and Accessories


----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

gbuckham said:


>


WOW !

It's like Close Encounters


----------



## greenwater (Jul 13, 2010)

cowboygrrl said:


> _Really_ liked your video. Who's singing? Great job on the bags. Did you use the instructions here from the forum?


Thanks! Bon Iver is the artist. As far as the bags go, I just winged it on my first frame bag and made a "how to" vid as I did it. (I have been sewing gear for personal use for several years now, but no bike stuff.) Since then the bike bags have become easier to kick out and are getting a bit better in the process.

Cheers


----------



## gbuckham (Apr 1, 2010)

*Urban Night Ride*

The Surly Pugsley, the All Year Round, Day and Night bicycle!


----------



## Drew Diller (Jan 4, 2010)

This thread is on the second page? What the hell...

My videos aren't very good, thinking of switching to a Go Pro chest mount. But... it's a video.

Fast fellow in front, I've traded fat vs normal bikes with him before. He routinely whups me, and has been doing so since I was a pre-teen.


----------



## ward (Aug 20, 2009)

From our 1st "NW Fatbikers" meet weekend before last. Great weather, great people, great ride!! Can't wait 'till next time!






Here's a 2nd version with some "legal" "AudioSwap" music... version #1 was blocked in some countries and on most mobile access due to a copyright issue w/ one of the songs I chose. Sorry about that. This is "Down By The Beach" by Diggsville.


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

ward said:


> From our 1st "NW Fatbikers" meet weekend before last. Great weather, great people, great ride!! Can't wait 'till next time!


awesome...a bunch of fat bikers together will be unique for a long time...one thing I can only dream to do right now... thanks for sharing ward!


----------



## Steve Balogh (Feb 20, 2008)

*Good Harbor-Glen Arbor ride*

From the edge of the Sleeping Bear Dunes National Lakeshore on Lake Michigan:


----------



## Ska (Jan 12, 2004)

Guess I should link this here.

Some really nice videos in this thread! Really enjoying them :thumbsup:


----------



## Steve Balogh (Feb 20, 2008)

*Quick silent film*

From a couple weeks ago, SteveF on his Mukluk. Out at the ILRA "Gravel Pit"


----------



## Sewered Rider (Jan 18, 2011)

*Winter is the best time to be in Alaska.*

Winter is in full swing here in Southcentral AK. Here is some fresh winter footage near Seward in the Chugach National Forest.

Fatbike Winter Touring in South Central Alaska - YouTube


----------



## singlespeedstu (Jul 6, 2006)

Just to kick this back up to the top.

A little bimble round some local park land from yesterday.


----------



## Spikes (Jul 1, 2004)

OK: first attempt today with my cheap ass AEE webcam that I bought for about $20 on eBay. The quality isn't that good and my editing skills on iMovie need to improve, but I tried and quite like because it brings back the memory on this great trail:






I really love the Fatback! What a great bike it is!


----------



## cowboygrrl (Jan 20, 2011)

Ska said:


> Guess I should link this here.
> 
> Some really nice videos in this thread! Really enjoying them :thumbsup:


Like your shot angles a lot. Good music too!


----------



## carbontubulars (Dec 20, 2009)

*Northern Canada*






Me - White Pugsley
Jay - Brother's Blue Fatback


----------



## thesilversurfer (Oct 25, 2011)

This is a great thread thanks for all who have contributed


----------



## singlespeedstu (Jul 6, 2006)

One from today.


----------



## druidh (Aug 25, 2004)

stu - where did you get the Loop Bars?


----------



## singlespeedstu (Jul 6, 2006)

From Biff.

[email protected]


----------



## angryx (Oct 30, 2011)

hey carbontubulars, where up north are you I'm jealous. I live in southwestern ontario no snow here, lots of ran though.


----------



## carbontubulars (Dec 20, 2009)

Fort McMurray. Tons of great snow biking terrain here.


----------



## Outsider (Jan 1, 2007)

A short video from a weeklong unsupported bikepacking trip in July/August.


----------



## caminoloco (Jan 13, 2008)

Great video... makes me want to pack the bike and go "walkabout" :thumbsup:

Is that such a wood- and dry reindeer droppings-burning stove with a ventilator you have there ? I used a (I think) similar Sierra stove on winter bivouac trips in wooded areas. It worked great, but did cover the kettles with black sooth so I stopped using it after a while.


----------



## Outsider (Jan 1, 2007)

Thanks, the stove is a BushCooker, a European version of the BushBuddy. It weighs 180 g and is certainly the most weight-efficient way to cook your food when you have at least some twigs available. There is the soot issue, though, but I think it is still worth it.


----------



## caminoloco (Jan 13, 2008)

Outsider said:


> Thanks, the stove is a BushCooker, a European version of the BushBuddy. It weighs 180 g and is certainly the most weight-efficient way to cook your food when you have at least some twigs available. There is the soot issue, though, but I think it is still worth it.


Thanks for the links. My old stove is this one: ZZSTOVE - HOME of the SIERRA and SIERRA TITANIUM STOVES

With the added ventilator you can just about use anything organic as fuel: you just need a little bit of dry stuff to get it started and then you can add anything you find. Pine apples, dry or not really dry animal droppings... . Once it's going it burns even wet or green stciks (not for cooking though...).

I always thought that the great thing about those stoves (apart from their cooking function) is the leave-no-trace mini campfire use. A live fire adds so much "warmth" to any camp and with these stoves you need minimal fuel, leave no fire scars, lessen fire hazard but still have a little fire to sit around.


----------



## ward (Aug 20, 2009)

Wow, Loved it!! Thanks for sharing your countryside with us!!


----------



## Sewered Rider (Jan 18, 2011)

*Pugs on Alaska Singletrack*

I don't think i posted this video here... Thanksgiving day snowed-in-single track ride in Alaska. Check me out running BLFs on my pugs (close up halfway thru). I get a little rub in the front granny gear, but not bad (only in my lowest 2 or 3). No front derailleur, just dingle speed.

I'm still getting a moonlander.

Epic Alaska Fat Biking In My Backyard - YouTube

.


----------



## Zarni (Jul 2, 2006)

Zarniwoop Productions proudly presents: First Snow






Vimeo-version for germans (copyright issue)... :nono:


----------



## ecub (Sep 3, 2011)

zarni said:


> zarniwoop productions proudly presents: first snow
> 
> vimeo-version for germans (copyright issue)... :nono:


nice vid!!!


----------



## Ska (Jan 12, 2004)

cowboygrrl said:


> Like your shot angles a lot. Good music too!


Thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## GTR2ebike (May 3, 2010)

Zami nice vid!! On a more important (but irrelevant to 99.99% on this forum) you have iracing!!! Nicely made sequential shifter. By any slim chance do you race in star mazda or the couple F1 races each week?


----------



## Zarni (Jul 2, 2006)

GTR2ebike said:


> Zami nice vid!! On a more important (but irrelevant to 99.99% on this forum) you have iracing!!! Nicely made sequential shifter. By any slim chance do you race in star mazda or the couple F1 races each week?


Thanks!

 Sorry, I haven't race since february (except random testing) and now it looks like my G27 wheel is broken. Some kind of calibration broblem. I had to start 2011 S4 with Radicals (or Vette), but... :aureola:

iRacers! :thumbsup:


----------



## cowboygrrl (Jan 20, 2011)

@ Outsider. Another really nice video. :thumbsup:


----------



## davedivided (Mar 31, 2011)

*Nice Ride*

Good Video.


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

*Mid Winter Beachride...*

Lovely clear winters day on the coast 3C, cool and clear


----------



## apbtlvr (Jun 6, 2011)

Nice to see you back and posting videos again.


----------



## yodagoat (Nov 25, 2010)

words and Coastkid's photos here
mikeworld: Snaw!!!

EDIT: It appears I'm still hopeless at getting a film to embed. Anyone got any pointers for me?


----------



## thesilversurfer (Oct 25, 2011)

Love these films. I cant wait to get the Fatback and get filming myself


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

yodagoat said:


> words and Coastkid's photos here
> mikeworld: Snaw!!!
> 
> EDIT: It appears I'm still hopeless at getting a film to embed. Anyone got any pointers for me?


Zero seven is the perfect fatbiking music&#8230; you just need to be riding a 9:zero:7!


----------



## carbontubulars (Dec 20, 2009)

Latest edit... Fort McMurray, Alberta, CANADA.


----------



## Team Honeybadger (Dec 15, 2011)

Welcome back Coastkid - months ago your videos inspired me and my friend to get fat bikes - we just got started on them and even with some build issues the bottom line is we are loving the fat experience - awesome bikes!!


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

Glad to be back :thumbsup: great your having fatty fun 

A wee helmet cam film riding one of the local descents off our local Hills, -2 -3 Celcsius so frozen solid, i was waiting up top for the sunrise but it was a real damp cold wind so got going, light was on incase any early dog walkers were coming up the trail 

The song is better than the film and one of my favourites,
"How to be a Werewolf" by Scottish band Mogwai 

click on 720p for HD


----------



## Mantastic (Jan 3, 2011)

@coastkid- more quality


----------



## sailorman (Aug 29, 2010)

OMG How to add video to this post?


```
youtube.com/watch?v=y1OKSFmIwdU
```


----------



## DirtDad (May 12, 2002)

For youtube:


Go to the page with that video.
Click on the white button that says "share".
That will reveal a white button that says "embed", click on it.
That will reveal a white box with some HTML already highlighted.
Click on the highlighted text and copy it (ctrl-c).
Paste that in your mtbr post (ctrl-v).







sailorman said:


> OMG How to add video to this post?
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


----------



## Zarni (Jul 2, 2006)

Summer holiday memories from Norway:


----------



## Rabies010 (Jan 20, 2011)

Nice video, that looks like a great place to ride !


----------



## Brette (Oct 15, 2011)

Well
Which link of you tube Are attached by you Are superb.
Thanks for sharing videos.


----------



## DirtDad (May 12, 2002)

zarn, awesome vid. Although I am now in therapy to deal with the depression I am in because of your choice of music.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

Woohoo!!! My first ever fatbiking video!

This is a local technical uphill trail called Stile Ranch in San Jose, CA. I am pacing my riding buddy Marco who is on a full-suspension setup. Average grade of this rock-riddled uphill section is 10.5%-the Surly Pugsley is very capable up hills, as indicated in the video.




I used to have the Strava record of five minutes and twelve seconds (05:12) for this climb on a fully rigid singlespeed Surly 1x1 with 3" wide tires on Large Marges&#8230; but only for less than a day when another riding buddy of mine wiped it up with a 04:55.  &#8230;on his featherweight Look 986 with a suspension fork in front.


----------



## Fresno (Jul 11, 2011)

@Leupold. A great vid. Better without music. You "hear" the ride. Your line makes it looks like a bike with suspension.


----------



## SteveM (Jan 13, 2004)

Not a film as such but a short video clip from my Mukluks first beach ride

Dec 4th 2011 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## DirtDad (May 12, 2002)

Very cool. Ahh the abuse we subject our fatbikes to. And they seem to take it all pretty well.


----------



## scuri (Apr 11, 2010)

Mostly POV video from snow biking trip to Finland last March. Fast forward first 15 secs to skip ads...


----------



## Steve Balogh (Feb 20, 2008)

Fresno said:


> @Leupold. A great vid. Better without music. You "hear" the ride. Your line makes it looks like a bike with suspension.


Good point. LP, what camera did you use? I don't hear the "knock" typical of a GoPro.

Anyone using a GoPro have a good way of removing that"knocking" sound out of the audio? Of course I use the orange grommet, but I've also tried stuffing everything from guitar picks to foam in certain areas to no avail.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

Steve Balogh said:


> Good point. LP, what camera did you use? I don't hear the "knock" typical of a GoPro.
> 
> Anyone using a GoPro have a good way of removing that"knocking" sound out of the audio? Of course I use the orange grommet, but I've also tried stuffing everything from guitar picks to foam in certain areas to no avail.


I am using a ContourHD; B&H Photo had them for $119 so I couldn't pass up buying one.


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

Great film Scuri :thumbsup:
nice editing


----------



## mtbtiago (Feb 2, 2008)

my contribution:

posting link in case embed code does not work:
Phattie Gordita Snow Biking - Xmas Day on Vimeo


----------



## cowboygrrl (Jan 20, 2011)

*Vimeo vs. YouTube*

Pros/cons of posting your videos? Vimeo or YouTube; just asking.


----------



## mtbtiago (Feb 2, 2008)

for me it was more about personal preference....have used both & I like the Vimeo interface better. 

Con: limited to 500MB a week for uploads (unless you sign up and pay for the Vimeo + option). This is a non-issue if you are loading about 5 min vids in HD (should come in under 500 MB).
Pro's: Vimeo seems to be more tolerant in regards to copyright stuff and IMO seems to have better video quality (all things being equal when viewing HD). 

YouTube - I think there is a 10 minute max on the uploads.


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

*Levis Mounds Wi*


----------



## Steve Balogh (Feb 20, 2008)

*Fatbiking Castalia Rock Quarry*

Finally narrowed down 2 hours worth of vids, and put together some music for this one of another quarry someone told me about in Ohio, just south of the two I rode earlier. This place is a multi-user trail that includes mountain bikes. Nice getting out to ride a wide open space, and see just how fast a fatty can get.

I noticed for best clarity, try the smaller "I-Pod" or "web" setting:


----------



## dirtrider6 (Dec 23, 2009)

*Last ride of the year*

New Years Eve Ride


----------



## likes_to_roam (Dec 12, 2011)

looks like I need to invest in a mounted cam...suggestions? Im cheap, but picky...ha


----------



## Scott571 (Mar 13, 2011)

Outsider said:


> A short video from a weeklong unsupported bikepacking trip in July/August.


This is such cool video , awesome scenery .


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

*Wee winter beachride film*

Just a wee film mostly from photos from todays beachride, was a lovely clear cold day with fantastic light...


----------



## Scott571 (Mar 13, 2011)

Nice film Coastkid71 , that dune looks like fun .


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

Here is another angle on the dune, filmed by Dave


----------



## Andy74 (Dec 11, 2011)

nice work Dave!.....dune surfin'....haha

Scott, looks like a great way to spend a couple of days!

these videos are the best! keep em' comin'!!


----------



## sailorman (Aug 29, 2010)

I don't have 10 post, I can't post links (( Please correct message


```
[MEDIA=youtube]3RRN_QO8GVU[/MEDIA]
```


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

tried to post for you but not working, can you post the URL of your You tube film?


----------



## sailorman (Aug 29, 2010)

Code must be corrected: "http__" change to "http".
More one post and I can post links


----------



## DirtDad (May 12, 2002)

Fixed:






Nice! I posted details about how to embed youtube vids earlier in this thread.


----------



## sailorman (Aug 29, 2010)

thank you!

I use you instruction but forum engen say to me: You cannot post links. You don't have 10 messadges on this forum.


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

Nice film sailorman! :thumbsup:


----------



## dirtrider6 (Dec 23, 2009)

Mostly an Urban, some woods trails on the Pugs 1-8-12


----------



## ecub (Sep 3, 2011)

Nice video Sailorman! Great editing!


----------



## sailorman (Aug 29, 2010)

coastkid71, ecub - thank you.
I don't why but on youtube sound some unsyncronized with video.
Next time I try upload to vimeo.


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

dirtrider6; Iron Maiden! :thumbsup: :cornut: 

Nice choice!


----------



## dirtrider6 (Dec 23, 2009)

*Night Ride*

Had the Pugsley out on our weekly night ride, even shared it with another rider and he loved it.:thumbsup:


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

*Night Beachride*

SNAP!

We did a nightride too :thumbsup:

Some sandy coastal trails here at Gullane in East lothian, SE Scotland, riding with friend Jason on our pugsleys.
I used 2 1600 lumen Magicshine 872 bar lamps and a CREE 1300 lumen cheapy torch helmet mounted, it was like day light! 
But the Go Pro (on setting r3) does not show this, helmet mounted torch improved view but too much of a spot, maybe another magicshine lamp for the helmet is needed, 
Good fun


----------



## dirtrider6 (Dec 23, 2009)

*Frozen trails*

Riding with a group at Moon Lake, light snow over frozen rocky single track, I'm riding my Pugsley with the new HuskerDu out front, it held and turned so much better than the Larry.


----------



## tscheezy (Dec 19, 2003)

Another day of ride-anywhere epic coastal Alaskan crust on Kodiak Island.


----------



## ecub (Sep 3, 2011)

tscheezy said:


> Another day of ride-anywhere epic coastal Alaskan crust on Kodiak Island.


Nice. at 1:36, how did you do the 360 video of the biker?


----------



## Scott571 (Mar 13, 2011)

ecub said:


> Nice. at 1:36, how did you do the 360 video of the biker?


Man that is the best Snow film ive seen so far . Keep up the good work .:thumbsup:


----------



## Orkje (May 3, 2006)

Well done, tscheezy! It almost makes up for the complete absence of snow in Belgium this winter. Almost, but not quite.


----------



## ecub (Sep 3, 2011)

ecub said:


> Nice. at 1:36, how did you do the 360 video of the biker?


Never mind. I saw your signature and followed a whole bunch of links and got to this one...
http://forums.mtbr.com/turner/tsche...-link-5-spot-review-644945-2.html#post7245615

Funny how the thread was supposed to be a review of the bike, but got to be a description of your camera setup and angles.


----------



## dirtrider6 (Dec 23, 2009)

Awesome video tscheezy, love the camera work!:thumbsup:


----------



## JordyB (Oct 26, 2007)

tscheezy said:


> Another day of ride-anywhere epic coastal Alaskan crust on Kodiak Island.


Road Trip!!! Great vid Cheezy and Barney!


----------



## jasondean (Dec 10, 2004)

*2012 Farmer's Fat Bike Race*

Here's a link to my video I did from the Farmer's 3 Hour Fat Bike racer in Grand Rapids, MI on Saturday. What a fun day! Just wish I would have been racing instead of shooting pics and video.


----------



## sailorman (Aug 29, 2010)

tscheezy, cool video!


----------



## KP snowman (Mar 4, 2010)

tscheezy said:


> Another day of ride-anywhere epic coastal Alaskan crust on Kodiak Island.


Another winner :thumbsup:


----------



## ecub (Sep 3, 2011)

jasondean said:


> Here's a link to my video I did from the Farmer's 3 Hour Fat Bike racer in Grand Rapids, MI on Saturday. What a fun day! Just wish I would have been racing instead of shooting pics and video.


Great vid! I wish I was abl eto make it out there


----------



## Scott571 (Mar 13, 2011)

thats the first fat bike race clip ive seen jasondean and its really cool . love it .


----------



## jasondean (Dec 10, 2004)

Thanks folks. Had a ton of fun watching and filming the race. Just wish I would have DONE the race. Next time!


----------



## tscheezy (Dec 19, 2003)

Did a bunch more canyon cruising yesterday. I added some interesting footage to the previous effort and just reworked the whole thing. Some scenes are redundant (opening, closing), but a lot is new.


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

I don't know...I would love to watch a video of fatbikes leaning against stuff...
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

.
.
.
.
.

nice vid tscheezy :thumbsup:


----------



## Larry Endomorph (Jan 2, 2011)

Outstanding stuff, tscheezy.


----------



## alaskairhog (Jun 19, 2011)

Sorry it's so long, but I had so much fun making a video! I've been making my own single tracks at lunch and after work and then riding them several times a week with my co-worker. We've made 5 or so short little trails and then try to pack them back down everytime it snows, or start fresh and make new ones when we can. There's some bloopers and crashes at the end, enjoy!






University Lake Single Tracks from Andrew Cunningham on Vimeo.


----------



## KP snowman (Mar 4, 2010)

Very cool Video,looks like you guys were having a lot of fun riding


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

*Saturday high tide beachride*

Nice film alaskairhog :thumbsup:, good to see some snow wheelies 

Another long film , a nice hours ride edited to 20 mins, 
filmed using the SD Tachyon 2010 XC cam, not as good quality as the Go Pro but i kinda like it shaky cine camera effect and that halo around the winter sun 

First ride for my friend Andy on his new Mukluk, maybe the first Mukluk here in Scotland, first on the east coast anyway :thumbsup:, i know theres a few south of the border in Englandshire 
Very high tide pushed in by a strong NW wind, a damp cold 3 Celcius, but some lovely winter sun


----------



## Scott571 (Mar 13, 2011)

That looks like you guys had some good old FUN in the snow alaskairhog . Well done i enjoyed it .


----------



## Fresno (Jul 11, 2011)

Best video ever, tscheezy. It really defines snow bikinng for me.


----------



## DirtDad (May 12, 2002)

Awesome vid. The "crotch cam" is a fabulous innovation, too.


----------



## EndoRando (Sep 21, 2004)

tscheezy said:


> Did a bunch more canyon cruising yesterday.


Cheeze, that was great! Good to see you at it again and you even upped it from your usual high standards. Especially dug the canyon stuff. At the point where Barny is cruising along through the canyon and stops at the big open water hole I half expected you to come along next and jump it!

:thumbsup:


----------



## SADDLE TRAMP (Aug 26, 2010)

CK

Lets see...3 FatPackers = a Floatilla

as always great vid.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 11, 2006)

Quick lame video I made of my first time with a fat bike






Emma Carlin Snow Ride from Peter Morgan on Vimeo.


----------



## MauricioB (Oct 16, 2007)

Here's my most recent attempt at filmmaking:

My Big Fat Bike Adventure - YouTube

(edit) Ooops, or maybe this link if you don't want the embedded player...


----------



## greenwater (Jul 13, 2010)

MauricioB said:


> Here's my most recent attempt at filmmaking:
> 
> My Big Fat Bike Adventure - YouTube


Nice Job. No premise, pure stoke and an appreciation for catching the spirit. I enjoyed that very much.

Thanks


----------



## thesilversurfer (Oct 25, 2011)

Loved your video buddy, great music too


----------



## Fresno (Jul 11, 2011)

MauricioB said:


> Here's my most recent attempt at filmmaking:
> 
> My Big Fat Bike Adventure - YouTube
> 
> (edit) Ooops, or maybe this link if you don't want the embedded player...


Action, pace and editing. Just a pleasure to view.


----------



## spovegas (Oct 2, 2009)

MauricioB said:


> Here's my most recent attempt at filmmaking:
> 
> My Big Fat Bike Adventure - YouTube
> 
> (edit) Ooops, or maybe this link if you don't want the embedded player...


Great job on the vid. Judging by some of what you guys were riding through, I imagine your skinny-tired buddies might be a little jealous of your ride. 

And your dog rules.


----------



## dirtrider6 (Dec 23, 2009)

Out riding the Pugs in fresh snow at Moon Lake, A-J's on his GT, and Dozer is in 4 wheel drive


----------



## MauricioB (Oct 16, 2007)

spovegas said:


> Judging by some of what you guys were riding through, I imagine your skinny-tired buddies might be a little jealous of your ride.


Funny you should mention that. We had actually ridden out to a local shop's fat bike demo that day, so some of the footage is of them on fat bikes too They got a side by side taste of what these bikes are all about. I may have converted a couple more. 



spovegas said:


> And your dog rules.


More than you can know. She was really a great rescue find.

Thanks to all of you for the kind words. This was my first real attempt at editing and a blast to make!


----------



## ward (Aug 20, 2009)

*Neighborhood Snow Ride*

Just a quick ride in the neighborhood. Packed out a route to the top of the ridge behind our house w/ snowshoes the day before. Snow was "sugar" so lots of pushin' on the climb. Snowmobile tracks on top were soft yet but ridable. Didn't film the best part of the downhill 'cause I didn't wan't to stop once I got going!


----------



## alaskairhog (Jun 19, 2011)

coastkid71 said:


> Nice film alaskairhog :thumbsup:, good to see some snow wheelies


I'm not sure I can go a single ride without doing some wheelies!


----------



## besoft (Dec 7, 2007)

*This is my second video creation.*

This was a ride in evergreen, CO. 3 sisters with the local T.I.T.S crew.

http://


----------



## Steve Balogh (Feb 20, 2008)

*Last weekend*

Experimented with my new Fatback last weekend with camera placements. Nothing fancy, didn't put any music in as I rather liked hearing the noise - my Fatback is probably the quietest bike I've ever owned. The Hadley hubs are real quiet. Watch the checkered patterns in the rim, sometimes they appear to roll backwards in the rim.


----------



## thesilversurfer (Oct 25, 2011)

Besoft…Great video. Liked it a lot.


----------



## Orkje (May 3, 2006)

Nice video, Steve Balogh! Those woods in the snow look like a dream come true. And the checkered patterns _do_ move all wrong at some points!


----------



## Steve Balogh (Feb 20, 2008)

*Snow!*



Orkje said:


> Nice video, Steve Balogh! Those woods in the snow look like a dream come true. And the checkered patterns _do_ move all wrong at some points!


Thanks! Yes a dream come true for a lot of us, the most snow we've seen this winter, all gone now. We have a light dusting this morning, hoping more will fall tonight.


----------



## brassnipples (Feb 26, 2006)

*Fresh snow in wisconsin*

A little solo jaunt, complete with vanity shots


----------



## ChevyM14 (Jul 16, 2007)

First snow of the year!! here is the video


----------



## couchman (Dec 2, 2011)

I finally reach 10 posts, so here is yesterday's ride from two different points of view.
Same ride, completely different feels.

Mine: jan29new.wmv - YouTube

and my friends: Monstercrossing in the snow on Vimeo

I have a bunch of other vid's up, all from the last 2 months when I picked up the Contour camera, but I didn't want to come in and post 10+ all at once.


----------



## mricheson (Jan 30, 2012)

These videos are giving me a massive case of wanderlust.


----------



## Scott571 (Mar 13, 2011)

Hi couchman sorry but i liked your Monstercross mates clip the best it was funny . Some of the comments being said could of been used in those video's of "**** mountain bikers say " , my favorite one " I could of cleared that but Jason held me up ." LOL


----------



## Scott571 (Mar 13, 2011)

Wish i had a Fatbike , shame over here in Australia we dont have much of it .


----------



## couchman (Dec 2, 2011)

Scott571 said:


> Hi couchman sorry but i liked your Monstercross mates clip the best it was funny . Some of the comments being said could of been used in those video's of "**** mountain bikers say " , my favorite one " I could of cleared that but Jason held me up ." LOL


Ha, no worries. Glad you enjoyed his. 
I have lot's others up and I try to give them a different feel, for better or worse. I doubt the film industry is lossing any sleep.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

27 seconds of fun. I velcroed the point-n-shoot camera to the bars, but it didn't stay put, and the resulting clip is pretty fun. Turn up the sound for great icy snow sounds.


----------



## dirtrider6 (Dec 23, 2009)

*Riding Single Track in the dark*

I let one of our fellow riders ride my Pugsley for a few minutes last week, he loved it and bought a Salsa Muckluck:thumbsup:
Weather was perfect once again.
I had 2 crashes, one over the bars, and one off a ledge..........both cought on film.


----------



## Scott571 (Mar 13, 2011)

Hi dirtrider6 are you guys allowed to take your dogs with you riding over there in the States . In Australia the National parks and wild life rangers would shoot us if we did . You guys are very lucky .


----------



## dirtrider6 (Dec 23, 2009)

Scott571 said:


> Hi dirtrider6 are you guys allowed to take your dogs with you riding over there in the States . In Australia the National parks and wild life rangers would shoot us if we did . You guys are very lucky .


It all depends where you ride, state parks no they will fine you, at Moon Lake sometimes the Dogs almost outnumber the riders!


----------



## serg23 (Jan 5, 2011)

First snow of the year!! here is the video
The good fellow, it is cool


----------



## ImaFred (May 16, 2009)

Scott571 said:


> Wish i had a Fatbike , shame over here in Australia we dont have much of it .


You've got sand right? Well get a fatty and start riding


----------



## cowboygrrl (Jan 20, 2011)

^^^^Post #961. Nice finish!


----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

cowboygrrl said:


> ^^^^Post #961. Nice finish!


+1 on that


----------



## ThreeD (Feb 7, 2008)

cowboygrrl said:


> ^^^^Post #961. Nice finish!


Plus 2 on that. Cool finish.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## yodagoat (Nov 25, 2010)

MauricioB said:


> Here's my most recent attempt at filmmaking:
> 
> My Big Fat Bike Adventure - YouTube
> 
> (edit) Ooops, or maybe this link if you don't want the embedded player...


Really enjoyed that. good choice of song.


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

*The Eagle Has Landed*


----------



## Scott571 (Mar 13, 2011)

thats a cool clip coastkid71 .


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

*More Lunar Cruising*

Great films everyone!, keep em coming :thumbsup:

Lovin this bike on real soft stuff, had a go at filming with a mono pod on the Go Pro today, 
gets real close to the action


----------



## Andy74 (Dec 11, 2011)

clap clap clap clap clap clap clap clap clap clap clap clap clap clap clap clap clap clap clap clap clap clap clap clap clap clap clap clap clap clap clap clap clap clap clap clap clap clap clap clap clap clap clap clap clap clap clap clap clap clap clap clap clap clap clap clap clap clap clap


----------



## ward (Aug 20, 2009)

*Snow, Mud, Ice, Fat Bike...*

Nice one CK! Glad to see your working w/ a boom (mono-pod). Smoothes out the hand held stuff as well as gives so many more possible views. Hope you duct tape it to the rack for some "on board" dune action!

Here's my latest. This was last Sunday on the desert hills out my back door. Same ridge I rode (& filmed) two weeks ago... little different conditions this time aye? Put the studded tires on for this one, figured there'd be some ice... 19 degrees in the morning; 40 something on my way back! talk about variable conditions! Had to "skirt" some serious mud sections on the way home (left that out).






Edit: Just added some music w/ YouTube's new Audio Swap system. Pretty cool... lets you keep your original audio and balance it w/ the music rather than completely replacing it.


----------



## Sevenz (Jul 17, 2009)

Robert Moses to Smiths Point....Long Island NY...


----------



## Scott571 (Mar 13, 2011)

Sevenz so what did the ranger have to say ?


----------



## Sevenz (Jul 17, 2009)

Scott571 said:


> Sevenz so what did the ranger have to say ?


We were on the beach section a that time and he actually yelled out from the dunes "Surly Pugsley?" So we went in a talked to him....Cool guy...Just talking about our bikes and what he was doing (GPS'ing some old squatter ruins that will be cleaned up at a later date)


----------



## Ska (Jan 12, 2004)

Thought I posted this one in the thread already but I guess not. Nothing fancy, just a good feel for what this particular ride was like.

Mellow, quiet, PERFECT solo ride along the shores of Lake Huron.

Cheers.


----------



## Steve Balogh (Feb 20, 2008)

*East Lake Huron*



Ska said:


> Thought I posted this one in the thread already but I guess not. Nothing fancy, just a good feel for what this particular ride was like.
> 
> Mellow, quiet, PERFECT solo ride along the shores of Lake Huron.
> 
> Cheers.


Where's that at? Haven't been to the Canadian shoreline in many years. Any Fatbike-friendly parks by Pinery, or go further north? Can you ride on the dunes in the summer?


----------



## velopax (Jun 10, 2007)

Sad :madman: can't watch Sevenz video because of censorship at you-tube germany


----------



## Lars Thomsen (Jul 28, 2011)

*Vinter Fatbike tour 2012*

Here's my first contribution to the Fabulating Festive Fatbike world of film:
Vinter Fatbike tour 2012.wmv - YouTube
A great day in the snow 

If the Danish version should fail, I've made a English non music version:
Winter Fatbike tour 2012.wmv - YouTube


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

*Scottish East Coast Moonlander Dune ride...*

Great films everyone :thumbsup: everyone doing there own thing on fat bikes all around the world 

My Go Pro has been returned as menu not working, so dug out the old faithfull Tachyon XC sports camera. 
SD Quality 4:3 Ratio film, but plays great on my old TV :thumbsup:

Fantastic Winter Weather here on the Scottish east coast this weekend, cold, clear and a golden light...Friend Gary was out too, so you will get some HD film from here too 
Fun in the dunes on the Surly Moonlander, once onto the top of the dunes the bikes extra float comes into its own, what an amazing bike it is...


----------



## single-trac-mind (Sep 23, 2008)

here is 3Rocs Uxbridge Ontario Canada 
on my Surly Pugsley first time using a video camera

Pugsley Rocks - YouTube


----------



## gbuckham (Apr 1, 2010)

I've been neglecting my duties as a Fat Bike film maker, so here's the latest from bonnie Scotland.


----------



## ocean breathes salty (Oct 1, 2006)

Here's a video of a 5 day trip we did recently along the Australian east coast:


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

ocean breathes salty said:


> Here's a video of a 5 day trip we did recently along the Australian east coast:


Noosa Heads? Mudgeeraba? Toowoomba? Could be just about anywhere&#8230; but doesn't quite look like Surfer's Paradise.


----------



## ocean breathes salty (Oct 1, 2006)

Leopold Porkstacker said:


> Noosa Heads? Mudgeeraba? Toowoomba? Could be just about anywhere&#8230; but doesn't quite look like Surfer's Paradise.


Further South - Woy Woy to Nelson Bay. It was cut short with a knee injury as we were shooting for Port Macquarie.


----------



## Ska (Jan 12, 2004)

Steve Balogh said:


> Where's that at? Haven't been to the Canadian shoreline in many years. Any Fatbike-friendly parks by Pinery, or go further north? Can you ride on the dunes in the summer?


Sorry it took so long to get back to you. Great questions but, unfortunately, I don't have many answers - yet.

I just got the bike in late October (finished the build in November) so the riding I've done thus far has all been quite local (not too far from the Pinery as you mentioned). The riding in the video is right outside my front door. 90% of the beach front is privately owned land but at this time of year, no one really cares that a cyclist is riding by. I don't think I will attempt these beach rides (at least in this area) during the summer months. Some landowners might get a little annoyed.

When it comes to the Dunes and the Pinery I've been meaning to get that way but every time I plan it out, something always comes up (I was supposed to go today believe it or not).

You obviously are aware of how fragile some of the area is otherwise you wouldn't have asked but, to answer your question the best I can, there are MANY areas where cycling is absolutely forbidden (and for good reason really) and they enforce it pretty heftily. There have been fines for a couple of guys I know. In saying that, there are no signs (that I'm aware of) stating that you can't ride the beaches in the area and there are plenty of access pathways in and out (avoiding any of the fragile protected dunes/grasses) so I'm planning on coming up with a good beach run this year. God knows there is plenty of open area so........I'll find something.

In a nutshell, after this summer coming up, I should (hopefully) have plenty of valuable info for you and if I get enough of a quality loop/ride together (something worth driving for) I can see me planing a fat bike ride/gathering of some sort as well for next winter.

You know, ride, eat, drink, fire, ride some more (night) etc.

I'll keep you posted.

When I finally get out to the pinery and learn more, I'll try to remember to visit back and update you.

Sorry I'm not more aware at this point in time.

Cheers.

Where are you State side?


----------



## Steve Balogh (Feb 20, 2008)

*Beaches*



Ska said:


> Sorry it took so long to get back to you. Great questions but, unfortunately, I don't have many answers - yet.
> 
> I just got the bike in late October (finished the build in November) so the riding I've done thus far has all been quite local (not too far from the Pinery as you mentioned). The riding in the video is right outside my front door. 90% of the beach front is privately owned land but at this time of year, no one really cares that a cyclist is riding by. I don't think I will attempt these beach rides (at least in this area) during the summer months. Some landowners might get a little annoyed.
> 
> ...


I'm in between Detroit and Ann Arbor. Back in the late 80' - early 90's when I lived further east a friend of mine and I would head out to Ipperwash, Pinery, Goderich. We did one trip out to Tobermory. I remember driving on a beach, I believe Suable, where thay have windsurfing competitions. Didn't take up mountainbiking until 94. We mostly just hiked dunes, camped, hung out at the beach, sometimes brought a good size crowd with us.

FYI - No need to discuss Ipperwash :nono: bad subject I'm aware of, was one of my favorite places to hike dunes.

I take it waterlines can be private property in Canada? Stateside in Michigan most all beaches can be walked provided you stay 500' from the houses. Sometimes property owners will even chase out kayakers that get too close, but they have no right.


----------



## timhMN (Sep 13, 2010)

*Arrowhead135 - 2012*

My experience on the Arrowhead135 this year, from training through the race:






Arrowhead135 (2012) on Vimeo


----------



## Jaredbe (Aug 6, 2007)

timhMN said:


> My experience on the Arrowhead135 this year, from training through the race:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow great video and story told. Thanks.


----------



## headhunterracing (Jun 11, 2010)

Minnesota River Bottoms Winter on Vimeo


----------



## gbuckham (Apr 1, 2010)

*Lumsdaine Shore*

Was feeling rather bored with all this normal beach riding stuff, so I went somewhere more challenging instead.






And Part 2... the "UP" bit.


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

Having walked down there as a kid with my dad and passed above last year, then watched your film i am thinking `need to have a go at riding that` 

May dig out the Dainese knee and elbow armour in case it all goes a bit `Pete Tong` 
One giant leap for mankind... :thumbsup:

Well filmed Gary


----------



## gbuckham (Apr 1, 2010)

coastkid71 said:


> Having walked down there as a kid with my dad and passed above last year, then watched your film i am thinking `need to have a go at riding that`
> 
> May dig out the Dainese knee and elbow armour in case it all goes a bit `Pete Tong`
> One giant leap for mankind... :thumbsup:
> ...


Go for it, Bruce! Quite a lot of it is "rideable" just depends how brave/reckless/skilled you are. There's a lot of hidden scree rock in the grass sections and it's a long way down if you fall.

That was probably the first Pugsley down there, perhaps even the first bicycle. You would be the first Moonlander.


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

Today at Gullane with Andy, Fine winter sun on the east coast, enjoyed with jelly babies and whisky 

SD 4;3 ratio Tachyon filmed again,


----------



## Johnclimber (Jan 9, 2008)

Househusband owns a fat bike, the world has ended ;-)


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

*Horse & Bike beachride*

Beachride today at John Muir Park, East Lothian, Scotland,
Riding the Moonlander, along with friends Andy on his Mukluk and his wife Kat on her horse Orion


----------



## SADDLE TRAMP (Aug 26, 2010)

Gary:

Lots of pushing and climbing...more than I would care to do...at one spot there
I could see your bike going downhill on its own if your grip was lost.

CK:

Enjoyed the horse...good contrast of prints in the sand.


----------



## dirtrider6 (Dec 23, 2009)

flying pumpkin 185 and myself did an all Fat Bike night ride at the Moon on Tuesday night, what a great night for a ride.


----------



## Ska (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## Nothing's impossible (Mar 5, 2012)

So this is the place to put movies

Nice stuff!
This is where the fork comes in handy:
sandman in gedinne - YouTube


----------



## Ska (Jan 12, 2004)

Nothing's impossible said:


> So this is the place to put movies
> 
> Nice stuff!
> This is where the fork comes in handy:
> sandman in gedinne - YouTube


One leg!! You're rad, brother!! :thumbsup:

I love that. Thanks for being cool and not letting the BS life throws at you get you down. Inspirational stuff right there.

Cheers,
Ska


----------



## Nothing's impossible (Mar 5, 2012)

Ska said:


> One leg!! You're rad, brother!! :thumbsup:
> 
> I love that. Thanks for being cool and not letting the BS life throws at you get you down. Inspirational stuff right there.
> 
> ...


Thx,

Some more people were inspired blankenberge beachrace.avi - YouTube
The beachrace would have been even more inspiring with floyds, but the nice thing about the sandman is that the same setup works for sand, dirt, pavement, beach,.. 
Only for extreme mud the Nate needs to come on!


----------



## gbuckham (Apr 1, 2010)

Good to see lots of riders posting new videos here. Always something interesting to watch.






Trying out some new rear lights - Magicshine MJ-808's.:thumbsup:


----------



## jboalick (Jan 27, 2012)

*Pugsley Video*

I posted in the wrong place before but now I know where to put it. 
ASTRO PUGS.wmv - YouTube


----------



## Toni Lund (Dec 19, 2006)

A short clip from yesterday of the awesome snow crust conditions:


----------



## jboalick (Jan 27, 2012)

dirtrider6 said:


> flying pumpkin 185 and myself did an all Fat Bike night ride at the Moon on Tuesday night, what a great night for a ride.


Looks like fun! I bet the dog had a blast.


----------



## jboalick (Jan 27, 2012)

coastkid71 said:


> Beachride today at John Muir Park, East Lothian, Scotland,
> Riding the Moonlander, along with friends Andy on his Mukluk and his wife Kat on her horse Orion


The angle that the picture in the video still is taken makes it look like you have a horse head mounted on the front of your handel bars.:thumbsup: I bet if marketed this would make a cool addition to any fat bike for the warrior spirit in all of us.


----------



## gbuckham (Apr 1, 2010)

Fatbike Films Thread on Page 2? Cannot be having that!






And another...


----------



## Nothing's impossible (Mar 5, 2012)

Some inmpressions of the sandman gathering by flupke

Sandman meeting n°1.mov - YouTube


----------



## ward (Aug 20, 2009)

Nothing's impossible said:


> Some inmpressions of the sandman gathering by flupke
> 
> Sandman meeting n°1.mov - YouTube


See lot's of "Flame's" all in one place. Would love to see some spec's on those forks! Just how wide are they? Do you have to run the narrow 47's or 50's or can 65's or even 80's squeeze in? And will we ever see them on this side of the pond??


----------



## jboalick (Jan 27, 2012)

gbuckham said:


> Fatbike Films Thread on Page 2? Cannot be having that!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice views, wish I could ride there. Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Nothing's impossible (Mar 5, 2012)

ward said:


> See lot's of "Flame's" all in one place. Would love to see some spec's on those forks! Just how wide are they? Do you have to run the narrow 47's or 50's or can 65's or even 80's squeeze in? And will we ever see them on this side of the pond??


El camino loco can give the answer 
The sandman is shipped over the "difficult to cycle" pond, whether the forks are sold seperately? El camino loco can give the answer

There is space for bigger rim/ tyre, Larry or nate on a 80 mm should work fine I Guess, but a 100 mm/ BFL probably won't fit. What will work, El camino loco can tell you.....


----------



## _grimm (Mar 10, 2012)

Cruising on ski tracks and testing few different angles with GoPro.

Fatback + GoPro Hero2 - YouTube


----------



## Nothing's impossible (Mar 5, 2012)

sandman meet and greet 1 - YouTube


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

*Spring low tides ride*

Last weekend we had the lowest of the spring tides following Thursdays full moon.
from 0.3 meters low tide around 10am to 5.9 meters high tide at 3.30pm!
One of 3 films riding rocks only exposed a few times a year, and checking out some ship wrecks...


----------



## gbuckham (Apr 1, 2010)

Great weather for a wee road ride in the Scottish Borders.


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

*Springtime woodland trails*

And up the road from the Scottish Borders in East Lothian,
a day on the trails on the Pugsley in local estates where i grew up...


----------



## Outsider (Jan 1, 2007)

A short video from an overnighter on snow crust two weeks ago:


----------



## nelzbycks (Jun 3, 2011)

I don't know if this was posted before, but I was wondering how this happened & if it was someone on here? I hope the moonlander I'm about to buy holds up better than this!

Broke Bike Bob limps home.MP4 - YouTube


----------



## thesilversurfer (Oct 25, 2011)

Ahh poor guy


----------



## Drew Diller (Jan 4, 2010)

I wonder if that's the same Bob I know that broke a purple Pug frame. If so, he's a gentle giant of a man.


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

That is a shame, a purple pug too! :cryin:


----------



## Drew Diller (Jan 4, 2010)

coastkid71 said:


> That is a shame, a purple pug too! :cryin:


IF it is the same frame, it's being repaired =)


----------



## _grimm (Mar 10, 2012)

Some more cruising in the backyard, winter is not over yet 

Backyard fatbiking - YouTube


----------



## nelzbycks (Jun 3, 2011)

_grimm said:


> Some more cruising in the backyard, winter is not over yet
> 
> Backyard fatbiking - YouTube


Winter never came in the Philadelphia area.


----------



## gbuckham (Apr 1, 2010)

*Talla Water*

Up in the Tweedsmuir Hills in the Scottish Borders yesterday. Temp was 20 degrees, scorchio!


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

*Surly Pugsley; The Secret Trail*

Re - Edit of a film from last year that was too long


----------



## smurfybloke (Nov 10, 2010)

*Fat Bikehaar*

A foggy ride on Dunbar's coast in Scotland. Five riders: four on fat bikes and one on Orion the horse. Friend Tom's first proper beach ride on a fat bike, borrowing Coastkid's Pugsley.

...and chips (fries)! :thumbsup:

GoPro really struggled in the dim light, hence black and white.


----------



## davedivided (Mar 31, 2011)

*Good Shooting*



jason-l said:


> A foggy ride on Dunbar's coast in Scotland. Five riders: four on fat bikes and one on Orion the horse. Friend Tom's first proper beach ride on a fat bike, borrowing Coastkid's Pugsley.
> 
> ...and chips (fries)! :thumbsup:
> 
> GoPro really struggled in the dim light, hence black and white.


Incredibly Shot. The BW was totally refreshing to me. Your techniques are really dynamic. I am so glad that folks are evolving away from mounting a jiggly camera atop their heads and blasting down some wooded trail with a 3mm lense!

Thanks for the beautiful imagery.:thumbsup:


----------



## Nothing's impossible (Mar 5, 2012)

Yeah, cool video, and the tandem is awesome!


----------



## woody_8_5 (Aug 1, 2006)

*Cuyuna Lakes Mountain Bike Trail Spring Opener / March 24, 2012*

Cuyuna Lakes Mountain Bike Trail Spring Opener / March 24, 2012 - YouTube :thumbsup:
Cheers


----------



## Orkje (May 3, 2006)

Nice vid, davedivided! The black and white shots really enhance the atmosphere.


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

It was Jason-l that made the film Orkje  

It is an amazing made film, considering the light with the sea fog - known as Harr here on the east coast of Scotland and N.E. England


----------



## smurfybloke (Nov 10, 2010)

coastkid71 said:


> It was Jason-l that made the film Orkje
> 
> It is an amazing made film, considering the light with the sea fog - known as Harr here on the east coast of Scotland and N.E. England


Thanks Orkje and Bruce


----------



## ward (Aug 20, 2009)

Very Nice Jason!! Loved the tires under water and everything else too! And the chill music... and "I think I'll have the fish" too...:thumbsup:


----------



## ward (Aug 20, 2009)

*White Pass Fat Bikin'*

Here's my latest. I filmed this same loop a little over a year ago w/ the Tachyon... this time in HD w/ a GoPro and a Panisonic TM700. Got up in the 40's up there last Saturday. Surface was a little "punchy" where the sun shined allot... had to run 'em pretty low to stay "afloat". Still able to keep a pretty good pace though. Got allot firmer about an hour after I was done and frozen solid the next morning.


----------



## dirtrider6 (Dec 23, 2009)

Riding the Fatbike at Moon Lake Park on our sweet Single Track.


----------



## shoo (Nov 11, 2008)

*Short ride on my Fatback*

I have been enjoying the video's here for awhile, thought I should give it a try. As expected so much to learn. Here is my first video.
Regards,
Steven





Fatback_ Bicycle_Run from Steven on Vimeo.

<ns&bns&bns&bns&bns&bns&bns&bns&bns&b>


----------



## Nothing's impossible (Mar 5, 2012)

woody_8_5 said:


> Cuyuna Lakes Mountain Bike Trail Spring Opener / March 24, 2012 - YouTube :thumbsup:
> Cheers


:thumbsup:

Nice trail, nice video!


----------



## _grimm (Mar 10, 2012)

Cruising on crust few days ago:

Fatbiking_on_Crust.mov - YouTube


----------



## jboalick (Jan 27, 2012)

*Pugsley and Me*

Recent outings with pugsley. 
PUGSLEY & ME.wmv - YouTube


----------



## shoo (Nov 11, 2008)

Nice variety of terrain there. Cool!



jboalick said:


> Recent outings with pugsley.
> PUGSLEY & ME.wmv - YouTube


----------



## Sewered Rider (Jan 18, 2011)

*Life's a beach and then you ride.*

Lifes a beach and then you ride. | Facebook


----------



## jboalick (Jan 27, 2012)

shoo said:


> Nice variety of terrain there. Cool!


Thanks. I need to quit filming now and just ride for a while. It takes up a lot of time to get some decent shots.


----------



## Insainio (Nov 4, 2011)

*Purgatory Ski Resort Ride*

Our local ski area allowed us to load up the fatbikes and take a run after the lifts closed. The area was experiencing record highs at the time so the snow was super soft which made the riding challenging.

Purgatory Fatbiking - YouTube


----------



## Steve Balogh (Feb 20, 2008)

*St. Fatty's Day Race in Northern Michigan*

Did a Fatbike race last weekend (skinny's were allowed too) on a golf course in northern Michigan. There's a Gomez sighting in the beginning also:


----------



## Orkje (May 3, 2006)

> Purgatory Fatbiking - YouTube


That looks like fun!


----------



## dirtrider6 (Dec 23, 2009)

No flashy filming here, just a Pugsley flying through rough and rocky single track, god I love this bike!


----------



## jboalick (Jan 27, 2012)

*Video Montage*

Video clips from this year. That is it for a while





Untitled from john boalick on Vimeo.


----------



## smurfybloke (Nov 10, 2010)

Friends Andy (on his Mukluk), Tom (borrowing Coastkid's generously loaned Pug), and I (on my Pug) enjoyed a three day fat bike ride around Loch Etive, Scotland last week. Fat tyres, fires, changeable weather, Highlands scenery and a boat crossing. Maybe we missed a one-off excuse to buy Alpacka rafts! 

Bit cobbled-together with the limited footage I grabbed, but here it is:


----------



## ward (Aug 20, 2009)

Loved it Jason!! :thumbsup:


----------



## woody_8_5 (Aug 1, 2006)

2 Fatty's put the hurt on the skinny tire gang! :thumbsup:

Cuyuna Lakes Mountain Bike Trail - YouTube


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

Another Moonie film from original pics and film, watch those dogs run on the dunes!  :thumbsup:


----------



## thesilversurfer (Oct 25, 2011)

Fantastic video Jason, loved it


----------



## Fortyfour (Feb 23, 2010)

*Fatness*

Been loving my new fat. Here's some action:


----------



## Steve Balogh (Feb 20, 2008)

*+1*



thesilversurfer said:


> Fantastic video Jason, loved it


+1. A lot of these Scottish vids, especially this one ought to be collaborated into a full-length movie. I'd buy the first copy. Makes me want to visit Scotland regardless of biking opportunities. I once sat through a coworker's vacation vid from England with all the usual tourist attractions - those don't even come close to what these fatbikers from Scotland are putting out.:thumbsup:


----------



## Nothing's impossible (Mar 5, 2012)

Hunting for wolves - YouTube


----------



## Nothing's impossible (Mar 5, 2012)

Hunting for wolves - YouTube


----------



## Outsider (Jan 1, 2007)

I took another shot at making a video from my Lapland trip last summer.


----------



## dirtrider6 (Dec 23, 2009)

Riding my Pugs on rocky technical single track 4-20-12


----------



## druidh (Aug 25, 2004)

First effort.

Lo Go Pro - YouTube

I'm going to try a film sesson with repeated passes etc and then see if it's worth investing in a better camera.


----------



## SmooveP (Nov 30, 2007)

dirtrider6 said:


> Riding my Pugs on rocky technical single track 4-20-12


Nice terrain. Where is that?


----------



## dirtrider6 (Dec 23, 2009)

SmooveP said:


> Nice terrain. Where is that?


N.E. PA.
HCGA land, a bunch of hunters/motorcycle/MTB guys got together and bought around 350 acres, they started building mtb trail there last year, very unique obstacles and terrain.
Here is a link to a open invite of the Friday night Pasta rides, we do a ride then sit around a huge fire pit eating whatever everybody brought that night, really good time.:thumbsup:

http://forums.mtbr.com/pennsylvania...asta-mtb-rides-starting-3-16-12-a-769954.html


----------



## gbuckham (Apr 1, 2010)

Another compilation celebrating Fat Biking.


----------



## mountainbaker (Feb 3, 2012)

the music. argh.


----------



## gbuckham (Apr 1, 2010)

gbs said:


> the music. argh.


Nothing wrong with the music. ;-) What would you suggest?


----------



## ward (Aug 20, 2009)

Outsider said:


> I took another shot at making a video from my Lapland trip last summer.


Love it Outsider! Inspirational! Hope you don't mind if I share this one. Couple friends & I planning a bike packing trip next month in an "outback-ish" area of Washington State.


----------



## Bikepatroltommy (Oct 17, 2009)

A great Fatbike video!!!


----------



## gbuckham (Apr 1, 2010)

Outsider said:


> I took another shot at making a video from my Lapland trip last summer.


Now seriously thinking about buying tent, sleeping bag, etc. Excellent.

Question - how did you do the clips where you seem to pan across the frame?


----------



## Outsider (Jan 1, 2007)

ward said:


> Love it Outsider! Inspirational! Hope you don't mind if I share this one. Couple friends & I planning a bike packing trip next month in an "outback-ish" area of Washington State.


Thanks. Go ahead and share it, I put it on the internet for people to see.



gbuckham said:


> Now seriously thinking about buying tent, sleeping bag, etc. Excellent.
> 
> Question - how did you do the clips where you seem to pan across the frame?


The panning is done afterwards in the video editor (Sony Vegas Movie Studio Platinum 11). There is not room to do much because you quickly loose resolution (the EOS 60D HD resolution is quite poor), but I think even a small pan or zoom make it more dynamic. At least that's the idea.


----------



## Moe Ped (Aug 24, 2009)

gbuckham said:


> Nothing wrong with the music. ;-) What would you suggest?


Great video and selection of music!

"gbs" needs to find the mute button if his musical sensibilities are being upset.


----------



## Tibor (Nov 22, 2011)

...went on my testride and forgot the camera at home...only had a Iphone and a free hand...
...i'll do a better one when i find the time, maybe next week...

*EDIT: at least i reuploaded the video reedited to a more common style...its still to long in a lot of sequences... but hey its my first bike video... *


----------



## dirtrider6 (Dec 23, 2009)

We started off at the Moon, and went off on an adventure ride, making our own trail, and where there was trail it was overgrown with pickers and blown down trees. The scenery was very cool on the way.


----------



## gbuckham (Apr 1, 2010)

Not many fat bikes in shot in this video but filmed entirely from a fat bike, so I hope that counts. Took part on the Pedal to Parliament ride yesterday in Edinburgh, riding along with 2500 other rides from The Meadows down to the Scottish Parliament buildings in Holyrood Park, there to meet MP's and had over a petition. Thoroughly enjoyed the day.


----------



## woody_8_5 (Aug 1, 2006)

Rode a BMX track for the first time yesterday. It was fun!


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

*UK FatBike Gathering 2 - South Lakes*


----------



## Steve Balogh (Feb 20, 2008)

*Yankee Springs Race*

From a XC race I did two weeks ago, noted a couple of friends along the way:


----------



## ward (Aug 20, 2009)

coastkid71 said:


>


Looks like you guy's had a great trip! Looks like you added a few riders this time. Going to have to answer with a "Northwest Fatbikers Meet II" ASAP!


----------



## Nothing's impossible (Mar 5, 2012)

houffalize MTB - YouTube

a ride between other normal bikes, the larry had sometimes problems with the mud and I had a difficult time following in the climbs!


----------



## shoo (Nov 11, 2008)

Looks like it was a fun ride. Love the way you roll up on and then right past people on "normal bikes". It appears that it wasn't just Larry having trouble with the mud.

Your camera is very smooth, would you share your mounting technique?

Cheers,
Steen



Nothing's impossible said:


> houffalize MTB - YouTube
> 
> a ride between other normal bikes, the larry had sometimes problems with the mud and I had a difficult time following in the climbs!


----------



## Nothing's impossible (Mar 5, 2012)

THX, but no secrets, 

It is just a drift HD mounted on the steering bar. 
i made a camera mount out of an old lightmount.

I guess it is smooth because my ride is smooth: 1 bar in the tire and a suspended fork?


----------



## shoo (Nov 11, 2008)

Thanks! It is smooth. You have it dialed.

Steven



Nothing's impossible said:


> THX, but no secrets,
> 
> I guess it is smooth because my ride is smooth: 1 bar in the tire and a suspended fork?


----------



## gbuckham (Apr 1, 2010)

*PoP 100 - Yellowcraigs*






My 100th Pugsey on Patrol video, filmed in a field of oil seed rape in East Lothian, Scotland. Trying out the new helmet as well.


----------



## SADDLE TRAMP (Aug 26, 2010)

Thanks Gary.

Can't get over how much Scotland is not unlike things here on the
west side of the mountains in the Pacific Northwest.

How are you liking the new helmet? I like the idea of the goggles, seem
ideal for wind and rain protection. On my list for replacement time.


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

*Saturday beachride...*

Two films from Saturday


----------



## alanm (Sep 2, 2009)

*Weekend ride*

Guys / Girls,

Here's a teaser for you. Tested the Fat Yuba lookalike on the weekend.

Marvel loch cycling trip - YouTube

Bush types and gear on bike - YouTube

Enjoy,
Al


----------



## gbuckham (Apr 1, 2010)

Posted about 5 videos from last weeks holiday, here's a couple.


----------



## noish (Sep 19, 2009)

*Fat and single on Thunder Mtn*


----------



## gbuckham (Apr 1, 2010)

*Fat Bike on an Island*


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

*High Tides beach ride around North Berwick, 4,6,12.*

What do you do when its a holiday Monday and a mid day 5.6 meter high tide so no use for a FatBike Tour?
Go for a beach ride with your mates of course! :thumbsup:

SD film with the Tachyon XC camera, not ace quality but nice and quick to edit and publish :thumbsup:


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

*Dawn Low Tide Ride...*

From high tide to low tide 

Go Pro HD helmet cam footage...


----------



## iggs (Oct 18, 2007)

4th June 2012 Al Qudra Desert Fat Bike Ride - Surly Moonlander from Ian Ganderton on Vimeo.


----------



## gbuckham (Apr 1, 2010)

coastkid71 said:


> From high tide to low tide
> 
> Go Pro HD helmet cam footage...


Nice Vid, Bruce!


----------



## gbuckham (Apr 1, 2010)

iggs said:


> 4th June 2012 Al Qudra Desert Fat Bike Ride - Surly Moonlander from Ian Ganderton on Vimeo.


Iggs, enjoyed watching that! I worked in Saudi Arabia for 6 months some years ago and wish I'd had a fat bike then - but they prpbably hadn't been invented yet!


----------



## gbuckham (Apr 1, 2010)

Short ride last Tuesday evening in the Moorfoot Hills.


----------



## Outsider (Jan 1, 2007)

gbuckham said:


> Short ride last Tuesday evening in the Moorfoot Hills.
> ...


Nice film Gary, I really liked the mood in it.


----------



## Steve Balogh (Feb 20, 2008)

*Heartbeat*



iggs said:


> Al Qudra Desert Fat Bike Ride - Surly Moonlander


Funny, I've noticed this on some of my vids with a chestcam, but I can only hear it when playing the audio through my studio monitors - the rider's heartbeat. Yours was coming through loud and clear after your tumble. Nice vid, giving me the urge to go ride the dunes on the other side of my state.


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

Playing on some rocks and the sand on my first visit to a beach. This one's Sandy Point State Park in Annapolis, Maryland. Warning: this sucka's unedited and kinda long.


----------



## DavidJohn (May 7, 2012)

Nice testicle cam view..  .. and where's Hans Rey when you need him.. 

DJ


----------



## DirtDad (May 12, 2002)

My latest fatbike beach ride. I did a whole bunch of things different this time. I like them all, but they all need fine tuning. The results were OK anyway, I say. Click on the cog icon and make it HD, too.


----------



## jboalick (Jan 27, 2012)

*Beach Bikepacking Trip*





 or




In case other link is blocked by youtube

Overnight camping trip to the barrier Island Shackleford Banks in North Carolina. Video was shot with really cheap video camera so quality is not that great. Thanks Pugsley for the good times.Thanks park service for letting me slide with the bike


----------



## scottybinwv (Jun 29, 2010)

this vid sucks compaired to most but I am on a fat bike


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

*Mid Week Evening ride on the coast*

Soon be mid summer here in Scotland and the warm evenings have arrived :thumbsup:


----------



## yodagoat (Nov 25, 2010)

words and pics here

mikeworld: The Old Schoolhouse, Altandhu


----------



## gbowen444 (Feb 14, 2008)

First ride on my new Mukluk. Very wet but heaps of fun.


----------



## motorman (May 30, 2011)

I haven't been on this thread for a while, that is a great video Mike :thumbsup:

Here is a wee video of my first time out with my new GoPro.

The excessive rain & mist have made filming rather difficult, but having a blast playing around with the new toy

£210 for Hero2 & 32GB card...you gotta love America :thumbsup:


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

Nice playground you have there gbowen444 :thumbsup:

MM see its raining up the coast at you too!  Have you ever looked for signitures and dates on the WW2 Anti tank blocks up there?, likin the pill box :thumbsup:


----------



## motorman (May 30, 2011)

I have never seen any (So far), but everything around here was built around 1940

Some good info here..

http://www.forestry.gov.uk/pdf/FCSLossieWWIIbooklet.pdf/$file/FCSLossieWWIIbooklet.pdf

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lars Thomsen (Jul 28, 2011)

*A little water from above ;-)*

A wet ride:




With the weather forecast saying rain the next 30 days
and last month was the wettest in many years,
we were tired of waiting for better weather and just went for it&#8230;
and yes the rain came


----------



## fatsimon mk2 (May 14, 2012)

Liar that looked like it was more river than trail


----------



## fatsimon mk2 (May 14, 2012)

Stupid tablet keyboard meant Lars not liar


----------



## gbuckham (Apr 1, 2010)

Up in the hills on Sunday. :thumbsup:


----------



## DavidJohn (May 7, 2012)

Thanks Gary.. That was awesome.. Your vids always are.. and they keep getting better and better.. It's like I expect David Attenborough to start talking half way through.. Thanks for taking the time to film all those shots yourself without a film crew and all that editing time that I'm sure most people don't realize how much work it is.. Cheers.. :thumbsup:

DJ


----------



## motorman (May 30, 2011)

48hrs spent in the Far North West coast of scotland. Filmed in Scourie, Durness, Sandwood bay & Faraid head.

Sit back & enjoy the view :thumbsup:


----------



## DavidJohn (May 7, 2012)

First beach ride. on Vimeo

Winter ride at the Schanck. on Vimeo


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

*Surly Moonlander; Riding rocks at Seacliff*

Fun on the rocks today at Seacliff, East Lothian, S.E. Scotland, while riding with Jason and Richie (Saltyman) who drove north from Newcastle


----------



## DavidJohn (May 7, 2012)

I went from a day on the water doing a down-winder to the bike shop to pick up my Moonlander.. seen at the end of this vid.

DJ


----------



## Nothing's impossible (Mar 5, 2012)

ST-Izaire & sandman - YouTube

The tire got of the rim at 55 km/h after a flat during the climb! 
Luckily on the pavement so I felt it in time and not on the nice technical and steep walking path just afterwards!


----------



## motorman (May 30, 2011)

coastkid71 said:


> Fun on the rocks today at Seacliff, East Lothian, S.E. Scotland, while riding with Jason and Richie (Saltyman) who drove north from Newcastle


Looks like you lads had another fun day:thumbsup: Not fair, I'm back at work now :nono:

Something missing from your vid CK....soundtrack...here let me help you with that...


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

Thanks Motorman :thumbsup:


----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

Kick Start ! Wow I do remember that


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

*East Coast Fatbiking - July 2012*


----------



## CloudCasters (Jul 29, 2012)

Im not sure but is that a swamp hes riding in ...?? I thought boats go in swamps...


----------



## LIRider (Jan 30, 2012)

A quick clip from a group ride the other night

Contour | Stories | Humming Along


----------



## DavidJohn (May 7, 2012)

Here's my latest vid.. Shame I had the camera angled a bit too far down.

Here.. Cape Wooolamai beach ride. on Vimeo

DJ


----------



## Loudviking (Oct 23, 2011)

DavidJohn said:


> Here's my latest vid.. Shame I had the camera angled a bit too far down.
> 
> Here.. Cape Wooolamai beach ride. on Vimeo
> 
> DJ


Enjoyed that video very much, made me smile in the serenity.
What is the name of the song or artist? Fit the video perfectly.:thumbsup:


----------



## Nothing's impossible (Mar 5, 2012)

Mountainbike with one leg in Millau - YouTube


----------



## DavidJohn (May 7, 2012)

Loudviking said:


> Enjoyed that video very much, made me smile in the serenity.
> What is the name of the song or artist? Fit the video perfectly.:thumbsup:


Thanks.. The music is from 'Cafe Del Mar' .. Amazon.com: Cafe Del Mar: the Best of: Music

The song is called 'Adios Ayer' .. It's nice 'chill out' music.. 

DJ


----------



## DavidJohn (May 7, 2012)

Nothing's impossible said:


> Mountainbike with one leg in Millau - YouTube


Great vid.. and awesome job showing nothing's impossible.. :thumbsup:

DJ


----------



## Nothing's impossible (Mar 5, 2012)

DavidJohn said:


> Great vid.. and awesome job showing nothing's impossible.. :thumbsup:
> 
> DJ


thx, and the best parts are not even on camera (stupid thing has memory issues/ dead battery or is just at home when the fun/ **** your pants part begin!


----------



## gbuckham (Apr 1, 2010)

*Couple of videos from rides in the Lammermuir Hills.*











Thanks for viewing.


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

*`Big Fat Larry` cam*


----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

Big Fat Larry Cam = :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:


----------



## scottybinwv (Jun 29, 2010)

more lame trail riding POV

BWF park ride on Vimeo


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

First video, it took ages but hopefully wont take as long next time.






Lynton Trails, Adelaide, South Australia . from bs on Vimeo.


----------



## DavidJohn (May 7, 2012)

Great job on your first vid.. :thumbsup:

How did you get the vid to appear without it just being a link?

DJ


----------



## Orkje (May 3, 2006)

Nice trails, ozzybmx!


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

DavidJohn said:


> Great job on your first vid.. :thumbsup:
> 
> How did you get the vid to appear without it just being a link?
> 
> DJ


Cheers guys, the ride took only 30-45 mins longer than usual collecting footage, the video editing took 8 hours 

DJ copy and paste the full embed code straight on here. If you click on embed on the side of the video you will see the code.


----------



## DavidJohn (May 7, 2012)

ozzybmx said:


> Cheers guys, the ride took only 30-45 mins longer than usual collecting footage, the video editing took 8 hours
> 
> DJ copy and paste the full embed code straight on here. If you click on embed on the side of the video you will see the code.


Thanks.. I'll try and get my latest vid working.

DJ






Cape Wooolamai beach ride. from DavidJohn on Vimeo.


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Heres a shorty i made from my ride today. Watch in HD.


----------



## motorman (May 30, 2011)

Scottish Summer sunset


----------



## DavidJohn (May 7, 2012)

Very nice.. and beautiful sunset.

DJ


----------



## fatsimon mk2 (May 14, 2012)

cool vid (got to hurry up and talk the wife into letting me get a fat bike)


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

*Surly Pugsley; local hills xc ride*

It is really hot and muggy here at 25C + and very humid.

Those over the pond probably do not think this is very hot but here in the UK it is with our weather conditions. like how at -20c folk start dropping off... 

I was out on the Pugsley this morning around the East side of the local Garlton Hills. After more heavy rain there was knee deep cattle hoof footprints and it was very muddy off of the Ridge road on the many single track trails made by the passage of hooves, but it was a change from the coast and taking the Pugsley instead of the semi fat Karate Monkey 29er was a good choice for when crossing those wet hoof print areas...
Only 10 miles on the trip but out for over 4 hours as i took the Go Pro and did some filming, as always the Go pro seems to flatten the steepness of slopes ridden, some are steep, esp without dropping the seat...


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Looks awesome !


----------



## drofluf (Dec 12, 2010)

motorman said:


> Scottish Summer sunset


Great video!

What's the music?


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Watch in HD. Im getting quicker at this editing, this only took 40 mins to make :thumbsup:


----------



## 350plus (Dec 17, 2007)

Hi guys,

This thread is full of awesome videos, great motivation to ride theses fat machines everywhere :thumbsup:

I've been having some fun with my Pugs this summer, so here's a video of a ride in the beaches of northern Portugal:


----------



## Outsider (Jan 1, 2007)

A little video practicing in the rain:






A Sunday Ride from Peter Nylund on Vimeo.


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

*Fat BOB & Surly Pugsley*


----------



## motorman (May 30, 2011)

Excellent "truckin" film :thumbsup:
I'm considering one of those cheap e-bay trailers for exactly that reason - firewood


----------



## Nothing's impossible (Mar 5, 2012)

The fat bob is really the end!!


----------



## Nothing's impossible (Mar 5, 2012)

The fat familie bike:






Or the wife and the kids come by car, picknick, some sightseeing and the ride goes on!


----------



## Nothing's impossible (Mar 5, 2012)

An old dry riverbed in Ainsa, from the campsite to the start of a trail.


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Very nice :thumbsup:


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

First ride on the new bike.






Fox Creek trails, Mt Crawford, Adelaide, South Australia. from bs on Vimeo.

*WATCH IN HD*


----------



## Nothing's impossible (Mar 5, 2012)

With a normal hardtail these stairs would take some rding skills, with the sandman you can continue the sight seeing!:thumbsup:


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

*Midweek evening beachride...*


----------



## Johnclimber (Jan 9, 2008)

Great video, I like the singletrack down to the beach


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

You will have driven over the bridges on the A1 i was underneath there John, its right on the East Lothian/ berwickshire county border :thumbsup:


----------



## gbuckham (Apr 1, 2010)

Back to the local favourite for fat biking, the midget sub wrecks on Aberlady Bay.


----------



## Nothing's impossible (Mar 5, 2012)

A quick visit to ainsa! 
I realy enjoyed riding this! Some heavy climbs were just to heavy to ride, but the reward


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

*More from the Scottish east coast...*


----------



## gbuckham (Apr 1, 2010)

*Lowther Hills*

Saturday last saw me and Pugsley up in the Lowther Hills above Wanlockhead in south west Scotland. A relatively easy ride on the tarmac access road.


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

You guys are putting out great vids! My contribution is a little rocky fun at the Enchanted Forest in Maryland.


----------



## SmooveP (Nov 30, 2007)

Drevil said:


> You guys are putting out great vids! My contribution is a little rocky fun at the Enchanted Forest in Maryland.


Nice. My favorite kind of trail features!


----------



## Nothing's impossible (Mar 5, 2012)

Drevil, nice place:eekster: and nice video!:thumbsup:


----------



## gbuckham (Apr 1, 2010)

*Bowbeat Hill*

Out in the hills again last saturday, this time to visit the wind farm on Bowbeat Hill in the Moorofot Hills of the Southern Uplands.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

A few months back I upgraded to a new iMac and somehow lost my old YouTube account (baconfister) credentials. So, today I created a new account. I then made this boring-ass film of me riding my 9:zero:7 up a rather technical and relatively steep trail near where I live:




And here's the Strava telemetry from the ride:


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

And here I am riding the same fully rigid 9:zero:7 fatbike up a trail (Rocky Ridge) that is well known for the number of people helicoptered out:


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

&#8230;and again, the same trail as above, but in the downhill direction-the direction one goes if they want an expensive helicopter ride if they aren't careful :nono:


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

*Surly Pugsleys; Autumn Beachride 30,9,12*

SD filmed on a Tachyon 2010 Xc sports camera. East Lothian, Scotland.
Gullane Point along to North Berwick then return to Gullane with friend Eddie on Surly Pugsleys.


----------



## Fat Bob (Mar 5, 2004)

coastkid71 said:


> SD filmed on a Tachyon 2010 Xc sports camera. East Lothian, Scotland.
> Gullane Point along to North Berwick then return to Gullane with friend Eddie on Surly Pugsleys.


I always look forward to your films


----------



## gbuckham (Apr 1, 2010)

Had planned for a strenuous ride in the hills last weekend but opted for an easy ride at the coast instead.






P.S. Liked you last vid, Bruce/Coastkid.


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

*WE3FAT North Yorkshire Moors October 2012*

Some highlights from a fantastic weekend


----------



## DavidJohn (May 7, 2012)

Great vid.. That's a lot of Fat bikes.. Must have been awesome.. 

DJ


----------



## DavidJohn (May 7, 2012)

Not a real Fat bike vid.. Unless you're 4 yrs old.. Then they would be pretty fat.. 

DJ

hellion first ramp - YouTube


----------



## mybrainhurts (Sep 8, 2007)

*Rainbows and Unicorns...*






a perfect fall day in the Yukon


----------



## mybrainhurts (Sep 8, 2007)

*and again*


----------



## ward (Aug 20, 2009)

*Northwest Fatbikers*

Our latest group ride... same weekend as the U.K. Fatbikers...


----------



## nlongfx (Oct 16, 2012)

Some fun on the Mukluk at Northwest Park.


----------



## Saw (Mar 24, 2012)

mybrainhurts said:


>


Great ending on this one! :thumbsup:


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

*Autumn day at Gullane Point*

Only 24 Miles as the crow flys from Scotland captial city of Edinburgh but a world away from the hustle and bustle of the City 
A relaxed day riding the coast with friends Andy & Jane from Yorkshire, and Richie and Jason. A cold crisp clear day with a big swell pushing waves in from the North Sea to the Firth of Forth Estuary...
We found a glitter ball washed up which provided a laugh, and maybe the `All Seeing Eye` was responsible for a few mechanicals and ripped clothing over the weekends riding... 

Song is `Dogs got a Bone` by Scottish band `Beta Band`


----------



## thesilversurfer (Oct 25, 2011)

Fatbiking Cochrane - YouTube

Hope you enjoy it&#8230;Its my first ever video&#8230;..ever


----------



## nlongfx (Oct 16, 2012)

thesilversurfer said:


> Fatbiking Cochrane - YouTube
> 
> Hope you enjoy it&#8230;Its my first ever video&#8230;..ever


Good work. Nice video!


----------



## saltyman (Nov 21, 2009)

my first ever bike video!

aberlady and north berwick - YouTube


----------



## Derek.Endress (Nov 6, 2011)

*1st Annual Fatbike Event - Whitehorse Yukon Canada*






December 18th, 2011
My son did most of the editing work via iMovie. Tune by Trentmoller.
Looking forward to the 2nd Annual:thumbsup:


----------



## Steve Balogh (Feb 20, 2008)

*Racing the Fatback at Ore to Shore*

From last August, 48-Mile Ore to Shore Race from Negaunee to Marquette Michigan. Note, this video is pretty long, had to load it in Smugmug, YouTube rejected it. Narrowed down a few hours worth of video and did all of the music myself:


----------



## Nothing's impossible (Mar 5, 2012)

Participated in the 130 km long hoek van holland-den helder beachrace this weekend, but unfortunately a bit sick and a lot of flat tires,..

Here some impressions:





The front tire was set ghetto tubeless and did ok, the rear was with a DH tube with the jellow joes stuff. 
The holes did seal but way to late:madman:

So, for the next race, I'll put both tires tubeless!


----------



## Steve Balogh (Feb 20, 2008)

*Iceman 2012*

Picked up one of those K-Edge saddle mounts for my GoPro, works really nice, no false start or stops being made of aluminum - no flex like the plastic mounts have. Last Saturday was the first time I've ever done the Iceman race on a fatbike up in Traverse City, Mi. About 30miles withe some good sized hills and a lot of sand and 4000+ racers. I made every hill with my Fatback.
Here's another long video:


----------



## DavidJohn (May 7, 2012)

I hope no one minds me posting my latest ride vid here that I took just yesterday..

Because it's not on my new Moonie.. It's on my new little folding bike that I bought so I can do downwinders.

Shame I can't fit my Moonlander on the back seat of my little Suzuki.. 

Here' my vid.. 




DJ


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Awesome DJ !

Where was that from, Williamstown to St Kilda is my best guess ?


----------



## DavidJohn (May 7, 2012)

ozzybmx said:


> Awesome DJ !
> 
> Where was that from, Williamstown to St Kilda is my best guess ?


Thanks.. You are very close.

We start our downwinders at St Kilda beach (actually it's between St Kilda and Port Melbourne) and we head south with the north wind behind us.. and we finnish at Sandy (Sandringham Marina).. It's about 10 kilometers and takes about an hour.. The ride back took me about half an hour.

DJ


----------



## SJJ28 (Oct 23, 2012)

Thats pretty cool!

I use my bikes to shuttle my cars around ( from home to shop etc) all the time.. so much better than asking a friend, or worse the wife, for a ride!


----------



## SJJ28 (Oct 23, 2012)

did a little video myself filmed last week, put together yesterday. This is my first ever attempt at one of these... enjoy!

Fat Bike The North Shore of Chicago! - YouTube


----------



## gcappy (Jul 1, 2012)

Took my Fatty 9-0-7 Lefty for a day after Thanksgiving ride with some friends on their Not fat bikes at the local trail. My buddies wife wore my GoPro. This is my second video ever, my first Fat video. I titled this one, Over the Bridge and Through the Woods. You will see why. There were two spots, one in the video and one not, that the Fat bike was the only bike to make it through. Very cool. It's kinda long but gives you a good idea of the local trail. There are some very fast and twisty sections and you will see just how agile one of these bikes can be.

Over the Bridge and Through the Woods - YouTube


----------



## shoo (Nov 11, 2008)

Nice trails, nice bridges also. You guys do some great trail maintenance. I watched the whole thing but did not see were only the fat bike made it through. Getting close to 9 min in I thought something was going to show. Did I miss it?

Steven



gcappy said:


> Took my Fatty 9-0-7 Lefty for a day after Thanksgiving ride with some friends on their Not fat bikes at the local trail. My buddies wife wore my GoPro. This is my second video ever, my first Fat video. I titled this one, Over the Bridge and Through the Woods. You will see why. There were two spots, one in the video and one not, that the Fat bike was the only bike to make it through. Very cool. It's kinda long but gives you a good idea of the local trail. There are some very fast and twisty sections and you will see just how agile one of these bikes can be.
> 
> Over the Bridge and Through the Woods - YouTube


----------



## gcappy (Jul 1, 2012)

shoo said:


> Nice trails, nice bridges also. You guys do some great trail maintenance. I watched the whole thing but did not see were only the fat bike made it through. Getting close to 9 min in I thought something was going to show. Did I miss it?
> 
> Steven


There was a very long steep hill covered in deep leaves. As I was climbing first my rear wheel slipped about half a revolution then grabbed and I climbed to the top. Both my friends on 26 er's spun out. This was edited out because of time constraints. I wanted to show all the bridges we crossed.

I was wrong on the second spot. My buddies wife did make it up the climb after the big root. He is standing off to the side to let her by.

This was the first time I ever made it up that hill on any bike I own.


----------



## shoo (Nov 11, 2008)

Thanks for pointing it out. Looks like you owe Diane more extra points.

Cheers,
Steven



gcappy said:


> There was a very long steep hill covered in deep leaves. As I was climbing first my rear wheel slipped about half a revolution then grabbed and I climbed to the top. Both my friends on 26 er's spun out. This was edited out because of time constraints. I wanted to show all the bridges we crossed.
> 
> I was wrong on the second spot. My buddies wife did make it up the climb after the big root. He is standing off to the side to let her by.
> 
> This was the first time I ever made it up that hill on any bike I own.


----------



## angryx (Oct 30, 2011)

I finally got around to putting a video on youtube, wow do you lose video quality. Nothing fancy just the sound of my bike bouncing off rocks and the such.
fatbike on dirt - YouTube


----------



## gcappy (Jul 1, 2012)

angryx said:


> I finally got around to putting a video on youtube, wow do you lose video quality. Nothing fancy just the sound of my bike bouncing off rocks and the such.
> fatbike on dirt - YouTube


Wow, thats one rough looking trail. I would love to try it.


----------



## johnlh (Aug 16, 2008)

I got my Pug last month, and have really enjoyed riding it on dirt and snow. Here is an edit from a couple rides I did over the holiday weekend:

The Way I Like It... - YouTube


----------



## russmu66 (Nov 11, 2007)

johnlh said:


> I got my Pug last month, and have really enjoyed riding it on dirt and snow. Here is an edit from a couple rides I did over the holiday weekend:
> 
> The Way I Like It... - YouTube


Nice fit with the Ben Lee song...


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

johnlh said:


> I got my Pug last month, and have really enjoyed riding it on dirt and snow. Here is an edit from a couple rides I did over the holiday weekend


Cool vid ! What camera did you shoot it with ?


----------



## Nothing's impossible (Mar 5, 2012)

angryx said:


> I finally got around to putting a video on youtube, wow do you lose video quality. Nothing fancy just the sound of my bike bouncing off rocks and the such.
> fatbike on dirt - YouTube


Seems like a normal ride on the fatbike, but I can imagine 26'ers will bounce around!


----------



## Nothing's impossible (Mar 5, 2012)

johnlh said:


> I got my Pug last month, and have really enjoyed riding it on dirt and snow. Here is an edit from a couple rides I did over the holiday weekend:
> 
> The Way I Like It... - YouTube


Nice vid!


----------



## Lars Thomsen (Jul 28, 2011)

russmu66 said:


> Nice fit with the Ben Lee song...


Yes..That's The Way WE Like It :thumbsup:


----------



## DavidJohn (May 7, 2012)

This one is on my Moonlander.

DJ

Here.. Merimbula beach ride. on Vimeo

.

.


----------



## gcappy (Jul 1, 2012)

DavidJohn said:


> This one is on my Moonlander.
> 
> DJ
> 
> Here..


Nice video but I have to say I like the last frame best.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Brilliant David! Awesome creativity. Love the ending too.


----------



## johnlh (Aug 16, 2008)

ozzybmx said:


> Cool vid ! What camera did you shoot it with ?


I used my Hero2, and edited the clips using Moviemaker (after using a free online MP4>AVI converter.


----------



## vadavoom (Nov 30, 2012)

I just spent way too much time viewing this entire thread. Very enjoyable! Now, back to work. Thank you!


----------



## ward (Aug 20, 2009)

Here's our "Fatterday" ride film...


----------



## spovegas (Oct 2, 2009)

KILLER vid, ward! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: Man, that looks like fun. I gotta get down there and check it out.


----------



## Nothing's impossible (Mar 5, 2012)

Why do I live in such a boring place:madman:

Nice one!


----------



## mgersib (Apr 9, 2004)

MG on the TTF at Lake Manawa from Misterlime on Vimeo.

Here is one of me from the Omaha/Lincoln Global Fatbike Day shenanigans...


----------



## Nothing's impossible (Mar 5, 2012)

but one can do nice things in a boring place!!


----------



## headhunterracing (Jun 11, 2010)

Global Fat Bike Day Minneapolis - YouTube


----------



## johnlh (Aug 16, 2008)

Edit of my dry fatbike rides this weekend:


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

First run out with the new Hero3, its only a short one, watch in 1080p and full screen.


----------



## Nothing's impossible (Mar 5, 2012)

The first snow in Belgium, I'am still smiling!!

Normally A climb in 20 cm of snow kills me, now only the steepest climbs that I hardly make in the summer and barely made it with the 4X4 on mud tires made the hudu spin!! However, Off camber grounds, invisible roots,... were a bigger problem. 
And when I lost the trail I had to do parts by foot!


----------



## DavidJohn (May 7, 2012)

Great job Ozzy.. You're the first that I know of with the new Black GoPro.. Is the wifi app available yet?

DJ


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Cheers DJ, yeah the app's available, i have it on my phone already.... but the updated firmware for the camera to talk to the phone is not released until the 14th Dec 

Big difference between my Hero2 and this Black3.


----------



## gcappy (Jul 1, 2012)

DavidJohn said:


> Great job Ozzy.. You're the first that I know of with the new Black GoPro.. Is the wifi app available yet?
> 
> DJ


This was shot with a new GoPro-3 Black.

Over the Bridge and Through the Woods - YouTube


----------



## johnlh (Aug 16, 2008)

*Snow!*

It finally feels like winter here in Wyoming. Here is an edit from Saturday:
Snow Biking at Pole Mountain, WY - YouTube


----------



## johnlh (Aug 16, 2008)

ozzybmx said:


> First run out with the new Hero3, its only a short one, watch in 1080p and full screen.


Nothing wrong with a short edit. Your film was much more interesting that 9 straight minutes of a helmet or chest POV.


----------



## gcappy (Jul 1, 2012)

johnlh said:


> Nothing wrong with a short edit. Your film was much more interesting that 9 straight minutes of a helmet or chest POV.


Oh come on. Gonna slam a guy for his very first video? Sorry it wasn't interesting enough.


----------



## johnlh (Aug 16, 2008)

*?????????*



gcappy said:


> Oh come on. Gonna slam a guy for his very first video? Sorry it wasn't interesting enough.


I wasn't trying to slam anyone, nor did I have a specific video in mind when I wrote that post. I simply wanted to assure the earlier poster that his 1 minute edit of varied angles and terrain is a worthwhile addition.

There is nothing wrong with making a 9+ minute video of the same POV, but variety is the spice of attention, and sometimes less is more.

gcappy, I have enjoyed your recent films. Keep up the good work!


----------



## gcappy (Jul 1, 2012)

johnlh said:


> I wasn't trying to slam anyone, nor did I have a specific video in mind when I wrote that post. I simply wanted to assure the earlier poster that his 1 minute edit of varied angles and terrain is a worthwhile addition.
> 
> There is nothing wrong with making a 9+ minute video of the same POV, but variety is the spice of attention, and sometimes less is more.
> 
> gcappy, I have enjoyed your recent films. Keep up the good work!


Sorry. A little sensitive in the video area after posting a question about video on the POV forum and being called lazy and a ****** bag. 
My bad!


----------



## johnlh (Aug 16, 2008)

gcappy said:


> Sorry. A little sensitive in the video area after posting a question about video on the POV forum and being called lazy and a ****** bag.
> My bad!


No worries, we're all friends in this forum.:thumbsup:


----------



## thesilversurfer (Oct 25, 2011)

I picked up a Gopro Hero 3 Black Edition and I have to say it amazing. The difference in picture quality is very noticeable. The remote is brilliant too.. Hope to have a movie together soon


----------



## Nothing's impossible (Mar 5, 2012)

Well, if you are into mountainbiking for the sake of taking some good shots, it makes sense to place a fixed cam, return, do the same run over again if you didn't have the nice footage,...

If you are into mountainbiking for the fun of mountainbiking, and you just want to show the world a bit where you are riding, how you are riding, you won't bother to place fixed cam's.
POV also becomes more interesting if you have someone riding in the picture! 

Personally i like a mix of POV and fixed cam's, but when I am riding I am glad that I didn't forget to put the camera on, that the battery is loaded, there is enough memory left and the settings are ok!
So if people say I am to lazy to make a steady cam shot, they are right!


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

I love seeing the vids from different places, it give you a real feel of what its like there.

Ive tried POV shots on chest mount, helmet mount, bars, frame and seatpost. It always looks shakey.

The chest mount for GoPro is terrible for POV's but its absolutely awesome for carrying the camera and strapping round trees for fixed shots. Just unclip and stretch the elastic harness round a tree, rock, sign or anything.... clip it in and start the camera, ride back up the trail 100m the belt down as if it wasnt there. Then slip the camera harness back on again and ride till you come to the next place for a good shot.


----------



## gcappy (Jul 1, 2012)

All great ideas. I will be doing a lot more video after the holidays. This will be my first year ever riding on snow so it should be interesting.


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

gcappy said:


> All great ideas. I will be doing a lot more video after the holidays. This will be my first year ever riding on snow so it should be interesting.


We dont call anyone lazy here on the fatty forum, the fact you post anything at all makes us Cappy happy


----------



## Nothing's impossible (Mar 5, 2012)

What a lot of people tend to forget: it is difficult to reach a lot of viewers!

Skilled riders doing extreme tricks, filmed with professional material,.. often hardly get views anymore!

If you do something incredible stupid or extremely spectacular and unique on a bike, if you witness an extreme rare phenomenon or if you have extreme luck because of the title or keywords you might get a lot of views on youtube, but it won't matter how good the filming is!

If not, you are making the movie for yourself and a handfull of viewers, so if it's ok for you, it's ok for youtube, and at least enjoy making it!


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

NI, just seeing you ride a bike at all is awesome.... seeing you smash that fatty through techy trails like you do is hard to believe. You are already doing the spectactular mate !!!!


----------



## Nothing's impossible (Mar 5, 2012)

ozzybmx said:


> NI, just seeing you ride a bike at all is awesome.... seeing you smash that fatty through techy trails like you do is hard to believe. You are already doing the spectactular mate !!!!


Thanx, and it did take a lot of work to get where I'am now, there's still a long way to go, but I don't believe that the youtube statistics lie!

The statistics tell me I hardly get views, hardly get likes, hardly get comments,....

If I would have the funding to go and do professional shoots in the mountains, maybe get a helicopter dropoff with air images,... I might get in the several 100 000 or 1 000 000 views, but for now, I am happy if I can motivate a few people to get out of the couch


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Nothing's impossible said:


> Thanx, and it did take a lot of work to get where I'am now, there's still a long way to go, but I don't believe that the youtube statistics lie!
> 
> The statistics tell me I hardly get views, hardly get likes, hardly get comments,....


F*^k the statistics and who watches you vids mate, our lives are not ruled by online friends/views/watchers/followers.

I have never ever known anyone with a limb missing to ride a bike.... nevermind a fat bike.

You are an inspiration to us and more so anyone who takes for granted the ability to ride a bike..... then someday dreams of riding one.


----------



## Steve Balogh (Feb 20, 2008)

*Video*



Nothing's impossible said:


> Thanx, and it did take a lot of work to get where I'am now, there's still a long way to go, but I don't believe that the youtube statistics lie!
> 
> The statistics tell me I hardly get views, hardly get likes, hardly get comments,....
> 
> If I would have the funding to go and do professional shoots in the mountains, maybe get a helicopter dropoff with air images,... I might get in the several 100 000 or 1 000 000 views, but for now, I am happy if I can motivate a few people to get out of the couch


Stats do not matter, several times this year I've had people I've never met walk up to me at a trail head and thank me for my vids - was a major influence in them to purchase a fatbike. If only 20 people watched my vids and 5 bought a fatbike afterwards - priceless.

A lot of people still have it stuck in their heads a fatbike is only meant to be used in snow. Anyone posting a vid showing otherwise, especially yours is doing some serious good. Another thing videos show people is the bikes are not slow, even a crappy shaky POV view from a chestmount showing speed works wonders.

FYI - for those having issues with shaky GoPros, tighten that chest strap - sometimes the terrain is too much for it regardless, but typically I find you really have to tighten them down a lot, they are easy to over-estimate. You have to judge how tight by the terrain you ride, not how it feels putting it on in the parkinglot.


----------



## Nothing's impossible (Mar 5, 2012)

ozzybmx said:


> You are an inspiration to us and more so anyone who takes for granted the ability to ride a bike..... then someday dreams of riding one.


That's a nice sentence

There are several people riding a bike with one leg, but there are a lot of people that are not aware that you can ride a bike with one leg!

A big reason I put these video's online is to give people a dream, show them, in the depression right after they lost a leg, that they might ride again! 
Help them somehow make the dream happen.

Show other people that it is possible to ride, make them reflekt as you did about things that seem evident,and in case they know someone who gets involved in an accident they remember the guy riding his mountainbike,

But, if nobody watches the movies, the message is kinda lost

Luckaly I also have other reasons to make a video, they are a bit like family foto's: It doesn't matter how bad your shoots are, it's the memory that counts, it gives you something to discuss over a beer in the pup, and in the retirement home you can boast about what you did when you were young


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Nothing's impossible said:


> A big reason I put these video's online is to give people a dream, show them, in the depression right after they lost a leg, that they might ride again!


Fat bikes are just about to go VIRAL, its like 29ers in 2008.... just coming in but not there yet. You are a machine ! I cant believe you do what you do already.


----------



## Nothing's impossible (Mar 5, 2012)

The Fat bikes are going viral, but they will remain a niche market for the next few years!

29'ers and 26'ers are more interesting for the majority of the mountainbikers: 
If you don't profit from the added float, grip and stability because you ride where you where riding with you 26'er, you only have the added weigth, inertia and drag of the fat tires.
Add the increased Q-factor,the lack of parts, the higher prices,...

I do the majority of my rides with 29'er wheels in the sandman, that way I can keep up with my mates in the climbs and they can keep up with me in the downhill sections. We mainly ride stuff that we rode with 26'ers in the past!

I do notice however that things start to get rougher: The stonegardens and downhillsections in some XC competitions would have made downhillriders scratch their **** 10 years ago, what extreme riders do today would have been unthinkable 10 years back, and they even havent discovered fat bikes!

So, if this roughening continues, the fat bike will rule the next decade but I doubt that the ecomentalists will appreciate all these mountainbikers finding there own trail in the forrests!


----------



## johnlh (Aug 16, 2008)

Nothing's impossible said:


> The Fat bikes are going viral, but they will remain a niche market for the next few years!
> 
> 29'ers and 26'ers are more interesting for the majority of the mountainbikers:
> If you don't profit from the added float, grip and stability because you ride where you where riding with you 26'er, you only have the added weigth, inertia and drag of the fat tires.
> ...


 I don't totally disagree with you, but this is a films thread. At least make some remarks disparaging the use of digital media, as opposed to traditional film:thumbsup:


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

*Pugsley Mid Winter sunset cycle 12,12,12*

Detour commute home on the Surly Pugsley at sunset along the coast to North Berwick, -3C and baltic!, but stunning evening, static film with Canon Compact and on bike headcam and monopod using the Go Pro.


----------



## johnlh (Aug 16, 2008)

coastkid71 said:


> Detour commute home on the Surly Pugsley at sunset along the coast to North Berwick, -3C and baltic!, but stunning evening, static film with Canon Compact and on bike headcam and monopod using the Go Pro.


I love the variety, and how your film shared the scenery & riding action. I wish my commute looked like that!


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Nice vid Coastkid. Looks cold


----------



## Nothing's impossible (Mar 5, 2012)

Static shots at -3°C... I transpire to much for that kind of filming ;-)


----------



## dirtrider6 (Dec 23, 2009)

Been a while since I contributed to this thread.
First ride on the new frame (other one cracked), a big thank you to Surly for a new frame.
Rocky technical singletrack.
We had 4 fatbikes on this ride, most that we ever had in one place here in N.E. PA.


----------



## Orkje (May 3, 2006)

Those trails look truly brilliant, Dirtrider6! Nice vid!


----------



## temporoad (Jul 27, 2006)

dirtrider6 said:


> Been a while since I contributed to this thread.
> First ride on the new frame (other one cracked), a big thank you to Surly for a new frame.
> Rocky technical singletrack.


You have got copyright issues with your video. No one outside your country can see it. I think it as to do with the music you used.


----------



## Nothing's impossible (Mar 5, 2012)

Nice vid, big dog!!


----------



## dirtrider6 (Dec 23, 2009)

"Those trails look truly brilliant, Dirtrider6! Nice vid!"

Thanks man, the guys do phenominal work on the trails there, they bought over 350 acres for riding and other sports and just started putting in trail less than 2 years ago, it's scenic, rocky, challenging, and unforgiving.


"You have got copyright issues with your video. No one outside your country can see it. I think it as to do with the music you used."

Sorry man, YouTube sucks in that aspect, just about anything you use gets flaged.

"Nice vid, big dog!!"

That would be Dozer, aply named, he's a big guy, but has a heart of gold, just don't mess with his food!


----------



## Nothing's impossible (Mar 5, 2012)

Preview from the sandman meet and greet:


----------



## Nothing's impossible (Mar 5, 2012)

Here the more final movies, some CC music, some effects,...










We had lots of fun!


----------



## Steve Balogh (Feb 20, 2008)

*Nice!*



Nothing's impossible said:


> Here the more final movies, some CC music, some effects,...
> 
> We had lots of fun!


I really liked that mixed sandy terrain you have there, looks like the perfect bike for it. I clicked the rep button, but you must have been the last person I did that for as the system said "you must spread some reputation around before going back to this person"


----------



## gbuckham (Apr 1, 2010)

*End of the Year Review*


----------



## Orkje (May 3, 2006)

That's a wonderful compilation, GBuckham! Very atmospheric, with excellent vistas and music choice!


----------



## lookiel (Nov 13, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## DavidJohn (May 7, 2012)

Brilliant.. Thanks.

DJ


----------



## Rightcoaster (Dec 25, 2006)

gbuckham said:


>


Happy FAT year!

Really wonderful Vid.
Thanks


----------



## Johnclimber (Jan 9, 2008)

Great Video Gary 10/10


----------



## peippo (Feb 3, 2008)

Just got my Moonlander a few days ago, so I thought I'd take it for a spin on the Moon!


----------



## DavidJohn (May 7, 2012)

peippo said:


> Just got my Moonlander a few days ago, so I thought I'd take it for a spin on the Moon!


One word... Wow!

DJ


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Sh1t !!!! Awesome editing skills... more like an advert for surly.


----------



## bikewerx (Dec 10, 2012)

Been lurking for a bit now. The GF wanted a fat bike so I suprised her this Christmas with a 9 Zero 7. I couldn't just get one for her, could I . Here is a short video of our first ride on Christmas Day.

My teenage nephews did the editing so if you don't like loud music, turn down the volume.






B.


----------



## wetpaint (Sep 7, 2009)

Shortish video from today. finally got a new GoPro.






Fat Singletrack, snowmobile track ride from wetpaint on Vimeo.


----------



## Sevenz (Jul 17, 2009)

Fat Bike Kid! My son's first beach ride 






Fat Bike Kid from Sevenz on Vimeo.


----------



## Outsider (Jan 1, 2007)

The last overnighter of the year.





Midwinter Overnighter from Peter Nylund on Vimeo.


----------



## Nothing's impossible (Mar 5, 2012)

What happens if you are riding with 2.25 racing ralphs right after 3.8 husker du's:


----------



## gcappy (Jul 1, 2012)

That should teach you to stay on the fat tires. Just kidding! Glad your OK.


----------



## Nothing's impossible (Mar 5, 2012)

gcappy said:


> That should teach you to stay on the fat tires. Just kidding! Glad your OK.


Naw, you are probably right


----------



## gcappy (Jul 1, 2012)

Gotta say your videos are very inspiring. I started riding mountain bikes this year and it has been very intimidating for me even with two legs. To see you do what you do with one is incredible.


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

*New Years Day Ride; The Sands of Lindisfarne*

A sober Hogmany (rare for a Scotsman ) and up early and under an hours drive down the coast and over the border into England, and a dawn ride across the 8 miles of sands exposed at low tide to Holy Island...

The Sands at Lindisfarne are littered with the wrecks of fishing boats and Steamships, which appear out of the moving sands and low tides.
The area is steeped in history from days of Viking raids to ship wrecks, smuggling and pirates...

Song is `Captain Coull`s Parrot` by Scottish band `Peatbog Faries`


----------



## johnlh (Aug 16, 2008)

coastkid71 said:


> A sober Hogmany (rare for a Scotsman ) and up early and under an hours drive down the coast and over the border into England, and a dawn ride across the 8 miles of sands exposed at low tide to Holy Island...
> 
> The Sands at Lindisfarne are littered with the wrecks of fishing boats and Steamships, which appear out of the moving sands and low tides.
> The area is steeped in history from days of Viking raids to ship wrecks, smuggling and pirates...
> ...


Very nice! Are you holding a pole for those shots, or do you have a pivot mount on your bike?


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

Hi, yes a mono pod with a Go Pro seat post mount on the end, i glued a flat (peel back sticky adheasive removed) onto a connector so i can quickly remove it.

Static shots are a compact camera on a JODE gorrila pod


----------



## Nothing's impossible (Mar 5, 2012)




----------



## DavidJohn (May 7, 2012)

Hot, hot, hot in Oz right now.

DJ






One Tree Hill bike ride. from DavidJohn on Vimeo.


----------



## gcappy (Jul 1, 2012)

Nice to see the sun as I sit here watching the snow fall in upstate NY. 
Great video


----------



## johnlh (Aug 16, 2008)

Last Ride of 2012 - YouTube

Edit of my last ride of 2012.


----------



## gcappy (Jul 1, 2012)

Great endo for the endo 2012.


----------



## gcappy (Jul 1, 2012)

A short video from this morning. Temps around 30 f. Local power line with a good snow mobile trail to follow but it was too warm for the snow and I kept falling through. It was frustrating to not be able to just ride along. When the temperature drops again it will be a great place to ride.

Fat Bike in the Snow - YouTube


----------



## Gilboy (Mar 22, 2004)

*Lackawanna State Park*

Trails are getting packed nicely from other fatbikes snowshoers and hikers

Check out this video on YouTube:

Mukin Around on ATT and Lee Hill Trails at LSP - YouTube


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

*A cycle to the sub wrecks, 5,1,12*

They are always popping up in beachriding threads and films on the South East of Scotland...
22 miles east of Edinburgh City out in Aberlady Bay in East Lothian sit two WW2 midget Submarine wrecks. 
Made by Vickers Armstrong they are two Royal Navy XT (T for training) submarines that were manned by 4 men. 
They were used to train submariners for one of the most dangerous missions of WW2.
An attempt to destroy the mighty German flagship Bismark, hidden and protected in a Norwegian Fiord, they were towed 1000 miles across the North Sea before their run in to attempt their mission.
You can read about the history of the X class subs and `Operation Source` here on my blog;

coastrider: XT Class Submarine Wrecks

In 1946 these two craft were moored out in Aberlady Bay between 4 Anti tank blocks with one on top, and were used for a live fire operation of experimental armoured piercing 1/2" (.50mm cal) explosive cannon fired by a Supermarine Seafire (the folding wing Royal Navy carrier Spitfire ) and a de Haviland Mosquito...
They were then used as strafing pratice by fighters based at nearby RAF Drem over the next few months.

Then abandond they have sat slowly rotting on a sand bar while covered twice daily by the incoming high tide for the last 70 years...

Friend Rick has wanted to visit them for a while so today we arranged a loan of a pugsley and 6 of us had a social ride out to the subs then a ride east past Gullane beach...

Some film shot with the Canon compact (click on cog icon to select HD)

Song is `Whites Dream` by Plaid


----------



## DavidJohn (May 7, 2012)

Thanks Bruce.. That was excellent.

We have an English mini sub wreck here in Melbourne.. Imagine going all the way from England to Australia in one of those.. Amazing.. I'll take some pics to show you ours.

DJ


----------



## Nothing's impossible (Mar 5, 2012)

Nice history course!!


----------



## Tipstall (Jun 7, 2009)

My first video




[URL=http://vimeo.com/57030037]Mukluk winter ride 1 from Ken Massett on Vimeo.

[/URL]


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Awesome story about the subs, theres a lot of history rotting there. Good to hear theres a restored one in a museum, it would be sad for the story of them to be scrubbed from history when the sea eventually swallows the 2 on the beach up. Though if they were not on the beach, most of us would probably wouldnt have known about them.


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Here's today ride through a new park opened to us on the 22nd Dec, previously bikes were banned in all conservation parks, hopefully this is the first of many to open its gates.... and its one of the biggest in SA. 
Its all fire access tracks so nothing exciting but it links other trails up and makes a nice loop so i thought i would go for an explore. 
Spiked a 4.8 Bud while i was at it, 2 x Co2 cannisters and 200 pumps of my mini pump got it back up again.


----------



## DavidJohn (May 7, 2012)

Nice vid Ozzy.. Looks dry.. Looks hot.. Looks like fun.

DJ


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Cheers DJ, it was really hot here until the cool change yesterday, it was a cool 22 deg in there this morning.... back to 33 tomorrow.


----------



## russmu66 (Nov 11, 2007)

Hey Ozzy.
That's the type of puncture I've been talking about. I had 2 of those in 2 rides.
What tyre and TPI?
Cheers
FatMuz


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Muz thats the first fat tyre ive ever spiked, 4.8 Bud/120tpi at 8psi.


----------



## Scott571 (Mar 13, 2011)

bikewerx said:


> Been lurking for a bit now. The GF wanted a fat bike so I suprised her this Christmas with a 9 Zero 7. I couldn't just get one for her, could I . Here is a short video of our first ride on Christmas Day.
> 
> My teenage nephews did the editing so if you don't like loud music, turn down the volume.
> 
> ...


Can you tell me who the Band and song is ? Great looking bikes .


----------



## shoo (Nov 11, 2008)

Great video. Watching your videos sure has me planning a trip to the coast. You are so very adept at catching everything about the coast that I enjoy. Here on the East Cost we don't have the history that you have over there but we have the waves, sun and sand. Every time I watch one of your video's I want to jump in the car for a road trip.

Thanks for the inspiration,
Steven



coastkid71 said:


> They are always popping up in beachriding threads and films on the South East of Scotland...
> 22 miles east of Edinburgh City out in Aberlady Bay in East Lothian sit two WW2 midget Submarine wrecks.
> Made by Vickers Armstrong they are two Royal Navy XT (T for training) submarines that were manned by 4 men.
> They were used to train submariners for one of the most dangerous missions of WW2.
> ...


----------



## Steve Balogh (Feb 20, 2008)

*Cleland*



ozzybmx said:


> Here's today ride through a new park opened to us on the 22nd Dec, previously bikes were banned in all conservation parks, hopefully this is the first of many to open its gates.... and its one of the biggest in SA.
> Its all fire access tracks so nothing exciting but it links other trails up and makes a nice loop so i thought i would go for an explore.
> Spiked a 4.8 Bud while i was at it, 2 x Co2 cannisters and 200 pumps of my mini pump got it back up again.


I've been there, sweet! Don't recall seeing those trails though. That park must be bigger than I realized.


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Steve its 10sq km with 450m elevation bottom to top, theres some flat sections but mostly up or down.


----------



## DavidJohn (May 7, 2012)

Did a short vid the other day showing off my Fat Bastard.. (Moonie).

DJ






Moonlander. from DavidJohn on Vimeo.


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Nice vid DJ..... can you imagine someone watching you film that, they'd be thinking WTF is he doing :lol:


----------



## DavidJohn (May 7, 2012)

ozzybmx said:


> Nice vid DJ..... can you imagine someone watching you film that, they'd be thinking WTF is he doing :lol:


Ha.. Yeah someone did walk past and stop (the owner of that little dog) .. 

About time I put my Bud and Lou's on.. Might have to do another vid once they're on.

That short vid was really just an excuse to use the 'Game of Thrones' music.. Have you seen it?

DJ


----------



## Joben (Jan 11, 2013)

I am no longer a lurker thanks to costal kid's videos now in the process of setting up a fat bike build!

This thread=Awesomeness


----------



## Steve Balogh (Feb 20, 2008)

*Nice!*



ozzybmx said:


> Steve its 10sq km with 450m elevation bottom to top, theres some flat sections but mostly up or down.


Checked out the area on Google Maps, didn't realize I saw a pretty good view of Cleland. After the nature center I believe we were at Mt. Lofty, got a few pics overlooking Cleland:

Australia 2010 - Steve Balogh's Photos

What I'll always remember about driving into Adelaide was the long downhill drive on the highway and seeing the Eagle Mountain Mountain Bike Trail overpass.


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Steve Balogh said:


> Checked out the area on Google Maps, didn't realize I saw a pretty good view of Cleland. After the nature center I believe we were at Mt. Lofty, got a few pics overlooking Cleland:
> 
> Australia 2010 - Steve Balogh's Photos
> 
> What I'll always remember about driving into Adelaide was the long downhill drive on the highway and seeing the Eagle Mountain Mountain Bike Trail overpass.


Yep thats the ones.... nice pics, Cleland wildlife park, then Mt Lofty Summit. All those hills on the pic from the summit right down to the city are now open to bikes. On the way down again you would have seen the signs for Eagle MTB park on the freeway, all these trails can be linked together to make a massive epic loop.


----------



## Steve Balogh (Feb 20, 2008)

*Thanks!!.....*



ozzybmx said:


> Yep thats the ones.... nice pics, Cleland wildlife park, then Mt Lofty Summit. All those hills on the pic from the summit right down to the city are now open to bikes. On the way down again you would have seen the signs for Eagle MTB park on the freeway, all these trails can be linked together to make a massive epic loop.


....are you using dual Buds in that video? How do you like them in dirt?


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Yeah double buds, they are great on the dirt, rolling resistance is very noticable over my HuDu's but im getting used to them, can also feel the difference in wheel diameter, they are well over 30", nearly 31" in diameter versus 29" with HuDu's. 

The bigger diameter wheel changes the slow handling a bit too but the grip climbing techy terrain is awesome.


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Boys only ride on Friday.... these 2 are going to severly impact my bike bling account in the years to come. 
A bit of fat content but definately 2 fat bikers in the making.
1080HD available.


----------



## gcappy (Jul 1, 2012)

Now that is cool. Rippin it up with your boy's.


----------



## Outsider (Jan 1, 2007)

An overnighter a week ago:


----------



## DavidJohn (May 7, 2012)

Excellent vid.. Thanks.

DJ


----------



## Gigantic (Aug 31, 2012)

Scott571 said:


> Can you tell me who the Band and song is ? Great looking bikes .


that would be Slayer, "Raining Blood" \m/:band:


----------



## bikewerx (Dec 10, 2012)

Scott571 said:


> Can you tell me who the Band and song is ? Great looking bikes .


My nephews did this up for me, so I'll have to check with them.

Stand by.

B


----------



## Gigantic (Aug 31, 2012)

bikewerx said:


> My nephews did this up for me, so I'll have to check with them.
> 
> Stand by.
> 
> B


see my post above.


----------



## bikewerx (Dec 10, 2012)

Gigantic said:


> that would be Slayer, "Raining Blood" \m/:band:


Thanks,

B


----------



## Derek.Endress (Nov 6, 2011)

Great little video! Really enjoyed this as I start putting my own overniter together  Thanks for this!


----------



## russmu66 (Nov 11, 2007)

*Fatbike can jump*

I spent the morning at Hennessey Hill with friend Keith and local bike shop owner Danny (Pro Cycles, Caloundra). Hennessey Hill is a downhill track, so not traditional fatbike territory. We spent an hour or two running shuttles back up the hill in my ute.










For the last hour or so, we based ourselves about 1/4 of the way down the track for an impromptu skills lesson from Danny. Danny has an extensive background in BMX racing and downhill riding, so one thing he knows how to do well is 'jump'. Keith and I, on the other hand, are very much "keep-the-wheels-on-the-ground" types of riders. The lesson for today was focussed on the art of clearing a 'double' jump (ie: 2 smaller jumps close together).

https://s0.videopress.com/player.swf?v=1.03

In the end, we had a ball&#8230; and learnt heaps as well. Danny's instructions were spot-on and he showed great patience in getting us off the ground. I gained a much better understanding of the importance of speed when jumping and how a lack of speed can cause instability. Confidence is key.

Cheers
FatMuz


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Nice fatmuz ! Good to hear the man cherries are growing, air time is one of the things that gives me a big buzz but as i get older i have found my line-in-the-sand, eventually time spent in the air and speed helps you find that line


----------



## gcappy (Jul 1, 2012)

*What Happened to Winter*

Put whatever music to this that's in your head. This was like riding on grease. Must be global warming or some thing. 50+ d after two feet of snow.

What Happened to Winter - YouTube


----------



## Nothing's impossible (Mar 5, 2012)

Mountainbike on an indoor quad track!!


----------



## flobukki (Nov 6, 2012)

Outsider said:


> An overnighter a week ago:
> QUOTE]
> 
> most awesome!


----------



## alanm (Sep 2, 2009)

FatMuz, Mate, what's the front fork your running on that fatty. Ta.

Al


----------



## Gigantic (Aug 31, 2012)

gcappy said:


> Put whatever music to this that's in your head. This was like riding on grease. Must be global warming or some thing. 50+ d after two feet of snow.
> 
> What Happened to Winter - YouTube


that doesn't look even remotely like something fun.


----------



## gcappy (Jul 1, 2012)

Gigantic said:


> that doesn't look even remotely like something fun.


I should have been skiing but as you can see, that was out.


----------



## russmu66 (Nov 11, 2007)

alanm said:


> FatMuz, Mate, what's the front fork your running on that fatty. Ta.
> 
> Al


The bike is a Sandman Hoggar Ti... so the fork is the German Answer Flame.

I also have a Maverick SC32 that I sometimes run on my other fatbike (9:Zero:7).

Cheers
FatMuz


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Very cool vid you made there Outsider. Awesome !


----------



## Outsider (Jan 1, 2007)

ozzybmx said:


> Very cool vid you made there Outsider. Awesome !


Thanks. It's a goal of mine to improve my filming and editing skills.


----------



## ward (Aug 20, 2009)

Here's a couple films from last weekend near my home in Central Washington...


----------



## Nothing's impossible (Mar 5, 2012)

Lunchbreak!


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

*East Lothian Snow ride*

Yep we got snow here is SE Scotland that is cold enough to be dry and rideable, 
a bit too deep infact!, 20 miles inland from the coast is a pylon road across the Lammermuir Hills, Gave friend Jason a loan of my pug while his is getting painted and i rode my Moolander for its first proper snow ride in its years ownership...


----------



## Nothing's impossible (Mar 5, 2012)

That looks like lots of snow for the region??


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

It is indeed deep for SE Scotland . 
Wet snow now here at the coast but these hills are 20 -30 miles inland and around 1000ft, we were suprised how dry it is. 
Did not think we would see snow again like 2 years ago but looks like we will get a chance to do some snow biking again! :thumbsup:


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

Nearly a year since touchdown of the Surly Moonlander...
A film i made from rides over the last year...


----------



## twinnie (Oct 19, 2009)

Here's my first video,

Coast Ride - YouTube

Shot on the south coast of NSW. on a very overcast day,

Enjoy.

Twinnie


----------



## DavidJohn (May 7, 2012)

twinnie said:


> Here's my first video,
> 
> Coast Ride - YouTube
> 
> ...


Great job on your first vid.. and not far from my Merimbula beach ride vid.

What bike are you on?

DJ


----------



## alphazz (Oct 12, 2012)

Thanks to not getting much snow yet, a lot of the trails are getting nice enough to ride.

Libby Creek Trail - YouTube


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Awesome vid Twinnie !

We dont get blue bottles here in SA... just another Aussie stingy bitey thing


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Nice snow ride alphazz, still got the hairs on your Bud, a bit of singletrack skims them off


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Just in case you would like to post a small video preview instead of just a link, here's how to do it.
Something changed recently and it took me a bit of time to work out but heres what i found.

Click on the "A" symbol circled below, so the bluey-white box around it dissappears.


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Go to Youtube then click "SHARE", then "EMBED", then copy and past the whole embed code (arrow pointing at it) into the MTBR reply box.


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

If you go to the "Go Advance" button instead of the regular reply box you can preview your post before posting it.

NOTE: the "A" box in the top right corner has no blue-white box around it.

Paste the embed code in the box and press "preview", it should look like the pic below, then just press "submit reply" and you will post reply with a small screen instead of a link to youtube.

If you already knew this, i apologise as it wasnt meant to offend


----------



## smithcreek (Nov 27, 2012)

ozzybmx said:


> If you already knew this, i apologise as it wasnt meant to offend


Great info. So that puts you in html mode? I know just enough about forum software to get in trouble, but even on the forum I administer for my local r/c plane club I was able to put in a "youtube" link button in about an hour. That includes going from no idea how to do it, to done.


----------



## Steve Balogh (Feb 20, 2008)

*Rolling Hills Park Race*

A couple days after this race, the temps dropped almost 50F and three inches of snow covered this trail. Check out the tandem at the very start of the video:


----------



## Nothing's impossible (Mar 5, 2012)

Fun in the garden:


----------



## shannonmichaelp (Jan 1, 2013)

Nice coast kid


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

Sorry if is 205 and not on fat bikes, but really fun none the less


----------



## ThreeD (Feb 7, 2008)

Nothing's impossible said:


> Fun in the garden:


So that is how you get your leg strength. I applaud you sir, you are an amazing rider. I wish I could ride as good as you.


----------



## Nothing's impossible (Mar 5, 2012)

ThreeD, 

Yes, I gave away my secret! just bad luck it hardly snow in our regions ,)
Thanks about the compliments!

About getting as good as me, that sounds a big exagerated, and if it's the case; practice makes perfect!!


----------



## Nothing's impossible (Mar 5, 2012)

ThreeD, 

Yes, I gave away my secret! just bad luck it hardly snow in our regions ,)
Thanks about the compliments!

About getting as good as me, that sounds a big exagerated, and if it's the case; practice makes perfect!!


----------



## clunkklonk (Jan 26, 2013)

Something they call "setäjuna" (def. "uncletrain", in reference to not the youngest riders around) rolling down a local trail in Helsinki. Nothing special but it made me smile, so I thought it might be worth a share.





Anything with fatbikes is cool, right?





EDIT:
Todays ride. What could be cooler than seen above? I guess nothing... but here's a short clip:


----------



## nlongfx (Oct 16, 2012)

A little ride after work on the trails at Northwest Park, Eau Claire, WI


----------



## mybrainhurts (Sep 8, 2007)

*Fatty Vacations....pt. 1*

So Cal


----------



## mybrainhurts (Sep 8, 2007)

*Fatty vacation....pt. 2*

Big Island Fun


----------



## shawnymac (Oct 10, 2010)

YA BUDDY!!!!!!!!!!!!!we are getting some snow here finally.....


----------



## flobukki (Nov 6, 2012)

mybrainhurts said:


> Big Island Fun


woooow. where is this? what sharks are those. imagine sharkbites on your fatty wheels


----------



## mybrainhurts (Sep 8, 2007)

flobukki said:


> woooow. where is this? what sharks are those. imagine sharkbites on your fatty wheels


Hawaii, AKA The Big Island. If you are asking about the white sand beach near the end, that is Makalawena, on the Kona side. We were told that most of the sharks in this bay were Galapagos sharks, but we also saw at least one Hammerhead. I did get a snakebite flat on the 4-wheel drive road to Makalawena, but since there are no snakes in Hawaii, you could say I got a sharkbite...


----------



## Derek.Endress (Nov 6, 2011)

*Fatbike Vimeo- Chasing Shadows*

Chasing SHADOWS on Vimeo

Have received a lot of compliments on this fun little video with a great track by Aes Dana and some awesome trails just out my door in Whitehorse, Yukon.

Enjoy!! :thumbsup:


----------



## flobukki (Nov 6, 2012)

soo beautiful.


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

A relaxed social Beach ride today here at North Berwick in East Lothian, SE Scotland. 
Saltyman drove up from Newcastle to join some of the local posse along with Sanni who came through from Glasgow to pick up his lovely new Salsa Beargrease from Law Cycles, i had a wee shot on the beach and that bike is a rocket! what a lovely bike it is!

So a social ride, loads of stops, banter, Haribo, laughs and giggles and finaly back to a cafe for a food and drink fix... another perfect Saturday 
Song is `Sweet Tides` by Thievery Corporation
click on the cog icon to view in HD


----------



## thecanoe (Jan 30, 2007)

coastkid71 said:


> A relaxed social Beach ride today here at North Berwick in East Lothian, SE Scotland.
> Saltyman drove up from Newcastle to join some of the local posse along with Sanni who came through from Glasgow to pick up his lovely new Salsa Beargrease from Law Cycles, i had a wee shot on the beach and that bike is a rocket! what a lovely bike it is!
> 
> So a social ride, loads of stops, banter, Haribo, laughs and giggles and finaly back to a cafe for a food and drink fix... another perfect Saturday
> ...


When I watch your videos it makes me want to run out and get a fat bike. Living on Cape Cod, I have lots of similar places to ride.
I'm in the hunt for a fat bike.


----------



## ward (Aug 20, 2009)

Love it CK!! Haven't been to the beach for a bit... thanks for reminding what's there waiting. Always inspiring!! Cheers!!


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Posted this on the OC ride thread, it was a ride i lead last week with a few mates from work who are new riders.... they hit everything and gave it a go, we're going out this week again, you could say they are 3 new MTBers to join the ranks and very FAT curious.

Not so much Fat biking but thers a couple of fat entries between all the filiming.... a good watch anyway.

Select 1080HD.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Damn it Ozzy, foiled by the fun police. Got any other toons for it?


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Why is there no soundtrack ?


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Fun police free Vimeo.


----------



## DavidJohn (May 7, 2012)

Awesome vid Ozzie.. Loved the new CoastKid vid too.

Makes me want to charge up my GoPro.

DJ


----------



## Gigantic (Aug 31, 2012)

70 riders, mostly Fatbikes, along the Mississippi River in Davenport, Iowa.


----------



## Steve Balogh (Feb 20, 2008)

*I hear it*



ozzybmx said:


> Why is there no soundtrack ?


I'm hearing a soundtrack on Youtube, are you guys in Oz being blocked? Youtube's given me warnings about using royalty-free soundtracks from Apple Logic Pro before. Just curious - I know copyright laws in Oz are much stricter than the US (web hosts can be held liable too in Oz).


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

It says EMI blocked it in our country


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

what was the song?


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

It must be your firewall or IP because i can watch it online, i also sent the guys that are in it a link and they watched it and they had a "screening" in work to have a laugh at us 

The track is/was Moby-Extreme ways (Bourne theme soung)


----------



## alphazz (Oct 12, 2012)

Another great fat bike day on snow trails.

02172013 John on Corner Mtn Trail - YouTube


----------



## gecho (Apr 27, 2012)

It was cold and windy early in the week making deep drifts out of what I like to call styrofoam snow. The drifts are incredibly dense so you can walk across them without sinking in too much. For the most part I was able to ride on top of them on my Necro Pugsley without leaving much of an indentation aside from the occasional soft spot. I've encountered the same stuff on my touring bike which generally means a lot of off bike pushing.

So yesterday I spent an hour and a half "surfing" the drifts. The corners of the MUP had been feathered so I could go into them as fast as I could and ride up on the edges.

no audio


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

gecho said:


> It was cold and windy early in the week making deep drifts out of what I like to call styrofoam snow. The drifts are incredibly dense so you can walk across them without sinking in too much. For the most part I was able to ride on top of them on my Necro Pugsley without leaving much of an indentation aside from the occasional soft spot. I've encountered the same stuff on my touring bike which generally means a lot of off bike pushing.
> 
> So yesterday I spent an hour and a half "surfing" the drifts. The corners of the MUP had been feathered so I could go into them as fast as I could and ride up on the edges.


Where is this? I like it when you pick up your shadow, it makes it look more like a real bike ride.


----------



## gecho (Apr 27, 2012)

crashtestdummy said:


> Where is this? I like it when you pick up your shadow, it makes it look more like a real bike ride.


Regina, Saskatchewan on the MUP in the northwest part of the city. The weather has been pretty good this year, unfortunately I need to put on the SPF 60 for daytime rides. It would be nice if the city didn't get around to clearing the path today, which would mean it would be like this all weekend. Unfortunately they are a little too efficient at clearing the pathway system.


----------



## frankzetank (Feb 5, 2013)

Hi all. First post for me so bare with me if I screw up anything with the embeded video or link!! Ok so I can't post links yet cause I don't have 10 post... d'oh! I'll do this "ghetto style" and if anyone feel it's worth it and wants to repost with the proper link or video embeded, feel free!

A friend and I fat biked the Maine huts and trails a few weeks ago and had a great time. Rode on the groomed snow trail 25 miles out, slept at the Grand Falls Hut and rode 25 miles back the next day. I made a video with some footage we shoot on the trail.

Link: 3w-DOT-youtube-DOT-com/watch?v=DwWuN2XETJQ

Cheers and great videos all :thumbsup:


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

frankzetank said:


> Hi all. First post for me so bare with me if I screw up anything with the embeded video or link!! Ok so I can't post links yet cause I don't have 10 post... d'oh! I'll do this "ghetto style" and if anyone feel it's worth it and wants to repost with the proper link or video embeded, feel free!
> 
> A friend and I fat biked the Maine huts and trails a few weeks ago and had a great time. Rode on the groomed snow trail 25 miles out, slept at the Grand Falls Hut and rode 25 miles back the next day. I made a video with some footage we shoot on the trail.
> 
> ...


Here ya go! Nice vid.


----------



## eastman115 (Dec 6, 2009)

Here's a video of my attempt to ride to The Spout, a freshwater geyser on the coast of Newfoundland. I got turned back by 
soft conditions but it was a glorious day:





For more on this ride go to: spout 1, slow:biker 0 | slow:biker


----------



## frankzetank (Feb 5, 2013)

Stevob said:


> Here ya go! Nice vid.


Thanks for posting it and thanks for the comments!


----------



## Nothing's impossible (Mar 5, 2012)

Some ski spam, too much snow for biking!


----------



## iggs (Oct 18, 2007)

An overly long and badly chopped together series of chest mounted go pro clips from this mornings ride. What I hope they show is just how much fun I had riding in the dunes this morning :thumbsup:

Really starting to feel like I've got the hang of the sand. Starting to push the tyres when I can and get the most out of even the loose stuff


----------



## Nothing's impossible (Mar 5, 2012)

Iggs, you have a freaking nice garden!!!


----------



## MartinS (Jan 31, 2004)

Just started experimenting with editing software, had to edit down a 12 minute downhill from this afternoon, some fresh snow, some sun...


----------



## twright205 (Oct 2, 2011)

loved the dunes riding... heading toward Vegas end of March,, anyone know where I could get a similar ride experience?


----------



## gecho (Apr 27, 2012)

In case anyone was curious to see what it would look like if you mounted a camera on the rim between the spokes.


----------



## Nothing's impossible (Mar 5, 2012)

My first Gap!


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

frankzetank said:


> A friend and I fat biked the Maine huts and trails a few weeks ago and had a great time. Rode on the groomed snow trail 25 miles out, slept at the Grand Falls Hut and rode 25 miles back the next day. I made a video with some footage we shoot on the trail.
> 
> Link: 3w-DOT-youtube-DOT-com/watch?v=DwWuN2XETJQ
> 
> Cheers and great videos all :thumbsup:


Thanks for sharing, I've been curious about the riding over there, but only got as far as calling for the map. Looks like a fun trip.


----------



## MicroDrive (Jun 15, 2009)

My Dad and I went riding last weekend @ the Flagstaff Nordic Center

One more post and I can share the video I shot..........


----------



## MicroDrive (Jun 15, 2009)

....and here it is:


----------



## gecho (Apr 27, 2012)

An "up close" look at Bud in action. In other videos I've recorded I noticed that at certain speeds it looks like the different row of knobs are moving at different speeds in different directions.

I wanted to make a video using footage with the sun at my back but about 10 minutes into the ride my camera went haywire messing up the video.


----------



## mybrainhurts (Sep 8, 2007)

*Fall in the Yukon(new version)...*


----------



## mybrainhurts (Sep 8, 2007)

*And again....*


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

Light here until 6pm here now in SE Scotland so great getting in a ride around the local woods and coast after work, the weather was overcast with flat light so i swapped to B&W with the Go Pro until along the coast where the light improved, these are the woods and coast nearest to my work and 3 miles from home, always quiet mid week at this time of year...

Song is `Tower Seven` by Thievery Corporation...
click on the cog icon to view in HD


----------



## DavidJohn (May 7, 2012)

Excellent.. Thanks.

DJ


----------



## clunkklonk (Jan 26, 2013)

It's not pretty, it doesn't show great skills... but it's a darn floaty snowcrust:


----------



## roobydoo (Feb 29, 2012)

clunkklonk said:


> It's not pretty, it doesn't show great skills... but it's a darn floaty snowcrust:


What I find amazing is how clear the moving wheel is, it seems to be so bright that it show up more like a stop-motion video. It's a simple video yes, but has ideal conditions to shoot in!


----------



## Celsius (Jul 14, 2009)

Awesome video! :thumbsup:


----------



## Uncle_Mike (Feb 20, 2004)

I believe that this sticks to the theme of showing capabilities. A trailer style video of me pulling my son in his Chariot (with skis), behind the fattie. The trailer now has fat tires too.
Fat Daddy - YouTube


----------



## alphazz (Oct 12, 2012)

Had a great day on the trails today.

Two Guys One Beautiful Day Riding Fat Bikes - YouTube


----------



## Scoobytao (Mar 19, 2011)

The single track trail system out at Kincaid Park in Anchorage is currently my favorite place to ride here in town, not so much for the scenery, which is mostly just heavilly wooded with a few glimpses of the coast, but for the rolling single track with good "flow". I was hoping to head down to the beach beneath Kincaid Park and get some great scenery shots there, but the Tour of Anchorage ski race was going on and I would have been a nuisance to the hundreds of skiers trying trying to make a competetive time on the Coastal Trail, so I only had footage of these single track trails. Be forewarned, you are viewing a beginner's second effort at attempting to make and edit a video. (My first was filming my kids biking these same trails over a year ago in fall.)

I was inspired by other fatbike videos, (especially those by TScheezy), and decided to give it a go. Rather than forcing others to be subjected to my learning process while filming, I decided to try this on my own. I soon realized video taping myself takes significantly more time. Also, I used my Nikon AW100 point and shoot camera rather than buying a separate video camera and the narrow field of view definitely limited the perspective. I tried using my own version of the helmet rotor cam and very long camera supports which helped a little bit but also introduced a lot of camera bouncing to the footage. My hats off to those of you that put together quality videos. There are a million details to sweat.

Anyways, snow biking here in Anchortown is a blast. The last two years I actually dropped weight in midwinter.


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

Not my video, but this guy has quite a few Moonlander videos on his page.


----------



## AKTed (Sep 11, 2004)

Nice video Scoobytao! I just started fatbiking this year and love Kincaid as well.

Ted


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Nice vids guys, thats some crust clunk.... good choice of music.


----------



## Nothing's impossible (Mar 5, 2012)

urban sandman ride


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

A real cold and wet day on the coast here in SE Scotland after a couple of dry weeks...
But the beauty is the weather whatever it is, it creates the seas and tides as they come ashore, today there was a huge tumbling surf, and with the temperature around 1-2C there was hardly anyone about... perfect!

Some film riding rocks below Marine Villa on the Surly Moonlander,
Talking Heads fans will like the tune; `Dance on Vaseline` by Thievery Corporation Ft David Byrne...

click on the cog icon to view in HD


----------



## Nothing's impossible (Mar 5, 2012)

sandmanfun


----------



## shanesbw (Aug 6, 2008)

Love your videos and you sure live up to your user name 
AWESOME and thanks for sharing


----------



## lamard (Feb 14, 2010)

*fresh fat video*






our winter recap video with some trials influence


----------



## Nothing's impossible (Mar 5, 2012)

Clay and husker du in the rear doesn't mach!


----------



## easterntide (Sep 1, 2012)

I know i'm preaching to the choir here, but fat bikes really can offer astounding good times in amazing places with fantastic people.

Fatbiking - Photography by Don Ricker

the second video specifically was shot today. those days of PERFECT rideable crust


----------



## KP snowman (Mar 4, 2010)

very cool doesn`t get much better then that


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

Relaxed cycle on a very wet day around Tyninghame Links East Lothian, with Hendo on my Surly Moonlander and Hendo on his Black Pugsley,
Was bitter cold with the easterly blowing the rain in from the North Sea but cycled every Saturday this year so had to get out and get my fat fix!

Click on the cog icon to view in HD
Song is `Shadows of Ourselves` by Thievery Corporation


----------



## mntbikejim (Nov 27, 2012)

*Winter Blues*

Passing the winter with some cogs and dogs


----------



## clunkklonk (Jan 26, 2013)

It's a fatbike film.


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

clunkklonk said:


> It's a fatbike film.


Nice video. Has that single track only been packed by bikes, or has some other winter user packed it down?


----------



## clunkklonk (Jan 26, 2013)

crashtestdummy said:


> Nice video. Has that single track only been packed by bikes, or has some other winter user packed it down?


We are only enjoying the work of people traveling by foot. Gotta love the people that take their dogs to the woods for a walk, and the dogs too ofcourse.


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

clunkklonk said:


> We are only enjoying the work of people traveling by foot. Gotta love the people that take their dogs to the woods for a walk, and the dogs too ofcourse.


The trail looks like it has a good width, without being too wide, and it doesn't seem to meander too much.


----------



## Nothing's impossible (Mar 5, 2012)

My first enduro:


----------



## mcjuggerton (Mar 30, 2012)

Finally put together the media from my ride the other day on my new Fatback:

https://vimeo.com/booyah/fatbackflyer


----------



## gbuckham (Apr 1, 2010)

*Road Closed*

The road to where I was planning to ride was closed to spent some time just pottering around watching the slowploughs.


----------



## Nothing's impossible (Mar 5, 2012)

gbuckham said:


> The road to where I was planning to ride was closed to spent some time just pottering around watching the slowploughs.


Yes, there seem to be quite a lot of snow this year


----------



## temporoad (Jul 27, 2006)

> Yes, there seem to be quite a lot of snow this year


You need some real snow plows:thumbsup:


----------



## gbuckham (Apr 1, 2010)

*Riding in the snow*

Trip on saturday to the wind farm on Bowbeat Hill in the Moorfoot Hills of southern Scotland.


----------



## tjdog800 (Aug 3, 2012)

Nice work Gary. Artfully done...


----------



## Nothing's impossible (Mar 5, 2012)

Fat rules


----------



## caminoloco (Jan 13, 2008)

You would do Martin a great favour by giving his video a thumbs-up on youtube:

chasing the bandit - Vota este video dando a "me gusta" - YouTube

It's in the last hours of a contest, the winning video gets to participate in the BC bike race alongside Wade Simmons.
Please hurry, only a few hours left.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

Rode with my sons on Wednesday on some somewhat technical singletrack, using my trusty and capable 9:zero:7 "fatfukk" as the camera vehicle (you'll see it in the video somewhere as well, when I put the camera on my son's bike). Both of my sons are running "semi fat front" setups - younger son rides a 20" mountain bike with a 20"x2.5" Onza Sticky Fingers tire, older son rides a 24" mountain bike with a 24"x3" Nokian Gazzaloddi on a 2.5" wide Surly Large Marge:


----------



## easterntide (Sep 1, 2012)

Still winter up @ 1000' in the canadian maritimes...awesome awesome conditions as long as your on the trail by 8am!
Fatbiking - Photography by Don Ricker


----------



## gbuckham (Apr 1, 2010)

Back again on Bowbeat Hill last Saturday.


----------



## Outsider (Jan 1, 2007)

One from last week:






The Last Ride of the Winter from Peter Nylund on Vimeo.


----------



## DieselFuelOnly (Jan 14, 2013)

gbuckham said:


> Back again on Bowbeat Hill last Saturday.
> 
> hey Gary. Love your films! you're a big reason why I got into fatties and bought a Pugsley this January. you also make me want to visit Scotland! keep on riding and filming! Thanks for sharing your passion with the rest of us


----------



## Steve Balogh (Feb 20, 2008)

From a fatbike race I did last February in Saugatuck, Mi:


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

*FORTH FAT UK Fatbike Gathering 27th/28th April*

Biggest collection of Fatbikes to date in Europe, topped off by being joined by Eric and Tyler from SURLY who rode our coast, got drunk on Saturday evening and had a good time here on the Scottish East coast...


----------



## scottybinwv (Jun 29, 2010)

probably a repost but worth watchin agin


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

*Nice bit of local singletrack...*

Following my pug on the Moonlander


----------



## DavidJohn (May 7, 2012)

It's now Autumn down under and today I took my Moonie for a spin.

DJ











Autumn in Oz. from DavidJohn on Vimeo.


----------



## pilot5 (May 9, 2008)

Fatbike Icefishing trailer.

Fat Bike Icefishing 2013 - YouTube


----------



## gbuckham (Apr 1, 2010)

*On Your Bike*

Short compilation using footage from the past three years.


----------



## DavidJohn (May 7, 2012)

Awesome.. Thanks Gary.

DJ


----------



## joboo (Mar 17, 2008)

My boy and his 9:ZERO:7
My 1st edit with the GoPro.

An Afternoon Fat Bike Ride - YouTube


----------



## DieselFuelOnly (Jan 14, 2013)

Nothing's impossible said:


> My first enduro:


You rock dude most impressive!


----------



## Nothing's impossible (Mar 5, 2012)

DieselFuelOnly said:


> You rock dude most impressive!


Thanks


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Ride to the Murray mouth.
1080p available.


----------



## DavidJohn (May 7, 2012)

Very nice.. Thanks Ozzy.

DJ


----------



## Wombat (Jan 25, 2004)

Ozzy

An interesting video. Thanks. Roughly how fast were you travelling near the start on the flat sands?

Tim


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Cheers DJ.

No idea Tim, the sand on the beach varied massively, out near the mouth it was super soft even at the waters edge. I run Strava off my Android phone and it says 48.8km total ride, 4:08 moving time and 11.8km/h average. If I hadn't have got stuck in the dunes trying to take a shortcut then had to walk out about 1.5km it would have upped the average by a good bit.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Nice vid Ozzy


----------



## Nothing's impossible (Mar 5, 2012)

Bit late, but some impresions from the enduro in ovifat


----------



## Raul34 (Feb 7, 2012)

Thanks for sharing Ozzy. Brightened up my cloudy morning in the office. Everything is flooded here in the midwest, cant wait wait to have river levels go down for some good stompin'!


----------



## Outsider (Jan 1, 2007)

The fatbike content is pretty small in this video, but since it contains the important message of getting out with your kids, I'm posting it anyway.


----------



## mntbikejim (Nov 27, 2012)

*1st trip*

Our 1st bike packing trip


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

*Summer Evening Trails, a film for an old friend...*

Out on the coastal trails on the SURLY KramPug






And some words on this film...

coastrider: Summer Evening Coastal Trails...And a film for an old friend...


----------



## dirtrider6 (Dec 23, 2009)

This is from riding Mountain Top for the first time.
A Months worth of rain really caused it to grow in, the Ferns were higher than the handlebars at times, making it very difficult to see.
I'm riding my Surly Pugsley, yea it's the only fatbike on the ride, keeping up to all the full suspension bikes


----------



## mntbikejim (Nov 27, 2012)

*Drakes 1st trip*






This is my youngest sons 1st trip {11}. Fourteen mile ride on the North Country Trail by our house. He takes a nice tumble about 1:45 in but no tears and he kept forward..


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

*A mid week coast cycle*

Folk are asking if i am watching the Tour de France every evening on TV, *I would like too but its summer man! and got to get out and enjoy the light evenings! :thumbsup:

Mostly i ride coastal trails and woodland mid week on the KramPug or Karate Monkey, Wednesday i to the Pugsley to the coast nearest home 3 miles away via the woods at Tyninghame. It was a lovely evening, 5 pm low tide and no one around! *

A wee film shot with the Go Pro

Song is `Isla de la Piedra` by Phontaine
click on the cog icon to view in HD


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Ops, double post.


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Here's a short promo vid from the Melrose Fat Tyre Festival 2013, check out 00:57 for a few seconds of my attempt at doing the super-D on the fatboy.





 Melrose FTF Day 1 from firstfloor on Vimeo.


----------



## gcappy (Jul 1, 2012)

Here is my wife's second ride on her (my old 9-0-7). Nothing technical just a bunch of rocks but it's good practice for her. This is the first bike she has ridden in her adult life other than being on the back of our tandem so she has to get used to ridding again. She feels very secure on the fatty compared to a road or hybrid bike. 
Rita Rolling Her Fat Bike - YouTube


----------



## Katz (Jan 29, 2012)

Having fun on the street

http://www.pinkbike.com/v/324643/l/

fatbike2 on Pinkbike


----------



## Nitatunarabe (Jul 29, 2012)

A ride in the rain (testing Bud and Lou tyres on Surly Moonlander):





Here is a thumbnail:


1080p available.


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

Nitatunarabe said:


> A ride in the rain (testing Bud and Lou tyres on Surly Moonlander):


Those are some serious puddles.


----------



## dvn (Apr 6, 2011)

Nitatunarabe said:


> A ride in the rain (testing Bud and Lou tyres on Surly Moonlander):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yikes! Best get after the hubs and bottom bracket NOW!


----------



## surlybugger (Jan 26, 2013)

*To clear a new trail loop of deadfall.*

Love this bike.


----------



## gcappy (Jul 1, 2012)

The green eyed monster on patrol. Very cool bike!


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

*Local riverside trail after mid summer storms*

I live with the coast 3 miles to the North, and a mile east of my house. 1 mile inland is a river with a trail alongside and i can go ride an entirely different landscape. After recent thunderstorms the 6 week drought is over!
So i fitted the Nates back on the old SURLY Pugsley. 
The Larry`s are still i think the best tyre for the sand and rocks on the coast. However the Nates open up even more versatility to an already versatile and fun bike 

Roll on the availability of the 29x 3" Dirt Wizard soon which will make the Rabbit Hole 50mm / 29x3" (29+) of the SURLY Krampus or KramPug wheelsets a brilliant set up for out of the saddle wet weather riding here in the UK :thumbsup:

In the meantime the Nate shod Pugsley is still ideal for chilled out rides in the saddle like tonight along the river Tyne,

A kind of non cycling - cycling film 
click on the cog icon to view in HD






Some waffle on The recent weather, Fat bike tyres, 29+, the future, and `the power of the fat side` 
coastrider: Mid Summer Rains, Pugsley Tyre Prices, and Nate tastic trails.... and a look at the future...29+...


----------



## surlybugger (Jan 26, 2013)

coastkid71 said:


> the power of the fat side`


 Awesome


----------



## Venturewest (Jul 13, 2007)

*coastkid71 *

That's an amazing little film. I would never guess you could produce something like that with a Go Pro. Awesome, and well done.


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Cool vid coastkid !


----------



## OFFcourse (Aug 11, 2011)

Haha 'Pit Prison' that's where they kept all the ozzys before they sent em' to OZ ;-)


----------



## Nothing's impossible (Mar 5, 2012)

Climbing the mont Ventoux with the sandman was rather hard, going down was big fun 

Mijn Ventoux met Anvasport - YouTube


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Amazing!


----------



## Nothing's impossible (Mar 5, 2012)

Stevob said:


> Amazing!


The climb was followed by Belgian national TV:

sporza video: De verovering van de Ventoux: wie haalt de top?


----------



## surlybugger (Jan 26, 2013)

*Snuk Off To the Beach Today.*

Awesome weather!


----------



## DavidJohn (May 7, 2012)

Thanks.. Nice camera angle.

DJ


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

*Windy day at the coast*

And popped by the "Fortress Of Solitude" down on the coast on Sunday, 
Whats that? you ask? 

Nice beach bivvy spot :thumbsup:


----------



## ward (Aug 20, 2009)

Nice CK! Headed back over to the coast this weekend. Been lazy lately filming wise... maybe I'll get the cams out...


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

*Low Tide Slickrock*

Been wondering where you been Ward :thumbsup: 
Look forward to more of those dunes on film 

Wee film from last night on the big Moonlander riding some of the slickrock exposed at low tide down the coast...


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

coastkid71 said:


> Been wondering where you been Ward :thumbsup:
> Look forward to more of those dunes on film
> 
> Wee film from last night on the big Moonlander riding some of the slickrock exposed at low tide down the coast...


Nice, what was the music?


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

Thanks 

Song is `So Here We Are` by Bloc Party


----------



## dvn (Apr 6, 2011)

coastkid71 said:


> Been wondering where you been Ward :thumbsup:
> Look forward to more of those dunes on film
> 
> Wee film from last night on the big Moonlander riding some of the slickrock exposed at low tide down the coast...


Very nice video and beautiful scenery! :thumbsup:


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

I thought i would share this with yous, it a non fatbike film but i was very close in a few of the shots, these are our trails that a lot more fatbikes are now being ridden on.





 Gospel of Awesome from firstfloor on Vimeo.


----------



## Katz (Jan 29, 2012)

^That looks like a really fun bike park/trail system there, Ozz!


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

*Harvest time in Scotland*

Harvest here on the Scottish east coast, where i stay is a small county called East Lothian, a half hour from Scotlands captial city of Edinburgh by train or car. It is famous for a few things, like that book `Treasure Island` you were read as a kid, it was written here by Robert Lewis Stevenson, whose family also invented and built Lighthouses all around our Country and overseas...

It is also home to an invention that kickstarted the agricultural revolution and in time along with the invention of steam power (by another Scotsman in a shed) changed harvesting crops as it had been done for hundreds of years... 
So whats this got to do with fat bikes?, well harvested fields of Barley and wheat are ace for riding fatbikes across, those big tyres crunch right over the stubble real easy ,

So first off is a film of a famous invention from a few miles from my house, then some harvest fat biking :thumbsup:

These films may not play on mobiles, i have been having problems with youtube setting the Syndication to no mobiles on some films, not on others since it has went to google, hope to get it sorted!











If you like the combine harvester stuff then check out this film my friend Gary E has just made with his Quadcopter of Combines at work, Gary rides MTB bikes too and is real keen to do some filming of me on the fatbikes soon when we get the right weather, if it comes out like this it will be amazing - Gary has disabled embeding on his film so follow this link direct to youtube;

RM & JF Seed Harvesting and Seeding - YouTube


----------



## Beard of Power (Feb 10, 2011)




----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

*Surly Moonlander; Dune Surfing and Rock Crawling...*

Out having fun this morning on the big Moonie :thumbsup:


----------



## shoo (Nov 11, 2008)

Certainly a great day on the coast. Thanks for sharing, every video I watch of your I get closer to driving to the coast for a day of riding.

Cheers,
Steven



coastkid71 said:


> Out having fun this morning on the big Moonie :thumbsup:


----------



## Nothing's impossible (Mar 5, 2012)

Some fun this summer in the little ski resort of la bresse 

Fun in La Bresse - YouTube


----------



## 98srx6 (Jun 25, 2012)

```

```
Cold Rolled-Official Trailer on Vimeo

Not my vid, but here is a short teaser/trailer of an upcoming film about my local snow bike trail. Should be a good watch! Now to wait a couple of months to watch the whole video...

Oh, and if anybody is in the area this winter, its a great ride.


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

*Visit Scotland Jounalists beach ride*

Last week i took a group of Journalists out for an hour on the coast here. Organised by a friend who works for `Visit Scotland`. 
A group of lovely friendly people from, France, Austria, Germany, Spain, and Canada. here for a couple of weeks to experiance and write up magazine and internet articles on visiting Scotland.
They loved the bikes and were amazed at them riding across the soft sand above the tide line. 
Always great to watch peoples reactions when they first ride them, and just keep rolling over everything :thumbsup:
Hopefully they will all go home with great memorys of our Country 

Any articles featering the ride i will link on the youtube film info when i get them mailed


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

*Easy On a Sunday Morning*

Overcast with sideways heavy showers here last Sunday. Nice to get out for a wee hours cycle with friend Ped, short drive down the coast but saves a 8 mile winch home intot he Gale blowing!


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

*Surly Moonlander; Rock Crawling - Sow Rocks, Yellowcraig*

Plenty of riding and filming going on here on the Scottish SE Coast this now :thumbsup:

Out the other evening for some rock crawling on the big Moonie

Some words and pics of this ride here on the blog:
coastrider: Mid week cycle - 5pm Magic...

Song is `Wellingtons` by Phontaine


----------



## troutie-mtb (Sep 20, 2007)

Vid of my mates ride on my Fatty down the Col de Azet in the french Pyrenees

Fatty down the Azet - YouTube

it was his first ride on a Fatbike so be kind with the comments


----------



## gcappy (Jul 1, 2012)

Kind of cool to see the speed but why are you guy's ridding down the mountain on the road? Are there no trails there? Your friend cant get a good read on what a fat bike can do by ridding on the road.


----------



## troutie-mtb (Sep 20, 2007)

gcappy said:


> Kind of cool to see the speed but why are you guy's ridding down the mountain on the road? Are there no trails there? Your friend cant get a good read on what a fat bike can do by ridding on the road.


It was a free downhill as we drove up from our holiday apartments on the way to some different trails 
I rode the Fatty for the first two days up and down some big hills then lent it to my German mates for the next three days .
Armin rode up 2 of the Tour de France cols this day on the fatty and down some pretty ace trails too so did get a good idea on what it could do so much so that a Fat bike is on his list of wants to ride around the forests in Germany .


----------



## dvn (Apr 6, 2011)

troutie-mtb said:


> Vid of my mates ride on my Fatty down the Col de Azet in the french Pyrenees
> 
> Fatty down the Azet - YouTube
> 
> it was his first ride on a Fatbike so be kind with the comments


Road riding?


----------



## troutie-mtb (Sep 20, 2007)

dvn said:


> Road riding?


A Fatty is a go anywhere bike so a bit of road is fair game if it means some good offroading after


----------



## Espen W (Feb 4, 2012)

One of our customers put together this one.
Riding his Mk2 Diamant Mammut:


----------



## Espen W (Feb 4, 2012)

This is the first Nakamura BigBob video that we made back in January. Was featured on Fat-Bike.com later in the winter, but not in this thread, as far as I know.
Especially the last scene is pretty cool, evolution in real time


----------



## pilot5 (May 9, 2008)

Another use for a fatbike is Icefishing.
Ice Fishing 2013 with Fat Bike - YouTube


----------



## ward (Aug 20, 2009)

Here's a film from our 3rd Annual Northwest Fat Bike Meet at Ocean Shores Wa. last weekend... good fat times!


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

The rules were, no touching the squirt lube bottle with your hands, no touching the ground with your hands, elbows or knees .... at 0:18 i kicked the bottle into my helmet and was 400m in front of everyone up the first hill.... people were taking their shoes off !!!!

Check out 1:53... the fatbiker with the pink beard taking the beer shortcut.





 18 Hours of Melrose from Tim Arch on Vimeo.


----------



## shoo (Nov 11, 2008)

Pretty cool video ozzy. Looks like a fun event. "its rubber time" sound like a great motto.

Cheers,
Steven


----------



## OFFcourse (Aug 11, 2011)

Sad guy @ the end leaves that chick hanging!


----------



## Steve Balogh (Feb 20, 2008)

Not often you can rave about a flat trail, but last weekend I went across my State and did a small group ride a few locals put on. 42 miles of ballast rock on a rail-trail. Fatbikes are about the only thing that can handle this ride, at times it was quite a workout as the rocks got pretty deep. Also had some cool bridges over the river to ride over, with a few inches of separation between ties - a couple of them you just kind of avoid looking at and just go for it. You'll notice some numbers on our bars, was not a race, we tested a timing system for a local promotor. After lunch we gave the numbers back.

Note:Vid will look better if you click on Medium size, for some reason I can't control that.


----------



## pbasinger (Dec 5, 2004)

Nothing too special here, but I just put together some footage from last year's AK Ultrasport.

Iditabike - YouTube


----------



## carbontubulars (Dec 20, 2009)

*West Bragg Creek, Alberta*

Not bad for October in the mountains.






West Bragg Creek - North Loop on fat bike from adam roberts on Vimeo.


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

*An Autumn coast ride with friends*

Social ride with friends, laughs, ice cream, and chips 

Words and pics to the day here; coastrider: Saturdays Beach ride...Out with the posse...


----------



## gcappy (Jul 1, 2012)

Spectacular! I love it! Looks like you had a ball.


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Story: Every patch of green grass here, be it a reserve, conservation area, recreation park or a mix of all 3 has a group of volunteers who look after it, these groups call themselves "The Friends of ???????". These guys do the trailwork, weed, look after native plants and rid the place of pests. Of recent years they are very happy to have MTB'ers in the group (some groups, some are dead against bikers FULL STOP) as they bring IMBA practices to the trails, sustainability and properly built trails rather than puddles on sheep tracks. One group that i am a member of is making a promo video and we were asked to go collect some MTB footage for it, there was a loads more than this but here's some of the stuff thrown together for a shorty. We have had nearly 20km of purposely built Shared Use trails professionally made in here in the last 2 yrs, its awesome riding.... a bit overgrown at the mo though.
They were looking for some gentle riding shots rather than extreme MTB stuff (not that i get extreme anyway)

EDIT: Watch in HD & the 2 little kids are mini-me's... just hope fatbike tyres drop in price as they are skid king's at the moment.





 FOSG Promo video material from bs on Vimeo.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Nice one Ozzy! Hope it helps your cause.


----------



## okaruss (Feb 20, 2013)

A sandy ride I did a couple of weeks ago on the south east coast of Australia.


----------



## gcappy (Jul 1, 2012)

Love the beach rides. Hopefully I will be trying it this weekend. Some one needs to come up with a pole mount with a rotational motor drive for the camera's. Then you could mount it vertically on your rack and let it go.


----------



## pbasinger (Dec 5, 2004)

*Borealis Bike Desert Ride*

This is a ride from the weekend near Moab on the Borealis Yampa


----------



## SmooveP (Nov 30, 2007)

Nice video, Pete!


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

Very nice video ^^^^!!


----------



## Venturewest (Jul 13, 2007)

Espen W said:


> One of our customers put together this one.
> Riding his Mk2 Diamant Mammut:


That is a great video. One of the best I have seen, showing what the fat bike can do on singletrack and varied terrain. I think I will go hop on some singletrack today.


----------



## I like bicycles. (Sep 19, 2013)

Here's a slow motion video I made of my new Motobecane FatBike. I've only been fat biking for a few weeks now. So I'm still adjusting myself on how to approach scenarios with only tires for suspension. But still a mad smooth ride in rocky conditions.


----------



## OFFcourse (Aug 11, 2011)

I like bikes! That chain wobble made the video for me, I wanna go 25% slow mode my clutch mech now  Wish we had woodlands closer here.


----------



## gcappy (Jul 1, 2012)

Here is one from today. I am on my new 9 zero 7 190. My wife is on her 9 zero 7 170. This is Southwick beach on Lake Ontario, upstate ny.

Southwick Beach 10-27-2013 - YouTube


----------



## carbontubulars (Dec 20, 2009)

Winter 2013 just hit. 




A new snow biking season begins... from adam roberts on Vimeo.


----------



## DirtDad (May 12, 2002)

Sweet vid, carbo, but it was too short, we need more! Nice bike too, btw


----------



## blown240 (Nov 4, 2009)

Here is a video my buddy took of me and the new bike from yesterdays ride:


----------



## matt c (Oct 22, 2013)

Here is a video of the new 2014 Trek Farley. Notice the different camera angle. It is from a DIY mount on the down tube bottle cage mount.


----------



## gcappy (Jul 1, 2012)

Made this one today. The new 9-zero-7, 190.

Racing Shadows or This Bud's for Lou - YouTube


----------



## OFFcourse (Aug 11, 2011)

gcappy said:


> Made this one today. The new 9-zero-7, 190.
> 
> Racing Shadows or This Bud's for Lou - YouTube


Neg rep for going around puddles!


----------



## gcappy (Jul 1, 2012)

OFFcourse said:


> Neg rep for going around puddles!


Ha Ha. I only go through if I can't go around. Remember I'm really a roadie/triathlete.


----------



## Rock dude (May 24, 2007)

Looks like you don't have to worry about getting the front brake wet


----------



## gcappy (Jul 1, 2012)

Rock dude said:


> Looks like you don't have to worry about getting the front brake wet


You noticed that huh? I almost bought it a couple times going around the downhill corners. I would grab for some brake and remember all I have is one mechanical back. Brakes are overrated.


----------



## joehxc (Jul 16, 2013)

One of a few routes I can take for my commute on a daily.









Quick picture putting away my fat front! this evening.

It's getting dark here now so my evening light set up was put to the test . Such a fun ride!

Video is slow pace as I'm using a £7.99 camera mount on a camera that is worth more than my frame haha , had no intention of setting any speed records that day / catching any air.

Enjoy


----------



## Steve Balogh (Feb 20, 2008)

*Munger Mounds*

Just a short vid from a favorite section of a nearby trail. Bad thing is the wide angle of the GoPro seems to flatten the aspect of these small hills. What makes some of these sections interesting is the downslope on both sides of the trail.


----------



## ombrotipo (Mar 27, 2011)

Hi!!!!!!!!!!!! Here are two vids from Spain....

First one, opening a downhill race with my Fatty...


----------



## ombrotipo (Mar 27, 2011)

And the second one,,, a film in my local trails, Pagasarri mount in Bilbao, Basque Country... Hope you enjoy it!!!!


----------



## blown240 (Nov 4, 2009)

Heres a short little clip from yesterdays ride. Its the first time I've ridden it on deep sand.


----------



## hbourj (Nov 20, 2012)

New French fat bikes video along Mediterranee sea beaches (Camargue, France).

Bikes : Salamandre. French handmade.


----------



## deuxdiesel (Jan 14, 2007)

Very nice. I have spent some time in Saintes-Marie de la mer, but without a bike- next time for sure. Excellent choice of music as well.


----------



## Optiflow (Mar 21, 2013)

Here's my very first edited film, the camera I used was the Nokia 808 Pureview, shooted at 1080 and downgraded to 720...






Tour de Rasuanniemi from Optiflow on Vimeo.


----------



## pez d spencer (Aug 15, 2013)

*Fatbike - Oslo*

Didn't know there was a film tread, so I posted my video under the "daily pic" tread. But it probably belongs here instead 

My first fatbike video - Shot in Oslo, Norway.


----------



## Flying_Scotsman (Jul 12, 2011)

Optiflow said:


> Here's my very first edited film, the camera I used was the Nokia 808 Pureview, shooted at 1080 and downgraded to 720...


Nice work Optiflow, wont be long before the lakes are frozen over!  I was just saying to my wife the other day that it is amazing that more people dont have Fat Bikes in Finland. I have never seen one in the many times I have been over but will be looking out when we come to Joensuu for christmas at the in-laws! :thumbsup:


----------



## Optiflow (Mar 21, 2013)

Flying_Scotsman said:


> Nice work Optiflow, wont be long before the lakes are frozen over!  I was just saying to my wife the other day that it is amazing that more people dont have Fat Bikes in Finland. I have never seen one in the many times I have been over but will be looking out when we come to Joensuu for christmas at the in-laws! :thumbsup:


Thanks! I think the number of fatbikes is growing fast here now. Here's a real fatbike boom now, at least if you look at the local finnish fatbike forum 
Welcome to Finland, btw I have some relatives in Joensuu :thumbsup:


----------



## chilled_kroete (Jul 17, 2008)

Optiflow:
Beautiful video, beautiful Finland! Makes me wanna go back tu Suomi instantly! :yesnod: :thumbsup:

Which tripod did you use to film with your Nokia?


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

This is the same one I posted in the "Air" thread. It's nowhere near as elegant or zen as the last few videos; this one's all about full-on ramming a log to ride it uphill


----------



## duggus (May 11, 2007)

pez d spencer said:


> Didn't know there was a film tread, so I posted my video under the "daily pic" tread. But it probably belongs here instead
> 
> My first fatbike video - Shot in Oslo, Norway.


That place looks like it would be super fun to ride! I need to go to Norway some day... its on my bucket list


----------



## OFFcourse (Aug 11, 2011)

pez d spencer said:


> Didn't know there was a film tread, so I posted my video under the "daily pic" tread. But it probably belongs here instead
> 
> My first fatbike video - Shot in Oslo, Norway.


You missed a few puddles so only a 7/10


----------



## Optiflow (Mar 21, 2013)

chilled_kroete said:


> Optiflow:
> Beautiful video, beautiful Finland! Makes me wanna go back tu Suomi instantly! :yesnod: :thumbsup:
> 
> Which tripod did you use to film with your Nokia?


My tripod is very cheap and lightwight, and has no name on it...nonetheless it has a adjustable leg lenght of 20-105cm. And...yes it wobbles ...Then I have, cheap again, XSories Pholder to attach the phone to the tripod. I also used Bosch MM2 Universal holder  to get the phone attached to Fatty.


----------



## pez d spencer (Aug 15, 2013)

duggus said:


> That place looks like it would be super fun to ride! I need to go to Norway some day... its on my bucket list


You should  All bikers are welcome


----------



## pez d spencer (Aug 15, 2013)

OFFcourse said:


> You missed a few puddles so only a 7/10


Ha-ha, I didn't think I missed that many, but I will keep it in mind for future rides


----------



## pez d spencer (Aug 15, 2013)

*Fatbike Video - Still waiting for winter/snow in Oslo*

Here is a short video where I test out shooting with 720 and 120fps, so that I can edit it to scenes with slow motion. As I am new to editing, feedback is welcomed 

And as you can see from the trail, it is getting colder, but there is still no snow. Soon - I hope it will be here soon 

(HD optional)


----------



## Chader09 (Aug 14, 2013)

Another great vid Pez. I like your style of shot location and motion added in post.


----------



## Jisch (Jan 12, 2004)

That opening shot is awesome, I will be stealing it for my next video.


----------



## NogginBuster (Feb 21, 2012)

Pez, That's some nice footage, both the trail ride and camera work. What camera are you using and what editing software?


----------



## pez d spencer (Aug 15, 2013)

Chader09 said:


> Another great vid Pez. I like your style of shot location and motion added in post.


Thanks


----------



## pez d spencer (Aug 15, 2013)

Jisch said:


> That opening shot is awesome, I will be stealing it for my next video.


I knew I should have copyrighted it


----------



## pez d spencer (Aug 15, 2013)

NogginBuster said:


> Pez, That's some nice footage, both the trail ride and camera work. What camera are you using and what editing software?


Thanks 
I'm using Windows movie maker. So far it has worked fine. And I'm shooting with GoPro HD hero3 Black edition. With the Android app it's perfect for my use.


----------



## blown240 (Nov 4, 2009)

Here's One I Finished Tonight:

Fatbike Video Video - Pinkbike


----------



## Drew Diller (Jan 4, 2010)

blown240 said:


> here's one i finished tonight:


sorry to be the bearer of bad news - fyi:


----------



## blown240 (Nov 4, 2009)

Ah Bummer! I linked over to pink bike. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## matt c (Oct 22, 2013)

Here is video of our first fat snow ride of the season. A full write-up of the ride can be found at fatbikebrigade.wordpress.com

First Snow - YouTube


----------



## pez d spencer (Aug 15, 2013)

matt c said:


> Here is video of our first fat snow ride of the season. A full write-up of the ride can be found at fatbikebrigade.wordpress.com
> 
> First Snow - YouTube


Nice 

Can't wait for the first snow her in Oslo. Forecast says snow tomorrow


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Awesome vids guys, been a bit slack lately and haven't had time to browse this thread.

Love the music Matt C, very christmassy !

Reps coming... might take a few days though.


----------



## Nitatunarabe (Jul 29, 2012)




----------



## tjdog800 (Aug 3, 2012)

matt c said:


> Here is video of our first fat snow ride of the season. A full write-up of the ride can be found at fatbikebrigade.wordpress.com
> 
> First Snow - YouTube


Great Vid!


----------



## Espen W (Feb 4, 2012)

One of our main test riders, Fredrik, shot this one while out riding the 24.9lb Nakamura BigBob 5.0 prototype on Saturday.
55degrees and sunny weather up here close to the Arctic circle:


----------



## Dave in Ozark (Nov 5, 2013)

What was the trail side repair he did? It was refreshing to see someone unsuccessfully trying to hop up an obstacle- Lord knows I rarely do it the successfully the first time!


----------



## Fredrik on bike (Nov 19, 2013)

Dave in Ozark said:


> What was the trail side repair he did? It was refreshing to see someone unsuccessfully trying to hop up an obstacle- Lord knows I rarely do it the successfully the first time!


Hey thanks, I made that short film.
My chain broke in that climb - luckily I had a spare power link in my Camelbak 

Fredrik


----------



## pez d spencer (Aug 15, 2013)

*Yet another Fatbike Video from Oslo*

Here is yet another Fatbike video from Oslo  This time from a peninsula called Bygdøy. It has som beaches (not very long, but still...) and a very nice grid of singletrack in the neighboring forest 






For other similar videos:

https://www.youtube.com/user/pezdspencer100/videos


----------



## gcappy (Jul 1, 2012)

Very nice work. Also great ridding!


----------



## Fredrik on bike (Nov 19, 2013)

*Frosty Fatbike Sunday*

Went out with my Gopro today - a nice sunny sunday.






Hope you like


----------



## Outsider (Jan 1, 2007)

Fredrik on bike said:


> Went out with my Gopro today - a nice sunny sunday.
> ...
> Hope you like


Yes, I liked it. Very nice.


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

*Scotlands SE coast*

Now into winter here on the Scottish SE coast-pretty much the same as Autumn on the coast! 
Here is a film from a month ago. November is the month of change here on the coast as strong winds push big swells in from the North Sea.

Beach riding at its best season begins! 

Song is `Scotlands Shame` by Scottish band Mogwai
click on the cog icon for HD


----------



## Fredrik on bike (Nov 19, 2013)

Outsider said:


> Yes, I liked it. Very nice.


Thanks


----------



## Con6tY5efs (Nov 23, 2013)

all round and great sunsets at the end


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

coastkid71 said:


> Now into winter here on the Scottish SE coast-pretty much the same as Autumn on the coast!
> Here is a film from a month ago. November is the month of change here on the coast as strong winds push big swells in from the North Sea.
> 
> Beach riding at its best season begins!
> ...


Nice video, the music really fit the mood.


----------



## CJones (Aug 3, 2004)

This one is pretty nice. The front brake ice doughnuts are particularly cool:

Clarity: An Ice Biking Session on Vimeo


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Cjones thats a cool vid, awesome !

Is the guy with the hut on the sled dragging a fishing hut out into the middle of the lake ?


----------



## grubyuppie (Oct 3, 2011)

Sweet beach cruisin'! Your vid inspires me to make a bike trip to Scotland! We're big fans of Mogwai too. I hope that they ride bikes because their sound gives me the urge to ride.


----------



## yxan (Oct 3, 2008)

some long overdue footage that needed to turn into a film. Tried to get the tire deflection at really low air pressures to come through.


----------



## kona riding fool (Nov 30, 2013)

*Fat bike racing*

summer test ride of the Kona Wo prototype.

First ride on the Kona Wo fat bike - YouTube

Winter FatBike Series here in MI.






Kevin


----------



## kona riding fool (Nov 30, 2013)

Fat Bike snow ride Island Lake State Rec MI - YouTube


----------



## gbuckham (Apr 1, 2010)

Been a while since I posted here but wanted to share yesterdays early morning ride.


----------



## tourqe2000 (Aug 19, 2011)

nice video, you're blessed to have such wonderful scenery to ride through, do you and coastkid71 ever bump into each other?


----------



## gbuckham (Apr 1, 2010)

Yes, Bruce lives about 15 miles from my house and we've meet a few times along the coast.


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

Hope you can make Global Fatbike Day at NB Gary!

Some film from a ride with Mowgli the hyper energetic Spaniel who goes nuts at fatbikes!, he barks at the front tyres when you stop!. he absolutly loves going fatbike rides!

Song is "Here we are" by British band Bloc Party


----------



## DirtDad (May 12, 2002)

*Snow ride in Southern California? Whaaaaat?!*

I rode in Big Bear right after a recent snow storm.


----------



## Uncle_Mike (Feb 20, 2004)

Currently out of commission with leg injury so edited my fattie footage from 2013. Some pretty cool terrain and angles captured. Enjoy!

Best of Fat Biking 2013 - YouTube


----------



## DavidJohn (May 7, 2012)

Just got back from holidays in Merimbula..

Took some vid and there are bits of my fat bike in them..

DJ


----------



## alphazz (Oct 12, 2012)

Always fun to watch your videos DavidJohn. I liked #1 and #3 the best. (Could have gone a little slower in #1)


----------



## DirtDad (May 12, 2002)

*Surfbiking*

Yet another place you can ride a fatbike.


----------



## Ska (Jan 12, 2004)

Nothing special.





<a href="http://vimeo.com/81569165">


----------



## collideous (Jul 1, 2006)

Today's fat-bike ride.


----------



## dvn (Apr 6, 2011)

collideous said:


> Today's fat-bike ride.


Very cool. Looks like you did a LOT of climbing!


----------



## collideous (Jul 1, 2006)

dvn said:


> Very cool. Looks like you did a LOT of climbing!


A bit over 4300 feet. That's on the short side around here. The trail I filmed is pretty tough, though. The lower half is a poorly maintained gravel trail that gets you warmed up. The upper half is covered with leaves pretty much year-round (add snow in the winter). Being southern facing and above the fog, much of the last snow disappeared this past week. I almost got hit by a big rock that came rumbling down as I was riding along that rock wall yesterday. Possibly, I scared off a chamois or other wild animal. Too bad I didn't capture that on film.


----------



## DirtDad (May 12, 2002)

More snow biking from Big Bear / southern Calif.


----------



## Espen W (Feb 4, 2012)

We finally got some snow over here in the sub Arctic parts of Norway.
Nice and cold conditions in the middle of last week meant time for some good ol' fashioned powder plowin':


----------



## Espen W (Feb 4, 2012)

Unfortunately, the mild weather came back to haunt us over the weekend, and warm winds from the continent meant 50F up here at 60NRTH.

On the positive side, traction in the wet snow was awesome.
Some one handed riding/filming (when I hit the deep snow):


----------



## chopsmitty (Dec 11, 2012)

Only the second time out...
Fatbike in Kulani on Vimeo


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

Nightriding a few evenings a week now it is mid winter here, sunrise 8,40am - sunset 3.40pm
The Go Pro does not work at night sadly, but you can use a cheap compact camera and agorrilla pod to capture some footage!. Some film from this weeks post work rides-yep it is only Tuesday but been out both nights so far this week as the forecast is bad for later in the week...


----------



## Rightcoaster (Dec 25, 2006)

*first snow ride of the season*


----------



## wetpaint (Sep 7, 2009)

From tonight's ride


----------



## wetpaint (Sep 7, 2009)




----------



## gcappy (Jul 1, 2012)

Looks like great fun.


----------



## DirtDad (May 12, 2002)

*Fatbiking with my homeys in a burning snowy forest*

You think the title is a joke? There is a lot going on, you are better off watching full screen, full 1080p.


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

wetpaint said:


>


Nice video, and the length is perfect for my attention span.


----------



## dirtrider6 (Dec 23, 2009)

DirtDad said:


> You think the title is a joke? There is a lot going on, you are better off watching full screen, full 1080p.


The comments are what made that enjoyable, nice one!


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

*Winter Solstice beach ride - Holy Island*

Some film from Saturday`s Solstice ride at Holy Island, girlfriend came along with her fatbike mad springer spaniel `Mowgli` and we met gibbonarms (Mike) at the causeway car park at Beil.
The ride was cut short by a deluge of biblic proportions!, 
a non forecasted side and head wind!, 
an uncrossable estuary with quick sand :eekster:
A sand blasted exposed beach is not the best place to swap a punctured tube (sealant ran out due to so many thorns on our roads recently)

So a half days ride, then drove across to Lindesfarne-coffee and then a bar lunch, and a walk around the village as the sun once again appeared...
A perfect day, once warmed up and fed!, :thumbsup:


----------



## alphazz (Oct 12, 2012)

Christmas Eve Ride - YouTube


----------



## iCollector (Nov 14, 2012)

alphazz said:


> Christmas Eve Ride - YouTube


Nice! Thanks for sharing a great start to the Christmas Holiday! Looks like a great place to ride any season.


----------



## surlybugger (Jan 26, 2013)

*Playing In The Snow*

A short flick of snow ride'n.


----------



## alphazz (Oct 12, 2012)

A fun night ride video from last night.
Group Fat Bike Snow Ride 1 - YouTube


----------



## dvn (Apr 6, 2011)

alphazz said:


> A fun night ride video from last night.
> Group Fat Bike Snow Ride 1 - YouTube


Looks like a blast! :thumbsup:


----------



## alphazz (Oct 12, 2012)

One of the first group fat bikes rides in the Laramie area that I know of and it was a beautiful day.
Sunday Happy Jack Snow Ride 1 - YouTube


----------



## Jozz (Apr 8, 2004)

Like riding on an 18 inch bridge for 8 miles!


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

Jozz said:


> Like riding on an 18 inch bridge for 8 miles!


That looks like a fun ride. How was the trail made? Just fat bikes, or was it snowshoed? It looks too tight to ski.


----------



## Jozz (Apr 8, 2004)

crashtestdummy said:


> That looks like a fun ride. How was the trail made? Just fat bikes, or was it snowshoed? It looks too tight to ski.


Those are snowshoe trails, we have about 10 miles of them. I got more miles snowshoeing this year than biking! We have xc ski trails also but we do not ride on them...


----------



## Flying_Scotsman (Jul 12, 2011)

Jozz said:


> Those are snowshoe trails, we have about 10 miles of them. I got more miles snowshoeing this year than biking! We have xc ski trails also but we do not ride on them...


Brilliant little film Jozz, some nice comedy crashes!!


----------



## dvn (Apr 6, 2011)

Jozz said:


> Like riding on an 18 inch bridge for 8 miles!


Very cool!


----------



## DirtDad (May 12, 2002)

*Once more unto the beach*

As always I recommend viewing directly on YouTube, I use features that the embedded version does not have. But for your convenience:


----------



## Lars Thomsen (Jul 28, 2011)

*The Dead Man Marsh ;-)*

Today on my local track&#8230; kind of muddy 




Many brave men have fallen here :thumbsup:


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)




----------



## Steve Balogh (Feb 20, 2008)

From the Iceman Race "Icebike Class" in November, Kalkaska to Traverse City, Michigan:


----------



## pez d spencer (Aug 15, 2013)

*Winter and Snow - Fatbike Singletrack riding in Oslo*

It was a long wait this season, but the snow finally came in January. Now it is good fatbike riding conditions. This video is from one of my favorite summer trails. In winter a lot of hikers and dog walkers use the trail, on foot, so the riding it is very fun 

(HD optional)


----------



## ward (Aug 20, 2009)

Northwest Fatbikers in Winthrop Wa last weekend. Been a "snow drought" here in the PNW... 1st chance of something breaking up the high pressure "dome" moving in next week... crossing fingers! What snow we had, was great for riding...


----------



## PlutonicPlague (Jan 19, 2014)

Ward, your vid is a great glimpse at a fun looking group ride. At 63 and now retired, I'm into going slower. It sure depicts the lack of snow we've had this year, though.

This is one of the drier PNW Winters that I have experienced, and the snow pack is at freakishly low levels in the Olympics and Cascades for this time of year. I'm hoping that this may indicate that we yet might see a wetter-than-normal late Winter and Spring, since Ma Nature seems to have a way of playing catchup. Not that I like experiencing one "pineapple express" after another, but if we don't see that "river-in-the-sky" start flowing soon, our local river systems that depend on snowpack will be running very low this Summer. Maybe I'll have some fairly dry river beds to explore.
We are hurtin for snow pack!


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

Some films since New Year;

Beachride on the Surly Moonlander along side my girlfriend and a friend on her horses...
Mowgli the hyper fatbike mad Springer Spaniel was along too!





Had a loan of friend Richies Jones steel spaceframe singlespeed fat front to try out. here is some of our local singletrack mid winter...





And out this afternoon on the Surly Moonlander for some rock crawling...


----------



## iggs (Oct 18, 2007)

Just a rough cut of some chest mounted gopro footage from one of the singletrack areas (Showka) here in the Middle East.

Taken the day before the Hot Six event ran as I reeced the track

Bike is a reasonably fress hout of the box Salsa Ti Mukluk


----------



## NLSpruce3 (Apr 30, 2013)




----------



## collideous (Jul 1, 2006)

Shot a few photos on my way out, then attached my GoPro to the strap of my backpack on the way back.


----------



## dvn (Apr 6, 2011)

iggs said:


> Just a rough cut of some chest mounted gopro footage from one of the singletrack areas (Showka) here in the Middle East.
> 
> Taken the day before the Hot Six event ran as I reeced the track
> 
> Bike is a reasonably fress hout of the box Salsa Ti Mukluk


I don't get it. Where's the snow? J/K, looks like fun.


----------



## Espen W (Feb 4, 2012)

Norwegian Powder I:


----------



## Espen W (Feb 4, 2012)

Norwegian Powder II:


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

Sandy singletrack on the Scottish East Coast running alongside is Mowgli, the hyper fatbike mad springer Spaniel!


----------



## Steve Balogh (Feb 20, 2008)

coastkid71 said:


> Sandy singletrack on the Scottish East Coast running alongside is Mowgli, the hyper fatbike mad springer Spaniel!


I've always had the opinion that a lot of Hendrix's tunes have lyrics that really capture the spirit of mountain biking. You nailed it with these videos, especially the first one. Good job!


----------



## Pat. (Aug 10, 2013)

My first try with the tripod.
Actually, my first movie ever made.





Made last friday, the sky was really working with me.
Shot in Budel, The Netherland.


----------



## sryanak (Aug 9, 2008)

Watching Mowgli brought back memories of riding with my dog years ago. She would start to go nuts as soon as we said "bike ride?". One time a woman commented, "How cruel" as we went by in the mountains. I decided we lived in different universes.


----------



## MukluknRod (Jan 13, 2014)

I am new to fatbikes. And get asked about the bike, 2011 Mukluk, all the time. So next time someone ask "why the big tires?" I am going to send them to this thread.

This is why I bought a fatbike.

Great films everyone! I started at the beginning and skipped a few pages but enjoyed an afternoon vitual fatbiking through your films.

Now I am thinking about setting up a long distance ride myself. Will be a weekend event. Ride down, stay a couple days, ride back.

Got a GoPro H2 so yea I will do my best to capture some of it. Will be late August here, so could be hot and dry.

Thanks for the great afternoon everyone.

coastkid, you sir live in fatbike heaven! Excellent films! Makes us all want to get out and just ride!

See ya,
Rod


----------



## Optimizer77 (Oct 29, 2009)

On One Fatty in "Staircase Fetishism"

[video]http://videos.mtb-news.de//videos/view/33822[/video]


----------



## pez d spencer (Aug 15, 2013)

*Fatbike - winteriding in Tryvann Bikepark*

This video is shot at Tryvann Ski Resort in Oslo. In summer it is a bikepark. Some of the runs are in the woods close to the skislopes, so the kids go there skiing. Making them perfect for fatbiking during winter


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

nice vid Pez!


----------



## OFFcourse (Aug 11, 2011)

Borrowed my brothers go pro for a few weeks as I'm moving back to the city this weekend, here's my first film/edit...






Wish I had mounted the cam further back to have something static in the film (a bit of helmet) as it can get pretty jumpy but I'll know for next time (I said yes to the youtube 'fix your shakey **** prompt seems a little better).

I will try and find some time to edit some more scenic footage, this was from our local 'Happy Mondays' blat around the block...just finishing off Part 2 now


----------



## Espen W (Feb 4, 2012)

Floating on a mix of water and slush this past Sunday. Darn mild weather up here in the sub Arctic this winter:
Bud/Lou on C4 103mm rims at right under 2psi pressure:


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

If not playing on mobile devices here is the film on Vimeo


----------



## NLSpruce3 (Apr 30, 2013)

Nasty day out riding is better than a day stuck inside.


----------



## MicroDrive (Jun 15, 2009)

*2nd Annual Crested Butte Alley Loop Fat Bike Race - 2014*

January 31, 2014


----------



## blown240 (Nov 4, 2009)

Heres a short little clip from earlier this week. Me riding my full suspension Beast down a creek...


----------



## collideous (Jul 1, 2006)

Climbed 6900 feet yesterday and brought my GoPro along. I need to build a chest mount that I can attach to both shoulder straps of my backpack. Yesterday the GoPro was only fixed to one strap and that just isn't enough. When the trail gets rough, the camera needs to be held in place better. First part of the video was shot on one of my favorite singletrails, the second part is the snowy descent for which I climbed all those feet.


----------



## pharcyde (Aug 30, 2008)

Hello from the Southern Hemisphere.

First of many South Coast United Fatbike rides.

Location is South Coast NSW Australia. 29degC and not a flake of snow in sight!


----------



## Outsider (Jan 1, 2007)

Our current winter.


----------



## Keski (Aug 23, 2004)

Nice vids folks!

Just a rear tire view of a almost orgasmic bit of downhill ruined by a share the trail moment....


----------



## Espen W (Feb 4, 2012)

Outsider said:


> Our current winter.


Nice video from Sweden, Peter!
Nicely shows the ridiculously warm conditions that we have seen up here in sub Arctic Scandinavia this winter. Over here in Oslo (at 60NRTH), todays forecast is 10C (50F).
The biking conditions are actually rather interesting. The roads are dry and rideable with road bikes. The low altitude trails are dry, but the XC ski trails that have been packed by the grooming machines are still perfect for fatbikes, so riding for every taste right now. 
With the Jet stream going nuts over the past winters, the only thing predictable is that fatbikes will be rideable in all winter conditions, being the Arctic blasts of the winters 2010-13 or the current ultra mild one.


----------



## Outsider (Jan 1, 2007)

Espen, I'm actually in Southern Finland, at the same latitude as Oslo. This winter had been a complete catastrophy here. Skiing conditions on natural snow lasted 2 days (4.5 months last winter, with the last ski overnighter at 10. April).

Now that the spring has come, the weather forecast again shows snow and colder temperatures...

Sent from my GT-P5110 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Flying_Scotsman (Jul 12, 2011)

A little film of my escapade yesterday in London :thumbsup:


----------



## arock (Sep 25, 2013)

Was finally able to get out for a quick local ride this morning and decided to play around with the GoPro my gf got me for Christmas (before she kills me for not having used it yet). Def need to work on the camera angle when using the chesty but I didnt think it turned out too bad for my first vid.

http://youtu.be/kmQ69iTb9NU


----------



## Steve Balogh (Feb 20, 2008)

arock said:


> Was finally able to get out for a quick local ride this morning and decided to play around with the GoPro my gf got me for Christmas (before she kills me for not having used it yet). Def need to work on the camera angle when using the chesty but I didnt think it turned out too bad for my first vid.
> 
> http://youtu.be/kmQ69iTb9NU


Nice, what are those stone barriers for at 1:25? Doesn't look like any type of breaker wall with openings on the bottom.


----------



## arock (Sep 25, 2013)

Steve Balogh said:


> Nice, what are those stone barriers for at 1:25? Doesn't look like any type of breaker wall with openings on the bottom.


I think they are just there for wave calming so the beach grasses don't get beat up/destroyed by the waves. But that's just a guess.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

Sanny, Vitalspark, and coastkid out riding some coastal trails and sandy single track in East Lothian SE Scotland


----------



## Twimby (Jun 27, 2013)

Those tracks along the ridges look like they would be great to ride


----------



## Flying_Scotsman (Jul 12, 2011)

Here is a little rideout that we had at the weekend in East Lothian, Scotland.

Coastkid organised it and we had a great time.... this was Saturday, along some trails then back along the Beach.

Around 30 riders and the weather was kind!


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Flying_Scotsman said:


> Here is a little rideout that we had at the weekend in East Lothian, Scotland.
> 
> Coastkid organised it and we had a great time.... this was Saturday, along some trails then back along the Beach.
> 
> Around 30 riders and the weather was kind!


Can still feel it in my legs. Completely different to riding hills... 

That took me by surprise. I can go for 24 hours without sore legs normally.


----------



## Flying_Scotsman (Jul 12, 2011)

Velobike said:


> Can still feel it in my legs. Completely different to riding hills...
> 
> That took me by surprise. I can go for 24 hours without sore legs normally.


Was good to see you on Saturday and discuss the inner workings of Stuarty's Brooks!

I think it's safe to say, here in Scotland, we have the best bike rack known to man!


----------



## GaryBee (Jul 5, 2007)

Greetings from Ottawa, Ontario.

Tons of fun here as we ride Ottawa's best trails during the 2013/14 winter season.






Some scenes of a skinny bike but by mid season it was all fatbike !!!! as they are way more fun.

Hope you enjoy it. Gary


----------



## ErikPlankton (Apr 8, 2014)

Greetings from the north! Here is a short clip from the local trails in southern Finland. It was a wet day and some puddles turned out to be deeper than others...


----------



## mrgould (Mar 14, 2008)

Great stuff! Please more from Finland.


----------



## Katz (Jan 29, 2012)

Riding a dry wash by my house.


----------



## Espen W (Feb 4, 2012)

Easter riding in Norway.
Part I:


----------



## Outsider (Jan 1, 2007)

An Easter overnighter in Southern Finland.





Link.


----------



## Flying_Scotsman (Jul 12, 2011)

Fatbiking down the Thames - Part Deux! The next section I can get the bike to when the tide is low!

Even in the heart of London there is use for a fatbike!


----------



## chilled_kroete (Jul 17, 2008)

Outsider said:


> An Easter overnighter in Southern Finland.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Another very nice video, keep up the very inspiring work! :thumbsup:

Greets from Germany!


----------



## kooki (Jun 14, 2011)

*Winter fun in northern Finland*

Local riding down the fjell Ylläs on march 2014. Fatbike colony in town is solid! 330 all-year inhabitants and 10 fatbike


----------



## Steve Balogh (Feb 20, 2008)

My last beach ride from late March in Grand Haven, Mi:


----------



## Flying_Scotsman (Jul 12, 2011)

A little trip down the river today in London.


----------



## Flying_Scotsman (Jul 12, 2011)

A trip down to the Thames Flood Barrier in London, UK. :thumbsup:


----------



## Outsider (Jan 1, 2007)

*The Krampluk*

This isn't strictly fat, but I guess 29+ content isn't totally OT either.


----------



## mntbikejim (Nov 27, 2012)

*North Country Trail*

The NCT is a 4700 mile trail that runs from North Dakota to New York. We are lucky enough to have it run through our town, and have some great section through out Northern Michigan


----------



## Jisch (Jan 12, 2004)

So quick it should be a vine:





2014-05-20 00.09.12 from Jisch on Vimeo.


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Nice vids guys, finding an uninterrupted hour to watch them all is few and far between these days.


----------



## blown240 (Nov 4, 2009)

Here is a little video of my buddies Dolomite at the beach last night.


----------



## virtueminehonour (Jun 14, 2008)

Here's some highlights of a fantastic week in Spain on my Fatty


----------



## jjokila (Sep 26, 2007)

I did some camera testing with fatbike.


----------



## zozzo69 (Jan 22, 2014)

One loop of a 24H race I did 1 week ago. Cam placed on my seatpost. If you look carefully, you can see 2 other fatbikes.


----------



## DirtDad (May 12, 2002)

Not sure where to post this, so it is a cross post. What the heck, it is a big forum.


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

Rock Crawling at low tide on the Moonlander 






Some rock crawling on the big Surly Moonlander across some of the Carr Rocks exposed at low tide, real greasy on the seaweed!, but still good fun...


----------



## Keski (Aug 23, 2004)

Just a fun bit of trail down yonder from me...


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

Mid summer here in SE Scotland, and some lovely warm summer evenings cycling on the coast on the fatbike, along with the girlfriend and one of her Endurance horses and Mowgli the Springer Spaniel for company :thumbsup:






Then another evening, and two horses and dogs for company


----------



## Nash04 (Dec 24, 2012)

Nice video, where did you get that rear fender and does it actually work?


----------



## Jisch (Jan 12, 2004)

The "I wonder what is really going on with the Bluto" film






Bigelow 8 8 from Jisch on Vimeo.


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

Nash04 said:


> Nice video, where did you get that rear fender and does it actually work?


UK made Crudcatcher fender, yes it works perfectly even though a 29er guard.

The spray of a fatbike tyre is from the centre so a regular MTB guard is fine :thumbsup:


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

Some great films everyone! :thumbsup:


----------



## Optiflow (Mar 21, 2013)

A little trip last spring.


----------



## mntbikejim (Nov 27, 2012)

Three and a half day bikepacking trip from home to the Tahquamenon Falls State Park on the shores of Lake Superior, in Michigan's Upper Peninsula.. Trip ended up being just under 200 miles with about 150 of that on trails...


----------



## wrightwoodfilms (Oct 22, 2012)

That looks like a fun trail.


----------



## Mr. Lynch (Jun 11, 2010)

My first singletrack ride on my Fatboy. It handles skinnies, drops and jumps really well!


----------



## mntbikejim (Nov 27, 2012)

*day 3*

Day 3... Spend 8 and a half minutes then tell me the U.P isn't a great place to ride...


----------



## Psf (Apr 13, 2013)

Last winter 




Summer time log ride


----------



## jjokila (Sep 26, 2007)

*Short mtb overnighter at Vajosuo shelter, Finland*





HD available






Whiteout is easy to ride on boardwalks, because the tyre does not fit between planks.


----------



## Jisch (Jan 12, 2004)

A little messing around at the local park this morning. 





fat bike at Crandall from Jisch on Vimeo.


----------



## mntbikejim (Nov 27, 2012)

*4th and last day of trip*

Last day of trip.. Had a rain day lay over at a motel.. Had a great trip if I could do over, I would plan mileage different and ride past the State camp grounds and rustic it in the woods {much quieter}. However showers were nice, and they treat for bugs so it was nice to get a reprieve from the flies.. Great trip... Already day dreaming for next years ride


----------



## cherrybomber (Mar 25, 2004)

great video man! my kind of riding. 

some questions- were you on a gopro? how come you dont have that annoying clunking sound i normally hear?

nice jones bars. did you mount the whole plate that came with the display stand on it? 

awesome!


----------



## mntbikejim (Nov 27, 2012)

Thanks... Edit it out with move maker.. I used 2 gopros {bar mount and a helmet mount that I attached to the front rack} and a cannon photo/vid.. I narrowed the field of view on the bar mount gopro and I think that makes it pick up a little more jarring than I like.. Could have used a little more sun light also. Biggest disappointment was I only had 4 days to ride.. There's so much trail {just over 200 miles, 70% single track} its hard to edit down to 6-8 minutes, but you can only have so much video of a heavily wood trail before it all starts looking the same through a camera lens.


----------



## freehighlander (Feb 1, 2007)

*Tour da lower speyside*

My wee film on the puffin
Tour da lower speyside:


----------



## doctor_spaceman (Sep 6, 2014)

who said fatbikes cant fly.


----------



## Moe Ped (Aug 24, 2009)

freehighlander said:


> My wee film on the puffin
> Tour da lower speyside


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Moe Ped (Aug 24, 2009)

*Foggy beach morning in California June 2013*

Cut it twice and it's still too long, too lazy to add music and because of the closed GoPro case mostly all you hear is frame noise.

But if I don't post this up I can't move on...


----------



## NLSpruce3 (Apr 30, 2013)

From this past spring 2014


----------



## NLSpruce3 (Apr 30, 2013)

Hitting a local mtb trail. I normally do this on my FS but I felt a little adventurous.


----------



## freehighlander (Feb 1, 2007)

pliebenberg said:


> Cut it twice and it's still too long, too lazy to add music and because of the closed GoPro case mostly all you hear is frame noise.
> 
> But if I don't post this up I can't move on...


Cool mean and moody


----------



## Phil Sexton (Jul 20, 2014)

*Rollin A Fatty On The Beach*

Okay, I finally made myself a Fat Bike Film! I shot my beach adventure my Samsung Galaxy S4 at the Far Rockaway beach.Rollin' A Fatty On The Beach: Rollin' A Fatty On The Beach - YouTube


----------



## Flying_Scotsman (Jul 12, 2011)

A little outing with some good friends in the Scottish Sunshine at the weekend:


----------



## mortenste (Apr 17, 2014)

rear hub sound check


----------



## mortenste (Apr 17, 2014)

todays trip  norway


----------



## freehighlander (Feb 1, 2007)

*My latest Puffin Vid*


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

*Few films from the last couple of months...*

Some ace days out with friends here on the Scottish SE coast- home of FORTH FAT :thumbsup:

My local woods with Mowgli the fatbike loving hyper Springer Spaniel!





Riding local trails again with friends...





Back on the coast with friends...





The hardest section of our coastline...





Harvest time and the Surly KramPug was pressed into action on harvested `stubble` fields, the 29+ is ideal for this riding...










Autumn and back on the coast with the Moonlander as the first big Autumn surf rolls in from across the North Sea...





And the sands start to move in the Autumn gales...


----------



## Nash04 (Dec 24, 2012)

here's one that I film this past weekend.

WishYouWereHere - YouTube


----------



## Mainosman (Nov 4, 2014)

*Fatbiking in the Finnish Forest!*


----------



## Chader09 (Aug 14, 2013)

Not my vid, but some great riding.


----------



## CJones (Aug 3, 2004)

Chader09 said:


> Not my vid, but some great riding.


WOW -- cool video, thanks for posting!


----------



## 98srx6 (Jun 25, 2012)

Chader09 said:


> Not my vid, but some great riding.


Wow. so smooth. makes it look so easy that anybody should be able to ride trials on a fat bike.


----------



## VBoothe (Oct 21, 2014)

A build and ride video of my new Rocky Mountain Blizzard.


----------



## pbasinger (Dec 5, 2004)

Short video of friend riding 29 plus tires out around Grand Junction


----------



## Mainosman (Nov 4, 2014)

*Mainosman and the First Snow of Winter!*


----------



## iCollector (Nov 14, 2012)

Mainosman said:


>


I couldn't see this on mtbr, but tracked it down - beautiful!

Where is it BTW? Really loved it!


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

Mainosman, nice vid! Couple of questions...what light are running on your helmet and how in the heck did you manage to not throw spooge onto the camera with the back tire shots?!


----------



## Gilboy (Mar 22, 2004)

Unsubscribe


----------



## pez d spencer (Aug 15, 2013)

Nice


----------



## Mainosman (Nov 4, 2014)

iCollector said:


> I couldn't see this on mtbr, but tracked it down - beautiful!
> 
> Where is it BTW? Really loved it!


I am glad You like it. This is taken in Turku area, in Finland.


----------



## Mainosman (Nov 4, 2014)

not2shabby said:


> Mainosman, nice vid! Couple of questions...what light are running on your helmet and how in the heck did you manage to not throw spooge onto the camera with the back tire shots?!


Thanks! The light is Lupine Piko 4. As a camera I use Nokia Lumia 1020 smartphone. It sure was in a bad condition, but it still works!


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

You're a brave man mounting your cell phone like that!

How long did it take you to do all the shots for the video? I'm guessing most of a day! BTW, how do you like the Thudbuster?


----------



## Toldto (Aug 16, 2013)

nice.


----------



## TahoeBC (Apr 11, 2006)




----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

Still rolling on the Scottish East Coast, clear cold mid winter day


----------



## joeduda (Jan 4, 2013)

that's some funny chit...:lol:



TahoeBC said:


>


----------



## Turgor (Mar 17, 2010)

*Duluth river riding kicks ass*


----------



## AllMountin' (Nov 23, 2010)

^Nice riding. My goal this winter is to let snow change my riding as little as possible. Nice to see you still poppin' off features and riding boulders and such. I might need to get me some of them studs.


----------



## jjokila (Sep 26, 2007)

*Vajosuo beer ride*

Annual Vajosuo beer riding is demanding mountain biking overnighter held late fall, when the weather is usually wet and cold and not much sunlight available.






FullHD


----------



## DirtDad (May 12, 2002)

*So Cal snow riding*

X-post with the main board, I forgot about this thread!


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

just some local trails from my back door...






Dec 15 2014 from single sprocket on Vimeo.


----------



## DirtDad (May 12, 2002)

A snowy ride on SART


----------



## AllMountin' (Nov 23, 2010)

...


----------



## AllMountin' (Nov 23, 2010)

Reposting to fix the link:






DH Jump Line from Steve Rodgers on Vimeo.

Just a short(very short) downhill run at the local spot.


----------



## thecanoe (Jan 30, 2007)

Chasing my shadow.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mntbikejim (Nov 27, 2012)

*Very short over nighter*


----------



## Keski (Aug 23, 2004)

I love riding my Fatty on the sweet gravel roads we have here when they are snow covered...
Not some of my best work, but I'll dump it here anyways.....


----------



## msedbaue (Mar 16, 2014)

Pretty boring video of riding on the ice in Green Bay on some DIY studs!


----------



## thecanoe (Jan 30, 2007)

thecanoe said:


> Chasing my shadow.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Fixed.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bobdurden (Apr 24, 2013)

Keski, what setup are you using to get those over the shoulder shots?


----------



## Keski (Aug 23, 2004)

bobdurden said:


> Keski, what setup are you using to get those over the shoulder shots?


Wizmount - Pack, Rack, Pole mounts for GoPro and other action cameras


----------



## Steve Balogh (Feb 20, 2008)

Short vid from yesterday's ride.


----------



## TahoeBC (Apr 11, 2006)

Long winter shadows


----------



## Jisch (Jan 12, 2004)

This morning's ride, sorry no snow here!






Fatboy no snow from Jisch on Vimeo.


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

deleted


----------



## Chromehorn (Dec 3, 2011)

1st attempt at shooting video using an iPhone no less. 1st ride of 2015...

----------
Chromey

----------
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## mntbikejim (Nov 27, 2012)

*Start to the New Year*

Lucky enough to live next to the North Country Trail


----------



## DirtDad (May 12, 2002)

*Riding through a snow sled park*

My favorite descent off of Snow Summit leaves me in the middle of a snow park playground, so I right through it on my way.


----------



## Rockhead66 (Nov 13, 2014)

Durham Forest


----------



## DirtDad (May 12, 2002)

*Another video from my last Big Bear ride in the snow*

Yup, southern California snow:


----------



## Rockhead66 (Nov 13, 2014)

Birthday Ride


----------



## TahoeBC (Apr 11, 2006)

Riding Clear Ice with studded tires


----------



## collideous (Jul 1, 2006)

Friday night ride. It was a little frosty. My GoPro lens kept freezing over. Location: Chasseral, Switzerland.


----------



## Phil Sexton (Jul 20, 2014)

*Fat Snow Rollin'*

We finally got some snow up here in NYC! I finally get a chance to see what these Vee Mission Rubbers and On-One Floaters can do in the snow. I hit some Manhattan off-road trails and found that my Rear Mounted White Vee Mission Rubbers had me spinning in out in places, especially when I was climbing a hill. I thought shifting my weight around on the bike would help, but nahhhh, my back wheel was spinning. Fat Snow Rollin' is certainly a cardiovascular workout. I enjoyed it much!


----------



## collideous (Jul 1, 2006)

After my Friday night ride and an eight hour ride Saturday, I went back to the Chasseral for the sweetest fat-bike downhill my backyard hills have to offer.


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

*Day on the SE Scottish coast...*

18 miles of coast with friends and Mowgli the hyper Fatbike mad Springer Spaniel 

Some more teasing of some coastal trails ridden on the Saturday of FORTH FAT UK Fatbike Gathering :thumbsup:


----------



## RockyRider (Nov 21, 2004)

From the NW Fatbike gathering in Winthrop the other weekend.


----------



## spovegas (Oct 2, 2009)

coastkid71 said:


> 18 miles of coast with friends and Mowgli the hyper Fatbike mad Springer Spaniel
> 
> Some more teasing of some coastal trails ridden on the Saturday of FORTH FAT UK Fatbike Gathering :thumbsup:


That damn dog steals the show! Rad, rad, RAD.


----------



## spovegas (Oct 2, 2009)

RockyRider said:


> From the NW Fatbike gathering in Winthrop the other weekend.


Good chit, brotha! Fun catching up with you and your posse in Winthrop!


----------



## RockyRider (Nov 21, 2004)

It was good to hang with you and watch you buy a new bike!


----------



## radair (Dec 19, 2002)

Jisch said:


> This morning's ride, sorry no snow here!


Jisch, back to school. I know you know better.


----------



## Jisch (Jan 12, 2004)

I know, I know! I did the first one vertical to catch a long rock or something, then I felt like I needed to them all that way. I'll do better next time.


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

I made it past where the snowmobiles turned around and only the tracked motorcycles made it. This was my favorite ride of the year.

Make sure you watch in HD.


----------



## jpaa (Oct 2, 2014)

I just wanted to see how are my lights doing in the darkness...




On the helmet: Zebralight SC600 MKII
On the handlebar: Thrunite TN12 natural white
total output in the second highest mode on both lights: about 1300 lumen


----------



## pez d spencer (Aug 15, 2013)

collideous said:


> After my Friday night ride and an eight hour ride Saturday, I went back to the Chasseral for the sweetest fat-bike downhill my backyard hills have to offer.


That looked like a great run - me like 

How did you get up there? Did you ride your bike, or where you allowed on the lifts?

And also, I like that you mention the skiers and the snowshoe people at the end - they are the ones making the singletrack in the winter for us 

Thanks for sharing


----------



## collideous (Jul 1, 2006)

pez d spencer said:


> That looked like a great run - me like
> 
> How did you get up there? Did you ride your bike, or where you allowed on the lifts?
> 
> ...


There are no lifts going up and until March/April no vehicles are allowed on the mountain road. Skiers, snowboarders or bikers all climb the mountain. There's a paved road going up which is regularly plowed (first 2 1/2 minutes of my night ride video), though not in its entire length. There are also a couple of gravel roads that snow-shoers like to walk on as well. If they're rideable I often combine them with the road climb.

Skiers and snow-shoers are indeed my heroes. They're the ones who create those fantastic trails. Snowmobiles aren't legal recreational vehicles in Switzerland and you're not really supposed to ride a fat-bike on cross-country ski runs.


----------



## Espen W (Feb 4, 2012)

Powder day, Hemsedal, Norway:


----------



## Flying_Scotsman (Jul 12, 2011)

A great day out on the Scottish East Coast with Coastkid and my other mate Stuarty!

No snow but soft sand is just as hard! :thumbsup:


----------



## WheelieWonka (Aug 27, 2003)

Espen W said:


> Powder day, Hemsedal, Norway:


Impressive!


----------



## msedbaue (Mar 16, 2014)

Ironline Fatbike Race!


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

I took a few blokes from work out for a ride this week, a few of them on $400 bikes with zero MTB skills (bought the bikes yesterday), they had a ball... took the gopro and made a vid.

Fatbike content of me only but worth a watch... some blood and broken ribs, though missed all the "actual crashes"

Watch in 1080 HD.


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

msedbaue said:


> Ironline Fatbike Race!


I like that you pointed the camera backwards for the race. Positive thinking :thumbsup: Is that an H-Billie tire?


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

*Meanwhile on the Scottish East coast...*


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

Hope this link works:





First jump is a 3' height over a 4' long gap, second is a little guy, third is a 5' long gap.


----------



## Rockhead66 (Nov 13, 2014)

Snowbike - YouTube

Finally a ride on a sunny day!!


----------



## Mainosman (Nov 4, 2014)

*Sun, snow and Fatbiking!*


----------



## spovegas (Oct 2, 2009)

Mainosman said:


>


Mainosman, your videography is awesome and I mean AWESOME! I couldn't pull that off if I lived to be a thousand.

So please don't take this the wrong way, but you HAVE to lose the Lifetime Channel music. You are totally killing it with the bike/camera, but the music is a snuggly moment with your favorite fabric softener. Cue up some Van Halen or Radiohead or anything but THAT, and you have a vid that RULES!

Just my 2 cents, so feel free to tell me to stuff it. It's your vid, after all!


----------



## dvn (Apr 6, 2011)

Great video Mainosman! I wish we had snow like that here now. We are currently buried under 3 ft of fluffy un-rideable snow. :sad:


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

It must've cost a fortune to have all those cameramen standing out there in the cold waiting for you to ride by.



Mainosman said:


>


----------



## zozzo69 (Jan 22, 2014)

Just released, an official short movie on the french hand-made Fat bikes manufacturer Salamandre :





Enjoy


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

^ Nice!


----------



## Windigo (Jul 24, 2014)

Espen W said:


> Powder day, Hemsedal, Norway:


How in the hell are you able to ride through such deep snow? I must be doing it wrong or have no skills whatsoever. 
By the way I think your tire is flat!


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

Last Weekend out with Endurance horse and Mowgli! :thumbsup:


----------



## PlutonicPlague (Jan 19, 2014)

coastkid71 said:


>


Awesome ride! My local marshes are mostly unrideable. Loved the soundtrack, too.
I do ride on some terrain that is similar to what you ride. I'm interested in knowing what tires you are running in this film. Thanks!


----------



## jjokila (Sep 26, 2007)

*Winter Tour de Tampere 2015*

19 fat bikers on group ride. Nokia/Tampere Finland.


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

*Nights are drawing out*

Nights starting to draw out here in SE Scotland, sunset 6pm, got a 2 hour ride on the coast after work on the Pugsley, here is a wee film :thumbsup:


----------



## VBoothe (Oct 21, 2014)

Night fat biking with 29$ in glowsticks.


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

Half day at work seen me out this affy on the big ol Moonie!, still king of the dunes this thing!, another film of `luner activity` 
Song is `Go!` by UK band PUBLIC SERVICE BROADCASTING


----------



## spovegas (Oct 2, 2009)

coastkid71 said:


> Half day at work seen me out this affy on the big ol Moonie!, still king of the dunes this thing!, another film of `luner activity`
> Song is `Go!` by UK band PUBLIC SERVICE BROADCASTING


Damnit it, coastkid, that is one fine vid! FRICKIN. WELL. DONE. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## KrateKraig (May 7, 2007)

I snowshoe groom the singletrack in my back yard and for two years running I've invited friends (with and without fat bikes) over for a Back Yard Fat Bike Time Trial race. Here's a video of the post race group ride, followed by an un-edited video of the race course, done by me, not racing.


----------



## Jisch (Jan 12, 2004)

*Crust*

We rode this morning on solid crust, I love this kind of riding where you can go anywhere.

Fun facts: I wrote the song and played it on my custom bass ukulele after getting home, I recorded and edited the song and video on my phone. Man these things are amazing now eh?


----------



## KrateKraig (May 7, 2007)

Awesome video and music Jisch! 
I love crust riding! Unfortunately, for the second year in a row, my Winter ended with a long extended heat wave with no Thaw/Freeze period, so no crust riding for me again this year.


----------



## Optiflow (Mar 21, 2013)

Some fatbike fun on a snow crust.


----------



## Jisch (Jan 12, 2004)

How often do you get to ride in (I said IN) a bowl on a ride?


----------



## JohnMcL7 (Jul 26, 2013)

The first couple of laps from a CX race at the weekend, warm weather and a dry solid surface should have been bad for the fat bike but as usual it lapped it all up with ease:


----------



## jjokila (Sep 26, 2007)

*9:ZERO:7 Whiteout + Ibanez SR1400T*

Friday I did first trip to Vajosuo National Park in Finland after the snow season. Good conditions and quite dry trail. Took short video scenes instead of photos and edited this music video. As usual bass cover played by my son.


----------



## loneviking (Mar 30, 2015)

Jjokila, nice video! Boggy, mostly flat forest. I wish I could find something like that. My forests are on mountains, pretty much straight up and down.


----------



## jjokila (Sep 26, 2007)

loneviking said:


> Jjokila, nice video! Boggy, mostly flat forest. I wish I could find something like that. My forests are on mountains, pretty much straight up and down.


Thanks, this area is preserved because of those large open bogs. In Finland we have quite a lot of small bogs, but no mountains at all.


----------



## Gambit21 (Feb 6, 2015)

JohnMcL7 said:


> dry solid surface should have been bad for the fat bike


Says who?


----------



## jjokila (Sep 26, 2007)

*Forbidden Forest*

I did go to forbidden forest for a ride and see if the spring is more advanced there. No it was not and only few flowers could be seen. ﻿All guitar sounds played by my son.


----------



## pez d spencer (Aug 15, 2013)

*Still some Winter left in Oslo - Norway*

Last week I went for a ride on the crusty snow. Perfect conditions to go anywhere


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Borrowed this from fat-bike.com

Was a good watch. Thanks to Pat Smage!


----------



## Jisch (Jan 12, 2004)

From this past weekend


----------



## Phil Sexton (Jul 20, 2014)

*Fat Bikes In NYC!!*

Every year in NYC, the first Sunday in May is the 5 Boro Bike Tour. 32,000 cyclists from around the world come to NYC to ride their bikes for 40 miles thru all 5 Boros over Bridges and Highways with 0 car traffic. Being the Fat Biker that I am, I was curious if there would be other Fat Bikers along the tour. Here's my Fat Bike Video Report.


----------



## AllMountin' (Nov 23, 2010)

Here is a small sampling of the beautiful trails and landscape that surround Marquette, Michigan:






And that just scratches the surface. So many miles of great trails, from XC to full on DH/FR.


----------



## thickfog (Oct 29, 2010)

AllMountin' said:


> Here is a small sampling of the beautiful trails and landscape that surround Marquette, Michigan:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome Steve! Never saw you again after Blackrocks. How long did ya stay? 
Rod


----------



## AllMountin' (Nov 23, 2010)

thickfog said:


> Awesome Steve! Never saw you again after Blackrocks. How long did ya stay?
> Rod


Thanks Rod,

Saturday, I got a late start, but ended up doing a loop of red and a blue/scary/blue loop, followed by a blue/no dab/chunder muffin loop. An amazing ride. I missed the Jasper group ride, but decided that ending on a higher note was simply not possible. I left home Saturday evening, contented.

It was great to be able to cap the nights at blackrocks with y'all, and coupled with all the group rides, added a nice social touch to an otherwise solo trip. Good times.


----------



## Flying_Scotsman (Jul 12, 2011)

Went out for a short ride on the local tracks, took a few shots, made a little film! :thumbsup:


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

*KramPug 29+ ride with Mowgli Super dog*

Big sky day here in SE Scotland :thumbsup: 

[video]vimeo.com/132025438[/video]


----------



## Keski (Aug 23, 2004)

Awesome Fat Bike ride to Loch Lomond Dam with my brother. No. Not that Loch Lomond...

https://www.strava.com/activities/337018794


----------



## diffy (Jul 7, 2014)

Here's some fat bikes in the News. (Channel 13, Rochester).
Its always interesting to see the reactions of people who are new to Fat Bikes.  

Part 1:





Part 2:





Part 3:





cheers!


----------



## jpaa (Oct 2, 2014)

Hi, I would like to share my short adventure...Enjoy!


----------



## Phil Sexton (Jul 20, 2014)

*Fat Biking Buddies in NYC*

One of my best good friends from New Jersey decided to venture into Manhattan and come all the way Uptown to ride Fat Bikes with me. Since buying my first Fatty last year, I have since acquired 3 more so I don't have to Ride Fat all alone....and today, I didn't have to. My buddy rode the Mongoose Hitch and I rode the Motobecane Boris X7. Together, we had a blast!


----------



## maitias (Apr 25, 2011)




----------



## maitias (Apr 25, 2011)

A little fun for your Friday.


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

Mikesee was moaning about lack of rides posts on the forum, just look in on the films thread! your all riding here!
Update on rides since June...

Evening cycle around the local woods on the Pugsley...





This and the last 70 odd pages of everyone elses films should cover folks riding


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

Weekend Bivi ride with friends... teaser film..


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

And full 15 mins film...






This is my back yard away from the coast, was never more than 20 miles from home 
Picture dump on the blog;
coastrider: Fatbike Holiday long weekend Pt 2, photo dump and film...


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

Yeah i know it`s a 29+ but classed as Fatbike her ein SE Scotland, you can bring them to FORTH FAT and ride the coast :thumbsup:

ECR Harvest cycle...


----------



## TheMiklu (Jan 29, 2012)

Autumn evening ride. Weather was nice. Filmed in Finland.


----------



## Nash04 (Dec 24, 2012)

Here's one of my favorite trails;


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)




----------



## 69tr6r (Mar 27, 2007)

Very Nice Smithhammer!


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

A lot of work went into that Smithhammer, well done! :thumbsup:


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

coastkid71 said:


> A lot of work went into that Smithhammer, well done! :thumbsup:


Not mine - just something that a friend turned me onto this morning. But I agree - it's well done!


----------



## TheMiklu (Jan 29, 2012)

Skinny and fat having relaxing autumn evening moment.


----------



## rpedro (Jul 21, 2014)

Smithhammer said:


>


that was absolutely awesome... to be a part of something like that must be amazing and life changing...


----------



## Bumpyride (Jan 2, 2014)

Smithhammer said:


>


Best Fat Bike film I've watched. Really well put together, great quality and content. Thanks.


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

Bike ride with the last flight here in East lothian of the last flying mighty Avro Vulcan Cold War Bomber


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

Saturdays Beachride


----------



## Jisch (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## Flying_Scotsman (Jul 12, 2011)

coastkid71 said:


> Saturdays Beachride


Handsome devil on that 9:zero:7!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mainosman (Nov 4, 2014)

HD Available


----------



## CookerMaxi1 (May 10, 2015)

*First time using a GoPro and "editing"! =)*


----------



## Nothing's impossible (Mar 5, 2012)

They say it's the hardest and longest MTB race in the world,.... but with the good old sandman it was certainly the most fun ;-)






I also have some own images, will edit them whenever one of these days ;-)


----------



## sryanak (Aug 9, 2008)

Nothing's impossible said:


> They say it's the hardest and longest MTB race in the world,....


They might say that but given that the Iditarod Trail race is 1000 miles plus or minus and the Ride the Divide race is 2400 miles plus or minus they might not be correct. Looks like a way cool race though and nice film!


----------



## caminoloco (Jan 13, 2008)

sryanak said:


> They might say that but given that the Iditarod Trail race is 1000 miles plus or minus and the Ride the Divide race is 2400 miles plus or minus they might not be correct. Looks like a way cool race though and nice film!


Every major race labels itself as the "longest, hardest, most...". The Crocodile is certainly no walk in the park.
But hey: Nothing's impossible, you certainly lived up to your nick... not only a cool video but you being "you" an awesome accomplishment, proving once again that nothing's impossible!! Shows once again what you can do with a positive outlook and when you set your mind on it, congrats!


----------



## Nothing's impossible (Mar 5, 2012)

Thx Koen, 

And Syranak, With a wildcard for the Iditarod I will be glad to compare them


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

Not exactly new, but this one always gets me stoked. Filmed just up the road:


----------



## Flying_Scotsman (Jul 12, 2011)

About time we had another film to watch.....

Coastkid and I went for a cycle at the weekend with some friends, a great day ensued and we avoided the foul weather that was prescribed until 15mins from home!


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

Flying_Scotsman said:


> About time we had another film to watch.....
> 
> Coastkid and I went for a cycle at the weekend with some friends, a great day ensued and we avoided the foul weather that was prescribed until 15mins from home!


Now that's a day full of good, dirty fun, right there. Great variety of terrain, too. Thanks for sharing, FS. :thumbsup:


----------



## Flying_Scotsman (Jul 12, 2011)

Smithhammer said:


> Now that's a day full of good, dirty fun, right there. Great variety of terrain, too. Thanks for sharing, FS. :thumbsup:


Thanks, was great fun to be out, going out later to do it all again! :thumbsup:


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

Chilled out ride out to Gullane point this morning before the rain arrived,
Keeping the dream alive... :thumbsup:


----------



## TheMiklu (Jan 29, 2012)

First snow of the season! So much fun!


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

A lovely cold clear winters day 
Making the most of the Scotlands Open access to cycle harvested fields, use a previously locked bridge over the Tyne, and access riverside woods of a once private estate, and using the float and grip of the Surly Pugsley to cover saturated ground, Nates coming into there own today in places :thumbsup:


----------



## arock (Sep 25, 2013)

Haven't been on my fat bike much this summer but now that fall/winter are here/approaching I figured it was time to dust it off and hit the trails and why not make video while at it. Also picked up some Panaracer Fat-B-Nimble tires. An upgrade that was long over due and well worth the money.


----------



## arock (Sep 25, 2013)

Shot a few videos last week. Here is # 2


----------



## Keski (Aug 23, 2004)

We don't have much snow...but a few of us took advantage of what we had...


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

A windy day on the coast!


----------



## arock (Sep 25, 2013)

Video I made from the DC area Global Fat Bike Day ride @ Patapsco Valley State Park


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

*GFBD 2015; East Lothian midget subs pilgrimage*

:thumbsup:


----------



## Flying_Scotsman (Jul 12, 2011)

Yay..... I am famous, made it to the thumbnail!!! 

Cycling to those submarines was brutal!!!


----------



## Silentfoe (May 9, 2008)

#GFBD2015 Utah


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

*Back in the sunshine...*

After a wild, wet and cloudy week here in Scotland we got a clear Sunday on the east coast, still blowing a gale i enjoyed a tailwind blast down sandy singletrack, rocks and flat beach :thumbsup:


----------



## Espen W (Feb 4, 2012)

Finally got the chance to test the bike with Snowshoe 2XL 5.6'' proto tires (from this past spring) where it belongs. In knee deep powder.






Some more vids from todays testing:


----------



## kiwimtbr (Mar 1, 2004)

Espen W said:


> Finally got the chance to test the bike with Snowshoe 2XL 5.6'' proto tires (from this past spring) where it belongs. In knee deep powder.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's what fatbikes are all about. Awesome stuff.

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

*Last Sunshine beach ride of 2015...*

With the forecast here wet and windy the next 2 days i got in my last beachride of 2015.
Finished work early it was a detour commute via the local coast.
Caught that last hour of magic light which Scotland is famous for here on it`s east coast,
See you all next year! :thumbsup:


----------



## zozzo69 (Jan 22, 2014)

We were only 5 but we has lot of fun for This Global Fat Bike Day in m'y area


----------



## TheMiklu (Jan 29, 2012)

We finally got ice!


----------



## Keski (Aug 23, 2004)

Speaking of ice. Don't try and keep up to the guy with studded tires when you don't have them...


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Keski said:


> Speaking of ice. Don't try and keep up to the guy with studded tires when you don't have them...


I wish peeps here would take your sage advice when operating a motor vehicle on Hwy 82 and I70!!!


----------



## Klainmeister (Apr 14, 2012)

We took our two fat bikes out to Canyonlands to explore some of the few places where you can take the bikes. It was nothing short of surreal and one of the most memorable camping trips I can remember


----------



## Jisch (Jan 12, 2004)

*Cold and windy today, but very little snow*


----------



## collideous (Jul 1, 2006)

My local ski resort stops service at 4.30PM and reopens for night-skiing at 7.30. For the 3 hours in between the slopes belong to me. Friday, I took the GoPro along, strapped it to the chest and hit the slopes twice. Once before sunset, once after.


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)




----------



## Co-opski (Oct 24, 2013)

one from the Anchorage Daily News


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

[video]vimeo.com/152001762[/video]


----------



## Keski (Aug 23, 2004)

Some winter wonderland fatty riding with my brother...


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)




----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)




----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)




----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)




----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

Another cycle at Peffersands, East Lothian SE Scotland.
A 0.8m mid morning low tide allowed me to be able to ride, then walk across the exposed Carr Rocks to the wreck of the SS Poderosa that ran aground here in 1896,
Then up and through the dunes at Peffersands...

Song is `Garden` by Phontaine


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)




----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)




----------



## TahoeBC (Apr 11, 2006)




----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)




----------



## tigerteeuwen (Jul 29, 2014)

Little fat bike video I threw together from today's ride, I included a fail at the end.... Enjoy.





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)




----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)




----------



## TheMiklu (Jan 29, 2012)

Again on ice but this time on sea. Lot's of fog. Almost got lost.


----------



## Espen W (Feb 4, 2012)

Some deep snow riding from last Sunday.






(check out Part I and III as well)


----------



## Flying_Scotsman (Jul 12, 2011)

Ever wondered what sounds your bottom backet makes when fording a stream on a Pugsley?? Here is Coastkid and Finny72 demonstrating....


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

So, Bruce is back to underwater fatbike weaving...Again!!!


----------



## TheMiklu (Jan 29, 2012)

Perfect weather. Epic ride!


----------



## jjokila (Sep 26, 2007)

I had to go to fatbiking to get some background footage for the soundtrack of last weeks new recordings. Pianist and bassist.


----------



## jjokila (Sep 26, 2007)

*Video of our fatbike overnighter﻿*






We did short overnighter again, while the great mires where frozen solid. A lot of people where on the move and we had to ride extra loop to find vacant shelter. 2,5 hour riding at evening and today morning about 3-4 hours. Nice trip and thanks for the company.﻿


----------



## Espen W (Feb 4, 2012)

Riding crust on Snowshoe ''3XL'' 5.6'' at 0.7psi.

Hemsedal, Norway during Easter:


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)




----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)




----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)




----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)




----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

Just me again!


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)




----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

This trail is an option from the flat beach at FORTH FAT 16 on the Saturday when we ride east from the Midget sub wrecks :thumbsup:


----------



## ADKMTNBIKER (Nov 29, 2014)

espen w said:


> riding crust on snowshoe ''3xl'' 5.6'' at 0.7psi.
> 
> Hemsedal, norway during easter:


3xl wtf?


----------



## TahoeBC (Apr 11, 2006)

Riding crust off a back country mountain peak


----------



## kiwimtbr (Mar 1, 2004)

heres a little vid i made of my little piece of the world.


----------



## Co-opski (Oct 24, 2013)

Some from Valdez and the Levitation 49 Chugach Fat Bike Bash.


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

*Rock crawling on the Surly Wednesday*


----------



## ollllo (Nov 11, 2005)

I thought this was a great video to illustrate a fatbike's capabilities on a rooty trail...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

*Forth Fat UK Fatbike Gathering April 2016*

With 81 riders Saturday, 50 Sunday, this years Forth Fat Fatbike Gathering at North Berwick, East Lothian, SE Scotland was a hoot! :thumbsup: 

Music all Scottish too; Boards of Canada, Chris T, Peat Bog Faries...






Words and pics of the weekend here; coastrider


----------



## jjokila (Sep 26, 2007)

Documentary of my first visit to the Aida. It's a forum legend evolved after the horse people closed popular trail at Helsinki central park Finland by building that fence. After angry debate, two pygmies with Toyota Hiace did cut that gate and now all bicyclist must do a pilgrimage there and take a photo as proof.


----------



## jjokila (Sep 26, 2007)

yep


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

jjokila said:


> Documentary of my first visit to the Aida. It's a forum legend evolved after the horse people closed popular trail at Helsinki central park Finland by building that fence. After angry debate, two pygmies with Toyota Hiace did cut that gate and now all bicyclist must do a pilgrimage there and take a photo as proof.


Mmm, BBQ!!

Hey, sorry about the BBQ sauce on your grips...


----------



## jjokila (Sep 26, 2007)

Another fun day on fat-bike.

Trail map:

https://drive.google.com/open?id=1P3HcU6MDRLunJF4saTcxtnEn4r0&usp=sharing


----------



## Steve Balogh (Feb 20, 2008)

*Riding with Honzo*

Lots of positive responses on this one, thought I'd better post it here finally:


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Steve Balogh said:


> Lots of positive responses on this one, thought I'd better post it here finally:


Looks like a good pedal! The dog was enjoying the run too. Good times.


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)




----------



## Branner (May 28, 2015)

Steve Balogh: That was great, thanks for sharing!


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

*Return of Mowgli Super dog!*

Reunion ride with Mowgli the hyper super energy Springer Spaniel


----------



## jpaa (Oct 2, 2014)

WARNING: The video does not contain Country music
Just fatbikes and nice trail...


----------



## Espen W (Feb 4, 2012)

Hill intervals on the 17.5lb fatbike with modded Juggernauts on 100s.
First part on this countrys most popular roadie STRAVA segment with some gravel thrown in at the end.

(Getting bike and legs ready for next weeks MTB hill climb on super coarse gravel (alpine ski resort access road), where the big tires will be an advantage.)


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

Some pics and words to this days beachride here; coastrider: Saturday cycle on the coast with friends...


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

*Generation 2 Singular Puffin Fatbike with 29+ wheels*






Info on bike here; coastrider: Midweek Cycle; Singular Puffin on test; 29+ wheels


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

*Dawn dune ride...*

Wee film out on the coast at 5-6am today for a pre work spot of dune riding on the Singular Puffin Fatbike on test, fitted with 4.7" rear and 4.8" front tyres


----------



## Steve Balogh (Feb 20, 2008)

*NCT Michigan ride*

Last Wednesday I did the North Country Trail for the first time, and returned via the Upper River Road, a sandy seasonal road. Used my Triple B with the 5.05" tires:


----------



## Steve Balogh (Feb 20, 2008)

Another short vid from last week's ride the day after I did the NCT:



Lake Michigan's waterline is a bit higher this year, hiking around the brush through the water at the end continued quite a bit from a lack of beach. North of the channel I was greeted with a "no vehicle/no dogs allowed" sign due to nesting endangered Piping Plovers.


----------



## brilleaux (May 13, 2016)

My buddy riding in Sappee bike park with Pole Taiga fatbike prototype.


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

*Driftwood Firewood collecting at John Muir Park, SE Scotland UK*

I got wood! :thumbsup:


----------



## PhdPepper (Jun 7, 2016)

Fun times coastkid - enjoyed the fun in cheek video 
BansheeRune must be jealous of the trailer. I'm jealous of those logs. heh.


----------



## Steve Balogh (Feb 20, 2008)

Made another trip to Lake Michigan, here's a short vid and music I put together, same trip I posted in the "Beach Pics" thread:


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

*Harvest cycling! Pt1*

Scottish `Open Access` law is ace!, come harvest you can ride for miles through harvested fields, visit old ruins normally unaccesable with crops like 18C Dovecotes and Neolithic Standing Stones, and you see new angles on views of your local scenery, 29+ wheels on my old Pugsley with Alfine 8 spd IGH and Jones loop bars is my choice with high BB clearance, no mechs to jam with staw, and Loop bars for all day comfort :thumbsup:


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)




----------



## TheMiklu (Jan 29, 2012)

Beach biking on the fat...or something.


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

pics of the day here; coastrider: Angus Cycling Festival Fatbike ride; Tentsmuir Forest 11th September 2016


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

pics to the ride here; coastrider: Midweek Cycle; Harvest cycle to the scene of a WW2 crash site...


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

Some pics here; coastrider: Harvest field cycle to Seacliff...


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)




----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)




----------



## wrightwoodfilms (Oct 22, 2012)

Nice film nice track


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## accutrax (Mar 22, 2008)

fatbiking...french style....






its a group around an french fatbike framebuilder... yann from
salamandre-cycles.com


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

Lets bump up this thread as it`s about riding fatbikes than discussing them :thumbsup: 

Here is some drone film of a little bit of my back yard


----------



## Nash04 (Dec 24, 2012)

coastkid71 said:


> Lets bump up this thread as it`s about riding fatbikes than discussing them :thumbsup:
> 
> Here is some drone film of a little bit of my back yard


Great video and music. Who's the singer? Great song for the scenery.


----------



## jpaa (Oct 2, 2014)

Powder trails...


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

Nash04 said:


> Great video and music. Who's the singer? Great song for the scenery.


Thanks! :thumbsup:

Song is `The Sea` by Morcheeba


----------



## Jisch (Jan 12, 2004)

I forgot about this thread:


----------



## AllMountin' (Nov 23, 2010)

[




New local ski hill groomer.


----------



## PhdPepper (Jun 7, 2016)

Great videos guys!
Coastkid; best one yet - the drone footage is really quite amazing!
jpaa - I could find myself imagining you were riding the tops of cumulo-nimbus clouds there!
Great stuff.


----------



## pez d spencer (Aug 15, 2013)

*One of my best fatbike weekends ever!*

During Christmas we had some days with warm weather in the mountains. Then came a period with very cold weather, creating perfect fatbike conditions. We could go anywhere we wanted 

Short video:


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

Last day of the Festive holidays was a breezy one on the coast! :thumbsup:


----------



## Espen W (Feb 4, 2012)

First powder since early November in Oslo, Norway:






Moar:


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)




----------



## AllMountin' (Nov 23, 2010)

Me doing stupid things; much crashing.


----------



## Pack66 (Jul 7, 2015)

AllMountin' said:


> Me doing stupid things; much crashing.
> <snip>


Love how you did this, too often we don't see all the failures for the good takes. Nice job!


----------



## Espen W (Feb 4, 2012)

Preparing for the National Champs next weekend means trying to getting used to ''skinny'' 4.8's again after pretty much exclusively riding 5.6'' this winter and last.
They feel a little sketchy, but the fastness of the Jumbo Jim 4.8s will work well on a groomed (snowcat and snowmobile) race track.
Nice conditions this weekend, before we got more rain and temps in the 40s up here at 60 NRTH.


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

I hadn't seen this thread before, so I'll post a couple of mine. First a short one...


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

And then a longer one from the next weekend. This one is a 1,400 ft descent on epic like packed "single-track" in 2-3 feet of snow...


----------



## jpaa (Oct 2, 2014)

Great Fatbike happening in Finland (raw sound). We are going extremely fast in the end :thumbsup:


----------



## jjokila (Sep 26, 2007)

*Winter Tour de Tampere 2017 - fatbike group*

Another winter mtb event in the city of Tampere, Finland. I did participate in fat bike group and filmed this 55 km 7 h ride:


----------



## Steve Balogh (Feb 20, 2008)

*"Badlands" at ILRA, Michigan*

From yesterday's ride:


----------



## TheMiklu (Jan 29, 2012)

FAT TRAIN! Fatbike ride sponsored by local fast food joint


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

*Tramontana*

Admittedly I'm not a great follower of fat biking films but of those that I have seen, this is by far the best...


----------



## Espen W (Feb 4, 2012)

Oslo, Norway (here at a massive 600ft elevation) on May 11th:






These trails were bone dry in January.


----------



## Espen W (Feb 4, 2012)

First snow has come and gone, but while I'm preparing the 6 inch bike for winter duty, here is a short medley from previous winters:


----------



## Keski (Aug 23, 2004)

Crappy vid from my ride last weekend...


----------



## Espen W (Feb 4, 2012)

Preparing the ice climbing tools for the winter, with 350pcs Kold Kutters into either VEE Snowshoe or some VEE Missions.
Maybe both?

Here is a new compilation of the previous results with ''only'' 250 studs per tire:


----------



## Espen W (Feb 4, 2012)

What was forecast as rain last week thankfully came down as snow, so even though we don't have the 20-30cm of powder of a few weeks past, snow once again blankets the local trails. Bike setup was the powder monster with 6'' VeeTireCo prototype tires on 100mm carbon rims. Cameras: DJI Mavic Pro and Contour +2. From Saturdays ride north of Oslo, Norway at 60NRTH:


----------



## Goldstar78i (Jun 18, 2005)




----------



## Goldstar78i (Jun 18, 2005)




----------



## Goldstar78i (Jun 18, 2005)




----------



## Espen W (Feb 4, 2012)

Nice work with the Phantom


----------



## jjokila (Sep 26, 2007)

Fat biking trip to National Park of Kurjenrahka, Finland. The mire was barely frozen and provided unusual chance to ride on it. Beautiful wilderness.


----------



## jpaa (Oct 2, 2014)

^Thanks! Great video! 
Here is mine @ Syöte Winter Wonderland SyÃ¶te Winter Wonderland - SyÃ¶te


----------



## Espen W (Feb 4, 2012)

Major, chaos inducing snow dump here in Oslo, Norway, so the #1 MTB magazine in the country asked me to make a video clip showing some good old fashioned powder ridin' with some street action thrown in for some good measure.
I was happy to oblige as it involved three favorite things:
Powder, fatbike & Mavic Pro drone.

30-40cm of fresh powder with a touch of humidity for traction. ''Snowshoe 3XL'' at 0psi meant go-anywhere conditions. Lots of fun. Pumped back up to 3.5psi for the ride back home, tested that in the powder and was going nowhere, so sub 1psi was the clue, no surprise.

Got an article that is on the front page of their website right now, and the video is on their ''TV'' channel:
Puddersykling - fftv.no

Here it is on Youtube as well:


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

I have a number of fat bike films from the Boulder Colorado area that I provide a "trail reports". These are from Monday.

Overall system report:


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

More from the same system...

Buchanan Pass downhill:


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

More from the same system...

Another fun downhill (Beaver Reservoir Cutoff and Sourdough)


----------



## MidnightFattie (Jun 13, 2017)

Mindblowing skill


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

MidnightFattie said:


> Mindblowing skill


Seriously impressive.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Check out some of the Smage Bros videos, these guys are super talented.



TheNormsk said:


> Seriously impressive.


----------



## Espen W (Feb 4, 2012)

Overrun/slush riding. Oslo, Norway


----------



## Espen W (Feb 4, 2012)

A short clip from last nights ride. Approx. 20'' of cold, fresh snow, but one person had walked there, and that makes a massive difference. The footprints are MUCH deeper than what it looks like in the vid, as the 2D nature of video makes it look like there is hardly any snow on the ground 

0.0psi


----------



## cka3o4nuk (Jul 17, 2013)




----------



## Espen W (Feb 4, 2012)

Powder session in the mountains yesterday.
Approx. 1m/ 40'' of fresh stuff over the first layer of more compacted stuff.
Total depth? No idea.


----------



## Fat-in-Fundy (Feb 21, 2015)

*The Frozen Road - A Ben Page Film*


----------



## Rodney (Dec 17, 2006)

Fat-in-Fundy said:


>


wow. that guy is fuggin NUTS!!! how much time did he take to setup and ride past in those shots? wow. big props to him. #thumbsup


----------



## Espen W (Feb 4, 2012)

DJI mavic Pro drone automagically following me using image recognition in the 'Active Track' mode:


----------



## monkey50 (May 12, 2009)

Holy crap! Subscribed to this thread


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eFat (Jun 14, 2017)

Espen W said:


> DJI mavic Pro drone automagically following me using image recognition in the 'Active Track' mode:


Really cool!

Your videos are always great but if possible you should try to overexposed for the snow.


----------



## Espen W (Feb 4, 2012)

eFat said:


> Really cool!
> 
> Your videos are always great but if possible you should try to overexposed for the snow.


Good point! 
I usually just keep the EV dial on the remote at 0, but you are right, overcast and snow turns out too grey at that setting.


----------



## Espen W (Feb 4, 2012)

Mike posted a way cool slomo video of a Lou tire at 1psi on firm(ish) snow in the Grind thread.
Made me remember that I had some on and off road footage at a slight vacuum (when unloaded) in the monster tires.


----------



## eFat (Jun 14, 2017)

Espen W said:


> Mike posted a way cool slomo video of a Lou tire at 1psi on firm(ish) snow in the Grind thread.
> Made me remember that I had some on and off road footage at a slight vacuum (when unloaded) in the monster tires.


It's always impressive. More than once people tell me I have a flat tire!

In the beginning of this video there is also a view of the tire at something around 1psi.


----------



## Outsider (Jan 1, 2007)




----------



## Espen W (Feb 4, 2012)

Powder
Active Track setting:


----------



## Outsider (Jan 1, 2007)




----------



## jjokila (Sep 26, 2007)

*Fatbiking on the sea ice from Turku to Ahvenanmaa 180 km*

One of the greatest single ride I've done with fatbike. We crossed 180 km of sea ice from mainland Finland to the Ahvenanmaa island. Suitable ice conditions are rare occurrence, probably once in a decade. Enjoy!


----------



## Espen W (Feb 4, 2012)

Shot with the DJI Mavic Air:


----------



## Espen W (Feb 4, 2012)

More outta Norway:


----------



## Espen W (Feb 4, 2012)

A lil' mo':


----------



## Outsider (Jan 1, 2007)

Unusual crust conditios in Southern Finland.


----------



## TheMiklu (Jan 29, 2012)

Group ride called "Läskijuna" aka. fat train. 27 riders and one traildog (name is Usva or Mist)


----------



## FASTFAT (Oct 22, 2015)

steering tube mount.


----------



## Espen W (Feb 4, 2012)

Easter riding, Hemsedal, Norway:


----------



## Espen W (Feb 4, 2012)

More mountain riding:


----------



## Espen W (Feb 4, 2012)

Still plenty of snow in Oslo at 60NRTH


----------



## Espen W (Feb 4, 2012)

On the way to the (very) local ski area.
Jumbo Jim 4's on 100mm rims (4.3'' effective width):


----------



## ansell007 (Oct 13, 2014)

This ride was a bit of a epic one (in my opinion anyway) We started in Llanberis and headed up Dinorwic quarry an amazing place filled with a lot of history. The weather was perfect and not a breath of wind as we set up camp and chilled with some whisky. A quick ride down the next day finished off great 2 days.


----------



## Espen W (Feb 4, 2012)

More mountains, snow and sun:


----------



## accutrax (Mar 22, 2008)

another one from salamandre france...
quite different


----------



## tsygakuski (Aug 8, 2018)

Little video from our summer trip in Finland.


----------



## Wombat (Jan 25, 2004)

tsygakuski said:


> Little video from our summer trip in Finland.


Thanks. That was interesting watching, and great that you added the sub-titles.

Tim


----------



## Optiflow (Mar 21, 2013)

A little drone test.


----------



## tsygakuski (Aug 8, 2018)

Fatpacking in Finland.


----------



## Espen W (Feb 4, 2012)

First snow of the season has come and gone over here in Oslo, Norway.
Could we get a season like last year?

Here from early April:


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Espen W said:


> First snow of the season has come and gone over here in Oslo, Norway.
> Could we get a season like last year?
> 
> Here from early April:


Don't start, Espen!


----------



## Blue66 (Sep 18, 2016)




----------



## AllMountin' (Nov 23, 2010)

This freezing rain crust is pretty great, but after tomorrow's freeze... it's gonna be perfect!






Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## AllMountin' (Nov 23, 2010)

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## AllMountin' (Nov 23, 2010)

Mid Winter Progression


----------



## jpaa (Oct 2, 2014)

Riding in the paradise. The place is Syöte Finland and I'm riding the Trek Farley 9.6.


----------



## dirt diggler (Jan 14, 2004)

cool video where's this magical place located


----------



## sryanak (Aug 9, 2008)

dirt diggler said:


> cool video where's this magical place located


Try typing Syote Finland into Google.


----------



## Co-opski (Oct 24, 2013)

I missed the sold out premier of the movie in Anchorage.


----------



## Co-opski (Oct 24, 2013)

Co-opski said:


> I missed the sold out premier of the movie in Anchorage.


----------



## Z A C K (Feb 25, 2018)

Co-opski said:


>


When does the full documentary get released? Do they have a date?


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Co-opski said:


> I missed the sold out premier of the movie in Anchorage.


Me too, I was in Texas  I tried to make up for it at the encore Free Solo showing with a pizza the day before...


----------



## AllMountin' (Nov 23, 2010)




----------



## 69tr6r (Mar 27, 2007)

Nice vid AllMountin! Always like your riding style.


----------



## tsygakuski (Aug 8, 2018)




----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

Winter here in SE Scotland does not usually mean Snow sadly, but it does offer lovely cool winter days of high pressure weather and blue skies when the planets aline... :thumbsup:

Some recent films...

Hail the Pugsley!... no more production of an iconic bike, but years of riding here for them on the coast...


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Coastkid, you have some damn nice beaches, who needs snow with that?? Keep em rolling. Glad you are doing well and still having a fat ride on those beaches!


----------



## balt (Sep 7, 2020)

*Northern Illinois - Nov 2020*

Chasing my shadow on a FatBoy this week.


----------



## Steve Balogh (Feb 20, 2008)

Just finished this vid from a local ride a couple weeks back:


----------



## Steve Balogh (Feb 20, 2008)

From last weeks ride after fresh snow.


----------



## Narrowback (Mar 26, 2017)

From earlier this season:


----------



## ray.vermette (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Ray, that is awesome! Using the camera properly so we get to see bikes in action sure beats the daylights outta chest cam vantage point all day! Love the trail prep action going on there! Teamwork at its best!


----------



## CObikeman (Nov 25, 2014)

Great Video Ray - well done!

COBikeman


----------

